# Jodief100--- random stuff and BIG news



## jodief100

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
Northern Kentucky, 25 miles south of the Ohio border where Cincinnati is.  Cold winters, the snow usually sticks around for a few days and then leaves.  Hot summers, moderately humid.

2.    How many people are in your family?
Dearest Hubby and his Boy, every other weekend.  I wish we could have him full time.

3.    How would you define your farm?
Market meat goats, chickens, laying hens and extra roos for the freezer.  We added turkeys this year.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

I would like to build the mobile hen house I drew plans on and finish my plans for the self-watering goat shelter and build some of those.  Right now we are building a garage/workshop and plain old regular goat shelters.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building?

Hen, house, shelters, pens and right now helping with the garage.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

It has been a long time but I used to do all but aluminum.

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?

My aunt had a horse farm and I loved spending time out there.  I just wanted a place of my own where I could take care of myself and my family.  I love the animals and not having neighbors.

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?

Hobby for now.  Hubby would love to drop to part time if we could ever get to that point wher we can make enough to do it.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

I know chickens, am pretty good with goats.  I want to learn about pigs and cows.  Someday I want a horse.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

Confinement operation, large scale crops.

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

Yes

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

In a good book, up in the barn with the goats, out in the pasture with my hens and the guineas.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

Tractor, yes.  Semi, no.  I would love to learn.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items?

Not as much as I would like to.  I sew, crochet, do paper crafts.  I want to learn how to knit and quilt.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at?

We are out in the county and can have anything we want.  Anything classified wild (dear, ostrich, zebras) and we are required to have 9 fences.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?

I worked in the tool room at my Grandaddys shop when I was 15, hubby designs lathes for a living.  I can run a lathe, milling center, drill press and grinder, laser, water jet, EDM and a few more I cant think of right now.    I can program a CNC but prefer to run the manual ones.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

I do but I never seem to have time.  I like to grow veggies and herbs.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

We have a pond stocked with small mouth.  We use whatever bait we find under the rocks.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

32 acres in the county.  There is additional 4 for sale adjoining that we would really like to buy but cant.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
Jack of all trades and Master of none.  I have a degree in Mechanical Engineering that I use for my real job.  I have a degree in Biology I got when I thought I wanted to go into the health professions.  Turns out I am better with machines than people.

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

Goats and chickens, adding turkeys.

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

Common Sense and logical thinking.  I think a lot of people could benefit from a little instruction.

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?

A little but Hubby is much better than I so I leave it to him.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

I would like to see some more studies done.  I think there is great potential but nothing is proven.  I have seen some good research on copper and worms so I do use that.

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

I loved it out west, eastern Oregon and Washington are nice.  Nowhere near the cities.

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

We use a fireplace insert in the winter for heat.

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?

My favorite was always GI Joe, a group of regular guys who work hard and do their best.  No superpowers, just everyone contributing in their own way.   I like how Spiderman reminds us that with great power comes great responsibility.

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

Some, most think I am nuts.

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

I love to cook but it is hard with just the two of us most of the time.  I prefer what I grow myself.  Second best is what someone locally grew.

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
When our first goat babies were born.  They were so cute and I just couldnt wait to play with them.
My uncle was trampled by a horse in the rodeo when I was 8.  He was in traction for 6 months.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?

I hunt deer and want to try turkey.  One of the boys will bring me a rabbit every now and then.

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Stubborn and a willingness to try anything.  I read a lot and try to educate myself the best I can.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?

I process the chickens and have the big animals done.  I want to learn how myself.  I can, freeze and dry stuff.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm?

We have a few little solar power things like the fence chargers.  Looked into solar panels- way too much $$$$.

35    What is on your to do list?

Building the garage, building the hen house, building goat shelters.  Sleep.

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?

No and yes

37.   In what do you trust?

Me and Hubby.  That the weather won't coperate and that hard work will meet oppotunity eventualy- if we keep trying.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?

I do it to save and because I enjoy it.

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits

I like animals more than most people.  I have learned they are not people and you cant treat them like they are. They respond by instinct and do not think things out and consider consequences.   Man is the one animal that cannot be tamed.


----------



## 77Herford

38.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits

I like animals more than most people.  I have learned they are not people and you cant treat them like they are. They respond by instinct and do not think things out and consider consequences.   Man is the one animal that cannot be tamed

Could you tell my wife that last sentence...., PLEASE....


----------



## Roll farms

> 22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
> 
> Common Sense and logical thinking.  I think a lot of people could benefit from a little instruction.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## jodief100

Yesterday I had some of my birds processed.  They all look wonderful. The two turkeys are 15 and 18 1/2 lbs and just look beautiful in my fridge.  I processed 10 RIR roosters and they look good.  They are small but it is nice to have a smaller bird for our little family.  I wanted to post pictures the turkeys looked so good but hubby left the camera at work.  

Diez still has the snotty nose/eyes thing going on.  The nose seems to be getting better.  My biggest concern right now is if he is getting enough to eat.  He won't eat his grain at all.  He has been up and walking around but I haven't seen him graze.  I gave him some Nutra drench this morning and B12 the last two nights.  I hope that gets him going. Dang Boer bucks!  I have never owned one that wasn't trouble.  

Sold all my laying hens for the season and am still getting calls.  Need to do more next year.  Got a call for meat goats too and I don't have any big enough.  The guy asked if I would hold one for him for a few weeks.  I said not without a deposit.  He wasn't happy about that, was I out of line?  

It is raining still.  That cold light drizzle we have had for 4 days straight.  I had to bring the goats back to the barn for a few days.  We haven't had rain for a month and then we get this?  We need a good solid downpour for about a day and then sun.  My hay guy only got a small second cutting and is not sure about a third.  At least it is not as bad as last year.  Count my blessings and go on.


----------



## kstaven

I would not hold an animal without deposit either. Too many times people disappear at the last minute. If they are serious they will gladly do a deposit.


----------



## 77Herford

Nothing wrong with asking for a deposit.  I've done it with people wanting all natural sides of beef and had to wait a few months and have learned to only deal with local peeps.
Nice turkey sizes though.


----------



## Goatherd

> The guy asked if I would hold one for him for a few weeks.  I said not without a deposit.  He wasn't happy about that, was I out of line?


Absolutely not!  It's one thing if you didn't care if the goat sold or not, but if it is a potential sale, a deposit is more than reasonable to ask.  And make that a "non-refundable" deposit.


----------



## elevan

Goatherd said:
			
		

> The guy asked if I would hold one for him for a few weeks.  I said not without a deposit.  He wasn't happy about that, was I out of line?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not!  It's one thing if you didn't care if the goat sold or not, but if it is a potential sale, a deposit is more than reasonable to ask.  And make that a "non-refundable" deposit.
Click to expand...

x2!


Please do post pics of the turkeys if you can before you eat them    We'll be processing our first turkeys soon and I'd like to "compare"


----------



## jodief100

I went and took some random pictures last night.  I thought y'all might like to see our little piece of heaven.  

The goat barn.  I didn't get any pics of the fenced fields because it was getting too dark but here is the barn.  Snowy is there on patrol.  The goats are out for the evening. 






Not for long, I rang the dinner bell and here they all came!





Here is the chicken pen.  I  sold most of my birds so I will be taking it down soon and moving the girls to the laying house.  





Our creek.  Thsi runs across the middle of our property along the road.  It isn't runnign right now due to lack of rain but there is still some large pools.  We have blue heron come down and fish out of it, right in front of the house!





The back field where I have the electronet set up for daytime grazing right now.  





And the view off my front porch.  The creek is down below there and the road behind it.  We own that wooded hill that goes up the other side.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Oh boy, I'd forgotten how beautiful Kentucky is!!  I used to live in Paducah and Louisville, many moons ago.

You have a fantastic place.  Love the creek, (er crik) and the goats.

Thanks for the pictures.  I love to look at other folks spreads.

We are all so fortunate to live in such a beautiful and diverse country......

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations on your "Little Slice of Heaven".  Love the dinner bell picture.


----------



## jodief100

It has been a nice weekend.  The weather is decent and we got started on the garage.  Hubby has 3 of the huge holes for the posts dug (only 15 more to go!) 

I think the snake has moved out of the cistern.  I haven't seen it in a few days.  I am even more certain it was a cottonmouth now.  I found a baby one on the bridge and it attacked my boot.  About 8 inches long and all mouth.  I squished it but I am sure there are more. 

Diez still has the scours but his eyes and nose have cleared up.  I will call the vet tomorrow.  

Jack is turning out to be a GREAT LGD.  I put the goats in the grazing pasture yesterday and he tried for 5 hours to get out of the barnyard area.  He finally climbed the gate and ran over to them.  I let him in the area and he stayed with them all day.  In the evening I opened the gate and he led them all back to the barn.  This morning I opened the barnyard gate planning to lead the goats back to the grazing pen and Jack did it for me.  He had them all waiting for me to open the gate by the time I got there.  

I hope to get started on the new hen house today.  I got my materials list together and now I need to see what I have and what I need.  Hubby is such a packrat with wood I should have most of what I need except the longer pieces. I know I saw some 1/2 plywood in the junk pile at work so I think I may bring the truck in this week....  

Y'all have a wonderful day.  It is a somber day, time to remember what we lost  and time to celebrate what we have gained.


----------



## jodief100

Sunday I watched the radar and weather forecast all day.  I had the goats in the grazing pen and the only shelter is some stands of trees.  No rain predicted until after 10:00 PM.  I went out to move the goats up to the barn for the evening and it started to POUR!  This wasnt on the radar?  Where did it come from?  The first good rain in a month and it starts right when I am trying to round up the goats.
I get to the electronet pen and they are all waiting under the trees.  As soon as I have the pen open just a few inches, they all rush the pen and make a mad dash around the corner, over the bridge and up the hill to the barn!   I get trampled!  My livestock dog Jack, tried to go through the net and got tangled.  His head and three paws were through the net and he had it all twisted.  So I am in the pouring rain, trying to untangle the dog who is desperately trying to get away and go catch up with his goats.  I wound up tackling and lying on top of him while I got him freed.  115lbs of soaking wet Pyrenees was an interesting wrestling match.  At soon as he was loose, he broke free of my grip and made a run for it.  He went right over the top of me and I wound up face down in the mud.  
I get everyone fed, bring the dogs in the barn and pour their food and the rain stops.  Less than 10 minutes of downpour.  Well, we needed it.  The creek still isnt running.   
This morning I was giving Diez his medicine.  He is feeling better and is fighting me.  I drag him out of his shelter and do the human headgate trap. I straddle him and reach around to drench him.  He then decides he has had enough and starts spinning like a bull at the rodeo.  The field is muddy and I cant get any traction.  So three times around and then he decides he has made his point and then just tossed his head and clamped down on the drencher when I got it in.  Wouldnt let go. 
So twice in 10 hours I am covered in mud after wrestling with animals.  My coworker says we need camera up so I can win a prize on funniest home video.    

I love the farm life.  I really do.  Never a dull moment.


----------



## elevan

I have so had those moments being stuck in the downpour only to get to shelter and it stops raining.  Last time it happened I was working on the chicken coop and had to rush to get power tools under cover...as soon as I was able to take cover myself the downpour stopped and I hear the bob white quail calling "jack---, jack---, jack---"  I swear on my life that is what they were saying...DH busted up laughing and all I could do was look up at the sky and yell "Really?!?"  It was funny though...after the fact.  Yep, love farm life.  I could tell a story about DH and the mini/shetland cross that put DH's head through the barn wall and then made him lose his pants but DH would KILL me if he read it    ...so I'll just let ya'll try to figure out what happened.  Never a dull moment on a farm.


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Sunday I watched the radar and weather forecast all day.  I had the goats in the grazing pen and the only shelter is some stands of trees.  No rain predicted until after 10:00 PM.  I went out to move the goats up to the barn for the evening and it started to POUR!  This wasnt on the radar?  Where did it come from?  The first good rain in a month and it starts right when I am trying to round up the goats.
> I get to the electronet pen and they are all waiting under the trees.  As soon as I have the pen open just a few inches, they all rush the pen and make a mad dash around the corner, over the bridge and up the hill to the barn!   I get trampled!  My livestock dog Jack, tried to go through the net and got tangled.  His head and three paws were through the net and he had it all twisted.  So I am in the pouring rain, trying to untangle the dog who is desperately trying to get away and go catch up with his goats.  I wound up tackling and lying on top of him while I got him freed.  115lbs of soaking wet Pyrenees was an interesting wrestling match.  At soon as he was loose, he broke free of my grip and made a run for it.  He went right over the top of me and I wound up face down in the mud.
> I get everyone fed, bring the dogs in the barn and pour their food and the rain stops.  Less than 10 minutes of downpour.  Well, we needed it.  The creek still isnt running.
> This morning I was giving Diez his medicine.  He is feeling better and is fighting me.  I drag him out of his shelter and do the human headgate trap. I straddle him and reach around to drench him.  He then decides he has had enough and starts spinning like a bull at the rodeo.  The field is muddy and I cant get any traction.  So three times around and then he decides he has made his point and then just tossed his head and clamped down on the drencher when I got it in.  Wouldnt let go.
> So twice in 10 hours I am covered in mud after wrestling with animals.  My coworker says we need camera up so I can win a prize on funniest home video.
> 
> I love the farm life.  I really do.  Never a dull moment.


----------



## Ms. Research

77Herford said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday I watched the radar and weather forecast all day.  I had the goats in the grazing pen and the only shelter is some stands of trees.  No rain predicted until after 10:00 PM.  I went out to move the goats up to the barn for the evening and it started to POUR!  This wasnt on the radar?  Where did it come from?  The first good rain in a month and it starts right when I am trying to round up the goats.
> I get to the electronet pen and they are all waiting under the trees.  As soon as I have the pen open just a few inches, they all rush the pen and make a mad dash around the corner, over the bridge and up the hill to the barn!   I get trampled!  My livestock dog Jack, tried to go through the net and got tangled.  His head and three paws were through the net and he had it all twisted.  So I am in the pouring rain, trying to untangle the dog who is desperately trying to get away and go catch up with his goats.  I wound up tackling and lying on top of him while I got him freed.  115lbs of soaking wet Pyrenees was an interesting wrestling match.  At soon as he was loose, he broke free of my grip and made a run for it.  He went right over the top of me and I wound up face down in the mud.
> I get everyone fed, bring the dogs in the barn and pour their food and the rain stops.  Less than 10 minutes of downpour.  Well, we needed it.  The creek still isnt running.
> This morning I was giving Diez his medicine.  He is feeling better and is fighting me.  I drag him out of his shelter and do the human headgate trap. I straddle him and reach around to drench him.  He then decides he has had enough and starts spinning like a bull at the rodeo.  The field is muddy and I cant get any traction.  So three times around and then he decides he has made his point and then just tossed his head and clamped down on the drencher when I got it in.  Wouldnt let go.
> So twice in 10 hours I am covered in mud after wrestling with animals.  My coworker says we need camera up so I can win a prize on funniest home video.
> 
> I love the farm life.  I really do.  Never a dull moment.
Click to expand...

How I dream of dull.   I know, crazy huh!   But what a way to be crazy! 

eta: Sorry Jodie, still picturing you on that wild ride with Diez.


----------



## 77Herford

Good old down pour stories.  Yes, I remember some fond ones.  Such as the day I went out for a nice long ride in a nearby state park with my wife and it would be cloudy with no REAL chance of rain in the center of the state, (MY A__).  Twenty minutes into the nice wooded trail it starts to sprinkle and me and my wife look at each other and smile and enjoy the light cool rain and then BOOM the sky opens up and its just pouring.  I mean like torrential rain, me and my wife at first curse some colorful words and then we laugh as we are so far from the trailers and any real shelter.  I won't say what else happened on the way back as if my wife found out I would DIE but it wasn't a bad thing.


----------



## jodief100

It was a quiet day as compared to the last few.  No bucking goat rides, no dog wrestling, no downpour at feeding time.

I found out Diez has worms, badly.  I feel bad for missing that.  His eyes are a good color so I didnt suspect them.  I guess this means he has good resilience to worms of not resistance.  I was so caught up in the respiratory issues I assumed the scours were connected in some way.  They may be but I think I got the cause and effect backwards.  I thought the respiratory thing caused the scours, it may be the worms caused the respiratory thing, opportunistic bug on a weakened immune system.
I feel horrible!  I should know better.  

Jack, the LGD has decided when the goats are out, he has to be out.  So the last two evenings when I have let the goats loose to graze he has climbed over the gate and joined them. He is pretty good at sticking with them so for now I am letting it be.   I am concerned he may take them further away than they should go.  Last night I couldnt see them so I went looking, worried they had made it  mile to the road. I went down the drive, calling them, looked up and saw Jack lying in the upper field.  I called him and he started towards me and then all the goats appeared in the grass behind him.   I told him to take them home and he led them right to the barn.  He is really turning out to be a great LGD.  Not bad for 10 months old.   I hope the rain stops for a few days.  Then I can put them in the grazing pen and they will be confined.  

So it looks like all my September/October bleedings will be with Bullet, my kiko buck.  I want to keep Diez isolated for awhile.  This worm thing with Diez has made me change plans so I need to build my filed shelter earlier than I had intended  Hubby will be busy with the garage so I guess I am on my own for that one.


----------



## jodief100

It was a quiet day as compared to the last few.  No bucking goat rides, no dog wrestling, no downpour at feeding time.

I found out Deiz has worms, badly.  I feel bad for missing that.  His eyes are a good color so I didnt suspect them.  I guess this means he has good resilience to worms of not resistance.  I was so caught up in the respiratory issues I assumed the scours were connected in some way.  They may be but I think I got the cause and effect backwards.  I thought the respiratory thing caused the scours, it may be the worms caused the respiratory thing, opportunistic bug on a weakened immune system.
I feel horrible!  I should know better.  

Jack, the LGD has decided when the goats are out, he has to be out.  So the last two evenings when I have let the goats loose to graze he has climbed over the gate and joined them. He is pretty good at sticking with them so for now I am letting it be.   I am concerned he may take them further away than they should go.  Last night I couldnt see them so I went looking, worried they had made it  mile to the road. I went down the drive, calling them, looked up and saw Jack lying in the upper field.  I called him and he started towards me and then all the goats appeared in the grass behind him.   I told him to take them home and he led them right to the barn.  He is really turning out to be a great LGD.  Not bad for 10 months old.   I hope the rain stops for a few days.  Then I can put them in the grazing pen and they will be confined.  

So it looks like all my September/October bleedings will be with Bullet, my kiko buck.  I want to keep Deiz isolated for awhile.  This worm thing with Diez has made me change plans so I need to build my filed shelter earlier than I had intended  Hubby will be busy with the garage so I guess I am on my own for that one.


----------



## Ms. Research

Sorry to hear about Diez.   Don't beat yourself up.   Animals sometimes give you mixed signals.  They can't tell you.  You found out, now time to move forward.  Hoping now you can rid Diez of those nasty things.

Jack sounds like he's turning into a true Gem.   

Have faith in you on that filed shelter...can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## jodief100

I got home last night and hubby said Sunshine was in heat.  I was going to wait and put her in the buck pen this weekend because I wanted to move Bullet to a bigger pen.  But I figured this way she would only be in the pen for one day so I didnt need to worry about needing more browse area.  

So after we rounded up the goats for the night I caught Sunshine and put her in the pen.  Then I noticed that a whole bunch of them were in heat.  So Fat Girl, Peaches and Broken Horn went in the pen too.  I hope my junior buck can handle all those tall ladies in there fighting over him, which is what they were doing when I left. Think *Blue*  for this group.  I want to enter 3-5 kids in the MD buck test.  Sunshine and Fat Girl are the ones I want boys out of.  When Nefer goes up there in a few days I want a boy from her too.  If Broken Horn has one I will send one of hers as well.  Peaches is a first timer so I have no idea what she throws.  

Good News!  Roi is here to visit for the rest of the week.   Roi is the malamute/shepherd/wolf mix I raised with my ex.  When we split up years ago, I got the hounds and he got Roi.  About 4-5 times a year the X goes out of town and needs me to watch Roi.  So he is visiting and I am so happy to have him.  I LOVE this dog!  He is the sweetest, most loyal, gentle, loving dog I ever met.  At 11 years old he doesnt get around like he used to but he loves coming out to the farm.  He wandered around for about an hour yesterday while hubby worked outside.  I have this pic I took this morning but I will get some better ones later.


----------



## Roll farms

I  Roi'

Have you ever posted a pic of Broken Horn?  Is she a Boer or Kiko?  I was scanning / uploading some old pics to post later and I ran across some of our old doe, Broken Horn (creative namers, ain't we??).


----------



## jodief100

Broken horn is a kiko.  Half sister to your Toyota's momma, Fat Girl.  I have a goat named "Goat"  and another named "Stupid".  I tell people they are not names so much as they are descriptions.  

It is impossible not to love Roi'.  He is a big teddy bear.  Just the sweetest thing you ever met.  The one time he growled at a stranger I was startled.  This was back when we lived in the city.  We had a new neighbor move in.  Roi and I were out for a walk and the new neighbor said "Hi"   and walked towards us.  Roi' growled at him so he backed off.  I was startled becasue Roi NEVER growled at anyone but the guy who tried to break into the house one night (that was more of a snarling than a growl but you get the idea).  

3 days later we get a postcard from the sherrif's department.  New neighbor is a registered S@* offender who had been convicted of rape and attempted murder.  

Roi' is 1/2 malamute, 1/4 Australian shepherd, 1/8 husky and 1/8 wolf.  His daddy was a working livestock dog who was an LGD and a herd dog.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Wow, keep that doggie around. Obviously he is an excellent judge of character


----------



## jodief100

Roi is 11  years old.  The vet says based on weight and breed, he is the equivalent of 90 in human years.  It is difficult for me.  Roi has climbed Mt. Hood, Mt Adams, Mt St Helens and has been partially up Mt Rainier.    We would take him backpacking in the mountains and he would go up and down all day, 10-15 miles a day with a pack on.  For winter snowcamping he would pull the toboggan with all of our gear on it, just to slow him down so we could keep up with him.  

It is so hard on me to see him have difficulty getting up the stairs.  The vet says he is in great health, he is just an old dog.


----------



## 77Herford

I hear ya, its hard seeing the Dogs getting older.

But on a happier not, I have a Rooster named "STUPID" also.


----------



## elevan

Roi sounds like an awesome dog and is gorgeous!

Dogs (most) are excellent judges of character....problem is people don't always trust their dogs response.


----------



## jodief100

I got a better picture of Roi'.  He was having a nice afternoon.  The weather was nice and cool and he wandered around and sniffed at everything.  He ran a little bit, not much.  He doesn't go too far anymore.


----------



## Roll farms

Does Roi' get any glucosamine / chondroitin supplements?  I've been amazed at how much it can help an old dog...or a hubby w/ arthritis.


----------



## Ms. Research

Love Roi".  He definitely looks like a big teddy bear.  Glad to hear you are both re-united again.  How nice to see that some who go their separate ways can share a part that they both loved.  

Truly hate to see them get old.   But knowing that you put a content face on this old boy's face, should make you feel good.  Given him a great life so far.   That's what it's all about, isn't it?


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Does Roi' get any glucosamine / chondroitin supplements?  I've been amazed at how much it can help an old dog...or a hubby w/ arthritis.


The X didn't leave any supplements for him.  Just his food and thyroid medication.  The food says it has some in it.  I will suggest this to him.  Of course he never listens (hence the X part).  

Roi' will be going home Sunday .  The X said he may be out of town in November so maybe he will be back.  Roi' was here for a week this summer but he didn't have nearly as nice a visit.  He stayed holed up in the house with his nose on the AC vent.  

Roi' discovered the gunieas lst night.  Some of them got out of the pen so they bedded down in the grass next to it.  On his exploring he found them and woke them up.  They started beating thier wings and squaking at him.  He came running back to the house.


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, my sis gives her older dog gluco pill with his food and we've seen great improvement.


----------



## daisychick

Love the place.   I like to grow out laying hens and sell them to local people too.  So many people don't want to "deal" with chicks and I love having the little ones.  I noticed you use the electonet stuff for your chickens.  Do they stay in that pretty good???  I have a really nice solar fence charger and was thinking of getting the netting to give the chickens a section in the pasture to mingle.  We have a lot of foxes here and I also wondering if they can get into the netting??  Any advice on that would be great.


----------



## jodief100

We have had coons challenge the electronet but none have gotten in.  It seems to work pretty well.  The guineas won't stay contained, they fly right over it.  I really like it except it is difficult to catch birds in it.  They will go over or through it when you are chasing them and they do not want to be caught.  

The garage is coming along.  We got the corner posts in today.  I am sorting through all the salvaged wood we have and making a list of what I need to buy for the shelter.  I guess there will be a run to the Depot after we FAMACHA check and trim hooves this afternoon.


----------



## jodief100

Well it took three hours even with my new headgate system but I FAMCHA checked everyone.  I had a few with issues but not too many.  Not nearly as bad as I expected after the issue with Diez.  

Back hurts, I am tired.......

Deer chops in the fridge for dinner.  Hubby will be happy.


----------



## jodief100

It rained on Sunday.  The forcast said it wasn't going to rain until Monday so plans got thrown all wompus.  We had to run out and get the posts tamped in so the holes wouldn't fill with water.  I had to round up the girls out of the grazing pen and put them back in the barn.  I can't wait to get that shelter built so they can stay in the field during the rain.  Hubby's boy will be here this weekend and I promised he could help with the shelter.  Using power tools, another first for our newly turned teenager.  I think we can get a big chunk of it done.  

Then onto the lnew aying house.... and hoop houses....


----------



## Roll farms

Never done, is it?  About the time we *think* we are, something breaks / falls apart, etc.

Job security!


----------



## daisychick

Just looked up FAMCHA as I am new to goats and it looks interesting.  Is there a chart you go by for the color or do you just learn what is the healthy color after doing it a few times.  *note to self - check my girls eyelids.    

I am sure getting the field shelter will save you tons of time, so you don't have to round everyone up each time it rains.  Hoping that teenage power tools worker has fun and you guys get it all up and done.


----------



## jodief100

daisychick said:
			
		

> Just looked up FAMCHA as I am new to goats and it looks interesting.  Is there a chart you go by for the color or do you just learn what is the healthy color after doing it a few times.  *note to self - check my girls eyelids.
> 
> I am sure getting the field shelter will save you tons of time, so you don't have to round everyone up each time it rains.  Hoping that teenage power tools worker has fun and you guys get it all up and done.


There are FAMCHA charts you can get.  You have to be certified to get one.  Check with your AG office, vet or the nearest land grant college to you to find out about training.


----------



## daisychick

Thanks!  That would be handy if I could get certified, then I could maybe help out other goat friends.


----------



## jodief100

It has been drizzling for three days so I can't get much done.  I have my material list ready to go to the Depot and I hope to get my shelter started this weekend.  The weather is not cooperating.  I have had to shuffle breeding plans due to Deiz's wormmy state and the fact I lost the big breeding pen since Diez contaminated it.  I going to have to steel the charger off the chicken pen and put up a temporary pen for the breeding boys and girls.  Oh well, the chickens ignore the fence anyways, charged or not.  

I did score on CL yesterday!!

I saw chicken crates $35.  I called her and asked how many she had.  She had 10 and agreed to sell me all 10 for $300.  It was a bit of a drive but not too far from work, I just had to detour east for 10 miles before heading south.  It worked out, the highway south was closed for 90 minutes due to a wreck and the detour saved me being stuck in traffic for 3 hours.  When I get there she is pulling down some big poulty feeders and waterers and asks if I want those too.  I asked how much and she says just get them out of here for me, please.

So I scored 10 chicken transport crates, (2) 5 gallon waterers and (2) 25 lb feeders......for $300.  The crates alone would have been $600 new, plus shipping charges and they are heavy.


----------



## 77Herford

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES


----------



## daisychick

jodief100 said:
			
		

> So I scored 10 chicken transport crates, (2) 5 gallon waterers and (2) 25 lb feeders......for $300.  The crates alone would have been $600 new, plus shipping charges and they are heavy.


That is a score!  My old neighbor was cleaning out his barn a few years ago when he was packing up to move.  He didn't want to pack all this "junk" and he brought over 5 waterers and 5 feeders and few of those really expensive ceramic heat emitter things (heat lamp without the bulb)  and a nice tube metal walk through gate and just gave them to me.


----------



## elevan

I love going to farm estate auctions to score on this type of stuff too.  Got a 300 gallon stock tank for a $1, a ton of chicken supplies for $1...I got lots of stuff at that particular auction for a $1.  Let with my truck loaded down and only spent $64 total.  That was a great farm auction


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Man, we need auctions like that around here.  I was thrilled with my roll of chicken wire for 60% off   Lol.


----------



## 77Herford

elevan said:
			
		

> I love going to farm estate auctions to score on this type of stuff too.  Got a 300 gallon stock tank for a $1, a ton of chicken supplies for $1...I got lots of stuff at that particular auction for a $1.  Let with my truck loaded down and only spent $64 total.  That was a great farm auction


----------



## 77Herford

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Man, we need auctions like that around here.  I was thrilled with my roll of chicken wire for 60% off   Lol.


----------



## elevan

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Man, we need auctions like that around here.  I was thrilled with my roll of chicken wire for 60% off   Lol.


FROZE my toes and fingers off at that auction!  Middle of a snowstorm...got the truck stuck where they made us part. But it was worth it.

I got about 25 foot of HEAVY duty chicken wire there for $5...that was the highest I paid for anything.  You don't see chicken wire made like that anymore.


----------



## jodief100

I caught all the roosters last night and dropped them at the processor this morning.   It was muddy and slippery in the pen and I was a mess when we got done.  I found the first egg from this new batch of hens while chasing them around.  It looks like the new laying house is going to need to be done right after the goat shelter.  

Maybe I get working on my pasture turkey house some day  

It is still raining, hasnt really stopped for long in about a week.  Just that light drizzle to make everything mucky but not enough to really give the ground the soaking it needs.  It is supposed to clear up for a little this morning.  

Work is going to suck.  We have some big wig brass in from one of our customers today.  We all had to park in the back so our guests could have the good spaces.  Fortunately I have a tech in from a different customer so I get to hide in the restricted area all day and then take him out to lunch.


----------



## jodief100

I bought some silkie hens.  Some one had them on Craigslist and I really wanted a broody hen.  I went to buy 2 and I brought home 4 hens and a roo.  They are so cute.  I normally don't keep decorative birds because I can't get rid of the roos and they aren't worth processing.  

Here they are in their isolation pen.  






Deiz had a worm load reduction of 97%. Good because he is getting better.  Great because it means Cydectin still works on my farm.  He is looking good and getting feistier.  I hope to have him back in the breeding pen in a few weeks.  It is a little delayed from schedule but it will work.  Deiz is a market goat maker.  I will get pictures later.  Now he is way back in the field grazing between rain showers.  

The rain has been steady, the creek is running again.  Just a trickle but it is running.  Hubby got the area mowed to start the goat shelter and we have some progress.  It started to rain so we headed back to the house for now.  I will post pictures as we progress.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations on the new chickens and Diez's recovery!  

Do you have a China town nearby, maybe in Cinnci?  You could probably market any extra silkie roos there.


----------



## jodief100

We got about halfway with the goat shelter today.

Hubby cleared the space with the bush hog 






My boy and I got one side and the back framed and in place.





I think we can finish in one more day but we promised my boy we woudl go to Bass Pro tomorrow and get him some hunting gear and a gun case.  

Looks like one more week in the grazing pen.  

A fresh chicken from my extra roos is in the oven.  I am tired but it is a good tired.  The kind where you feel like you really got something accomplished tired.


----------



## Ms. Research

I do like those "accomplished" tireds too.  Goat enclosure is looking good.  Congratulations on the new chickens.  I think they are so neat looking.  

And I think the goats won't mind one more week's wait due to a promise.  Hope your son is successful in finding what he wants.


----------



## woodleighcreek

That looks amazing! My dad and I tried to build a 4 post frame for a chicken coop run...It took us a month. Yall seem very productive! Your silkies are gorgeous too. Makes me miss mine.


----------



## jodief100

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> That looks amazing! My dad and I tried to build a 4 post frame for a chicken coop run...It took us a month. Yall seem very productive! Your silkies are gorgeous too. Makes me miss mine.


The key is having a plan and the right tools.  I sketched this out about 10 times before we bought any materials.  If you look you can see the air hose in the second picture.  Framing nailer, cordless drill, power saw, etc.....


----------



## jodief100

I have had customers in at work for 6 days so I have not had a chance to update this.  

It has been raining for awhile.  We go several inches Monday.  My drive into work was a nightmare.  I could barely see, I just kept watching the white line and I didnt dare change lanes.  I wasnt the only one; the right lane was full and the rest pretty empty.  A few times I was completely blind when a big wave of water passed over and covered the windshield for a few seconds.  

So the creek is running again!  Everything is muddy so we have not had any progress on the garage.  The shelter has to wait for the weekend.  No sense in dragging all the tools out to the pasture to get 30 minutes of work done before it gets dark and then dragging them all back.

Jaz is sick.  She has the runny nose and scours thing.   This morning she eagerly ate her grain, which she hasnt done for a day and a half.  Last night she was searching the hay racks and nibbling on what was left from last winter.  She has plenty of browse just outside the door but I may stop and get her a bale of hay tonight.  Hubby hates it when I spoil the goats but Jaz is special.  She is my little LaMancha and so sweet.  

I am drawing up plans for the new silkie coop I have learned a bit about these birds and my previous plans just arent going to work.  Silly birds wont roost so they need their own special place  

We just got a bunch of parts in at work and they came in a nice BIG crate.  It is 4 wide, 8 long and 5 6 high.  It has plywood sides and a 1x6 frame with skids on the bottom.  I have been trying to find out if we have to send it back or if it is trash.  I really hope it is trash because I think it will make a nice brooder shed.  Just cut some vents, slant the top with some metal roofing and add a door.  

My goats live is shelters that say Siemens on the side, my chicken brooders are labeled GE and the kidding stalls are made of pallets (4x4 bases, solid 2x8 sides, flipped on edge.) from Proctor and Gamble.  I love these big crates and heavy skids we throw away at work.


----------



## elevan

Poor Jaz  

We've had a ton of rain here too    Rained out my boys soccer game last night and we still have mini ponds in the field.  But at least the rain stopped today.

I love finding crates and pallets like that!  You are so lucky to work some place that you have ready access to them.


----------



## Roll farms

My 'jumbo' milk stand was originally a crate some machine came to our factory in...dh just removed the plywood from 4 sides, turned it upside down, added a head gate and oila - milkstand.

I used to brood in big wooden crates.  Half of the goat 'toys' are upside down shipping crates, etc.

Us farmers are improvising fools when given the right opportunity.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

The shelter is looking good!  Those crates are awesome!  Our first hay storage was one of those huge wooden shipping crates. It worked great!  I have a nice wooden crate from the JD dealership and I keep meaning to make it into nesting boxes to sell.  One of these days I'll get around to it.


----------



## 77Herford

No rain here, just those blasted partly sunny skies and those high 70's, its been rough.  :bun


----------



## jodief100

Well Jaz is looking much better.  Her runny nose is clear and she has almost normal poops.  I would really like to keep her separate for awhile; she is just not getting enough grain being a dairy goat with no horns in a herd of boers.  She cant get in to fight for her share and since I am not milking her this season she isnt getting any on the stand.

I bought a book yesterday.  The B&D contemporary guide to building sheds.  I figured I can alter some of the designs for chicken and goat housing.  The book is a bad influence.  Now I want to build my little silkies a Clerestory Studio.  Putting together a materials list for a quote now

The rain is supposed to stop today.  They said that last Wednesday too.


----------



## jodief100

the quote came back on the Silkies Clerestory Studio.  Higher than I wanted.  I think I can scrounge a lot fo the matreial here at work and pull it off.  It will just take longer to build.  Which means they will have to share with the big chickens in the interim. Does anyone know a way to have solar powered lights in the hen house?  That will really increase my options for where to put it.  

It is cool and wet today.  It is supposed to be a nice weekend.  I could use some decent weather to get this goat shelter finished.


----------



## 77Herford

Yeah, those design books can be bad for our addictions, lol.  Its hilarious, I'm texting and driving Percheron's at the same time in a hay field.  18th century meets 21st.


----------



## marlowmanor

77Herford said:
			
		

> Yeah, those design books can be bad for our addictions, lol.  Its hilarious, I'm texting and driving Percheron's at the same time in a hay field.  18th century meets 21st.


It's illegal to text and drive!


----------



## 77Herford

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those design books can be bad for our addictions, lol.  Its hilarious, I'm texting and driving Percheron's at the same time in a hay field.  18th century meets 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal to text and drive!
Click to expand...

Ha, ha ha....


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

77Herford said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those design books can be bad for our addictions, lol.  Its hilarious, I'm texting and driving Percheron's at the same time in a hay field.  18th century meets 21st.
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal to text and drive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, ha ha....
Click to expand...

Technically, the Percheron's are doing the driving - can they text too?


----------



## marlowmanor

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal to text and drive!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha ha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically, the Percheron's are doing the driving - can they text too?
Click to expand...

 I want to see the horses texting!


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear Jaz is doing better.  

Hoping you have a "Rain Free" weekend to finish up your Goat Shelter project.  We, in New Jersey, are having no luck with the weather today.  Rain.  Hoping Sunday is better so we can salvage some of the weekend to do outside chores.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We got about halfway with the goat shelter today.
> 
> Hubby cleared the space with the bush hog
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_shelter_1.jpg
> 
> My boy and I got one side and the back framed and in place.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_shelter_2.jpg
> 
> I think we can finish in one more day but we promised my boy we woudl go to Bass Pro tomorrow and get him some hunting gear and a gun case.
> 
> Looks like one more week in the grazing pen.
> 
> A fresh chicken from my extra roos is in the oven.  I am tired but it is a good tired.  The kind where you feel like you really got something accomplished tired.


You should enter this in the Livestock Housing Contest!


----------



## jodief100

Nothing has gotten done on the goat shelter.  I got a call from a customer who wanted goats and hubby decided to redesign the garage.  So up and early to the lumber yard yesterday, two hours taking care of my customer, packing the car for the Greyhound Gathering and updating the Goat Producers website.  I then discovered my website had been erased by an attack on my server company and I had to fix it.  Then we went to Tractor Supply.  I had a 10% off coupon only good this weekend so I decided to go and get all of those, we need soon but night right now items that are on the to do list.   So almost $600 later I have tools, goat panels for my dog feeder, cattle panels for the hoop houses, 2 months worth of feed and some great new clothes.  

I love getting new work clothes.  These are the heavy insulated ones.  New boots too!







Then I saw the guineas were all hanging out where they butchered the goats.  Vicious little beasts.  I thought it was a neat pose.  







Today I was at the Greyhound Gathering all day.  My babies are tired and I sold almost $400 worth of coats.  I sew greyhound sized coats and sell them at these things.  I donate half the profits to Greyhounds rescue.  One more thing on my to do list.  Sew more coats.  I took the camera but forgot the memory card.  

On the way home I thought I had slipped into an alternative universe.  The radio said the Bengals won!  Then I got to watch the Giants game which they won.  Anyone know what the Colts and the Boys did?


----------



## Roll farms

Colts play tomorrow night at Tampa.  Safe bet we'll lose, Painter's the starter.  Not that Collins did much better.
There's a radio station that used to play these 'Lord help our colts' songs, they'd change the lyrics every week.  That stopped when Peyton came along / we started taking the AFC ch. every year.
They started back up 2 wks ago.

I got new TSC boots this week, too.  I have dinky feet, I got the camo colored 'boys' boots...10$ cheaper than the adults.
Until I wear out DH's dead uncle's coveralls....I can't justify buying the pretty new colored ones. 
Unfortunately, I've been wearing these things 10 yrs and they're still going strong....goat birthin' stains and all. 

I don't get to use the 10% off coupons, since I work there.  Meanieheads.

I'd have liked to see the pics from the greyhound gathering.  I like greyhounds.


----------



## jodief100

Found out the Boys lost.... again.  

I have dinky feet too.  Those are the smallest size Men's they had and they are a size too big.  I needed the men's for the width.  I got my Cherokee Grandma's feet, small and wide.  Sounds like you did too.  I read a press release from Nike a few years ago about this huge study they did to find the optimal shoe for Native American's.  It was part of this big program they were doing to fight obesity on the reservations.   After studying this for over a year they determined Native American's tend to have short, wide feet with a high arch.  I could have told them that and saved them a few bucks.  I always had to buy my riding boots at a custom shop in an Yaqui community near my house when I was a kid.

If someone sends me pics from the Gathering I will post them.  I was mad at myself for leaving the memory card in the computer.


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, these are a might not wide enough but I'm working on stretching them out.  

My dh says my feet look like 'duck paddles'- short, fat, wide.


----------



## 77Herford

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, these are a might not wide enough but I'm working on stretching them out.
> 
> My dh says my feet look like 'duck paddles'- short, fat, wide.


----------



## Ms. Research

Nice threads Jodie.  Looks like they will work out fine outside in the cold weather.  Always loved bib overalls for snow weather.   

Greyhounds...sleek, fast, sweet animals.  Where I get my supplies, a woman that works there has a greyhound rescue.  Had them in the last time I was in.  Such sweet dogs.  

 for your dedication and commitment to this breed.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Love the purple clothing!  

I love greys too! My parents started and ran a rescue for several years (until they divorced). The group is still going strong.  We've fostered I don't know how many greyhounds over the years.  They're cool dogs and I love it when I see them anywhere out in public. I always have to go over and say hi.    We had 9 greys in our house once, in addition to our family dogs.  It was awesome. You could hardly walk because there were greys all stretched out everywhere.


----------



## jodief100

I was sent a link for pictures from the Gathering.  There are not any of my babies but there are some nice ones.  It looked like it was going to be bad day.  Saturday night we had the first frost of the year.  I started the first fire of the year in the fireplace it was so cold.  Sunday mornign was in the low 30's, when I got to the Gathering it was in the 40's.  After an hour or so it got into the 70's and was a really nice day.  I think there was close to 200 dogs there at some point during the day.  

Great Greyhound Gathering
http://pets.webshots.com/album/581220336ZpAqbJ?vhost=pets


----------



## jodief100

I haven't updated this week because there hasn't been much accomplished.  I had to work late all week because some idiots screwed up and I had to clean up the mess.

The goat shelter is framed! I think I can get the siding and roof on tomorrow and then I can move the goaties to their new digs.  






This weekend is youth weekend for deer season so my boy and his cousin are getting ready to go hunting.  My boy got his first deer last year so this year his cousin really hopes to get his.  I hope to have some venison in the freezer.  

It hasn't rained all week so the garage had some progress.  I think we will have all the posts done this weekend.  It has been sunny and warm.  It is in the high 80's right now.  Very nice for October.  

If I am lucky we can go to the woolfest tomorrow.


----------



## 77Herford

Well its wonderful weather here so your should have it soon as well.  Of course you get more weather from Missouri and Arkansas but they are having great weather too.


----------



## Ms. Research

Goat structure is looking good.  DH really likes the framing.  As a property inspector, he gets to look at this stuff.  Hell, DH says the framing looks better than some houses he has inspected.  

Can't wait to see the finished project.  DH would like to know what you plan to use for the exterior.  

Good Luck to your Son and Cousin in deer hunting.  Fresh venison is tasty if done properly, which you probably already know.  Patience is the key.  And patience creates concentrations.  And that's tremendous.


----------



## jodief100

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Goat structure is looking good.  DH really likes the framing.  As a property inspector, he gets to look at this stuff.  Hell, DH says the framing looks better than some houses he has inspected.
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished project.  DH would like to know what you plan to use for the exterior.
> 
> Good Luck to your Son and Cousin in deer hunting.  Fresh venison is tasty if done properly, which you probably already know.  Patience is the key.  And patience creates concentrations.  And that's tremendous.


No luck hunting.  My boy saw one but missed the shot.  He is not used to shooting from above.  Oh well, two weeks until black powder season.  

The roof and siding are metal.  I picked up a boat load of it used on CL.  That is why it didn't get installed this weekend, I need to pick up a saw blade.  

Thank you for the comment on my framing.  The design is mine.  That is what happens when a Mechanical Engineer and an Electrical Engineer get together and buy a farm.  What till you see my plans for the water!  We debated for  days about setting it on unlevel ground.  We couldn't decide if we should make it level with an uneven back or just make it square and have it sit cockeyed.  We live in the hollar so nothing is level.


----------



## jodief100

We went to the Wool Festival and I had a BALL!  Hubby told me I wasn't allowed to buy anything alive. It was a bluff.  He knows I don't listen to what I am "allowed" to do.   

Lots of artists at work.  I bought  beautiful shawl that was hand spun with merino wool from the artists own sheep and then hand woven by her husband.  Lots of things I want to do and don't have time for.  I was so tempted to buy a second hand loom that was for sale.  

















There were the cutest little sheep.  She said they were Shetland sheep.  I want some!






Lots of cute pigmy goats and few other animals at the "petting zoo"

This really cool looking old ram





Anyone know what kind of buck is this?





There was a woman with a booth, "Milk a Goat, $2"  and she had a line!   She had these HUGE LaManchas!  Is that normal for a LaMancha, mine is tiny?






Is it bedtime.  I have more pics I will post later.

One last thing........ Look who is visiting!


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Anyone know what kind of buck is this?


Look at that hairdo!!!  







> One last thing........ Look who is visiting!


Yay!!!


----------



## Roll farms

I'd guess Alpine but b/c of the 'do I'd be tempted to think he's got some Togg in there.  Or...is that a wool weave?  

Glad you got to see your boy, too.


----------



## Ms. Research

Thanks for sharing your time at Woolfest.  Looks like you had a ball!

Also glad to see you got your Favorite visitor with you!  He's looking good!


----------



## jodief100

Roi had a great time.  He wandered around, layed in the grass and just enjoyed being outside. He loves being outside but doesn't want to be alone.  So Hubby took him out when he was working on the garage and Roi stayed nearby, sniffing and exploring.  He found what was left of my missing ginnea, brought it into the yard and ate it.  It didn't get him sick and could use the extra calcium so I am not going to worry about it.    The ex picked him up last night.  You could tell Roi was happy to see his daddy but didn't want to leave.  

The garage has all the poles in place!    Next we start work on the side boards to get ready for the concrete.  

On a sad note, hubby's father passed last night.  He has been on dialysis for years and in declining health.  He broke his hip a few weeks ago and his body just couldn't handle the additional stress.  Our boy was very close to his Grandpa.  It will be hardest on him.


----------



## daisychick

Sorry to hear of your family's loss.


----------



## elevan

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Ms. Research

My heartfelt condolences to your Husband and your Son for the loss of Dad/Grandpa.


----------



## jodief100

Busy week and nothing got done.  Too busy with all the family stuff.  

The service was nice.  Hubby teared up a little.  Our boy decided to stay at Grandma's overnight after the service and reception to "keep her company".  No one even asked him, he just told us he was staying.  He is such a good kid.  If I could just get him to study more he would be perfect. 

Hubby's brother managed to make it from GA.  He hasn't been home in almost 10 years, he has been busy with 3 tours in Iraq and one in Afganastan.   I was pleased he was able to come.  It made MIL very happy.  He was very impressed with our farm.  His wife took about 100000 pictures of goats.  

Got 160 bales of hay put up.  My friend came over this weekend for blackpowder season and helped with the hay so it went quickly.  He had a beautiful buck in his sights and when he pulled the trigger it went click and not bang.   Had a dud percussion cap and boy is he ticked off.  

I have 12 goats in the breeding pens right now..... 5 months is forever...................


----------



## Roll farms

I'm late, but sorry to hear about your FIL.  Hope your mother-in-law does ok - My MIL lost her husband of 55 yrs 2 yrs ago and it was / is very hard for her.


----------



## Ms. Research

Hope your DH and son are doing well.  Along with your MIL.   So glad to hear your DH's brother made it.  Thank him for his service to our Country for me.  

It's going to be tough for your MIL.  Know my MIL was lost when my FIL passed.  But with family around, hopefully she can find her way without her partner.   



Blackpowder... haven't heard that for awhile.  My Son was taught how to fire with blackpowder by the fine men down at the range.  They loved to teach Henry different ways to shoot.  And Henry loved to shoot with blackpowder.  Did really well.  The Guys were amazed.  Shame for your friend with the dud cap.  


Will be with you "in spirit" as you wait those 5 months for BABIES!  Can't wait to hear about healthy Moms and Babies.


----------



## jodief100

It is raining again.  I hope the creek starts flowing again before winter sets in.  We have made lots of progress on the garage.  The skirt boards are in and the framing is almost done.  Next is the trusses, that will be fun.  I wanted to get pics last night but it was pouring.  

I borrowed some tools because hubby was hogging the ones I need to finish my goat shelter.  If the rain clears out this may be the weekend to finish it.  

My little silkie hens are laying 2 eggs a day.  I still haven't figured out which are boys and which are girls.  I am not even sure if I have 2, 3 or 4 hens.  I know one partridge colored one is a roo.  He tells me so every morning when I go in the barn to feed the dogs.  The big hens are not laying, I need to get a light on them but they are too far from the house.  I am considering a solor one but I can't find one for a reasonable price that will store more than 8 hours of charge at a time.  

My LGD, Jack brought a deer leg out of the woods to chew on for awhile yesterday.  He really enjoyed his treat.


----------



## jodief100

The creek is flowing and the river is up.  The last few days have been cold and wet but this weekend is supposed to be nice.  I need to get some more hay but my barn is getting full.  As soon as we finish the garage hubby can get his workshop out of there but in the meantime I will just have to pile it high.  I love going in the barn and smelling the fresh hay scent.  

I got new tires for the truck.  I got some real heavy duty hauling tires and they cost me a fortune!  I had to order them.  Then I had to wait for 3 HOURS last night for them to install them.  Between that and the little issue at the train tracks (barrier stuck down, dummys not knowing what to do and blocking traffic in both directions) I didn't get home until 10 last night. That is past my bedtime and I was grumpy.  

I got the breeding pen extended with the electronet so I can put off feeding hay there for a few weeks.  I got that done in the cold wet rain this week.  Installing it is easy, they advertise that.  What they fail to mention is taking it down and moving it without it becomming a tangled mess is a PAIN!  I still love the stuff though.  

Hope to have pics of a finished goat shelter this weekend.  My boy has open house for the high school he wants to go to so Sunday is busy.  I am not sure if just Saturday will be enough time......


----------



## jodief100

It was a very busy weekend.  We got started putting up the trusses on the garage.  I got the siding on the goat shelter and started moving the net for that field. I smashed my thumb really good putting in the siding and hubby had to finish for me.  

I have four little doelings with the poops.  All seem to be recovering except one.  I wormed her, treated for cocci and have been giving her scour halt, probios and electrolytes for 5 days and no improvement.  I bought some of the Revitalyte Gelling  stuff that Rolls recommends and have been giving her that but I have no idea the dosage.  The package says give the whole thing mixed in two quarts for foals and calves.  I cant syringe even half a quart down her so I put as much in 100 cc (my biggest drencher) as I can before it gets too thick and gave that to her twice yesterday.  I did again this morning and will keep it up a few days.  I am also going to run a fecal to the vet.  

I have decided guineas are stupid.  I closed up the holes in the chicken net they were using to get out because the goats were getting into the feed.  So a bunch of the guineas were stuck outside.  They walked along the net one way to the corner, then back around another corner, about 2/3 of the way around the pen. Then reversed and did the same path again and again.  They never went all the way around.  Then I put one corner down so they could get back in.  They came up to the corner, look and one jumps over.  The others reverse, go 2/3 around and come back.  One more jumps over the fence.  The others go the same course, reverse and one more jumps over.  They repeated this pattern until all seven were in.  Crazy birds!  

It is cooling off fast.  We had frost yesterday morning.  I had a fire in the fireplace every night for the last 4 nights.  I may have to break down and turn the heat on soon.  

Cream of the Crop sale and picking up my new does this weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

I posted about my crazy guineas today too.  How old are yours?  Mine are 15 weeks and just started getting really silly.  We plan to process them in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Roll farms

Oooh, you're gonna eat guineas?  

We had a young one escape when I went to move them from the 'little chicken barn' to the guinea pen.  I've actually never had any get completely away from me before, and had 2 get loose this year.  I must be slipping....

Anyhoo, the white one I figured I'd never see again, just like the blue one a week before.

2 days later, he's IN the chicken pen.  As in, inside it.

There is ONE 6" hole in the entire pen he coulda fit through, and it's 3.5' up in the air.  (DH got the bobcat bucket stuck on the wire around the pen and broke one of the vertical stays).  DH swears he didn't find him and put him in there.  
So either that's the smartest dumb guinea in the world, OR a neighbor found him and put him in there when we weren't around to see it...which I find highly unlikely.

*cue twilight music*

You know I'm just dying to see pics of the new kikos, Jodie...I'm hoping you end up w/ one or more that look like they're out of Iron Horse.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, we're gonna eat the guineas


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It was a very busy weekend.  We got started putting up the trusses on the garage.  I got the siding on the goat shelter and started moving the net for that field. I smashed my thumb really good putting in the siding and hubby had to finish for me.
> 
> I have four little doelings with the poops.  All seem to be recovering except one.  I wormed her, treated for cocci and have been giving her scour halt, probios and electrolytes for 5 days and no improvement.  I bought some of the Revitalyte Gelling  stuff that Rolls recommends and have been giving her that but I have no idea the dosage.  The package says give the whole thing mixed in two quarts for foals and calves.  I cant syringe even half a quart down her so I put as much in 100 cc (my biggest drencher) as I can before it gets too thick and gave that to her twice yesterday.  I did again this morning and will keep it up a few days.  I am also going to run a fecal to the vet.
> 
> I have decided guineas are stupid.  I closed up the holes in the chicken net they were using to get out because the goats were getting into the feed.  So a bunch of the guineas were stuck outside.  They walked along the net one way to the corner, then back around another corner, about 2/3 of the way around the pen. Then reversed and did the same path again and again.  They never went all the way around.  Then I put one corner down so they could get back in.  They came up to the corner, look and one jumps over.  The others reverse, go 2/3 around and come back.  One more jumps over the fence.  The others go the same course, reverse and one more jumps over.  They repeated this pattern until all seven were in.  Crazy birds!
> 
> It is cooling off fast.  We had frost yesterday morning.  I had a fire in the fireplace every night for the last 4 nights.  I may have to break down and turn the heat on soon.
> 
> Cream of the Crop sale and picking up my new does this weekend!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, Guineas are nuts.


----------



## Ms. Research

Jodie, good luck with your kikos.  Hope they settle down quickly to their new surroundings for you.   When talking at the TSC to the Breeder there, she was saying they were excited to get some Kikos as well.  

Can't wait to see and hear all about them.


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> Yeah, we're gonna eat the guineas


Let me know what the guineas taste like.  I bought mine in May; we had a HUGE tick problem this year so I broke down and got some.  I told hubby they were obnoxiously loud.  His comment was "if I can't stand it we can always eat them They tend to wander far enough away from the house we dont hear them a lot.  Hubby likes them.  They free range and pretty much take care of themselves.  

I almost have the goat shelter done.  I just have to get the roof up.  We plan on finishing tonight.  It will be too dark for pictures and we leave in the morning for the Cream of the Crop sale!   Lots of great seminars, I am really looking forward to this trip.  

It rained all night and is still raining.  We have four trusses on the roof of the garage temporarily braced.  I really hope the wind doesnt kick up too badly.  A friend is coming over Sunday to help get some more up.  

Maryanne still has the poops.  I am not sure what else to do with her.  She has had scour-halt, probios and  Di-Methox for 8 days now and is still runny.  I am really worried about her.


----------



## 77Herford

I don't have Guienea's cause they are too talkitive but I do have Chickens and after a couple years I noticed a large reduction in the insect population like the bitting flies, mostiquetos, chiggers, grasshoppers, etc.  Plus since I have several free range they do a wonderful job and breaking up the manure pills and eating the grain that passed.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we're gonna eat the guineas
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what the guineas taste like.  I bought mine in May; we had a HUGE tick problem this year so I broke down and got some.  I told hubby they were obnoxiously loud.  His comment was "if I can't stand it we can always eat them They tend to wander far enough away from the house we dont hear them a lot.  Hubby likes them.  They free range and pretty much take care of themselves.
Click to expand...

Will do.  We're taking 3 of them in on Nov. 7th along with the turkeys and 3 roosters.  We figure that'll top off the freezer and give us the opportunity to taste them before we send the rest in.  We've been told that they taste like a richer version of chicken...we shall see...and I'll certainly share my opinion.  I'll also be using a poultry processor for the first time.  I was referred to them by some fellow BYC'ers.  I'll update on all of that in my own journal, so keep reading


----------



## Roll farms

Have you taken her poop in for a fecal?
Dewormed?

The brown stomach worm can cause scours.  I'd be tempted to get a fresh poop sample and then plug her up w/ Kaolin (what I had to do w/ Mandy-Her 2nd time turned out to be dietary (cavy food) but the 1st one was bacterial).  

Long term antibiotics may have killed off the 'good' stuff and it's going to take a while to straighten her out....probios can only do so much when it's leaving as fast as it's going in.


----------



## jodief100

I saw my new doelings today and they are beautiful!  I have pictures but I forgot the cord to download them with.   One is black with brown striping on her face and legs, another is brown with darker brown stripes on her face.  Two are tan and one is white.  I think they are better looking than some of the doelings commissioned to the sale.  

The conference is great.  They had this presentation on parasite control and another on optimizing reproduction today.  There are some very nice looking goats at this sale but I doubt I will be able to afford any.

I did deworm Maryanne.  She is getting better but it is still runny.  I have been thinking something along the same lines.  Do what I can to stop the runs and let it clear up.


----------



## that's*satyrical

I have guineas they don't make too much noise. I think I must have all males or something I hear the females are much more vocal. One MAY be a female there is one of the four that always seems to make a little noise now & then....

I like them. They're cool looking & kind of wild. I think it's kind of neat that they're not tame at all but they still stick around. I also like the fact that I don't get one or 2 ticks stuck to me every time I go outside anymore.


----------



## jodief100

The new girls are home!!!!!    

They are going to need names...

I got these 6 does from Goat Hill Kikos.  They are unregistered purebred kikos.























I think this one is the prettiest.





She has a lovely face.





I also got one in the auction.  She is a 50% registered kiko doe from Egypt Creek Ranch.  I didn't get a picture of her earlier, I try to get one later.  She is champagne colored.


----------



## daisychick

They are all really nice    I love all the varied colors.  I didn't know Kikos were so colorful.


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats!


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations!  Wishing you all the luck with your new additions.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!  They look good.


----------



## jodief100

The conference was great.  The seminars they had were very informative.  I learned a lot in the one that had on managing pasture for goats.  They had comparisons to horses, cows and sheep so it was very helpful to show how you need to adjust things for goats as opposed to other species.  Linda Sparks had a fun one on cooking with goat.  I highly recommend this conference next year for anyone raising goats, not just meat goats or kikos.  

The sale was INSANE!   The average sale price was just under $1700 per goat.  I knew the prices would go high but I didnt expect that high.  I also didnt expect almost every single one to go over $1000.  I only got a chance to bid on 4 because the rest the starting bid was way above my max.  I did get one, she is a 50% and went near the end so while she was a bit expensive, she wasnt ridiculously so.  It was neat seeing all those beautiful goats.  

It was cold; we sat in the sale barn for 5 hours during the auction and shivered.  Next time I am bringing a heavy blanket.  It would have been decent if we hadnt been sitting on wooden benches and not walking around.  

Maryanne is doing better.  She has clumpy soft poo now but it is an improvement.  Now Bayou has the poos.  It seems that whatever this is if you catch it quick it isnt so bad.  She is better this morning.  My pastures are getting grazed down a bit, I think the goats are eating plants they normally dont and it is upsetting their systems.  Getting that close to the ground isnt helping either.  I put out hay but they would rather graze.


----------



## jodief100

Most of the goats have been moved out to the front fields for the winter.  The shelter is done enough to house them.  I will be adding several that are currently in the breeding pen this weekend.  The new ones are in isolation for now and will be moved next month.  In December, I will start moving back to the barn the ones expected to kid at the end of the month.  

The garage is coming along.  We have 10 of the 16 trusses up and will knock out a few more this weekend.  This is the last week we can get anything done after work and then it is weekends only until March.  I hate Daylight Savings Time.  

Making dog boxes and poultry hoop house are next on the to do list.  Then hay racks and if all goes according to plan, the silkie/brooder house.   

All goats are healthy or getting there.  The frost in the mornings has killed off the bugs so I think we are set for the winter.  

Need to get more hay.  My hay guy only got a small second cutting so most of what we have is first cutting.  The goats will love it come the cold winter days but right now most of it is going on the ground.  Fortunately there is still plenty of green in the pasture.  

At the seminar on increasing breeding performance this weekend, there was a great deal of discussion on using teaser bucks.  Does anyone have or know of someone with some experience with this?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Good luck with your new girls. Will you be breeding them to a kiko buck or adding some boer to the genetics?


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Good luck with your new girls. Will you be breeding them to a kiko buck or adding some boer to the genetics?


I have been breeding my first timers to my kiko bucks ever since I got them since the babies are smaller.  It seems to be working as we have not had any kidding problems.  I haven't decided what mix to go with after that.  I want to keep some boer influence for the bigger size but the kikos are selling just as well as market goats and are getting higher prices as keepers.  I will have some difficult choices to make next year.


----------



## Roll farms

Odd on the smaller kids....  Every single kid KikoMan sired was 9# or better.  Average was 10.5#.  Biggest was 14#.
My boer kids average 8.5#.
Dairy kids average 7#.


----------



## ksalvagno

What cuties! Congratulations on your new goats!


----------



## jodief100

Well it has been crazy at work and with the time change I do not get home before dark.  So I finally had the chance to take some pictures and update things.  

I got most everyone out in the front field for the winter.  The new girls are in the barn and the girls that were in the buck pens until last week are with them until I can get them moved.  Modern gun season started today so no one is going anywhere today.  Too many crazies who don't fire a gun all year until they get "something" in their sights.  I may try and move the last four to the breeding pens but only if I can move them by truck.  


The shelter is done.  I still need to install the water and fix one corner but the goats are living in it.  






The garage is getting there.  Slowly but now it looks like a garage.  





The goats enjoying their breakfast.





This is Star, it is not a great picture but she came up to me and posed.  She was also telling me she really wants to go and visit her boyfriend.  She is big enough now so I hope to get her moved by truck tonight.  Roll, I know you are just as eager as I to see what she gives me. 






I had to put down Maryanne.  I just got her healthy and she went down with a heavy worm load again.  That is 4 times in 7 months I have had to nurse her back from severe worms.  I just couldn't risk her dropping drug resistant worms all over my pastures anymore.  She was real bad this time.  I had to prop her up and was feeding her by hand 8 times a day and everything was just going right through her.  I don't think she would have made it anyways.  It was a hard decision but I had to do what was best for my herd and I felt she was putting the others at risk.  She was so sad and pitiful, just lying there waiting to be fed.  

The greyhounds wanted to show off their new finery.  They got new collars at the Gathering.  

Gracie's has rhinestones on it. 





Jo Jo in his manly football collar





Roi is here for the weekend.  He has some really bad dry and flaky skin on his head and ears.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ms. Research

Goat enclosure really turned out nice.  Boy going to have a BIG garage.  DH is jealous.  What type of equipment do you have?  Just curious is all. 

Sorry to hear about Maryanne.  Sometimes the health of the herd must be maintained.  She sounded like she was constantly being bothered with worms and her system just couldn't get rid of them.   So sorry but I think you did the best for her and the right thing for her and your herd.   Sometimes you just can't save them all.  


Pretty greyhounds, plus the collars as well.   Sorry to hear Roi has itchy dry skin.   Kuvacz are white skinned and they do go into a dry spell in the Fall.  DH used to use a product called Loveland. (All natural)  It was a small company, believe it or not out of Bronx New York.   Was the best stuff DH ever ran across.  And now of course I can't find it.  This was through a chemist that I knew that since has passed.  Just put some on our dogs food, and had no problems with dry skin.   Wish I could help more.


----------



## jodief100

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Goat enclosure really turned out nice.  Boy going to have a BIG garage.  DH is jealous.  What type of equipment do you have?  Just curious is all.


The garage is 30' x 60'.  Hubby wanted 40' wide but the trusses would have to be seriously upgraded and it added a huge cost.  It is going to have 3 car doors and then 20' on the end partitioned off for a workshop.  

Eventualy we want to put an overhang on the back for the tractor impliments but for now they will go inside.  Backhoe, loader, bushog, grater blade, scraper blade, etc...

I made a box out of a goat panel this weekend and put a high door in it.  In theory, the goats won't be able to get in the high door and the dog could.  The purpose is to leave the dog feeder in there so I wouldn't have to go out to the far field every morning to feed him.  This morning there were three goats and no dog inside.  

We had severe storm warnings last night.  The news was saying to unplug electronics and get to an inside room on your lowest floor.  Hubby was watching out the back window, the trusses were put in place this weekend but he only had them temporarily braced.  He was a bit freaked out at the 70 mph wind gusts being predicted.  

Nothing.  We had a lot of rain for a short time but nothing we haven't seen before.   The bulk of the storm swung north of us.  I am sure Elevan was hit much harder then we were.  

Gotta love the National Weather Service.  Waste of tax dollars if you ask me.  Anyone who needs a warning to take shelter from an electrical storm should be taken out the gene pool anyways.


----------



## jodief100

Well it looks like Snows got a guinea snack.  There are feathers in her nest and I only counted 6 last night.  It is possible I missed one, I was counting by flashlight.  

The creek is up and running strong.  We had to unplug the upstream culverts last night.  There was a pretty big log jammed up there.  I disturbed what I think was a muskrat in the process.  I havent seen any that close to the house before.  I suspect they are always there, I just dont see them.  

There were two big deer in the road when I drove out to the front field last night to feed Jack and the goats, does, real nice one.  Modern gun started last weekend but it was too late and too near the road.  We went out hunting last weekend. I saw a real nice 6 point buck but I wanted my boy to take the shot and he couldnt get lined up fast enough.  I hope we get something in the next two weeks, my freezer is getting empty.  Not much in there but sausage and chickens.

I am going to take our homegrown turkey out of the freezer tonight for the holiday.  I am going to try brining it.  Anyone have a good brine recipe?


----------



## elevan

I used this recipe last year and had a moist and delicious bird.

Turkey Brine

Ingredients

    8 cups cold chicken stock or vegetable stock or water
    4 cups water
    1 cup kosher salt
    1 cup sugar
    1 cup apple cider vinegar
    1/2 cup light brown sugar
    2 tablespoons sage
    2 tablespoons thyme
    1 tablespoon peppercorns
    4 cups ice

Instructions

Bring 4 cups of water to a simmering boil. 
Add salt and sugars. Stir until the sugars has completely dissolved. 
Turn off the heat. 
Stir in 8 cups cold chicken stock, apple cider vinegar, sage, thyme, peppercorn, and ice. 
The brine is ready to be used.

Remove giblets and neck from the cavity. 
Rinse the outside and inside of a thawed turkey. 
Using paper towels, pat the turkey dry. 
Completely submerge the turkey in a large soup pot or tub bigger than the bird and cover with a lid. 
Refrigerate. 
Allow the turkey to marinate for 12 hours for a small turkey (8-10 lbs) and up to a full day for a bigger bird. 
Rinse turkey and pat dry. 

Roast Turkey (after brining as instructed above)

Ingredients

    1/4 cup butter or margarine
    6-8 Sage leaves
    2 Tbsp Paprika

    2 oranges, cut into quarters
    1 small onion, cut into quarters
    2 stalks of celery, chopped roughly

Instructions

Preheat oven to 500*
Using your hand separate the skin from the turkey breast by gently sliding your hand between the skin and the breast.
Once you have access to the full breast beneath the skin, slather each one with approximately 1 Tbsp of butter
Then place the sage leaves under the skin on the breast.
Slather the rest of the butter onto the outside of the bird (all over)
Sprinkle paprika onto the entire bird
Tuck the wings under the bird.
Place the oranges, onion and celery into the cavity of the bird
Put bird into your roasting pan
Roast at 500* for 30 minutes
Then reduce the temp to 350*
Pay attention to the breast of the turkey, if it starts to get too dark when roasting, slap a piece of foil over the breast portion for the rest of the cooking time.
A 14-16 pound bird requires between 2 to 2 1/2 hours.
Remove from oven
Allow to rest, loosely covered with foil for 15 minutes before carving
Discard the aromatics inside the cavity.

_A whole turkey is safe when cooked to a minimum internal temperature of 165 F as measured with a food thermometer. Check the internal temperature in the innermost part of the thigh and wing and the thickest part of the breast. For reasons of personal preference, consumers may choose to cook turkey to higher temperatures._


----------



## jodief100

Thank You! I am going to give that a try.  Our first homegrown birds, I want it to be special.

Good News!  My precious Snowey is innocent of all charges!  I found the missing guinea alive and well and annoying as ever.  

Here she is out with the goats this morning.  She is such a sweet dog.  I bought her as a supposed livestock dog form someone who said he sold all his goats.  She was thin, with a raggedy coat and terrified of men.  I don't think he was very nice to her.  She gave birth to 12 pups 4 weeks after we got her.  I knew nothing about whelping pups and I lost 8 of them, slowly over 4 weeks.  It was devastating.  I think they were inbred.  The ones who lived had really bad overbites. She is an OK livestock dog but she loves me.  She won't get near anyone else but my boy.  It took a year but now she comes to me for hugs and pets.  







I went to NAILIE this mornign and picked up my new scale!!!!!  SO excited.


----------



## daisychick

Glad to hear that Snowey is free and cleared of all charges.     She does look like a sweet dog.   The new scale is nice!!!


----------



## 77Herford

Yay for Snowy!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

your are really going to enjoy that scale. It really helps conduct business and accurate weighing when treating.


----------



## jodief100

It has been a slow weekend.  Lots of projects planned and the rain screws things up.  I got the plans drawn and the wood cut for the hay rack but I haven't got it put together.  I got the last of the does (except Jaz) in the buck pens for their 2012 kiddings.  Everything cleaned out and the menu planned for Thanksgiving.  I am sitting here waiting for my stupid internet to download some recipes I want.  

I went to the apple orchard today to get some apples for the dressing.  I wanted Northern Spys but they didn't get a big crop this year and were out.  So I got some Macintosh and Winesap's.  A peck of each.  I will make applesauce with most of them.  It goes wonderful hot on my Thanksgiving pumpkin pancakes.  I am thinking of roasting pecans to go with them....  

At the orchard there were two adorable pigmy does wandering around the little store/stand.  I was picking out squash and one wanted attention.  So she came up and started nibbling on some spaghetti squash.  Mr H (orchard owner) chased her off and she ran around the apple display and started chewing on some apples.  They were cute.  

All the trusses are up on the garage, hubby got it braced this weekend.





I was out in the field playing with the goats and got some photos of some of my keepers from 2011.

This is the nicest one of the year.  One of Nefer's quads.  She is nice and solid and has grown out well.  She has a big frame and good weight gain.  She is bigger than all my keepers and she was a quad!    






She isn't as colorful as her sister.  He sister is beautiful as well, just not as solid.


----------



## Ms. Research

Garage coming along well I see.  What a job your Hubby did.   I'm excited for both of you.  A garage definitely is an asset.  Something you both have been planning for a while.

Congratulations on your scale.  Definitely a tool needed to know your herd.  No wonder you were so excited.  

Wishing you luck with your 2011 keepers.


----------



## Roll farms

I want a scale.  I'm lookin' at those platform jobbies. 

The keeper girls are pretty.

Any of your does due in January?  I'm hoping to have all my keepers here / on the bottle by January / February so I can maybe...possibly....have a summer w/out bottles and milking for the 1st time in 8 yrs.  

Nissan is still here if you're interested in her.  If not, she's going to the sale barn.  I've had it w/ her horns.... :/


----------



## jodief100

Kim-I am interested in Nissan.  Talk to me offline.  I have prices listed on my website so we can work out a fair trade.   Most of my kiko does are due in February/March.  I wanted later kids for the buck test.  The doe  you really like (Star, the Ob colored one ) just went up to the buck pen today.  I have a few due in Dec/January but most of them are bred to my Boer.  My breeding schedule is on my computer at work, I will check it tomorrow to be certain.   

The scale was almost $1300.  Worth it, especially since I will get 50% of that back from the Commonwealth.


----------



## jodief100

I am putting together  the final touches for Thanksgiving one of my favorite holidays.  I love to cook and fall cooking is the best.  I do not get to make full meals very often; with it being just hubby and I one dish is best.  

My in-laws are not exactly foodies like I am.  Everything she serves is processed; instant mashed potatoes, stove top stuffing and that horrible green bean casserole.  Veggies are served mushy, bland and drowning in something heavy to hide the fact they were at one point good for you.  When I do bring something nice, it is usually ignored or disdained.  My sis in laws kids wont eat coleslaw unless it is KFC or sweet potatoes unless they are from Bob Evens, etc etc. Funny, her oldest eats just fine at my house but when with mom- picky as ever.  Wonder why?!?!?!?

But this year I am doing the turkey, my home grown, bronze broad breasted turkey.  I will make my home made stuffing and giblet gravy (and wont tell them it is giblet gravy).  I will still have to endure instant mashed potatoes and no decent veggies but at least I will have a good turkey!  

The turkey is thawed and in the fridge, I have almost everything I need for Elevans brine recipe. The chicken is in the crock pot so there will be fresh stock to complete the brine.   French loaves are on the counter drying out; fresh herbs are in water glasses in the fridge and apples from the local orchard on the table.  Tonight I put it in to brine, make the dressing and cook the neck for gravy stock.  I did cheat and order the pecan pie from Frischs.  I just do not have time to deal with pie crusts and I REFUSE to use store bought.  Frischs makes good pies and I did get fresh whipping cream to whip and serve with it.  

I have lots of fresh eggs and goetta for breakfast; they will go well with the pumpkin pancakes that were my dear Grandmothers favorite.     Leftovers on Friday will be served with my roasted root vegetables.  

It is weird, I havent spent more than 4 holidays with my Grandparents in the last 15 years but this year just knowing they are gone seems to make things difficult.  Loosing hubbys father last month will make it a tough one for all of us.  

We will raise a glass to lives well lived and be thankful for the years we had.   I am blessed with more gifts than the vast majority of people in this world.


----------



## elevan

It just occurred to me that I forgot to add this to the recipe (I'll go back and do it)...it's more technique - pay attention to the breast of the turkey, if it starts to get too dark when roasting, slap a piece of foil over the breast portion for the rest of the cooking time.


----------



## jodief100

Thank you for the tip.  When I roast a bird I use the rotate method.  Cook on one side for half the time, flip and cook on the other side and then put it breast up for the last 30 minutes to brown.  It keeps the breast nice and jucy while still getting the legs done.


----------



## elevan

The brine will keep the entire bird juicy for those who roast traditionally.  Thanks for sharing your method, that's a good one.


----------



## Roll farms

Am I the only female here who could care less about Thanksgiving?

Maybe it's because there was always so much drama around our Thanksgivings that they took all the fun out of it.
Or b/c my mom was a devlish good cook 365, so turkey day just meant 'the usual' + meat I'm not all that fond of anyway....

My MIL cooks, so we go over there and eat....but if I had my druthers, I'd just stay home and do what I do any other day.

I feel the same way about New Years and Easter, fwiw.

I do love me some Christmas, though.


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Am I the only female here who could care less about Thanksgiving?
> 
> Maybe it's because there was always so much drama around our Thanksgivings that they took all the fun out of it.
> Or b/c my mom was a devlish good cook 365, so turkey day just meant 'the usual' + meat I'm not all that fond of anyway....
> 
> My MIL cooks, so we go over there and eat....but if I had my druthers, I'd just stay home and do what I do any other day.
> 
> I feel the same way about New Years and Easter, fwiw.
> 
> I do love me some Christmas, though.


I understand your feelings on Thanksgiving. I don't cook Thanksgiving. I do cook some side dishes, but we always end up just going to different family members homes for the food. MIL does lunch and usually the grandparents (on my moms side) do supper. Christmas is a bogger deal, but basically the same just stretched out over a couple days and with presents added. The biggest excitement for me this Thanksgiving is experimenting with my pumpkin cheesecake recipe and changing it up some and the big BF plans we have.  I enjoy the food and family time, but it's just another day too.


----------



## elevan

I just love to cook. Holidays give me an excuse to cook big.  I will admit that I could care less about New Year's parties.


----------



## Queen Mum

I don't like Thanksgiving.  My family and I don't get along because they think I'm a black sheep.  My kids are far away and so I don't get to see anyone.   I think the last happy holiday time I had was in 1992 just before my Papa died.  It's a lonely time for me. 

I love to cook for people though, and so when I do cook turkey I turn my turkey breast side down for the majority of the cooking time, then turn it breast side up for the last 1/2 hour.  Makes it really juicy.  I made a turkey in my Weber Grill for a couple years and those were the best turkeys I EVER made.  And I have a great recipe for turkey soup with lemon and tarragon.


----------



## 77Herford

I love Thanksgiving and Christmas but have to admit the last five or so years haven't been that great.  My siblings all have kids now and don't come home to often anymore, it just sucks the fun out of the holidays for me, its rather depressing.


----------



## Queen Mum

On the other hand, I hope we didn't suck the fun out of your Thanksgiving JodieF100.  I think it sounds like you are going to have a great time.  Can I come to your house?  I promise to have fun?   I'll bring some cheese?!?


----------



## jodief100

I would love to have you.  Then someone other than hubby would really apprectiate my home grown turkey.  

I really wish you could be here Queen Mum.  You would understand my craziness.


----------



## jodief100

It is strange I look forward to Thanksgiving.  I have issues with my family too, though things are getting better in more recent years.  My mom seems to have figured out if she isnt nice, she gets kicked out.  I will not be spending the holidays with my family. My folks live with my older sister in Spokane.  I think that is why mom is getting tolerable; my big sis had to invite them to live with her when her SOB Ex decided he didnt want to pay child/spousal support anymore.  It has given both of them some perspective.  My little sis on the other hand. last time I visited with her I almost strangled her.  

I will be spending the holidays with my in-laws, who I like only slightly better than my family.   I am sure they will complain about my turkey not being Butterball and my stuffing not being Stove Top but the difference is I no longer care.  I enjoy cooking, I am cooking for me and hubby and I dont care what the rest of them think.  They can go out to a real dinner at Bob Evans afterwards for all I care.  I am not entirely certain but I suspect my MIL believes homemade and made from scratch = cheap.  We will have hubbys boy all 4 days and that will be wonderful!  

Thanksgiving when I was a kid was great.  We would go to my Grandparents and there would be food on the table all day.  We would play outside, collecting pecans from the trees, running around climbing trees and playing croquet.  Or we would play board games inside in teams, everyone playing.  I would do puzzles with my G-Grandma.  I dont expect things to be like that, my Grandparents were unique.  But the holiday does bring back some good memories.


----------



## elevan

Happy Thanksgiving Jodie


----------



## jodief100

The turkey is in the oven.  I put stuffing in the body cavity and the aromatics in the neck cavity.  I will flip him over in about an hour.  My boys are enjoying their pumpkin pancakes.  I  will start the giblet stock here in a few minutes.  Then maybe I can get my kitchen clean.  It is dark and drizzly outside, but supposed to clear up later.  

One of my silkie hens has gone broody.  Either the others have quit laying or she is rolling all the eggs under her each day.  I am going to let her go and see what happens.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Happy THANKS GIVING !!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Thanksgiving have a great day!!!!


----------



## daisychick

Happy Thanksgiving!   I love to cook Thanksgiving dinner.  We usually get stuck going to my dad and step-mom's house and she never makes any of the traditional foods.   We usually just have ham!      This year I got to cook and I loved it!  I made a yummy turkey, homemade giblet gravy, fresh cranberries simmered on the stove with some sugar and real mashed potatoes, and homemade stuffing!  It was great.  I hope your meal turns out good and you enjoy the food that you loved preparing.


----------



## Roll farms

Sounds like you enjoyed your day...unless it went to heck once your inlaws arrived


----------



## jodief100

Things went great.  The inlaws raved about the moist, tender turkey, except their kids.  My nephew is 13 and wears a size 12 shoe, he will eat anything.  My nieces picked at their plates, complained, whined, there was even a crying temper tantrum from the youngest because she wanted mac and cheese from a box.  Somehow they managed to find their appetites for pie and large bowls of ice cream.  I managed to ignore them and had a good time.  It is getting to the amusing point.  

Overall it was nice. The food was good.  The Cowboys won the game, though they sure tried to give it away with penalties.  My boy decided to stay the night and keep Grandma company.  It was nice since it is the first holiday without Grandpa.  

The turkey was wonderful!  Thank you Elevan for the recipe.  It was so tender, I almost didn't get it flipped, the meat was falling off the bone.  The wings fell off, the legs were almost off.  Hubby had to wrap the bird in a towel to flip it.  We couldn't carve it, it was too tender.  We just pulled the meat off with fingers.  I used a fork to cut it on my plate.  I wasn't too happy with the gravy, I didn't let the stock reduce enough so it was weak but it was still good.  

Hope everyone had a nice Turkey Day!


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> The turkey was wonderful!  Thank you Elevan for the recipe.  It was so tender, I almost didn't get it flipped, the meat was falling off the bone.  The wings fell off, the legs were almost off.  Hubby had to wrap the bird in a towel to flip it.  We couldn't carve it, it was too tender.  We just pulled the meat off with fingers.  I used a fork to cut it on my plate.  I wasn't too happy with the gravy, I didn't let the stock reduce enough so it was weak but it was still good.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Turkey Day!





I am so glad to hear it!!!  I developed that recipe last year and was very happy with it.  Used it again this year and loved my home grown bird.  It's one of the few recipes that I've decided to share that will be in my cookbook (if I ever get done with it).  So to hear rave reviews makes me feel great.


----------



## jodief100

The weather has been very nice so we have been getting some work done.  I moved the electronet for the barn goats and built the hayrack I drew plans for last week.  It turned out real nice.  I will tweak it a little for the next one.  We went out deer hunting again, saw a few but couldn't get a clean shot.  Now my neighbor with hunting property behind us is back there with a Bobcat.  I want to know what he is doing.  Just out of curiosity.  J is about the best neighbor one could ask for.  He built a privey 2 months ago and said he put it back in the woods and cut a path to it so we wouldn't have to look at it.  Then 2 weeks ago the electric company came out and trimmed the trees and we have a straight shot view of the privey from the barn.  We think it is funny and hope J doesn't notice.  He is such a nice guy.  Helps us out, lets us hunt in his tree stands and leaves all his deer innards on the porch for Jack and Snowey.  

Hopefully Hubby can take a break long enough from the garage to bush hog a path to move the electronet in the field. 

Here is the hay rack.  I took step by step shots as I was building it if anyone is interested.


----------



## elevan

I'd be interested in the step by step pics.  Would you put them into a thread in Equipment & Supplies ?  Thanks!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Nice! Do you find the gravel area you have there helps with keeping the hoof growth down a little?


----------



## DonnaBelle

Nice hay rack.

How do you keep the goat poop out of the gravel?  Or do you just rake it out occasionally??  Inquiring minds want to know.

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100

The gravel is the driveway to the new garage.  I haven't moved the hay rack into the goat field yet.  I built it there because that is where all the tools are right now.  I am waiting for hubby to come down from working on the roof to help me move it.  Still working on a design for a lid for it.


----------



## DonnaBelle

What about when it rains?  Do you have to clean out the wet hay and put in fresh??  I guess it would get wet if it's out in the field, or do they pretty much eat it all up as you put it out??

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan

So it'll be free standing in the field or will it be inside?


----------



## jodief100

The design is for inside my shelters but right now I need one up in the breeding pen and the shelters there are too short.  So this one will have a makeshift lid and I will only put a days worth of hay in at a time.  

I will see how it goes.


----------



## Ms. Research

Hay rack really looks good.  You are a very talented designer Jodie.  Hope you do put step by step pics up.  

Thanks for sharing.

Sorry to hear no clean shots while deer hunting.  Haven't been to the range for some time.  Miss the stories of their successful deer hunts.  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Very nice hay feeder!


----------



## jodief100

It has been drizzling all day so I am making a big pot of applesauce.  I will can it later. I have my plans finalized for the hoop house.  This will be for moving the chickens from one pasture to another so they can "clean up"  after the goats.  Hopefully I can get it done next weekend.  But I need to get another load of hay and sometime get up to Roll's place and take Nissan off her hands for her.   So looking forward to having her here.  

No deer and the season closes tonight.  There were three on the hill right across from the house but there is a public road right between us.  The road cuts down the middle of our property and dead ends at our house.  The only people who use it are us and the neighbor with hunting property behind us, he has an easement across ours our to access his place.  But a public road is a public road and shooting across one is a big no no.  There is still one black powder weekend and one youth weekend in December.  

Instructions for the hay rack here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15276

Bengals won!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on the Bengals win....Colts lost....what a surprise....I still love the Colts, but Curtis Painter can...do something I can't mention.


----------



## jodief100

I hate mud!  I just slipped and fell snack on my hiney.   Now my back hurts.  

Not what I needed.  Heading to the shower.


----------



## jodief100

And last night I slipped in the mud and fell on my face.  

I am so sick of the mud and muck.  The new shelter is pretty muddy.  Hubby says he will dredge around it when he gets a chance.  So tossed two bales of hay in there, that should keep them dry for awhile.  The barn stays dry, the floor in it was raised with dirt when it was built.  There is a muck moat all the way around it. The goats don't want to go out but I am mean and won't give them hay as long as there is nice green grass in the pasture.  


The creek was up over the bridge Monday night, I had to drive through a foot of water to get home.   Fortunately the river crested just below the main road so I didn't have to detour 12 miles like I did last spring.  The news says we are at 65"  for the year, normal is 39".  

Work had a flood.  We came in Monday morning and the showroom, ladies office bathroom and half of engineering was in 3 inches of water and about a 10 ft square section of ceiling was on the floor.  It has smelled funny ever since and the noise of the fans is giving me a headache.  I have to use the cafeteria ladies room, which is almost never used.  The first stall has no toilet paper holder, the second doesn't latch and the last one is out of order.  

When I came home last night I watched a gorgeous, enormous owl take flight from the tree in my headlights.  It was amazing, what a beautiful animal.  So graceful in flight.


----------



## RPC

This sure has been a wet year. Hopefully we can get on with winter here soon so the ground freezes up and we don't have to deal with mud.


----------



## Roll farms

So yeah, if you all make it up here for Nissan this weekend...wear boots....we're muddy, too.

:/


----------



## jodief100

Finally a nice day, mid 50's and no rain 

I got the electronet moved on the front field so the goats up there have so new browse.  They still had plenty but it was getting short.  Had it been July I would moved it a few weeks ago.  They can browse shorter when ir is freezing every night.  

Hubby is getting the soffets built on the garage.  I think we will be able to have them measure for the metal this week  

Jack, my LGD got loose when I moved the net.  He is wandering around my neighbors hunting place right now.  I hope he stays there and doesn't go over to the other neighbors cow fields.  I am a bit worried but chasing him down is a futile effort since I am not even sure where he went.  The big guy is still a puppy, he will learn.   

I go and get Nissan tomorrow!  Yea, new goats!  

Ginger is has started to bag up, she still has anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks but it looks like earlier rather than later.


----------



## 77Herford

Its nice to get stuff done.  Good Luck.


----------



## jodief100

Jack is back.  I saw him pacing up and down the road right next to the goat fence.  I went up there to let him in, he picked up the deer leg he dragged down there from somewhere and went right in.  Who knows where he got the dang deer leg?!?!?!?  He was quite pleased with himself over his treat.  

He is a good dog, I have let him loose before and he always stays with the goats.  Today he got out by himself and it looks like he went and found trouble.  He was covered in burrs and I  had to cut off some wild rose that was dug in between his shoulder blades and went all the way to around his hind legs.  He just turned 1 year old so he is just a big puppy still.  

I have two silkie hens who went broody and they are sitting on four eggs each.  I have no idea if they are even fertile but I am excited just to see what happens.  I have never hatched out eggs when I can see it before.  My hens when I was younger would just go hide somewhere and show up three weeks later with little ones.  They had free range of my Grandma's place.  You can do that kind of thing in AZ where it never gets cold.  I have been raising chickens myself for a bunch of years but I have never hatched any before. 

I have three goats with the squirts.  I think it is dietary, I just started giving them hay regularly.  I am treating just in case.  

I have a long drive tomorrow..... going to bed soon.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Glad Jack is back... just hope one of your neighbors doesn't come yelling about your dog ripping a leg off one of their catches


----------



## 77Herford

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Glad Jack is back... just hope one of your neighbors doesn't come yelling about your dog ripping a leg off one of their catches


Ditto


----------



## jodief100

Nissan is here.  She literally drug hubby to the barn once she hopped out of the truck.    I don't think she likes the rain.  

She is up there now in a stall with some hay.  She is a bit freaked out but  am sure she will calm down.  Such a pretty girl, I just love her freckled ears.  I can't wait to see those babies!  

I don't think Jack stole that leg from the neighbors, it was pretty ripe.  

I had a wonderful day at Rolls, she is an amazing cook!   Even something as simple as vegetable soup and bread was just fabulous.  

Hubby got the fascia boards on the garage today. The rain held off just long enough.  

Football today pretty much SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!  Bengals, Colts, Cowboys.....


----------



## RPC

Just so you know on my new favorite TV show DR. POL there was an episode where a dog eat part of a deer on the side of the rd and the DR said rancid deer meat is one of the worst things for a dog to eat so just watch him and make sure he doesn't get sick. I am glad to hear you got Nissan home and I hope she has some really nice kids for you. I can not wait to see Bullitt's first kids. I think I could go visit Kim and Jeff once a week and never get bored.


----------



## Roll farms

Glad you enjoyed it, Jodie....we sure can do a lot of talking 

Can you believe Patch's ligs are back / firm as can be now?  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

You don't have to kiss Nissan goodnight like Roger has to do Freeney....but do tell her hello from me from time to time.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll is just so nice to share her goaties with everyone. I'm not sure I could do it....


----------



## Roll farms

It's my evil plot to cover the world w/ goats.  Muah ha ha hah


----------



## jodief100

Nissan was munching and hay and doing well this morning.  She ran (waddled is more like it ) away from so I don't think is too pleased with the situation yet.  She will fit in just fine with my fiesty goats.  

Roger, thanks for the heads up.  The deer leg wasn't rancid, just well aged.  I will be careful about that, the dogs have a tendency to eat anything they find in the fields and some of the summer only fields occasionaly have dead deer and other things in them.  

Rolls has such nice well behaved goats and she gives me her troublemaker.    I will love her anyways.  

Patch is just trying to milk the attention.   Hubby says they love hanging out in the kidding pen Hilton.  

Goats are loving the new pasture I opened up in the front field.  They didn't even finish thier hay bale.  

It is raining again.  I am sick of muddy barnyards and wet feet.


----------



## autumnprairie

It is raining again.  I am sick of muddy barnyards and wet feet.  

Jodie I feel the same way, we are in the same storm I believe and it has stalled.


----------



## jodief100

More rain!  I had to drive through about a foot of running water to get home last night.  The creek was once again up over the bridge.  It is supposed to stop today and get cold.  Come on show!  The only way this muck is going away is if it freezes.  I had to give everyone hay the last few days because it was getting to mucky to venture out into the fields.  We have had so much rain I saw animals heading up the hill in pairs last night.

Nissan is working out her place in the herd.  I went up to feed them last night and she had taken over!   

My barn has an indoor area where we keep the hay and tractor.  There is a hay rack that goes the length of the barn separating this from the stalls, which are open to the lee side.  There is a section at the end where the hay rack is blocked off and there is a door into the barn area.  You step up into the hay rack, open the door and go into a section about 12 wide and 16 deep.  There is a short partition that separates this from the second bigger area, about twice that size.  

Usually there are a few of my more docile does in the smaller area and everyone else in the bigger area.  Last night I went in the barn and saw this mass of goat in the small area.  I stepped up and looked over the door.  The small area was packed!  There are 20 does in that barn right now and it seemed every one of them was there.  I was worried that something was wrong so I went in.  I looked over the partition and there was Nissan, happily munching away on hay with just a few of the little ones with her.  She must have kicked everyone else out.  I am glad she is settling in but this was not what I expected.  She didnt get into the mad rush for grain so she still hasnt got herself completely established but she is certainly making her presence known.

This morning I went to feed the girls and Jack in the front field.  Jack was there but no goats in the shelter, no goats nearby.  I called and shook the bucket but no goats!  I got back in my car, and drove slowly along the road looking for them.  It was dark, overcast and foggy.  The road is one narrow lane.  I cant turn the car much so all the light was straight down the road, not into the field. I see something that kind of looks white so I turn the car as much as I can and get out.  There they all are, in the tall weeds eating happily.  I guess once the rain stopped they went out.  They see me and come to the fence, so I drive back to the shelter.  There they all are, waiting for their grain.  Dang goats, they made me late for work!  

Tonight is the Christmas dinner for Northern Kentucky Goat Producers Association.  Fried chicken yum!


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Tonight is the Christmas dinner for Northern Kentucky Goat Producers Association.  Fried chicken yum!


:/

Goat Producers Association and y'all are eating chicken????  What's up with that????


----------



## jodief100

Winter has finally arrived here at Little Green Pastures Farm.  The green pastures are sparkling with frozen dew and the crisp air in the morning bites at my face.  It feels good for now.  The full moon is bright over my fields, showing through the thin cloud layer.  Out in the country it really lights up the farm, we have no need for artificial light.  I did my barn chores last night and this morning by moonlight.  The mud is freezing over so instead of slipping and sliding it crunches satisfactorily under my boots.  

The bred does are starting to fill out.  Some of them are looking pretty big and a few bags are starting to fill.  The first round will be kidding sometime between December 16th and February 8th.  I still have 5 out in the front field I want to move into the barn this weekend.  I will attempt to move the 7 in the barn that are not pregnant out to the front field.  Then all those with kids will be close by.  

Nissan has been snuggling with Jaz the last few mornings.  I am happy; Jaz was always a loner without a goat buddy.  She is so little she gets kicked around a bit.  Nissan is being a good friend to her.  
I have two cords of wood in my shed. The garage floor is going to be poured next week.  My Christmas shopping is almost done.  We are ready for winter.


----------



## Roll farms

Sounds like you have everything under control.

I'm glad Nissan has found a friend.  She was such a heifer here at feeding time....


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Only two cords of wood?  We always need at least 8 cord


----------



## 77Herford

Ok, I have put this off long enough, what is a Cord of Wood?
Just never heard that term before.  I imagine its an amount.


----------



## autumnprairie

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ok, I have put this off long enough, what is a Cord of Wood?
> Just never heard that term before.  I imagine its an amount.


a rik is normally 8 ft x 4 ft by the cut of wood 24 - 30 inches normally = the amount of wood you would get

2 riks are in 1 cord of wood 

does this help,


----------



## Mamaboid

a cord of wood is a pile of wood that is approximately 4'x4'x8', or an easier way to picture it is 1/2 a pick up load.  This information is according to my dh cause I had to ask him when I saw your question.


----------



## jodief100

A cord is the legal measurement of firewood.  It is a stack 4' L x 8' W x 4' H.  If you can fit a cord in a pick up truck you either have it stacked really high or you are not getting a cord.  A lot of people around here advertise a card and fill your truck.  Its a rip off.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> A cord is the legal measurement of firewood.  It is a stack 4' L x 8' W x 4' H.  If you can fit a cord in a pick up truck you either have it stacked really high or you are not getting a cord.  A lot of people around here advertise a card and fill your truck.  Its a rip off.


how much is a cord going for these days, around here they only sell it by a rik.


----------



## 77Herford

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> a cord of wood is a pile of wood that is approximately 4'x4'x8', or an easier way to picture it is 1/2 a pick up load.  This information is according to my dh cause I had to ask him when I saw your question.


That was helpful, thankyou.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> A cord is the legal measurement of firewood.  It is a stack 4' L x 8' W x 4' H.  If you can fit a cord in a pick up truck you either have it stacked really high or you are not getting a cord.  A lot of people around here advertise a card and fill your truck.  Its a rip off.


Hey, thanks for that Jodie.  Around here they sell a cord and "say" that a cord is a pickup truck loaded....and it's basically just tossed on so you know it's way less.  Sounds like that is definitely a rip off.  Gonna pull out my new knowledge the next time we need firewood and probably tick some guy off


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Yup, you have to be careful about actually getting a full cord.  Around here for green wood it runs about $180 per cord and for seasoned wood it runs around $250 per cord.  Up here you can buy half a cord or a full cord, guess we don't call it a rik


----------



## RPC

To bad you don't live by me My dad gave away 6 truck loads of fire wood this year. Since he doesn't don't use it we just give it away. It helps keep our woods cleaned up.


----------



## Royd Wood

Between $80 and $100 for a cord around here but from my observations no 2 cords are ever the same amount of wood - not even close


----------



## elevan

It's around $120-150 a cord here...and obviously it's not a full cord  :/


----------



## Royd Wood

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Winter has finally arrived here at Little Green Pastures Farm.  The green pastures are sparkling with frozen dew and the crisp air in the morning bites at my face.  It feels good for now.  The full moon is bright over my fields, showing through the thin cloud layer.  Out in the country it really lights up the farm, we have no need for artificial light.  I did my barn chores last night and this morning by moonlight.  The mud is freezing over so instead of slipping and sliding it crunches satisfactorily under my boots.


That was some moon tonight - I was filling the cattle water troughs and I swear I could have reached up and touched the moon. Mud freezing over  - same here just tripping over tractor ruts instead of sliding on my arce


----------



## autumnprairie

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter has finally arrived here at Little Green Pastures Farm.  The green pastures are sparkling with frozen dew and the crisp air in the morning bites at my face.  It feels good for now.  The full moon is bright over my fields, showing through the thin cloud layer.  Out in the country it really lights up the farm, we have no need for artificial light.  I did my barn chores last night and this morning by moonlight.  The mud is freezing over so instead of slipping and sliding it crunches satisfactorily under my boots.
> 
> 
> 
> That was some moon tonight - I was filling the cattle water troughs and I swear I could have reached up and touched the moon. Mud freezing over  - same here just tripping over tractor ruts instead of sliding on my arce
Click to expand...

Nope I am still sliding on my Arse here     
it was 50 degrees here today, bring on frozen mud. PLEASE


----------



## jodief100

I bought a cord of wood from one place that when stacked it was about 2/3 of a cord.  That was $140.  

We went to someone else this year and bought a cord for $160 and stacked it was about 1 1/2 cords.  We bought a second one from him and it was about a cord, maybe a little bit more.  Hubby talked to him and he told him point blank the earlier you buy, the more you get but you always get at least a cord.  

We are getting next winters wood from him in June next year.  

The fields defrosted a lttle this weekend but not quite to the muddy phase.  I got the electric buckets set up and the net moved.  The kids will start arriving soon.  The earliest we could see them is this week but none of the girls look that close.  I think we have some in about 2-4 weeks.   

The concrete guys have the rebar and gravel done for the garage. We are just waiting for the weather to enable them to pour.  The metal was delivered last week.  Hubby just might have his workshop done by February.  

Bengals lost 
Cowboys lost 
Colts lost 
UK lost by a last second three pointer


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I bought a cord of wood from one place that when stacked it was about 2/3 of a cord.  That was $140.
> 
> We went to someone else this year and bought a cord for $160 and stacked it was about 1 1/2 cords.  We bought a second one from him and it was about a cord, maybe a little bit more.  Hubby talked to him and he told him point blank the earlier you buy, the more you get but you always get at least a cord.
> 
> We are getting next winters wood from him in June next year.
> 
> The fields defrosted a lttle this weekend but not quite to the muddy phase.  I got the electric buckets set up and the net moved.  The kids will start arriving soon.  The earliest we could see them is this week but none of the girls look that close.  I think we have some in about 2-4 weeks.
> 
> The concrete guys have the rebar and gravel done for the garage. We are just waiting for the weather to enable them to pour.  The metal was delivered last week.  Hubby just might have his workshop done by February.
> 
> Bengals lost
> Cowboys lost
> Colts lost
> UK lost by a last second three pointer


at least you found a wood guy that is honest and knows what a cord is. 

 warmer weather so you can get your floor poured


----------



## 77Herford

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I bought a cord of wood from one place that when stacked it was about 2/3 of a cord.  That was $140.
> 
> We went to someone else this year and bought a cord for $160 and stacked it was about 1 1/2 cords.  We bought a second one from him and it was about a cord, maybe a little bit more.  Hubby talked to him and he told him point blank the earlier you buy, the more you get but you always get at least a cord.
> 
> We are getting next winters wood from him in June next year.
> 
> The fields defrosted a lttle this weekend but not quite to the muddy phase.  I got the electric buckets set up and the net moved.  The kids will start arriving soon.  The earliest we could see them is this week but none of the girls look that close.  I think we have some in about 2-4 weeks.
> 
> The concrete guys have the rebar and gravel done for the garage. We are just waiting for the weather to enable them to pour.  The metal was delivered last week.  Hubby just might have his workshop done by February.
> 
> *Bengals lost
> Cowboys lost
> Colts lost
> UK lost by a last second three pointer*


----------



## jodief100

Hubby had a 3 hour layover in Dallas today......  Here's hoping he picked me up something while he was there.  I gave him big hints about a Cowboy's jersey, #12.  

But the best thing he can do for me is to get that dang machine fixed and come back home to me!!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Machine is fixed!  My Sweetie is on his way home to me!!!!!!  He will call when he gets to the end of the road.  Waking me up by coming in the house unannounced is a good way to get shot.  

Had to help the neighbor find deer he shot.  It ran onto my place, of course in a section of the property you can't get to without 4WD.  We found it, less than 100' from where he shot it but in the trees.  I do to do some tricky maneuvering on a steep hill with my truck to haul it out.  Everyone around me got a deer this season but not me.    One more week of black powder season and then one youth weekend left.  Unless I want to take up the bow again.


----------



## 77Herford

You better get one Red neck or you'll shame your lineage.


----------



## autumnprairie

glad DH is on his way home, did you tell the neighbor ther is a finders fee that comes along with finding the deer? I hope you get a deer this weekend


----------



## jodief100

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> glad DH is on his way home, did you tell the neighbor ther is a finders fee that comes along with finding the deer? I hope you get a deer this weekend


We always ask the neighbors if they don't mind leaving the organs for the dogs.  Jack and Snows have gotten about 7 deer worth of hearts and livers this year.  Their coats are nice and shiney.



			
				77Herford said:
			
		

> You better get one Red neck or you'll shame your lineage.


Gram always said "Don't let them call you a Hillbilly.  We are Oakies!"


----------



## autumnprairie

Oakies in N Kentucky?


----------



## jodief100

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Oakies in N Kentucky?


Gram was an Oakie.  I am originally from Arizona, 3rd generation native.


----------



## jodief100

It warmed up and we have mud once more.  Now it is raining again!!!!!!  Being a 3rd gen AZ native I thought I would never say this but....... I AM SO SICK OF RAIN!  Long term forecast doesnt hold much hope.  

March marks the 15th anniversary of the worst floods to hit Pendleton County in History.  There was 3 feet of water in my house that year and we are in the 1,000 year flood plain.  Houses in Falmouth were completely underwater.  The reason I bring this up is the ground wasnt even as close to as saturated that year as it is now.  I dont think it will be a problem. The issue that year was three storms converging dropping 12 inches of rain in a 10 hour period.  But when you see the river this high in December, it certainly makes you think about the possibility.  

No one close to kidding yet but I am starting to see some udder development.  I think Ginger will go first again this year.  Hope for twins.  She gave me a beautiful single girl last year but I cant keep her if she keeps having singles.


----------



## elevan

I feel your pain as I'm knee deep in the mud again too.  

They are already talking about Spring flooding in my area because of the heavy saturation of the ground.  Not looking forward to it.


----------



## 77Herford

Yes, I was thinking about giving you a warning yesterday as I saw the clouds go southeast towards you.  We are muddy as well.  Some of the things I like about winter is the frozen ground.   I'm going to try and flatten down some of the hard mud holes made by the Cows and Horses so they or me don't sprain an ankle this winter.


----------



## autumnprairie

The rain should be here soon. Arkansas already faced their worse flood this year in May. They evacuated our whole town due to the shutdown of I-40 and the possible levy break that would have flooded our whole town, we already are past flood stage, it would be nice if the rain would go awayso we don't have a possible repeat. Have I mentioned I HATE MUD


----------



## 77Herford

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> The rain should be here soon. Arkansas already faced their worse flood this year in May. They evacuated our whole town due to the shutdown of I-40 and the possible levy break that would have flooded our whole town, we already are past flood stage, it would be nice if the rain would go awayso we don't have a possible repeat. Have I mentioned I HATE MUD


What, whats that, you like rain.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm going to take the goats to the Y for swimming lessons.....


----------



## jodief100

60 degrees, still raining.  My tummy is upset.........


----------



## jodief100

"Now is the winter of our discontent,
Made glorious summer by this son of York;
And all the clouds that lowered upon our house
In the deep bosom of the ocean buried."


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 60 degrees, still raining.


Same here.  Sure doesn't feel like December in Ohio.

I found a completely black wooly bear today.  That's supposed to mean a harsh winter.  I think he was confused.


----------



## jodief100

After three unsucessful tries, my friend M got a deer at my place this morning.  Black powder season is still going on.  I will have vension in the freezer next week.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> After three unsucessful tries, my friend M got a deer at my place this morning.  Black powder season is still going on.  I will have vension in the freezer next week.



They canceled deer season here due to flooding so no deer here


----------



## Ms. Research

jodief100 said:
			
		

> After three unsucessful tries, my friend M got a deer at my place this morning.  Black powder season is still going on.  I will have vension in the freezer next week.


Congratulations on the successful kill.  And venison in the freezer.  

K


----------



## elevan

Are you getting any snow today?


----------



## jodief100

No snow.  Today is nice, 40's and sunny.  We went and picked up another load of hay and I tweaked my back.....  

99 bales of hay on the truck
99 bales of hay
take one down
toss in the barn

Still have a LOT of hay to unload...


My boy had surgery yesterday to fix his broken nose.  He is being a coach potato today.  It's ok, he needs to heal.


----------



## 77Herford

Oh my god, unloading hay is a great work out.  I would MUCH prefer it in the 40's than the 90's.


----------



## jodief100

I wrenched my back unloading the hay.  I was awake for 2 hours not being to find a position to sleep that didn't hurt mu back.  I finally got up and put a heat wrap on it all night.  It is doing a little better today.  My foot feels like I jammed my toe but I can't remember doing anything to it?  

We had our last Greyhound Meet and Greet today.  Since April of 2005, Grace and I have been going to Petsmart once a month.  We set up a table to promote Greyhound adoption, let people meet greyhounds, educate about the breed and racing and collect donations.  Jo Jo started going in August 2006.  The hounds are getting old, Jo is 11 and Grace is almost 10. The two hours standing is getting to be too much for them.   So today was our last one.  We will miss all the wonderful people who come to see us and help the greyhounds. 

Weather is nice but I am too tired to do much.  

Bengals won!!!

Cowboys Won!!!!!

Colts Won!!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Nissan is settling in.  She is getting in the grain feeder and fighting for her share.  I knew it wouldnt take her long, she does love her food.  She has been letting me check her udder to see if there is any progress but will not let me pet her neck or head.  

Last night she came up to me for the first time.  She wont let me touch her but she came up to me to say hi.  I think I should take her collar off.  None of my other goats have one and I am afraid she might get it tangled on something.  I havent yet because I dont want to stress her any more than I have to right now.  

Her udder is warm and loose.  She may be starting to fill or it may just be residual from last years kids.  It is hard to tell on a seasoned doe like Nissan. 

Cleo is starting to show signs she may go soon.  She has some discharge and is walking funny.  She also wont come near me and she usually comes right up to get the grain out of the bucket.  Her udder is not tight yet and last year she had a huge udder a full month before kidding.  So she may or may not be getting ready.  This one knows the Doe Code well.  

Ginger is getting a tight udder.  Nothing else yet but I think sometime in the next 2 weeks. 

I dont know why I try to estimate, I am wrong more than I am right.


----------



## Ms. Research

How's your back feeling?  Hope it's feeling better. 

Love the fact that your Greyhounds loved to go with you, but you are so right.  Time for them to relax.  They have done their jobs to help with no complaints.   

Wishing you luck on all your pending kid births.  I think, after reading all kid threads here, and reading the "Doe Code",  it's really tough to estimate when they will kid.  I guess you just get a "ball park" date and then sweat it out till they kid.  I'm thinking Goat Does LOVE to see you sweat.  It helps with the pain of birth.  I know about THAT pain.

Will keep checking in.  Should we be thinking Pink?  

K


----------



## Roll farms

Well, I'm sure glad she's settling in.  I didn't think she'd end up being picked on / or if she did, not for long.  A bit of a heifer, is Nissan 

If you don't want / need that collar for anything else, would you mind bringing it back next trip?  I'm thinking she had one of the big, good ones and those aren't cheap.  (If you want to keep it, that's fine, I'm just sayin' if you were gonna toss it, bring it home, lol).

I dunno if you'll want 'chicklets' or not, (really the only way I sell them b/c I don't have the space to grow them out) and I've been holding off mentioning it until I candled....but I have fertile silkie eggs in the incubator, I checked yesterday.
I know you want hens, but look at it this way....you can turn extra silkie roos loose to be pretty bug eaters / lawn ornaments.  

And since their daddy is a $50.00 show roo, you might just sell some for breeding stock.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I dunno if you'll want 'chicklets' or not, (really the only way I sell them b/c I don't have the space to grow them out) and I've been holding off mentioning it until I candled....but I have fertile silkie eggs in the incubator, I checked yesterday.
> I know you want hens, but look at it this way....you can turn extra silkie roos loose to be pretty bug eaters / lawn ornaments.
> 
> And since their daddy is a $50.00 show roo, you might just sell some for breeding stock.


Well I doubt I will be heading your way until February.  The only one from this first group you would be interested in isn't bagging up so I think she is open.  I am going to bring her down from the field pen to the pen next to the bucks this weekend and see.  She is a screamer when in heat so I will know quickly.  So those little chicks will probably be too big by then.  I do want some eventualy.  Remind me about the collar when the time comes.  

My back is doing better, thank you for asking.  My shoulders hurt now since they are compensating.  Those heat warps are FABULOUS!!!!!  Lucky for me the boss has a huge stash in his office.  He worked on the design of the machine that makes them so he had a bunch from all the test runs.


----------



## Roll farms

Well I wasn't in any hurry to get rid of them....If you didn't want them I'm going to keep them for my own breeding stock.
My point was, even in Jan / Feb, I won't be able to tell bucks from does on the silkies...but you're welcome to some if you'd like.

Glad to hear your back feels better.


----------



## Ms. Research

So glad to hear your back is feeling better but now your shoulder due to compensating is hurting?  Isn't it always the way when we get older?  Hoping you feel better. 

K


----------



## jodief100

For this first group to kid I want 4-H wethers.  Most of the does are bred to my Boer buck and I don't plan on keeping too many from him.  Ginger had discharge last night but her ligs are still firm.  

Nissan let me pet her last night.  I scratched her neck and back, she liked it.  

Holiday pot-luck at work today, my chevre and home processed sausage is going fast.  The wild caught smoked sockeye and imported scottish cheese is popular too.  The goat fudge is almost gone and it is not even 8:00.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> For this first group to kid I want 4-H wethers.  Most of the does are bred to my Boer buck and I don't plan on keeping too many from him.  Ginger had discharge last night but her ligs are still firm.
> 
> Nissan let me pet her last night.  I scratched her neck and back, she liked it.
> 
> Holiday pot-luck at work today, my chevre and home processed sausage is going fast.  The wild caught smoked sockeye and imported scottish cheese is popular too.  The goat fudge is almost gone and it is not even 8:00.


----------



## jodief100

A package was delivered last night.  It is from Hoeggers...... and I didn't order anything.....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

jodief100 said:
			
		

> A package was delivered last night.  It is from Hoeggers...... and I didn't order anything.....


 .... BUT  :/ ??????


----------



## marlowmanor

So what was in it? Perhaps someone bought you a Christmas gift from there!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> A package was delivered last night.  It is from Hoeggers...... and I didn't order anything.....


----------



## elevan

Jodie!  Quit keeping us in suspense!  WHAT was in the package?


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Ms. Research

Someone got an early Christmas present?  Are you going to make us wait until then to know what you got?  Jeeezz.  OK I'll wait.  

Hoping it's something you really, really want.  

K


----------



## jodief100

I don't know what is in the package.  I pretended I didn't see it and it disappeard after Hubby got home.  So y'all are just going to have to wait until Christmas with me.  

Ginger is in the kidding stall.  I think she has a few more days.  She has discharge, her ligs are soft but still there.  Her udder is nice and full but not tight.  Of course udders are not the best indicators for meat goats.  Some of them never get tight.  Ginger is a polled, Kiko/Spanish doe bred to my Boer buck.  I don't care if she has does or bucks but I really need at least two.  She gave me a lovley single last year but I can't afford to keep her if she does it again.

The crew showed up this morning to pour the concrete floor for our garage .  We have been waiting for the rain to stop all week to get it done.


----------



## Ms. Research

Wishing Ginger gives you two healthy kids!  

Congratulations on pouring the concrete for the garage.  

Oh well, I can wait until Christmas, I think... lol.

K


----------



## elevan

I guess I'll wait too.  

Didn't you say before that you wanted some cheese equipment?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> I guess I'll wait too.
> 
> Didn't you say before that you wanted some cheese equipment?


Cheese equipment ??? Rings a bell in my head ... Mmmm....  did you forget ??? HHHMMMM...


----------



## Ms. Research

Wishing You and Yours a Merry Christmas!

Hoping Ginger is well, everything progressing accordingly. 

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Merry Christmas !! May Ginger have LOVELY, PERFECT, TWIN, DOELINGS !!!


----------



## jodief100

Ginger has some dark discharge this morning.  She is eating like a pig and I still see baby movement so I think we still have a few days.  Wouldn't Christmas babies be something special?  

I would love to get a polled doeling from Ginger to keep but I need 4-H wethers too.  Polled odds are 50%.  Her baby last year was polled, her twins the year before one was and the other not and her single at first freshening wasn't.  She is a big framed, tall doe and moderately hardy.  More hardy than all my boers but not quite as much as most of my pure kikos.  Her being polled is a bonus but hubby hates it.  

The sun is out, the rain has stopped.  Everything is still muddy and goopy but a dry sky is a nice change.  I will be bringing everyone in the front field up to the barn tonight for the winter.  There is still lots of green forage but I haven't got shelters where it is.  They will get let out to graze for a few hours on nice days like today.


----------



## marlowmanor

Jodie

Hoping Ginger has Christmas babies for you. Hoping one is a polled doeling too!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 77Herford

Happy Holiday's and may your hubby win a new tractor, lol.


----------



## daisychick




----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

No babies yet.

The Hoggers box had a soap making kit and the Mozzarella cheese kit.  Now I need to figure out how to make Mozzarella.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

jodief100 said:
			
		

> No babies yet.
> 
> The Hoggers box had a soap making kit and the Mozzarella cheese kit.  Now I need to figure out how to make Mozzarella.


YAH !!! I want that !!! Boy ... in a few days that will be on MY doorstep !!! That is so wonderful ... I'm sure you will LOVE MAKING CHEESE !!


----------



## Ms. Research

Hoping you had a Great Christmas.

How's Ginger doing?  Any babies yet?  Or is she still holding out on you?  

K


----------



## jodief100

Ginger is still holding out.  I think she is going to wait awhile.  She likes room service.  A few others are really starting to show udder growth.  I think we will start to see some babies either this week or next.  Of course, since I said that they will wait until February.  

I also got a Dallas Cowboy's shirt!


----------



## jodief100

Ginger no longer has discharge.  If she is still like that tomorrow I am going to let her back out.  She will be so disappointed.  She likes not having to fight for the grain.  I have about 30 linear feet of grain feeder for 37 does.  That would be plenty but the goats like to stick their heads through to eat from the one on the other side so that cuts the space down considerably.  Every night I go out to feed them and they crowd the feeders and tend to trap me between them.  Then I have to pour the grain over their heads.  We have a little ritual where I try to get in a feed them and remind them if they knock me over and trample me to death they won't get any more grain.  

Hubby and his boy are off on a backpacking trip.  I would have loved to go but it just wasn't in the cards.  My neighbor, bless his heart insists on sending his boy over several times during the night to check on things when Hubby is gone.  I keep telling him anyone breaking in would be better off doing it when hubby is home.  Hubby will at least give them an opportunity to explain themselves before shooting them.  But my dear neighbor insists and since his boy doesn't work a "normal" job it doesn't hurt him any to come over and check.  Neighbor's boy was Manning's back-up at the Giants for a few years and is a BIG boy (official stats are 6'4" and over 250 lbs)) so no one is going to mess with him.  I think he enjoys feeling needed and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings by telling them it isn't necessary.  

So I am safe, but I miss my boys.  

We are on shutdown at work for the week so I hop to get lots of work done this week.  I need to move the nets and really want to get the hoophouse built.  But doing a thorough cleaning of the house is also on the list.


----------



## autumnprairie

what is a hoophouse?


----------



## Ms. Research

> *We have a little ritual where I try to get in a feed them and remind them if they knock me over and trample me to death they won't get any more grain.  *


lol.  37 goats would leave a few bruises.  37 times 4.  Yep.  

Sorry to hear Ginger is still holding on to those babies.  Maybe New Years babies?  


Sweet neighbors.  That's really nice that they worry about you when your DH and his boy is gone.  Not many out there like that any more.  

Jealous that you have this week off to get things done.  Wish I did.  Absolutely dead yesterday and see this pattern for the rest of the week.  Could be home doing things but sitting in an office.  Hoping you get what you need done.

And same question as Autumnprarie:  What's a hoophouse?

K


----------



## jodief100

It is raining again!!!!  
The creek is over the bridge so it must have been raining for awhile before I got up.  It is only about 6" deep so it is no problem driving over, all this wet and muck is just frustrating.  I can't get anything done outside in this so I guess the house cleaning takes priority.  

Yes I have nice neighbors.  Funny thing is they don't even live there.  It is their hunting property.  J- who owns the place has 6 or 7 sons (I can never remember, I think there are 10-12 kids total) and a few grand kids to boot.  So there is a pretty regular stream of people coming in and out, especially during hunting season which for bow is September thru March.  They have to drive down the road that cuts down the middle of our place and then take the easement that goes down our driveway to get to their place so they have a good idea what is going on.  Little J (J's youngest boy) was over there yesterday and I guess he saw hubby's car wasn't there when he left because Big J showed up about an hour later.  I was unloading feed from the car and he helped out.  That boy put 2 50 lb bags of feed on his shoulder then picked up another 2 and carried them up the porch steps into the house like they were nothing.  Took him two trips to empty my car and it would have taken me eight.   It was awful nice of him.     I learned a long time ago never offer them anything other than a drink or they get offended.  

A hoop house is a mobile house for chickens (or a greenhouse depending on who you are talking to).

My design is different but this gives you the idea.  Mine uses cattle panels as opposed to the pipe and wire and I will have roosts and a nest box.  







Ginger has discharge again.  I guess she heard me say I was going to let her out and she decided she wants to stay in the Hilton with her own grain and not have to fight for sleeping space.  

Forecast is raining turning to light snow.  Not enough to freeze the ground.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It is raining again!!!!
> The creek is over the bridge so it must have been raining for awhile before I got up.  It is only about 6" deep so it is no problem driving over, all this wet and muck is just frustrating.  I can't get anything done outside in this so I guess the house cleaning takes priority.
> 
> Yes I have nice neighbors.  Funny thing is they don't even live there.  It is their hunting property.  J- who owns the place has 6 or 7 sons (I can never remember, I think there are 10-12 kids total) and a few grand kids to boot.  So there is a pretty regular stream of people coming in and out, especially during hunting season which for bow is September thru March.  They have to drive down the road that cuts down the middle of our place and then take the easement that goes down our driveway to get to their place so they have a good idea what is going on.  Little J (J's youngest boy) was over there yesterday and I guess he saw hubby's car wasn't there when he left because Big J showed up about an hour later.  I was unloading feed from the car and he helped out.  That boy put 2 50 lb bags of feed on his shoulder then picked up another 2 and carried them up the porch steps into the house like they were nothing.  Took him two trips to empty my car and it would have taken me eight.   It was awful nice of him.     I learned a long time ago never offer them anything other than a drink or they get offended.
> 
> A hoop house is a mobile house for chickens (or a greenhouse depending on who you are talking to).
> 
> My design is different but this gives you the idea.  Mine uses cattle panels as opposed to the pipe and wire and I will have roosts and a nest box.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_hoophousel.jpg
> 
> Ginger has discharge again.  I guess she heard me say I was going to let her out and she decided she wants to stay in the Hilton with her own grain and not have to fight for sleeping space.
> 
> Forecast is raining turning to light snow.  Not enough to freeze the ground.


Thank you for the pic of the hoophouse, 
I agree on the rain it poured here all day yesterday the flood in my yard is past my ankles.   and today it is windy and colder but not freezing.


----------



## daisychick

I want to build a hoop house for my meat chickens this spring.  Curious about your hoop house plans.    What kind of wire are you planning on putting over the cow panel??  Do you think if I put regular chicken wire over a cow panel that it would keep a fox out?  That is about all we have for chicken predators around here.  You will have to show us your finished one when you make it.   

Come on Ginger we want to see babies!!!!!


----------



## jodief100

I am just putting a tarp over the panels.  I want to keep it as lightweight as possible.  I have electronets I put around it so they can forage and we haven't lost a bird to anything but my own dogs.  I have the pen in the fields doing cleanup after the goats with the electronet around it.  I move it every week or so.  Occasionally a bird fly's over the net and the dog will get it.  It has only been roos and one guinea.  The hens tend to stay put.  I doubt chicken wire will stop a fox and it will not stop a raccoon.  

For meat chickens you can leave out the roosts and nest box.  They are ground huggers by nature.  

The next dog I get is going to be trained to guard the chickens.


----------



## daisychick

I really need to get an electronet that would work great.   Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ms. Research

Thanks for the pic of what a Hoop house is.   

How's Ginger doing?  Any more signs of pending babies?  

K


----------



## jodief100

It rained all day yesterday.  I thought I would get some housecleaning done but nooooooo, I spent all day unclogging the tub and fighting with a vacuum that just doesn't work right anymore.  So I ordered a new vacuum and got the tub from stopped to slow.   I need to rent a power snake.  The clog is way down the line.  Everything in the house is draining into the tub, except the toilets, thank goodness.  So I can't do laundry or the dishes.  I can't mop the floors unless I want to dump the bucket outside and my shower had to be real quick.  

Then work calls, I have to go in tomorrow and Friday to do inventory.  We got a bunch of unexpected orders for the beginning of the year which is nice but it means we can't loose next week's production for inventory.  All the salaried people have to come in and count stuff.  They would have to pay the hourly people double if they come in.  It's OK, my boss already said he will make it good with some "off the books"  days off next year.  I would rather have my days off when hubby is here to enjoy them with anyways. 

Big J came by last night and helped me feed everyone.  It was nice to have a big strong man carry the hay bales since my back still isn't feeling great.  That young man needs a girlfriend. He has way too much time on his hands and is too nice of a fellow to waste time with an old lady like me.   He plays arena ball and couches high school football but neither are in season right now. I guess he needs something to do.

No babies yet.  I let Ginger out since it is a nice sunny day.  By the end of today they will have their field expanded considerably so I will have happy goats!  I am moving the six nets from the front field and combining them with the 4 I have at the barn field. My rough calculations says this gives them about 5 acres of late growth grass to munch on.


----------



## jodief100

I have happy goats and happy dogs.  I moved 1,660 feet of nets today.  6 sets I walk down the hill, 200 feet, pack it up carry it back to the truck.  Then drive to the other field, carry them one by one 600 feet up the hill, put them in place...repeat.  I am tired and sore but my goats have their 1 acre opened up to 5 acres.  Jack and Snows immediately followed the entire perimeter, checking things out.  Jack marked his territory the entire way.  How they carry that much pee is beyond me?!?!?!

There is a lot of late cool season growth in that field, that should keep them happy for a few more weeks.  Feeding only 1-2 bales a day as opposed to 4 makes me happy.  

Ginger still has soft ligs but not gone yet.  No one else seems to be that close but there are several with discharge and growing bags.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear about happy goats and happy dogs.  I have to laugh about the pee.  Yea, Jake seems to store lots of it when we go for a walk and distributes everywhere.  They have to make sure that all know where their boundaries are.   Good job Jack.  

So how's Ginger doing?  Still hold on to those babies?  

K


----------



## jodief100

No babies yet    Ginger is lying down a lot and hanging out by herself.  I think two didn't take in July/August so I am going to put them back with the bucks when hubby gets home tonight.  I was going to have the vet out to ultrasound everyone but hubby and I decided it wasn't necessary.  There is still plenty of time to get any rebred that didn't take.  And if they don't take in January they go bye bye.  Sounds harsh but that is reality with farming.  

It is a beautiful day, mid 50's and no rain- for now.  It did sprinkle a little this morning and it is still really muddy out there.  All of the goats are out in the upper field I just fenced in.  They seem content.  I put one bale of hay in for them last night and half of it is still there this morning.  That is a good sign they are eating well on the new browse.  Jack loves havign the big field.  The one he was in before was about 2 acres.  This is the biggest space he has ever had to run in, except when he gets loose.  Darn dog can climb fences.    Fortunately he likes to stay with his goats.  Unfortunately it makes it difficult to let them loose to browse.  He is still a big puppy, turned 1 in November (and about 150 lbs).  Hopefully he will outgrow it.  He has the best natural guarding instinct of any dog I have ever had.  He could be left with babies at 6 months old.  Good thing too because since he decides which goats he stays with I couldn't have kept him out of the gen pop pen if I tried, which I did.   

I am sick- fever, chills, stuffy head and sore.  All I want to do is lie on the couch and sleep but there are farm chores to do and a house to clean.  

Have to go blow my nose.....


----------



## elevan

Sorry you're feeling bad.


----------



## jodief100

Hubby called, they are on their way home!!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Not much got done this week.  The clogged drain has really put a damper on things.  I couldn't do dishes, laundry or take a shower longer than 5 minutes.  The kitchen sink,dishwasher, laundry and downstairs bathroom sink were all draining to the downstairs bathroom tub. The downstairs tub was draining very slowly, as in it took all day to drain out the 6 inches of water from my five minute shower.  The toilets and upstairs sink and tub were fine.  The upstairs is just a tub, no shower and it is pretty low and shallow.  I could bathe up there but it kinda sucks.  

So I plunge it, nothing.  I use baking soda and vinegar, nothing.  I use the small hand snake, nothing.  I use Drano, nothing.  I work on it all day and then give up and wait for hubby to come home.  So for four days I have no use of my sinks or tub.  Every dish in my house is dirty, I washed dishes in the tub upstairs to feed my boys yesterday.  

Hubby rents a big power snake and snakes the mainline, nothing.  He tears my ceilings down to trace the lines and vents, nothing.  He goes back to the hardware store and has a long talk with the guy there.  The guy suggests our 2" lines don't tie into the 4" line immediately like they are supposed to.  So hubby rents a small power snake.  He snakes the tub, nothing.  He jackhammers the floor out in the bathroom closet and snakes into every line he can reach.  Nothing.  This morning as a last ditch effort, he snakes the bathroom sink.  Nothing.  He snakes the kitchen sink and................. THE TUB DRAINS 

Turns out, the 2" lines all drain into a 2" line that runs parallel to the main 4" line the length of the house.  Then that 2" line dumps into the 4" line at the very end. Stupid way to plumb a house and violates about 10 codes.  Maybe some day we will get it fixed but for now I can use my plumbing.  

I just took a long hot shower and SHAVED!!!!!!  

My house is torn apart but it will get put back together.  

This is the tub.  It is an improvement.  Last night the interior of the black ring was solid black goo all over my tub.  I scrubbed the tub thoroughly, twice before taking a shower. 






Here is my bathroom closet behind the tub.  Hubby will work on that later today.





It is very windy and my buckets and lawn furniture are flying everywhere.  The weather is supposed to get cold tomorrow.  The dogs have dramatically increased their food consumption the last two weeks.  I hope that means winter is finally here!


----------



## autumnprairie

soak you tub in distilled vinegar or you can also use hot water and baking soda.
I am glad to hear that you have plumbing again.


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  You sure had a mess!  One good thing is that you now know which way your plumbing drains for future clogs if you have any, which I certainly hope you don't.    Sorry you have to do all that cleaning on top of the regular cleaning that got held up because of the clog.   I feel for you.


----------



## elevan

Get a box of inexpensive powdered dishwasher soap.  Pour a cup into the tub and fill it with water.  Let it soak overnight and then drain and lightly scrub in the morning.  That has worked wonders for me in the past.

I used to live in a house that's plumbing and electrical were a complete mess.  Feel your pain.  But now that you have it figured out you'll know right where to snake if it happens again before you get the lines reworked.


----------



## jodief100

Tub is clean, new clean out is purchased waiting to be installed.  There is still a big hole in the floor.  

No babies yet.  

1/2"  of snow and it took me three hours to get home last night.     Not kidding, there was a line of four cars sitting at the top of a hill not moving.  Too scared to try going down the slick hill.  After spending over an hour creeping up to where I could see what the problem was and then 30 minutes sitting behind them waitng for them to move,  I went around them into the oncomming lane and made it down that hill and up the next with NO PROBLEM.  I hate stupid people.  What where they planning on doing?  Sitting there until someone came by to carry them home?!?!?!!? 

Goat Producers meeting and annual elections tonight.  Somebody nominated me for president and I don't wanna do it.


----------



## Ms. Research

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Tub is clean, new clean out is purchased waiting to be installed.  There is still a big hole in the floor.
> 
> No babies yet.
> 
> 1/2"  of snow and it took me three hours to get home last night.     Not kidding, there was a line of four cars sitting at the top of a hill not moving.  Too scared to try going down the slick hill.  After spending over an hour creeping up to where I could see what the problem was and then 30 minutes sitting behind them waitng for them to move,  I went around them into the oncomming lane and made it down that hill and up the next with NO PROBLEM.  I hate stupid people.  What where they planning on doing?  Sitting there until someone came by to carry them home?!?!?!!?
> 
> Goat Producers meeting and annual elections tonight.  Somebody nominated me for president and I don't wanna do it.


Boy stupid people only come out in the snow in your area?  Hell, that ain't nothing.  New Jersey it's every day.  So sorry to hear about your plight getting home.  

Love snow but don't like stupid people in snow.  

No babies yet?  Gee, really using that doe code on you.  Hoping littles one show up soon.  

Glad to hear about the tub.  Sorry about the big hole in the floor.  

Nice to be considered president, but understand why you don't want it.  Lots of extra work.  But you would be good at that position though? 

K


----------



## autumnprairie

Let us know how the voting goes.


----------



## Ms. Research

So do we call you President?  

How's Ginger doing?

K


----------



## elevan

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So do we call you President?
> 
> How's Ginger doing?
> 
> K


----------



## jodief100

No kids yet.  Ginger's discharge has stopped and her ligs are soft, but there.  

I have 6 does due sometime before February 9th. Another 8 between 2/15 and 4/1.  6 sometime March/April ish (don't feel like looking it up) and 2 that I don't think took so I am putting them back with the buck this weekend.  Then there is Nissan who could go in February, or March, or April......  

I hate pen breeding.  I used marking hanress last year and I loved having a date but the boys had the hair rubbed of thier chests from wearing them for weeks.  Any other suggestions?  

Voting went as to be expected.  I won and didn't want to.  Oh well, it isn't that much work and I was doing most of it already anyways. 

Cold is here, ground is frozen.....       No mud, for now.  It is supposed to warm up again.

Last night it was 16 degrees when I got home, 13 when I went to bed.  

The does barely touched the two bales of hay I gave them.  Looks like the new pasture is still yummy!     Free food is good.  

Somebody better kid soon of I won't have any wethers for the wether sale I am putting together.


----------



## elevan

Congratulations Ms. President  

Sending kidding vibes your way so you have some wethers for that sale


----------



## Roll farms

It might not hurt to throw Nissan in w/ the buck, too....then you'd *know* she's bred.  She's a sneaky one, I have never in 4 yrs seen her bred.

Congrats, Madame Prez.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It might not hurt to throw Nissan in w/ the buck, too....then you'd *know* she's bred.  She's a sneaky one, I have never in 4 yrs seen her bred.
> 
> Congrats, Madame Prez.


Nissan seems to be growing an udder.  She definately has some padding under her teats.  I am checking every few days to see if it is growing.  She thinks you sent her to live with a pervert.  

If I "knew"her history from a previous kidding I would be more confidant about her status but since I don't I am sticking with the probabilities.  .  One thing I have learned with goats is never assume that are all the same or that you have seen it all.  Did she dry up completly after her last kids or did she have some residual left?  

I may toss her up there anyways.  I hate to miss a season based on my inexperience with her.


----------



## Roll farms

I remember feeling her a while back and thinking "nothing going on" but, then again, I 'know' her...so I dunno if what feels like something to you would feel like nothing to me, now....if that makes sense...?

She's a sneaky one, she is...and fyi, when she's close to kidding, she will act like she's gonna go ANY MINUTE...for 2-3 wks.   She loves to milk a kidding stall.


----------



## Ms. Research

Congratulations Ms. President.

Hoping for wethers as well.  Hoping someone goes soon!  

K


----------



## jodief100

It is getting warm again, high of 55, low tonight of 41.  That is the forecast for the city, it will get about 5-10 degrees colder at my place.  

Hubby took the day off to get work done on the garage.  He has started with the metal.  

Last night I went to the barn to feed everyone.  I am checking everyone over, looking at udders and pooches.  Mama is coming along, Cleo shouldnt be too much longer, Patches finally has a visible udder and Ginger. Wheres Ginger?  I am looking for Ginger in the crowd and cant find her.  She is polled so it is easy to pick her out.   No Ginger.

I send hubby out to the field with a flashlight to look for her.  

He comes back a few minutes later..










And..











Ginger is v   e   r   y slowly following behind him.  She is walking stiff legged with a serious waddle.  I check her out.  She has discharge.  I cant feel her ligaments but she keeps lying down on me when I check them and I always have difficulty feeling ligaments on a goat that isnt standing.  Her udder is pretty full. 

So I get a grain tub and put her in the kidding pen.   She RAN after that tub into the pen.  

I think she is playing games with me.  

No babies this morning.


----------



## Ms. Research

Glad to hear movement on the garage.  Weird weather, might as well take advantage of it.  Hoping all is on target for this project.

lol, made me chuckle.  Ginger walking so slowly with the "oh whoa is me, I'm tired" and as soon as food appears, she's her ole self again.  

Yep, she's playing with you Jodie.  Milking it for all its worth.  

Hope she stops playing around and gets cracking on giving you healthy kids.

K


----------



## Ms. Research

So did Ginger give up those kids yet?  Or is she still milking it for all it's worth?  

Hope to hear healthy babies and Ginger's fine after the quick and easy delivery.  

K


----------



## jodief100

I have rotten goats.

All six of the "due to kid any day now"  were walking slow and stiff legged around the field this weekend.  

Still no kids.

It must be the nice weather.  

Hubby even went out to check on Cleo when she didn't come to the barn for evening feeding.  She was laying out in the field, chewing her cud.  She looked at him like "what?!?!!?"  Then got up and s l o w l y walked back to the barn.

It is a big goat conspiracy.

Rotten Goats!!!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have rotten goats.
> 
> All six of the "due to kid any day now"  were walking slow and stiff legged around the field this weekend.
> 
> Still no kids.
> 
> It must be the nice weather.
> 
> Hubby even went out to check on Cleo when she didn't come to the barn for evening feeding.  She was laying out in the field, chewing her cud.  She looked at him like "what?!?!!?"  Then got up and s l o w l y walked back to the barn.
> 
> It is a big goat conspiracy.
> 
> Rotten Goats!!!!!!!


  


I can laugh now but my time for craziness is coming soon enough


----------



## jodief100

No babies, but we did have a bat in the bedroom.  

I learned something new, hubby is terrified of bats.  I was in bed and hubby was turing out the light when I heard him say "Holy trolls and goblins Batman".  Well, it was more like a yell and a naughty four letter word but you get the picture.  There was a large brown bat hanging from the door frame to the bathroom.  He tried to net it with the chicken net and freaked out when it went through the net holes and started flying around.  I had to grab it with a pillowcase and throw it outside.  

I love bats, it was pretty cool but I really don't want them in the house.  Someone (me) is going to have to climb up in the attic this weekend and make sure there aren't more.  I could see its white fangs trying to bite me as I carried it.  

I feel bad, it should be hibernating somewhere and tossing it out in the cold probably killed it but I didn't know what else to do.  I couldn't let it stay in the house.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> No babies, but we did have a bat in the bedroom.
> 
> I learned something new, hubby is terrified of bats.  I was in bed and hubby was turing out the light when I heard him say "Holy trolls and goblins Batman".  Well, it was more like a yell and a naughty four letter word but you get the picture.  There was a large brown bat hanging from the door frame to the bathroom.  He tried to net it with the chicken net and freaked out when it went through the net holes and started flying around.  I had to grab it with a pillowcase and throw it outside.
> 
> I love bats, it was pretty cool but I really don't want them in the house.  Someone (me) is going to have to climb up in the attic this weekend and make sure there aren't more.  I could see its white fangs trying to bite me as I carried it.
> 
> I feel bad, it should be hibernating somewhere and tossing it out in the cold probably killed it but I didn't know what else to do.  I couldn't let it stay in the house.


Funny and Freaky at the same time. I am glad you didn't get bit.


----------



## Ms. Research

You can't have bats in your house.  Though I think they are cool too, they can be destructive.  Hoping it's a loner and no family members in the attic.  

You did what you had to do.  And I think your DH is glad you sent it outside too by the way you said he reacted. lol.

K


----------



## Stacykins

Yea, those teeth are like lil razor blades! I know 'cause I had one chomp on me a few years ago (trying to get it out of the house, it landed on me, I instinctively tried to brush it off, and got chewed on, then it flew out an open window). Yay (NOT) for rabies prophylaxis


----------



## jodief100

These goats are driving me nuts holding out.   Tomorrow marks the third week they "could have"  been due.  I have a six week window, plus the 5 days on both ends above and below 150 days.  This is good in that they may have caught on the second heat cycle and those tend to be more prolific.  It is bad in that I am going BATTY.  In more than one way.  

Mama seems to be limping slightly on her hind legs.  This could be she is uncomfortable or it could be the beginning of ketosis.  So I will seperate her out at feeding and make sure she gets 1 lb of corn and alfalfa pellets.  That should nip it in the bud.  

This screwy weather isn't helping any.  20's and 30's at night, up to 50's during the day.  It was 19 last night but it will be up over 50 again today with rain tomorrow!  The ground needs a good hard freeze or nothing is going to grow well come spring.  The only thig freezing right now is the water buckets.


----------



## Roll farms

Might not hurt to get some propylene glycol to keep on hand, *just* in case she does get ketosis.

I had a goat w/ ketosis years ago.  Bought a gallon of P.G. (only way I could get it fast) and haven't needed it since.

So if nothing else, having it on hand should ensure you won't use it.  

In a roundabout way, a bat killed my mom.

We got bats in the house periodically during my childhood, and I remember the 'catching of the bats' w/ fondness b/c one of my siblings was usually screaming while another was 'brave' and 'saved us'...  To a kid, that stuff is exciting.
Several years ago Mom called to tell me that there was a bat in her house.  It was February.  I told her I'd be there soon, but she couldn't wait, she just *had* to go outside and try to see which window it had hidden in (she couldn't see through her heavy curtains).  

She slipped / fell on ice, ended up laying outside for 15-20 minutes until a neighbor found her.  Severe pneumonia / several broken bones / hospital stays / hip replacements / medications / etc. ensued and "Bat" became a dirty word around her after that.  
Later she died from pancreatitis, complicated by her long-term self-medicating w/ steroids for her breathing problems.


----------



## daisychick

I love bats too, I think they are cute in an ugly sort of way.     I used to love them so much that I wanted to build a bat house on our property for them.   This was until one of my friends from high school found out her mom might die from rabies.   Her mom had a bat in her house and tried to get it out with blanket and somehow either got bit or scratched, the doctors couldn't tell.  This past summer she came down with all of the symptoms of rabies and is still sick.  She is getting better but really scary.  Colorado bats have a lot of rabies, so I won't be having a bat house, I will just admire the bats from a distance.     Moral of the story is be careful when removing bats, you just never know which one might have rabies.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Might not hurt to get some propylene glycol to keep on hand, *just* in case she does get ketosis.
> 
> I had a goat w/ ketosis years ago.  Bought a gallon of P.G. (only way I could get it fast) and haven't needed it since.
> 
> So if nothing else, having it on hand should ensure you won't use it.


Thanks for the heads up.  Where can I get it?  

daisychick:  I am not too concerned about rabies and bats.  If I get bit, I go to the doctor, problem solved.  The rabies shots now are not bad, they used to be horrible.  More people are exposed to rabies through squirels and chipmunks than bats.  Bats are very benificial, they are polinators and eat mosquitoes.  You are far more likly to get a mosquito born illness than rabies.  I have bat boxes for just that reason and it really keeps the bug population in check.  I should have used leather gloves but no harm, no foul.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not hurt to get some propylene glycol to keep on hand, *just* in case she does get ketosis.
> 
> I had a goat w/ ketosis years ago.  Bought a gallon of P.G. (only way I could get it fast) and haven't needed it since.
> 
> So if nothing else, having it on hand should ensure you won't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.  Where can I get it?
> 
> daisychick:  I am not too concerned about rabies and bats.  If I get bit, I go to the doctor, problem solved.  The rabies shots now are not bad, they used to be horrible.  More people are exposed to rabies through squirels and chipmunks than bats.  Bats are very benificial, they are polinators and eat mosquitoes.  You are far more likly to get a mosquito born illness than rabies.  I have bat boxes for just that reason and it really keeps the bug population in check.  I should have used leather gloves but no harm, no foul.
Click to expand...

Anything that kills mosquitoes is welcome in my yard anytime.
mosquitoes for me= looking like I have chicken pox


----------



## daisychick

I love the bats we do have, which is usually a lot in the summer, and I know how many bugs they eat which is why I like them so much.     It was just scary to hear how easy rabies could sneak up on you, she didn't know she had anything and it was too late for the shots.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> No babies, but we did have a bat in the bedroom.
> 
> I learned something new, hubby is terrified of bats.  I was in bed and hubby was turing out the light when I heard him say "Holy trolls and goblins Batman".  Well, it was more like a yell and a naughty four letter word but you get the picture.  There was a large brown bat hanging from the door frame to the bathroom.  He tried to net it with the chicken net and freaked out when it went through the net holes and started flying around.  I had to grab it with a pillowcase and throw it outside.
> 
> I love bats, it was pretty cool but I really don't want them in the house.  Someone (me) is going to have to climb up in the attic this weekend and make sure there aren't more.  I could see its white fangs trying to bite me as I carried it.
> 
> I feel bad, it should be hibernating somewhere and tossing it out in the cold probably killed it but I didn't know what else to do.  I couldn't let it stay in the house.




My DH is the same way!!


----------



## Roll farms

I got the gallon jug at TSC, when it was on clearance.  I need to research / see if it has an expiration date b/c I've had the jug for years now.
I bought a small bottle from the vet when she was actually ketotic.  If I'm not crazy, you can order it through Jeffers or one of the other supply places.
It doesn't take much to treat them, a few ounces every several hours.


----------



## jodief100

Thank you Kim, I will get some on order.  What is the dosage?  

Ginger, Yogurt, Mama and Doeling are in the kidding pens.  Not because they look any closer to kidding than they have for two weeks but because today it is supposed to rain, 30s and rain.  I prefer when they kid on pasture so with the warm weather I have been leaving them out.  Rain is bad.  I left Cleo out, even though she is as close as the others.  She is a bigger, pushier doe and I trust she will find a dry space in the barn.  I only have two pens.  Doeling is Mamas daughter and it is her first time so I think leaving her and Mama together will be good for Doeling.  Yogurt is from the same herd as Ginger and Ginger is her aunt.  They are snuggle buddies under normal conditions so they will be fine together.  Yogurt wouldnt nurse her baby last year; I hope she does better this year. She took care of it, just wouldnt feed it.   Patches should be due at the same time as these girls but she doesnt have the udder development.  We will see.  

Just when things stated to get less mucky, it is going to rain.  It was still muddy but soft muddy.  Not boots stuck and slippery muddy like it has been but after today it will be again.  

They are calling for snow on Friday.


----------



## jodief100

Raining all morning turning to snow right at rush hour.  It is going to be another long drive home.  

Dropping to 18 overnight, sound like kidding weather to me.  

Rotten goats.

Lets hope this is the real start of winter......

Busy day at work, fixing someone else's screw up .  Big one too, would have cost the company $$$$$$$$$.  Spent all morning on the phone with the State of Ohio.   Someone needs to be


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Sorry to hear that you are having such a bad and busy day. Hope that it gets better.


----------



## autumnprairie

sounds like  you need to rest after work, sounds like you will be busy with kids being born instead.


----------



## jodief100

It's snowing.  I am leaving.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

drive safe!


----------



## Ms. Research

It's snowing.  You had a bad day.  Perfect kidding time.  

Hope you made it home safely.  And hoping your Rotten goats start dropping babies.  Take your mind off work.  

Hoping all is well.

K


----------



## jodief100

The drive home went fine.  People in this city tend to freak out when they hear snow.  The grocery stores were jam packed.  I have no idea why people let themselves get so low on supplies that being stuck for a day is going to be a problem?  4 years ago this city had a major power outage that lasted anywhere from 2-8 days depending on where you were.  It was August; temps in the 70s with no rain and people were panicking!  What are we going to eat?!?!!?  

No babies yet.  (kicks ground, stomps feet and pouts)  I want babies!!!!!!!!!!!

We got about and inch of snow.  It looks nice right now.  The wind was brutal. 

Last night Hubby came back in from the woodshed and reported large paw prints right behind the house.  We went out and investigated, big prints in the snow, about 2  - 3 in diameter.  Definitely canine, didnt look long enough to be coyote but with the blowing snow it was hard to tell.  It had to have been in the previous hour since they were in fresh snow.  I had heard Snowy barking at some point but it didnt sound any different than usual.  The prints came from somewhere beyond the woodshed, couldnt tell because they had blown away, across the yard not 20 from my back door and followed the fence line down to the creek.  I went and checked on all the animals.  Everyone fine, no one missing.  I went out in the field with a flashlight and looked around, nothing amiss.  I debating taking one of the dogs out of the main pen and putting them up in the buck field, Diez is up there by himself right now.  The other pen with Bullet and three girls is surrounded by the main pen so nothing can get in there.  

But I didnt.  I was far more concerned about the girls and yearlings in the main pen.  Jack wont stay in the buck pen, he climbs the fence to be with the girls every time and Snowy isnt big enough to handle a serious threat by herself.  

This morning I went out to feed and more tracks, lots more tracks, all around the house.  I was following the tracks with my flashlight and the light beam showed two HUGE paws.  I looked up and there was an enormous dog standing there looking at me.









It took me a few seconds to process that it was Jack.  Snowy was about 20 feet behind him.  So I went up to the barn and they ran right in, happy to get breakfast.  I checked my fence.  I didnt see any obvious issues but I wasnt going to follow the whole fence line at 5:00 in 16 degrees with wind chills below 0.  It was cold out in the open field!  My tester showed the line was running real low so I think something is laying on it somewhere shorting it out.  So I shut everyone in the barnyard for the day.  They have plenty of hay and they arent going to graze with all the snow anyways.  

I am still uncertain but I think last nights tracks were Jacks.  I just cant comprehend something coming that close to the house and barnyard where Jack and Snowy are.  Jack is 14 months old and almost 150 lbs.  He is going to be a very big dog when he is all grown up.  

Still no babies. 

Rotten Goats.


----------



## Ms. Research

So have your rotten goats given you any "future rotten goats"?   How's Ginger doing?  

K


----------



## jodief100

The nice dusting of snow is slowly melting.  Everyone is out in the field enjoying the sunshine.  No babies yet.  Ginger had a lot of discharge last night and I was certain she was close.  When I let everyone out of the stalls this mornign I really debated with her.  Her ligs are very soft but still there so I let her out.  I think the exercise and sunshine is very valuable to a soon to be mommy.  Cleo has soft ligs and a lot of discharge too.  I don't worry about her.  She just spits her babies out with no warning, cleans them up and goes back to eating.  I never have trouble with Cleo.  

I have my stepson and nephew here today so I am going to put those boys to work.

I bought a bunch of apples from a local orchard so as soon as I get them canned we are heading out to work on the hoophouse.


----------



## jodief100

Ginger had twin Bucklings.  They were dry and nursing by the time I got home.  Ginger is a polled kiko/spanish doe.  The sire is a Boer.  The one is red and the white one has a very light cream head.

7 1/2 lb boy







8 1/2 lb boy


----------



## marlowmanor

YAY! I finally got a kid fix! The boys are handsome!  Congratulations!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh my, what pretty babies.  Caramel and cream.


----------



## elevan

Gorgeous!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Nice!!


----------



## autumnprairie

they are adorable, Thank you Jodie and Ginger for the kid fix today.


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats....you wanted danglies, yes?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Congrats, very healthy looking.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats....you wanted danglies, yes?


Yes, danglies are good.  I need some wethers fort he 4-H sale.  Wethers from Ginger are great because there is a 50-50 chance they are polled.  Since Ohio requires 4-H goats to have no horns, polled increases my customer base.  

I think Cleo is up next.  She had a lot of discharge and has dropped considerably.  I couldn't get her into the kidding pen so hopefully she is smart enough to stay out of the rain today.  It is supposed to rain all day with highs in the 50's, then drop down with rain turning to snow tonight.  

Shy Girl is holding her front leg up and limping.  I couldn't find anything wrong but I immunized her the day before so it could be an injection site reaction.  I wil just keep an eye on her for now.  I may have to pen her up for a few days just to make sure she gets enough to eat.  

I had a hard time getting pictures of Ginger's babies.  She kept getting bewteen me and her babies.  Good Momma, Ginger is.


----------



## Mamaboid

What handsome boys.  Ginger, Carmel and Cream??? Sounds like cookie doe.  No pun intended.


----------



## jodief100

Once again I have let everyone out of the kidding pens, except for Ginger.  I will spend some time with her and the babies tonight and if the little ones are strong enough they will get to join the general population.  Hubby got the warming barrel hooked up last night so they will have a hidey hole to duck into.  

The weather has been fluctuating here so much I have been bringing does in and out of the pens a lot.  If it is going to rain, I lock them in; if it is going to be sunny I let them out, etc. It is a hassle but we will have more healthy babies soon.  I have one first timer, Doeling due and Yogurt, who wouldnt nurse her baby last year.  I am keeping a very close eye on those two.  Cleo, Mama and Patches are old hands.  The next round is due to start kidding in mid February.  I hope they dont hold out on me as much as this first group has.  I need February babies for the buck test.  

I sat watching Gingers babies sleeping last night for about 20 minutes.  It seems no matter how many babies we have born on the farm, I never tire of watching them.  The first ones of the season are always so special to me.  Every year I think WOW! They are so tiny.  Yet they always weigh the same as the ones from previous years.  It seems silly that even after so many baby goats born here, I am still enthralled by these little miracles.  

Then I went in the house and messed up dinner.  Worked on the website some and that is all screwed up now too.  Darn babies have me all distracted!  

Thank y'all for the nice comments on my babies.  I think they are adorable!  I don't know where the frosted ears on Ginger's babies come from but this isn't the first one.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Loving the babies! Thank you for posting the pictures. Sounds like your goats are very lucky to have you as their Momma farmer. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## daisychick

I am going to be the same way when I get to finally have goat babies around here.


----------



## marlowmanor

I actually like the frosted ears on the red boy. It gives a contrast to all the red!


----------



## jodief100

Ok, you need the background on this so here it is.  

I picked up Nissan from Rolls back in December.  Rolls said she had been with Bullit and she never saw the deed.  2 months later Nissan started acting like she was in heat so she put her in with Saturday.  Still didn't see the deed.  She recommended I put Nissan up with my buck.  

I kept an eye on her, saw no signs she was pregnant, no bag, no puffy hoo hoo, nothing.  the last day Nissan woudl kid if she was bred to Bullit would be January 15th.  SO last week I put her in the buck pen.  I still kept an eye on her.  Saw no signs, NONE!

This evening hubby and I were in barn introducing Ginger's boys to the rest of the goats.  We are taking lots of pictures and enjoying watching 2 day old babies gamble about.  We hear a baby cry.  He looks at me and asks " Did you check all the ones who are due?"  I had.  We listen, another cry.  I follow it around to the side of the barn and up towards the buck pen.

I start running......  "Ach du Leiber!  It's Nissan!"  

So I go and get babies, carry them to the barn, catch Nissan and shove her in the kidding pen.  She had a boy and a girl.  The boy is solid white.  the girl looks solid white but has a very faint red stripe down her back.  She has a tiny nub teat in addition to the two but I am keeping her anyways.


----------



## Mamaboid

What a neat surprise.  So, I guess this means Bullit did the deed after all.  Beautiful babies.


----------



## Roll farms

The rest of the background is I waited 4 yrs for the heifer to have a DOELING I could keep....and she never did....figures she'd spit out a girl once I sold her....

Congrats, I hope they do real well for you.  Which pic is the girl?


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats Jodie they are adorable


----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Nissan's boy isn't doing well.  I have him in the house warming up and am giving him some warm Nutra Drench every half an hour or so.  He has improved in the last hour, he can now stand though shaky.  I think he just had a very stressful entrance into this world and didn't get as much to eat as he should have.  Between being born in the buck pen, carried to the barn and having to drag Nissan down there it was a lot for a little guy to take.  Nissan didn't come running after them when I carried them away screaming, we had to drag her and then she took awhile to get settled into the pen.  

Baby girl is doing great.  She is up and active.  Snuggling with her mama when I checked on them last. She is not quite white.  She has a very subtle red tinge to her coat.  It looks white until you see her right next to white and then you notice hers is different. 

I called off work for the day........  I can't do that too much but I am not about to leave a baby that I might be able to save.  

I milked about 8 ounces out of Nissan so I know her milk is in.  It was just strange her having no udder the night before and then full milk the next day.  

I am not sure which baby is which in the pictures.  Hubby took them.  I didn't even weigh them last night, I just was trying to get them settled with as little added stress as possible.


----------



## Roll farms

Well, she's always had her kids taken away so that's not really her fault, she probably assumed you were doing like I always do.  I can't recall if she's ever been too torn up over it, but I am impressed she's being a good mom at all since this is really her 1st time, she's never even been allowed to clean a kid before.

I'd be tempted to give him 1/2 cc of BoSe if you've got it.  She didn't get any while she was here b/c I didn't think she 'took' w/ Bullitt.

The reason I asked about the kids was the 2nd pic kid has Bullitt's little fat squished up nose.


----------



## jodief100

I did get some Bo-Se into him.  I am looking for my B vit bottle, I know I have one around here somewhere......  

I think the second pic is the boy.  He has a curlier coat than the girl.  I figured that Nissan just thought it was business as usual.  She was really good with them once she settled in and realized they were there.  She cleaned them up very well before we moved them.  They were both dry when I found them.  She is being a good mom, all things considered. 

Little boy is doing better.  Still cold but doesn't need to be propped up anymore.  I am giving him about an ounce of warm Molasses/corn syrup/corn oil about every hour.  He is in the bathroom in a laundry basket.  I have a low temp heating pad on the bottom with a towel on top of it and towels around him.  The space heater is going full blast and I broke down and turned the central heat on.  I normally set the oil furnace at 45 to keep everything from getting too cold when we are gone and rely on wood fireplace insert to heat it up to warm but the fireplace heat doesn't get to the bathroom very easily.  

Any other suggestions?  I can't get an exact temperature.  It is too low for my thermometer to register which means it is below 97.

Nissan is still snuggling with the little girl and she seems fine.  She was up and walking around earlier.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Oh, if he's that low, what about a warm bath.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Lower than 97, is that the buckling's temp or the temp of his space?   If his actual temp is that low, don't feed him any more. I would put him in a trash bag (leaving his head out of course) and put his whole body in a bucket of very warm (almost hot) water. His temp needs to be up before he eats anything at all.  You can also do an intraperitoneal shot of dextrose (instructions here ).  

If the 97* was in reference to the room he's in, then disregard.


----------



## jodief100

I really didn't want to dunk him in water but it looks like I am going to have too.  I am really worried about warming him too fast and causing shock but I just got a real temp on him and he is lower than I thought.  

I will keep y'all updated.

Lesson learned.  Does may show NO SIGN AT ALL before kidding.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

What I've used w/ bunnies before is heat packs made in the microwave.  Slightly moist towel in a plastic bag, heat then wrap in a thin hand towel or piece of fabric to help prevent scalding You'll be able to tell if it is too hot or ok. 

I made the girl one to snuggle w/ when I brought her in last night to warm her up a bit because she was still wet/damp when the air temp dropped in the evening.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

10cc of warmed corn syrup with a few drops of hot in it, can work wonders with a cold kid. I just use a 3cc syringe and slowly drip it in the back of their mouth. Put a heat lamp over him, so it is nice and warm(in the house), but not burning hot. and repeat corn syrup every 30 minutes or so, until he is up and acting hungry. then intoduce 1 ounce of milk to him, let him rest for an hour and offer him as much as he will eat and then let him be for 4 or 5 hours to digest. HOpefully by this time you have gotten atleast 4 ounces of milk in him. 

I just kind of go with it, depending on how the kid is doing. 

but first thing is warm him and sugar to the brain.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I really didn't want to dunk him in water but it looks like I am going to have too.  I am really worried about warming him too fast and causing shock but I just got a real temp on him and he is lower than I thought.


If you put him in the plastic bag before putting him in the water he'll stay dry and you won't have to dry him off after taking him out of the water.  

Please keep us updated!


----------



## jodief100

well his temp is up several degrees but still low.  I am off to the store, I wasn't able to get a good read with the thermometer because the batteries were low!  I am going to pick up some B vit while I am there.  I know I have some around here somewhere but I can't find it 

I checked on everyone up in the barn and I had to lock Ginger and her kids back in the pen.  Jack was licking the babies to the point where they were wet and shivering!  Dang dog.  So I will check on them again when I get back.  

It is 24 degrees and sunny.  I hope we have no more surprises tonight.  I am just not up to it.  None of the "due any day"  girls looked close.  But they all look closer than Nissan did two days ago.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Crossing my fingers that the majority of the issue is a bad battery.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Crossing my fingers that the majority of the issue is a bad battery.


Yeah that.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

I hope that all went well through the night!


----------



## jodief100

Baby's temp is 100.8.  I am going to offer him a bottle and slowly reduce the temperature in the bathroom.  Right now is almost 80 degrees in there.  I will check his temp regularly to see if it is holding.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Sounds like a plan.  Please keep us posted. Fingers crossed for the little guy.


----------



## jodief100

Baby took about 5 ounces of his mama's milk.  I will check him again in about an hour.  He has a nice strong face.  Hubby has the camera or I woudl take pictures of him in his little nest.  

Found the B vit some I gave him some of that.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Baby's temp is 100.8.  I am going to offer him a bottle and slowly reduce the temperature in the bathroom.  Right now is almost 80 degrees in there.  I will check his temp regularly to see if it is holding.


Yay!    Good job!


----------



## jodief100

Temp is 101.2.  He is standing without shaking and is much more alert.  He pooped.  First it was the dark tarry newborn poop and then it turned to runny molasses colored poop.  I have a load of "dirty use"  towels in the wash since he pooped all over the ones he had.  

It is 73 degrees in the bathroom.  I have turned off the furnace, the space heater and took away his heating pad.  I want to have him exposed to at least as cool as 50 degrees for an hour before I take him back out to his mama.  

I really hope she takes him back.   I don't have time for a bottle baby.  I just used 1 of my 10 paid days off today.

Since I was sitting here goat sitting I changed my website around.  Anyone want to take a look as tell me what y'all think?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Woot!!  Mine to a turn for the better this past hour as well. The little girl was standing up on her own when I went out.  Fingers crossed that everybody continues to improve!!


----------



## jodief100

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Woot!!  Mine to a turn for the better this past hour as well. The little girl was standing up on her own when I went out.  Fingers crossed that everybody continues to improve!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Great news for both of you!!


----------



## autumnprairie

so happy to hear the good news


----------



## marlowmanor

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Temp is 101.2.  He is standing without shaking and is much more alert.  He pooped.  First it was the dark tarry newborn poop and then it turned to runny molasses colored poop.  I have a load of "dirty use"  towels in the wash since he pooped all over the ones he had.
> 
> It is 73 degrees in the bathroom.  I have turned off the furnace, the space heater and took away his heating pad.  I want to have him exposed to at least as cool as 50 degrees for an hour before I take him back out to his mama.
> 
> I really hope she takes him back.   I don't have time for a bottle baby.  I just used 1 of my 10 paid days off today.
> 
> Since I was sitting here goat sitting I changed my website around.  Anyone want to take a look as tell me what y'all think?


Everything looks good. I only found one grammar mistake.

In the 2012 kidding section where it says 





> He is priced at $250 at a buck


the at should be as in the sentence.

That is the only mistake I noticed. Website looks good though! 

Glad to hear Nissan's buckling is doing well now. I hope Nissan and her kids continue to do well.


----------



## jodief100

Thank you, I am horrible at spelling and typos.  I appreciate the look. 

Baby had a setback.  His temp drop to 99 when I turned off the heat sources.  So I will get him warmed up again and cool the room down much slower this time.  I was tryign to get him back with his mama tonight but I will just have to take it as his pace.

Please no bottle babies.


----------



## Roll farms

Can you try a sweater on him and putting him in w/ her for the afternoon, then taking him back in tonight if you feel you need to?  I think she needs some time w/ him to remember him.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Can you try a sweater on him and putting him in w/ her for the afternoon, then taking him back in tonight if you feel you need to?  I think she needs some time w/ him to remember him.


Hmmmm.  That might be worth a try.  I sew greyhound coats as a fundraiser for greyhound adoption and I think I have a few sized for whippets and Italian greyhounds upstairs.

I just took his temperature, it is 99.6 but he is as active as I have seen him.  He is hungry.  I was holding him to get his temp and he was bumping *MY* udder and nibbling at it.    

I am going upstairs to look through my coats........

The smallest size coat I had is a little too big, so I cut a section out of the belly band and it will work.  

I bought him up to Nissan.  She sniffed him, cleaned his hiney and let him search all over her for the teat.  He couldn't find it and after about 5 minutes he was shivering again.  So I took him back to the house.  His temperature is little over 100.   I tried to help him find the teat but he wasn't cooperating.  I think he will be fine if he can get some warm milk in him before he gives up looking for the teat.  

Nissan did take him back, lets hope she is the same way the next time.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## aggieterpkatie

When I have "stubborn" (aka stupid) lambs that can't/won't find the teat, I'll physically open their mouths and put them on the teat.  I have to hold them/push them to it because they want to back up and not cooperate (like I'm trying to kill them ). Then if they don't suck right away, I'll use my fingers to close their mouth in intervals like they're sucking.  Usually after doing that once or twice the light bulb comes on and they "get it".     If your little man hasn't actually nursed on mom, I would definitely put him on the teat for a few times until he figures out what it is he's actually looking for.


----------



## jodief100

Long story short.

I am at work today with a baby goat in my car.  He horked down about 6 ounces of milk this morning.  I will keep him in the house overnight but slowly cool off the room he is in and reintroduce him to Nissan tomorrow morning after his bottle.  That way I can supervise him and intervene before we have trouble.


----------



## daisychick

I wish we lived closer to each other.  You could of dropped him off at my house for daycare and then picked him up after work.


----------



## jodief100

daisychick said:
			
		

> I wish we lived closer to each other.  You could of dropped him off at my house for daycare and then picked him up after work.


I wonder if the doggie day care down the street from work will take him.  My purchasing guy thinks I am nuts.  My boss has a bottle of goat milk in his fridge and thinks I am nuts.  The female QE and Material Handler want to play with him.   

If it isn't raining at lunch I will take him out for a little playtime on the grass.  

We are supposed to get sleet and freezing rain sometime today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I just wanted to say I went to your website and really enjoyed it.  It was simple and to the point and I COULD READ THE TYPE.

I hate to squint.

You are livin' the good life in beautiful Kentucky.  I lived in that state for a while, beautiful country.....

DonnaBelle


----------



## jodief100

I just took little boy out for a walk.  It is cold out there but he did fine.  We walked up and down the grass in front of the building twice.  He followed and head bump my knees the whole way.  Despite the cold, no shivering and very active.  

Best case scenario, he goes back with mom tomorrow.  Worst case, he winds up a bottle baby.  I am pretty sure we are out of the woods, I just have to moniter transitions carefully.


----------



## ksj0225

When I go to your website, all your pictures show as boxes with x's...


----------



## TTs Chicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I just took little boy out for a walk.  It is cold out there but he did fine.  We walked up and down the grass in front of the building twice.  He followed and head bump my knees the whole way.  Despite the cold, no shivering and very active.
> 
> Best case scenario, he goes back with mom tomorrow.  Worst case, he winds up a bottle baby.  I am pretty sure we are out of the woods, I just have to moniter transitions carefully.


  glad to hear the little fella is improving


----------



## 77Herford

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> When I go to your website, all your pictures show as boxes with x's...


You might need to empty your cache on your computer.  I think you can do that by cleaning your disk drive.

Glad to hear the little one is doing better.


----------



## Roll farms

If it makes you feel any better, I have 2 kiko babies here in a playpen who've been on mom for 3 wks.  Walked into this fella's barn today to discover mom near dead, udder dried up, and weak kids......what choice did I have to bring them home?  I may 'like' bottle babies, but not when I don't get to keep them and not when they're 3 wks old dam-reared wild things.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Well... even if he does go back with mom, he should be a really friendly little tike LOL  Glad he is doing better for you!


----------



## jodief100

The baby is doing fine.  I will give him his bottle tonight and then again in the morning.  Right after his bottle I will put him with mama and see how it goes.  He is so cute.  I tried to take his picture but he kept wanting to climb on me.  

I did get this one when he was in his box.  I have moved him to a cardboard box which is bigger than the laundry basket.  







He is a nice boy.  He has a wide stance and big solid legs.   He is going to be a big boy.  

I am just IN LOVE with Nissan's girl.  She has this really subtle red roaning in her color.  She has the same wide solid frame and big legs as her brother.  If she wasn't 3 teated she would be perfect.  I am keeping her.

It is supposed to be miserable.  We are under a severe weather alert.  Sleet, freezing rain and then snow.  We are on the far southern tip, I hope it goes a little further north and misses us.  

Sounds like kidding weather.  Hubby and I created a makeshift "maternity ward"  in the barn using the pen walls and two 8' sections of goat panel.  All 5 of the could kid any time now crew are in there.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

So just curious, but why are you feeding him a bottle and then putting him w/ mom?  Don't you want him to nurse her?


----------



## jodief100

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> So just curious, but why are you feeding him a bottle and then putting him w/ mom?  Don't you want him to nurse her?


I debated this for awhile.  I decided to give him his bottle first so he has the strength and energy to adjust to the change of being in the cold barn.  I really don't have a lot of experience with this so maybe it wasn't the best plan but I thought through the pros and cons and "hope"  I made the right decision.  

Time will tell.  I put him up with mama and she seems to have accepted him.  He was rooting around in the udder area and she was letting him.  He didn't nurse.  When I left he was snuggled under the light with his sister crawling on him.  

The weather wasn't as bad as they said it could be but there is a thin sheet of ice on everything and it is slick.  Jo Jo slipped on the porch when I took the hounds out for their mornign constitutional.


----------



## jodief100

I got baby boy on a teat and he sucked down a good amount.  He was looking for it again when I left.  I will check on him again but I know Nissan will let him nurse.  So if he figures it out we will be all set.  

I got some new pictures of the babies.  

Ginger's White baby:  look at his nice topline and good hindquarters.






Ginger's brown baby:  This one is solid all over





Nissan's baby boy:  he is a chunk.  this picture does not do him justice but you can see his hindquarters





Nissan's girl baby:  Look at her big legs and wide body.  She is jumping all over everything at 3 days old





Look how Nissan's girl baby has her face





Nissan is taking good care of little boy


----------



## 77Herford

Looks like Nissan is smiling in the last picture.  I love the Brown kid.


----------



## Roll farms

I always figured she'd be a good mama.  Glad she took him back.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Yay for Nissan, Mother of the Month!!!  Glad to see everyone is well.  I LOVE that solid red with the frosted ears!


----------



## 77Herford

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Yay for Nissan, Mother of the Month!!!  Glad to see everyone is well.  I LOVE that solid red with the frosted ears!


No she's MINE!!


----------



## DKRabbitry

> No she's MINE!!


Rock Paper Scissors?


----------



## elevan

Ginger's brown baby makes my heart twitterpate....I really like that one.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

elevan said:
			
		

> Ginger's brown baby makes my heart twitterpate....I really like that one.


I KNOW!! When is Betty going to kid ??? She's been showing some serious signs... I PRAY TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77Herford

I guess you can have her DK, since I have a Emily horse already, lol.


----------



## DKRabbitry

I WIN I WIN!  YIPEE!  Now if only SHE were a HE....


----------



## jodief100

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> I WIN I WIN!  YIPEE!  Now if only SHE were a HE....


Ginger's Babies are both boys.  That little brown one with the frosted ears is a HE.  

Thank you guys.  I appreciate your comments.


----------



## RPC

Nice looking kids congrats. Roll it looks like you sold her 1 year early or you could have had your girl LOL


----------



## autumnprairie

beautiful babies Jodie, I love them all.


----------



## Roll farms

Shoot, I sold her about 1 month early....grrrr.

I betcha anything if I'd kept her til she kidded she'da had quad boys.


----------



## autumnprairie

your luck? that would be my luck for sure


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Yeah I don't think I'd be able to complain about quad anything...


----------



## jodief100

No new babies this morning.   Nissan's little girl is a wild one. She jumps on and climbs all over everything.   I think I am going to name her Dusty.


----------



## DKRabbitry

REALLY?  Here I though, "I should go back and double check", but someone was saying she *nudges 77* so I thought I would go with it LOL.  So in that case I am going to go ahead and wish that you were close and he is for sale and I could afford him!


----------



## jodief100

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> REALLY?  Here I though, "I should go back and double check", but someone was saying she *nudges 77* so I thought I would go with it LOL.  So in that case I am going to go ahead and wish that you were close and he is for sale and I could afford him!


We are in the far northern tip of Kentucky, 30 minutes south of Cincinnati.  It take me about 5- 51/2 hours to get to my Uncle's place in Ann Arbor.  

I will say this, that little guy is nice and solid but his daddy needs to be wormed too often for my taste.  His daddy is a pure Boer and his mama is a spanish/kiko.  He cannot be registered.  I planed to sell him at the 4-H wether sale for $100.


----------



## DKRabbitry

*Sigh* That is a bit further than I can justtify driving for a goat.  DH was just down working in Cincinatti last week, stayed in a hotel in KY.  I TRIED talking him into going back down there, no go 
Eh well, I am just thinking I want a buck to cover a few of my lamancha does with next year for meatier kids.  I really should wait till the LMs kid and I sell some to buy another buck though.  I am an impatient window shopper, what can I say?  I'll just sit here and drool all over my computer at all the lovely buck(ling)s you all have and wish my wishes


----------



## aggieterpkatie

They look great! I love the red boy as well.  Nissan is doing a great job!


----------



## jodief100

Rain and 50 degrees today.     The sheet of ice I was slipping on Saturday is once again a mud pit.    So sick of the rain and mud.  

No new babies.

It is going to be an exciting Super Bowl!   Go Giants!!!!!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical

Cute babies!! All these baby pics are making me want my Enya to have her babies right now!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Did you have tornado weather yesterday too?
my yard looks looks like I had a river in it. I have wave patterns in the mud


----------



## jodief100

I got the maternity ward pen expanded to incorporate the kidding pens so Ginger and Nissan can let the babies out to get used to bigger goats safe from the dog.  The goats escaped twice in the process.  The barnyard is so muddy there are river tracks all over, especially by the gates.  I slipped 4 times tonight.  

Nissan got separated from her baby and was calling for her.  She is a good mommy.  Her little girl was playing with Ginger's babies.  

I am tired and sore, I need a shower but hubby is working on the pump.

I think I am going to bed.


----------



## jodief100

No tornado weather here but we did have severe thunderstoms.  It is a mess.  

The babies like being in the bigger pen and playing with each other.  Nissan's girl is pushing around all the boys.  I think we are going to name her Crazy Girl. 

No new babies.  

I am so tired.  This weather is just wearing me down.  

More rain on Thursday............


----------



## jodief100

Nissan's baby girl is named Nissan's Rusty.

Here she is.






She is a ball of energy.  She climbs on everything.  Here she is giving her momma some love.






This was just too cute!  I had to get a picture of Ginger feeding both her babies.






We had a little issue at feeding time tonight.  I have this big pushy doe named Stupid.  She shoved her way into the grain feeder and got stuck.  I got her out but not before we had a good laugh.











Here is the maternity pen.  I threw it together with materials on hand but it is working out well.  The babies are getting a chance to interact with big does and the dog can't pester them.  It keeps my "could kid at any time"  girls safe and warm but they have lots of room to move about.  It isn't perfect but it works for now.  They have acess to the two kidding pens so they can have a little "me"  space if they need it.


----------



## Roll farms

Nissan and her baby makes me smile.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love the pics.  Beauiful, Happy goats.

Mud - Ugh - we had snow over the weekend, then tons of rain and now 40 degrees, which means mud, mud, mud.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nissan and her baby makes me smile.


Right after I snapped that picture Rusty lifted her little hoof and put it on Nissan's nose.  It was so cute.  I also caught her up on that hay rack with both her front hooves on Nissan's back.  She is so much fun!  Look at hre hindquarters, nice and solid like her daddy's.  She is longer than that picture shows. Her hind legs were scooted up a bit.  It is hard to take pictures of her, she never holds still.  

All the babies discovered the warming barrel last night and were snuggled in it this morning.  Doeling's ligaments are getting softer, she could go soon.  Cleo looks like she will pop any day but I can't check her lig's without chasing her and I don't want to stress her right now.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## TTs Chicks

that doe stuck is too funny!  Nissan baby is beautiful


----------



## jodief100

I am almost positive both of Ginger's boys are polled.  They are 8 days old and I feel no horn buds.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Looking forward to seeing more babies on your farm.  Even if they are all muddy. 

I swore I wouldn't complain about the rain, After having to feed hay almost all year in 2010, and now the drought in Texas, I try to appreciate the mud, but it isn't easy. 

I talked to a gentlemen in Indiana who has goats and cattle, and he said it has been a real problem for them feeding their cattle, with the mud and the ground not being frozen. They feed Fodder right on the ground, but with all the mud it has been a problem. 

as far as slipping and falling, I ended up flat on my back 3 or so weeks ago, Pouring rain, I was covered in pieces of hay, and then my entire back side covered in mud.  I can appreciate what you are going through, slipping around trying to do all the chores. I keep trying to remind myself that it is good exercise. 


    Waiting for more of your babies.


----------



## jodief100

No new babies.  
Rusty was using her momma as a trampoline this morning.  Nissan was just siting there chewign her cud and ignoring it.  That little girl is a bundle of energy.

The first thing I do when I get up and go and check on my babies.  
The first thing I do when I come home from work I go and check on my babies.
The last thing I do before I go to bed I go and check on my babies.  

Hubby asked if I wanted him to set up a web cam.  DO I?  YES YES YES YES.......... oh wait.  Nevermind, if you do that, I will get fired.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> No new babies.
> Rusty was using her momma as a trampoline this morning.  Nissan was just siting there chewign her cud and ignoring it.  That little girl is a bundle of energy.
> 
> The first thing I do when I get up and go and check on my babies.
> The first thing I do when I come home from work I go and check on my babies.
> The last thing I do before I go to bed I go and check on my babies.
> 
> Hubby asked if I wanted him to set up a web cam.  DO I?  YES YES YES YES.......... oh wait.  Nevermind, if you do that, I will get fired.


BUT, BUT, BUT the rest of us want a cam


----------



## jodief100

No new babies.  More rain.  I feel a migraine coming on.  I am at work and I hope to head it off.  

Nissan is such a good momma.  Last night all of the babies were playing king of the hill and Nissan was the hill.  Even the ones that are not hers were climbing all over her and she just lay there and let them.  She would sniff at them all and nuzzle with them.  I have only seen her nursing her own but from her behavior she may be one of those goats that will take care of any baby, hers or otherwise.  Ginger is very protective of her babies and keeps the other goats away from them, except Nissan.  Ginger leaves her babies with Nissan to babysit.  

Hopefully we will get some sunshine this weekend and I can let them out to play.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> No new babies.  More rain.  I feel a migraine coming on.  I am at work and I hope to head it off.
> 
> Nissan is such a good momma.  Last night all of the babies were playing king of the hill and Nissan was the hill.  Even the ones that are not hers were climbing all over her and she just lay there and let them.  She would sniff at them all and nuzzle with them.  I have only seen her nursing her own but from her behavior she may be one of those goats that will take care of any baby, hers or otherwise.  Ginger is very protective of her babies and keeps the other goats away from them, except Nissan.  Ginger leaves her babies with Nissan to babysit.
> 
> Hopefully we will get some sunshine this weekend and I can let them out to play.


And more pictures?


----------



## daisychick

Nissan sounds like a great mommy and babysitter.   Her little girl has such a sweet face.    Rusty is a keeper at your place right?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I can't believe you aren't getting up in the middle of the night to check on them.   Starting on Monday, or when the first goat kids, which ever comes first, I will be going out to the barn at around 2 am to check on the girls, as long as it is staying warmer, and if it gets colder I will go out at 1 and 3 am. right now last check is 10-11 pm and first check is between 5 and 6 am. 

We could set up a time to give each other a report at 2 am in the morning.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Love the pics. The baby stuck in the feed bin is too funny!


----------



## jodief100

Hubby called. Cleo had her babies.  All I know is there are two.  She is getting them cleaned up and I could hear them screaming in the background.

Hopefully pics tonight.  I am still at work.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

exciting,  can't wait to see pics.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Gosh. I would be about to pee my pants wanting to see them if I were you.


----------



## jodief100

He called again.  Said now there are three.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms




----------



## daisychick

Maybe you should come down with a serious contagious mystery illness really quick and get off work early    and go see those babies and take some pics!!   THREE babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Need pictures


----------



## that's*satyrical

tell them a close relative just had triplets & you have to leave lol  PICS PLEASE!!


----------



## Roll farms

Maybe if you stay at work there will be 4 or 5 by the time you get home....

Congrats!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Congrats!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Pics???  Pics???


----------



## jodief100

OK

First baby.  Girl







Third baby.  Boy






Third baby.  Girl






We have lots of pictures.  Hubby got birthing pictures.  

They were all up and nursing within 15 minutes of being born.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Pretty GOATS!!!


----------



## Mamaboid

GORGEOUS babies.  waaaaaa I want babies too.


----------



## DKRabbitry

> GORGEOUS babies.  waaaaaa I want babies too.


X2!  So cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Fantastic, maybe I can post  pictures of triplets by the end of the weekend. I was checking ligaments on a couple and I could wrap my fingers around Snowballs back bone, by her tail.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats, gotta love triplets....


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic




----------



## autumnprairie

Good Morning, I hope you have a wonderful Saturday


----------



## jodief100

No new babies but I got some cleaned up photos of the triplets.

Here is Cleo with all her babies.


----------



## jodief100

Nissan took Dusty out in the field today.  She was a very good mommy, wouldn't let Dusty get more than a few feet away.  She had to very slowly go out there, Dusty didn't want to go through the mud.  So she woudl go a few feet to a rock and stand there and Nissan would call her.  Then Dusty woudl go to the next rock and it started over.  Once they got out, Dusty is just going coo coo. Running, jumping spinning.  Nissan is having a hard time keeping up with her.  Such a good momma.


----------



## daisychick

How is Nissan's baby boy doing?  I was kind of afraid to ask because you haven't posted about him recently.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Pretty babies!


----------



## jodief100

daisychick said:
			
		

> How is Nissan's baby boy doing?  I was kind of afraid to ask because you haven't posted about him recently.


Goat Polio.  I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## jodief100

Yogurt is in labor.  She has one almost out.......


----------



## Mamaboid

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Yogurt is in labor.  She has one almost out.......


----------



## jodief100

Yogurt had one baby.  I think it is a boy.  I do not get too close to Yogurt right after kidding.  She gets very aggressive and if I mess with her baby too much she will reject it.  So Yogurt is in the pen with her baby and he was trying to nurse within 30 minutes.  I still haven't seen him latch on but as hard as he is trying and I pretty sure he will figure it out.  Unfortunately, this is Yogurt's second single in a row.  Depending on how the season goes she may have to be culled.


----------



## jodief100

I think Mama is going to kid soon.  She had a 4"  string of white goo and her udder is huge.







What do y'all think?


----------



## that's*satyrical

Uh oh Yogurt, I strongly suggest you find another kid in there somewhere & push it out. Quick!! lol 

Wow so many babies for you right now! Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sorry about Nissan's kid. 

Yogurt sounds like she is on her way out, although I have kept does that have had singles two years in a row, but she sounds like a pain to deal with , on top of only having singles. 

Even though we do meat goats, i can sure appreciate Mama's udder. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Roll farms

Nissan's only ever had twins here, but she was a quad, in case I didn't tell you that.  I bought her and her sister, the other 2 were boys.

I agree, Mama's tah tah's look good, esp. for a meat doe.  I gotta get a pic of Risque's udder.  She may just win the prize for biggest pre-kidding udder I've ever seen.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## daisychick

. X2


----------



## jodief100

Mama had twin boys.  Almost dry by the time I got up.  Pics to come.

Yogurt's baby is nursing on his own this morning!!!!  I had to get him to the teat and it stressed her out.  Last time I did that she refused to nurse the baby anymore so I was really worried.


----------



## TTs Chicks

waiting on pics


----------



## jodief100

Mama was sold to me as a % Boer.  I think she is Boer/Nubian.  She does have a nice udder.  Well attached and lots of capacity.  I wouldn't want to milk her tiny teats though.  

Here are the babies!

One trad male.  He has one leg with a little brown leg warmer.





One brown baby with a white patch on his head.





Everybody!


----------



## Mamaboid

Nice babies, I really like that little brown guy.  Congrats.


----------



## autumnprairie

they are adorable


----------



## elevan

I finally got caught up on your journal.  Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## RPC

Nice kids congrats.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Cute little babies - I really like the little brown one


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> I finally got caught up on your journal.  Congrats on all the kids!


If you missed the last few days you missed a lot.  We went from 2 does with 3 kids to 5 does with 9 kids in 36 hours.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got caught up on your journal.  Congrats on all the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> If you missed the last few days you missed a lot.  We went from 2 does with 3 kids to 5 does with 9 kids in 36 hours.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I haven't read your journal in close to a week.  And it's been a crazy week for you!


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got caught up on your journal.  Congrats on all the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> If you missed the last few days you missed a lot.  We went from 2 does with 3 kids to 5 does with 9 kids in 36 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I haven't read your journal in close to a week.  And it's been a crazy week for you!
Click to expand...

Crazy in a good way.  

Healthy babies out grazing with their mommas and no rain.  It is the best weekend I have had in a while.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Congrats.  I was reading where you said mama may be boer/nubian. I am thinking her ears are too short to be just that, I am wondering if she has some alpine in her. Based on her shorter ears and her horn set is quit high.  Just a thought.  Nice big babies, I bet they grow like crazy with that milk supply.


----------



## DKRabbitry

Holy cow!  I can't wait till April!!!  I have 6 does due April 6-13th.  Going to be soooo much fun!


----------



## jodief100

Doeling has significant discharge.  I will be surprised if she doesn't kid tonight. I have her in the kidding pen with Mama, who is her momma.  This is her first time so I expect a single.   It was either put her with Mama or kick Yogurt out and I really want Yogurt to get a little more bonding time. Mama's babies are still to wobbly to be out with the rest of the does.   I hope Doeling begin with her momma helps her out.


----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Still lots of discharge but nothing else.  Except it is now obvious that Doeling has inherited her momma's udder.  Should be any time now.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## jodief100

Doeling kidded.  Twin girls.  She is being a pain and not taking care of them.  Jack the dog babysat until I got home.  For more details she this thread.....  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16785

I am really not up to repeating it right now.  Back hurts and I am hungry.

Way to much drama for one night......


----------



## ksj0225

We call milking our boers, milking kittens....  NOT fun...


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

Doeling is fianly coperating.  Patches is due any day now but I think she still has a week or so.  Or I may come home to babies tonight.  I have given up on trying to guess.  

This weekend I will be moving goats.  I will move the momma's with the bigger babies into the general population pen and move the ones in the next round that can start as early as the 7th into the maternity ward.  I will have to guess as to who looks the closest because there isn't room in there for all of them.  There are 8 on the schedule but it looks like Little Spot didn't take.  

I hate pen breeding , these 6 week windows are driving me batty.  

I need boys for the buck test so think blue in February for Peaches, Sunshine, Fat Girl, Broken Horn and Nefer.  Boy-Girl pairs for these girls is optimal but I am not going to push my luck.  Molly can have anything and I want all boys from Butthead. 

If I am feeling really motivated this weekend I will go and get belly pics. 
It is supposed to rain.


----------



## jodief100

After a long tiring day I was not looking forward to coming home.  Hubby isn't going to be home to late and I had to do all the barn chores myself.  

My first check was Doeling's pen.  Two babies were greedily nursing and she was looking at me like "what?".  

Second check was a baby check.  Cleo's 3, Mama's 2,  wait a sec...... who does that one belong to?!?!?!? 

Patches had her put herself in the open kidding stall and she had two, dry babies nursing.  

So it was a very nice ending to the day.  Amazing how happy healthy babies can make everything so much better.  

Hubby has the camera, you will have to wait.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Hubby has the camera, you will have to wait.


Darn him.....


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

That's great news!


----------



## TTs Chicks

yay more babies


----------



## elevan




----------



## Queen Mum

So the drama has finally ended?  Doeling is back on track and you have lots of babies coming and doeing.   YAY!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

Y'all are just going to have to wait until tonight for pictures of the new babies.  Hubby didn't get home until 9:30.  

They are a light brown and light brown with the white stripe on the side.  My new buck has thrown that color combo a lot lot so far.  Starnge since he is a solid very light, almost white beige himself.  Must have some color in his background.  

Both of the new babies are boys and they are big.  Patches is a pretty small doe so these little guys look huge next to her.  Patches had black kids last year and I was hoping for more of the same.  Oh well.  Healthy and no assistnace needed makes me happy.


----------



## DKRabbitry

> Healthy and no assistnace needed makes me happy.


I hear that... count your blessings LOL  
Congrats on the kids   Can't wait to see photos and get my kid fix...


----------



## jodief100

And here are Patches babies!!!!  It was really dark and I was shooting from the hip.  Hopefully I will have good pictures of all the babies tomorrow.  They are not as big as I thought.  It must have been scale since Patches is small.


6 lb boy






5 lb boy





Patches with her babies


----------



## elevan

Adorable little guys!


----------



## autumnprairie

adorable


----------



## RPC

Nice kids you have there.


----------



## jodief100

Got all the babies tagged today.  It rained all day so I didn't get much else done.  I feel really tired for not having done much.

Next weekend starts the "she could kid any day now" and it will continue for 6 weeks.  again

Thank y'all for the nice comments on my babies.  They are precious.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Very pretty babies


----------



## that's*satyrical

Awww, so cute. I like their coloring too.


----------



## DKRabbitry

*Sigh* So Cute! How many more does do you have due yet?

 I am still working out a way to get that red buckling in your avatar....  You wouldn't be interested in a mini pig would you?


----------



## jodief100

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> *Sigh* So Cute! How many more does do you have due yet?
> 
> I am still working out a way to get that red buckling in your avatar....  You wouldn't be interested in a mini pig would you?


Can we eat the mini pig?  

I am going to put the "maternity ward"  back together Thursday.  I woud like to do it tonight but hubby isn't back in town until this evening and tomorrow we have some business to take care of.  

I was going to wait until this weekend.  I knew I had 7 in the will kid sometime between February 7th and April 7th category.  I figured I still ahd some time. What are the odds they will go 145 days after the first day with the buck? This morning I checked my sheet and noticed I had the 15th of Spetember written down as "observed mating"  for 4 of them.     Odds just went up considerably.  It was 20 degrees this morning and supposed to continue with low overnight temps for awhile.  Days are supposed to be in the 40's.  

So lets hope they hold out a few days OK?  

I want at least one boy from each of these girls.......   Boy-Girls twins will be ideal.  These are some of my best does and I want to send some boys to the buck test out of this group.


----------



## jodief100

Light snow this morning but the ground is still not frozen!  I had to tromp through snow covered mud to get to the barn.

I put Fat Girl in the kidding pen.  Her ligs are pretty soft and I haven't time to get the maternity ward put back together.  She had triplets last year and she is huge right now.  

Had my meetign for the N KY Goat producers to make some final decisions about our 4-H sale.  I have been working hard to get the word out to the 4-H leaders so we have lots of kids show up.  Unfortunatly, all but me and one other producer have already sold all of their 4-H kids for the year!   I am going to have to hit the phones hard to track down some more producers!   Anyone have any kids that will be available in April and wants to come to N KY to our sale?!?!?!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

The kids are so furry, they look very very healthy. Congrats.


----------



## jodief100

Fat Girl is still Fat.  This morning her enormous udder was spilling out from underneath her. Her ligs were soft but not gone.  We will see.... 

Broken Horn had a lot of discharge yesterday but her udder isn't close.  She could boom overnight or she may have a few weeks to go.  

Little Spot, who I thought wasn't bred and hoped wasn't is growing an udder.  I hoped she wasn't bred becasue she was pretty sick a few months ago and is still smaller than I would have liked for a first kidding.  

It is supposed to get cold this weekend so I will have to put the bucks back together.  I haven't got enough heated buckets so I was breaking ice on Diez's water.  With the insulated bucket this works well until it gets below about 15 degrees.  This means the last of the does were only in with Bullet for 5 weeks but I think we will be OK. 

I need to get some sleep.  I have been way too busy this week and I feel like I haven't got anything done.  Last night I had a meltdown because I was trying to get the roast in the crockpot for dinner tonight and I had no clean crock, no clean fry pan, no clean knife, no place on the counter free of dirty dishes to put anything and an overflowing trash can.    

Need to vaccinate the last of the preggie does...... 

Is it Friday yet?  

Me thinks frozen pizza is a good dinner for Friday night.


----------



## Queen Mum

Really?  Frozen?  Wouldn't it be better baked?   

I had pizza tonight and it was yummy.  This was followed by peanuts.   Not sure why I like them so much but the peanuts were yummy.


----------



## Roll farms

Hope things settle down for you.  

I hear you spoke to Delbert.  He came over w/ a map the next day, wanting me to show him how to get to your place...I think it broke his heart when I explained I hadn't been there.  Then he asked if I'd ride along when he comes  to you for does....
Then asked how much I thought you'd charge him if he bought 10.  I told him that was wayyy beyond my security clearance, LOL.

He's a nice enough fellow, and that....but I think the trip would drive me insane...and that.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I had a melt down two nights ago, and my husband let me sleep past 5:45am the next morning, and did morning chores by himself.  
 2 years ago, we kidded out almost 20 does the week before christmas,  It didn't make for a very organized christmas. I couldn't concentrate because I was tired all the time, I couldn't get organized, and we were always in the barn. This year we are going to breed to have them kid out in December, again. so december 2012 we will be kidding out again, that is going to come fast.


----------



## jodief100

I am going to give the entire story in detail because I learned a few things this morning and I hope someone else can learn from it as well.   

This morning I go up to feed the dogs and perform my morning barn check.  I check on Fat Girl in her pen.  She is standing here, chewing her cud and acting like she hasnt a care in the world.  I tell her your ligaments were gone last night, turn around so I can look at your hoo hoo.  She looks at me; I reach over the wall and tap on her hindquarters to get her to turn.  She steps to the side and I catch a glance of something, not sure what it is.  It is odd looking for discharge.  I look closer; it looks like a little tail.  I go in the pen and feel it.  It is a little tail.  Well thats not right.  

I have had over 100 kiddings and have never had to assist in any way.  I checked her at 22:00 the night before and now it is 5:00.  So I go and get my kit, open the box of OB shoulder length gloves I bought five years ago and have never used.  Put one on, lube up and go in.  I push the one back, get its hind legs unfolded and pull it out that way.  I only had to go in with my fingers.  The baby is not moving, I figure it is dead.  Who knows how long she has been like this.  I start to wipe it down and it starts to kick.  I get the sac open, wipe it down and give it to Fat Girl who cleans it off.  

I wait a half an hour.  She is pushing, but not hard and does not seem to be making progress.  She is very busy cleaning up the baby who is very active.  So I go in again.  Second baby, got it out head and front feet first.  This one is dead.  No heart beat, nothing.  I open the sac, rub it down.  Nothing.  I go in again.  Third baby, I grabbed two feet but couldnt follow them but I pulled anyways.  They were one front and one hind.  Once I got closer I was able to straighten it out and get it out hind feet first.  This one is kicking so I clean off the sac and give it to Fat Girl.  Go in again.  Fourth baby, I couldnt grab anything but one hoof so I pulled it closer and then got it out front feet first.  No movement but I can feel the heart.  I clean off the sac and give it to Fat Girl.  It kicks and moves as its momma is cleaning it.  

They are wobbly but all had nursed form momma before I left for work, 3 hours late.  They have had Bo-Se and Vit B complex.  Fat Girl was up and eating and she got B complex and Pen G.  At this point I just have to hope everything is OK.  Had they been born the normal way I wouldnt even be worried but..

3 live babies.  I am happy.  I expected them all to be dead when I saw that tail sticking out.  Two boys, one girl, these are purebred kikos.  They are all brown with a variety of white splotches.  

Pics when I get home.


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  That is amazing that you got them all out.   It sounds like you were calm and collected about going in for the first time.  Was it easier than you thought it would be??  I have never had to do anything like that, but I imagine I could if I had too.   You just made it sound so easy to pull out 4 kids.       I hope when you get home that the remaining 3 and momma are up and doing good.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Amazing.  I have thought about purchase the shoulder length gloves. Maybe I will so that I will go 5 years and not need them.

Can not wait to see pictures.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Bad Fat Girl!!! Bad!!

Well at least now you know why she was fat!!  lol

Sorry you lost one, but 4 out of 5 is pretty good.


----------



## jodief100

daisychick said:
			
		

> Wow!  That is amazing that you got them all out.   It sounds like you were calm and collected about going in for the first time.  Was it easier than you thought it would be??  I have never had to do anything like that, but I imagine I could if I had too.   You just made it sound so easy to pull out 4 kids.       I hope when you get home that the remaining 3 and momma are up and doing good.


It was easier than I expected but Fat Girl is a big doe even when not pregnant.  Staying calm is the best way to handle these things.  Panic will only make things worse.  You just have to remind yourself that you don't have to rush, take the time and concentrate.  I drove ambulences and was an athletic trainer for a few years.  You can always have a meltdown later, keep your head on straight and handle this now!


----------



## redtailgal

Ya did good!  

Congrats on the babies. 

 Since it was a rather traumatic morning, You can have a little extra time before posting baby pics.  (arent we generous?)


----------



## elevan

Congratulations on the kids and  on the hectic morning.  I agree staying calm when you're in the moment is key...it helps keep your "patient" calm too.  Sounds like you did an awesome job!


----------



## Queen Mum

Good job!    I bow down to your calm and cool manner.  For that, I think we can give you at least an extra, say 15 minutes to get those pictures up when you gets home.


----------



## Roll farms

Glad you were able to help and get 3 live babies.  Would have probably been 4 lost if you hadn't went in.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I can't believe over 100 kiddings you have never had to assist. Although we didn't have to assist very often, until some of our does started averaging 7 to 9 years of age. Now we seem like we are helping all the time.


----------



## 77Herford

Congratulations, we got quads too.  Hope everyone does great.


----------



## jodief100

Came home to active, jumping full belly babies.  Fat Girl seems very tired.  She is probably in pain as well.  When I first took a closer look at the tail hanging out I noticed a protrusion next to her hoo hoo.  Pretty sure it was a hoof trying to bust through.  

Here they are!

Boy number 1






Boy number 2





Girl


----------



## that's*satyrical

They're so cute!!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh my goodness.  They are so curly and cute!


----------



## Roll farms

I'd def. keep her on the Pen G for the full course, and maybe give her a B shot (sorry if you posted you already did) and some molasses in her water, she's earned it!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

They are adorable.  How did you manage to stay at work and get anything done?


----------



## Mamaboid

OH, I love the curls.  One of my does is 1/4 angora, I am soooo hoping her kids have some of her curls.  Fat girls has had a hard hard day.. she deserves some TLC.  Congrats.


----------



## RPC

Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## autumnprairie

they are adorable love the curls


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on your assist. Glad you had mostly live ones. Very cute!


----------



## jodief100

Well Fat Girl isn't feeling good.  She isn't eating or drinking as much as she should and she is lying down a lot.  So I got some banamine from the vet and am giving her regular drenches with molasses water and probios.  

I think if I can just get her eating she will be fine.  I am going up and checking every hour, making her get up, walk around and feed the babies.  The last one she was getting feistier so I think that is a good sign.


----------



## ksalvagno

When did you give the Banamine shot? How much did the vet give you? I would give her Banamine again tomorrow too.


----------



## jodief100

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> When did you give the Banamine shot? How much did the vet give you? I would give her Banamine again tomorrow too.


I gave it to her at about 11:00 this morning.  He gave me three syringes and said one every day for three days.  I have also been giving her Pen G and Vit B complex, both of which the vet said he would have suggested had I not already been doing it.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope she gets better soon


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope she gets better soon


Me too.


----------



## jodief100

Sunshine is in labor!  There were two hooves and a nose presented when I left the barn.  

Be back later.......


----------



## jodief100

Sunshine had twin boys.  Textbook kiko delivery.  First one was up and nursing before the second one was out.  Entire thing less than 10 minutes start to finish.  She is cleaning both of them off and they are both up and standing.  

Sunshine is one of my sweetest does, she will come right up to you to get petted.  She is a very protective Mommy!  She was very mad at me for coming in the pen to change the light bulb.  

Her ligs were soft last night but not gone.  Had it been a weekday I woudl have put her in the pen but since I would be home today I left her out.  I was up checking on Fat Girl and she was acting weird.  Vocal, wouldn't come near me, wouldn't let me touch her.  So I caught her and put her in the pen figuring she would go in the few days.  No more than three minutes later I look in the pen and see two hooves presenting!

Y'all are so lucky, I had my camera in my pocket.  She wasn't cooperating but I did get a few.  

Well the pics of the two hooves and nose were too dark but here you go...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Congratulations and hope your other doe starts feeling better soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats


----------



## jodief100

Fat Girl was standing when I went to check on her.  First time all day.  She really likes her molasses drench.  She nibbled a little hay, not much but it is progress.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Mamaboid

keep up the good work..


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Hoping Fat Girl continues to to improve.


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats!


----------



## jodief100

Broken Horn kidded!

More info to come....


----------



## jodief100

Broken Horn had a single girl.  We had to do some quick rearranging of accommodations.  Sunshine is moved out into the maternity ward area and Broken Horn gets her private room. As usual, they wait until we get temperatures in the teens to kid.

Where I found her in general population pen.  I was keeping an eye on her but I didn't think she was close since she hadn't bagged up.  She sure has a nice bag now.






In the pen, up and nursing in 10 minutes...






And for your entertainment, Fat Girls with her babies.  She is doing better.  She gets up on her own regularly and is eating some.  Not as much as I would like but is getting better.


----------



## autumnprairie

new kid looks like a sheepdog/ baby lamb. lol adorable I am so glad that Fatgirl is doing great now, she just wanted to be pampered too


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on all your kids! Glad Fat Mamma is doing better.


----------



## jodief100

I think Peaches may be close.  She was hanging out by herself today, she had to be rounded up and brought to the barn for feeding time.  She is walking funny and holding her tail up awkwardly.  Two other does were trying to mount her.  

I have all of the could kid any time in the next few weeks does in the maternity ward.  I am going to move Peaches in a kidding pen at my bedtime barn check.  I had to move Sunshine and Broken Horn into the maternity ward but that is just the way it works sometimes.  Broken Horn's baby is up and climbing on everything and mouthing hay.  She isn't even a day old yet!


----------



## Queen Mum

I want some babies....   Yours are so cute.  I am jealous.


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats....You sure have a barn full!


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats....You sure have a barn full!


Yes we do.  Evening and morning kid census is getting crazy.  They are crawling into every hole and crevice and it makes it hard to count them all.  Yesterday there were 8 in the warming barrel so hubby made me a second one.  

Right now we have 19 kids on 10 does, 12 bucklings and 7 doelings.  There were 2 losses, one stillborn and one to polio. 

There are 5 more in the maternity ward.  
2 more for March/April
6 for May and possibly June.  

Then we start the crazy cycle all over again!!!!!  

Fat Girl seems fine but the food just isn't disappearing like I think it should.  She has picked all the corn out of her grain mix but left the rest.  I am keeping her confined with free access to hay and grain.  When she eats all the grain when I put it there, then I will quit worrying.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Fat Girl seems fine but the food just isn't disappearing like I think it should.  She has picked all the corn out of her grain mix but left the rest.  I am keeping her confined with free access to hay and grain.  When she eats all the grain when I put it there, then I will quit worrying.



mix raisins with it or molasses something that you know she would eat?
would that work?
I hope she gets to eating right soon


----------



## Roll farms

I'd probably be downright tempted to give her 4-6 oz of Prop. Glycol and about 10cc of B vitamin and a couple doses of probios.

That should get her appetite going / glucose up / keep rumen flora normal, etc. etc,


----------



## jodief100

She has been getting a mollassas/corn oil mix with probios in it several times daily and Vit B complex every morning.  I may stop at TS tonight and see if they have the Prop. Glycol.  I am also going to up her dosage of Vit B complex (thanks Roll).  I saw her chewing her cud yesterday and this morning so she is eating.  She is getting more active and I no longer have to encourage her to stand up and walk around.  She also fought me when I gave her her shots this morning.  

Thank y'all for your suggestions.  At this point I am willing to try anything.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> She has been getting a mollassas/corn oil mix with probios in it several times daily and Vit B complex every morning.  I may stop at TS tonight and see if they have the Prop. Glycol.  I am also going to up her dosage of Vit B complex (thanks Roll).  I saw her chewing her cud yesterday and this morning so she is eating.  She is getting more active and I no longer have to encourage her to stand up and walk around.  She also fought me when I gave her her shots this morning.
> 
> 
> Thank y'all for your suggestions.  At this point I am willing to try anything.


What about some calcium?  Did I miss that somewhere, I would be tempted to get a bottle of this,   http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=calcium gluconate   and give her 45 to 60 cc sub Q, 15 cc per location.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

or instead of doing the molasses and corn oil,  do yogurt(not the light) a couple times a day, thinned with a little corn oil,


----------



## jodief100

I did give her some CMPK gel.  I should try the yogurt.  It has calcium  and protien in it.  I always have big tubs of plain yogurt in the house.  It reduces the greyhound gas.  

The funny thing is she seems fine!  Except the grain just stays in the bin.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I did give her some CMPK gel.  I should try the yogurt.  It has calcium  and protien in it.  I always have big tubs of plain yogurt in the house.  It reduces the greyhound gas.
> 
> The funny thing is she seems fine!  Except the grain just stays in the bin.


let her out, and don't give her grain for the entire day.


----------



## jodief100

I will take her for a wlak tonight.  It is supposed to snow but I think a little walk will be good for her.

Nissan's Rusty is a pistol!   I have never had a baby goat so difficult to drench!   She kicks, she screams, she yanks her head back and forth.  This morning I sat on her and I still had trouble.  I like her spirit but boy is she a handfull.  I just adore her.    I guess I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## jodief100

Good news!  I came home and Fat Girl was eating hay and her grain was half gone.  

Bad news, her doeling was dead.  Please do not tell me all the things I should have done.  I am feeling very guilty right now.  I was feeling bellies several times a day, they were always full or at least partially.  I thought they were all getting enough to eat but I guess I was wrong.  

I tried to graft one of the survivor's onto Broken Horn with the vicks vapo rub trick and she nearly killed him tossing him with her horns so he went back with Fat Girl.  The boys both have full, tight bellies.  I suspect that Fat Girl wasn't standing long enough for all three of them to fill up and since she was the smallest she got the least.  

Good News! Patches kidded with twins, boy and a girl.  They are the cutest things!  The boy has spots!  Pics later, I have barn chores to do.  

So I will cry a little and then celebrate because life does go on.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

It's o.k. You did the best you could and


----------



## Queen Mum

So sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I think you did what you thought was right.  Things happens.  Don't beat yourself up.  I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## Roll farms

Sorry you lost Fat Girl's kid.  

Nissan's very first kid was a doe, we called her PP for "pissy pants"...she was into EVERYTHING and we sold her quick before we could fall in love....then she never had another girl for us.


----------



## jodief100

Here are Peaches babies.  These are purebred kikos and can be registered as such.  







She has big patches on her head and butt.  She also has little socks on some legs.  Her ears stick out straight sideways.






I didn't get many good shots of the boy, it is dark but you can see his spots.  He has two black spots on his butt, one on the back of his neck, another on the top of his head and one on one leg.


----------



## RPC

Congrats on the new babies. I almost had the same problem with my triplets not my poor little one is trying to catch up but is atleast 10 pounds behind her sister. Good luck with everyone else. Those Kikos sure can spit out some color can't they.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Cute babies!! 

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Adorable.


----------



## autumnprairie

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Cute babies!!
> 
> Sorry for the loss.


X2


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Congrats on the twins, and the coloring on the boy is really cool.   

Sorry about loosing the girl on fat mamma.


----------



## jodief100

Wee Spot kidded.  Its a preemie. 
Thread here.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17168

I am too tired to go into it right now......


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

I am exhausted, it has been one heck of a week.  I have tomorrow off so I will get at least 8 hours of sleep tonight.  That puts me at only a 4,973,817 hour deficit but it is an improvement.  

Wee Spot's baby is doing well.  She is a piggie and is so cute in her preemie diapers.  

Peaches babies just get more and more adorable.  I will get pictures this weekend, I promise.  I haven't gotten home until after dark all week.  The boy apears to have some lighter colored spots on him, would those be moonspots? They are just a shade lighter than his background coat.   Can a goat have black spots and moonspots?  He is just beautiful, too bad he is a boy.  If he grows well I am going to enter him in the MD buck test.  

21 babies on 12 does.  

Three more does due "sometime"  in the next 5 weeks or so.  None of them look close.  

More rain...... I am sick of rain.....  and 50 degrees, in February.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Rain and 50 degrees in february is no fun. We have the same. Pasture was just drying up, and we have rain all day. The parasites and the hoof problems are going to be overwhelming this spring. We are going to start copper bolusing this week, to try to get ahead of the parasites.


----------



## jodief100

I got some pictures of Peaches babies.  They are just so colorful and cute!  They aren't the greatest but you can see.

The little girl






The boy.  The has these lighter spots on him, are the moonspots?






Spot on his face.






Other side.






Spots on his back.







And here are some of Wee Spot's preemie...

She is doing good.  She eats well, about 10-12 ounces at a feeding.  She is getting into everything.






She likes to play with Jo Jo






They like to snuggle.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

he does look like he has some spots. The girl is so cute, she looks like a lamb.


----------



## autumnprairie

they are cuties


----------



## Queen Mum

I love this picture.






He looks so cute and cocky.

Now THAT is a picture of the week!

Very nice shots, BTW.


----------



## jodief100

I put the preemie baby in a stall with her momma.  She was sniffing her and seemed to be recognizing her.  She still has no milk but if she accepts her at least she will have a buddy/protector. 

I weighed Ginger's babies today, at 32 days they are 31 and 28 lbs.  That is .68 and .75 ADG, with no creep feed.  They are really nice solid boys.


----------



## ksalvagno

Those babies are just way too cute!


----------



## daisychick

Babies are sooooo cute.  I do believe that boy has some moonspots!


----------



## elevan

That preemie is too cute!


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## jodief100

I noticed yesterday there is new green growth in the front field.  It is February for Petes Sake!  Rain and 60 degrees today.  At least I only used half of my budgeted hay allowance for the winter.  Hay prices have dropped here the last few weeks.  Apparently I am not the only one.  

The Preemie is doing well.  She weighed 5 lbs at 5 days old.  She weighed 7 lbs last night at 8 days. I didnt weigh her at birth, too busy keeping her alive.  She is in the barn with the other goats and snuggles and plays with the other babies.  I didnt really get an idea of how tiny she is until I brought her up there.  She is half the size of Peachs babies who were born the day before her.  I tried to get pictures but she kept running towards me.  I have been calling her Baby and I think it has stuck.  So I am considering naming her Francis.  I shouldnt name her at all because I shouldnt keep her.  But she is soooo adorable!  

Things are crazy.  I need to run everyone though, trim hooves and FAMACHA check soon and I have no idea when I am going to be able to do it.  I am finding myself hoping my kids basketball team loses on Friday so they dont have a game on Sunday.   Does that make me a horrible stepmom?  
If things werent bad enough I get a call Sunday from my ex.  He is moving out of the house we still own (and cant sell because it is $20,000 underwater) so we need to do some fixing up and get it rented out.  That makes one more major project and expense to add to the list.  Unfortunately one of the major reasons my ex is my ex is his inability to get things done so this is going to fall on me and Hubby.  Even if I can push the ex to help out he isnt going to have much time himself.  Apparently Mr. I am never getting married and never having kids is having a kid and getting married (in the wrong order if they dont hurry up).  So as crazy as my life is, I almost feel bad for him.  It must be a huge shock to be having your first kid at age 41!  So dummy me offers to make the cake and invitations.  Somewhere in there I should crochet a baby afghan  

Did I mention I have a new product launching at work which means late nights?

And I have a bottle baby!

I slept through my alarm yesterday.  I cannot recall ever doing that before.  I am a very light sleeper.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

My son handed me a daffodil that he picked coming up the driveway from the school bus, yesterday.


----------



## autumnprairie

so far we have daffodils and irises and hysinths in bloom and birds singing so spring is here in FEB, I get to hurry up and my garden plowed and ready to plant. I planted two rose buses last week.

 that you are so busy. Can't wait to see new pics but when you have the time


----------



## jodief100

Just when the barnyard at last went from mucky mud to soft but I can walk on it mud, it rains again.  We had thunderstorms last night.   In February. 

Jack has adopted the preemie baby.  When I came home last nignt he was with her out in the alleyway that leads from the barnyard to the field.  She was well bathed in dog salivia from him "taking care" of her.  Oh well, at least I know she isn't hanging out by herself in the stall.  Maybe letting her hang out with the greyhounds was a bad idea.  

Jack keeps taking the protien pail to play with.  Every night I have to find it again.  It weighs 10 lbs!   

I found where the EE's are laying so we have eggs again.  

There is 3/4 of a roof on the garage and 1/6 of the siding.  Very soon I can get the tractor out of the barn and set up the brooders for spring.  

Nefer, Molly and Butthead should be kidding any day now but I see no signs yet.  

I really NEED does but I really want a buck from Nefer and Molly for the buck test.  Nefer had quad does last year, maybe she can do 3 girls and a boy this year.  

I am milking Broken Horn to feed Baby since she only has one baby.  I am getting around a quart, how can I improve this?  I don't think it is a lack of production or ability.  I suspect it is becasue I can only milk her in the evening and her baby is on her all day.  

I have gotten 6 hours of sleep every night this week.  Better than last week but still draining me.  If I don't get at least 7 I have difficulty.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I think you are doing great on that amount of sleep. I would have lost it by know. I need at least 8, my husband would say that I need at least 10. 

We had a thunderstorm today. The children and i went up in the field to play on the stumps with the baby goats, and we got ran back into the house by a thunderstorm. that is crazy. It is February. 


Hope you get lots of kids, boys and girls. 

I think as far as the milking goes on that one doe, you would have to milk her twice a day, to improve your amount. doesn't sound like you have time for that. May be easier to just buy cows milk.


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I think as far as the milking goes on that one doe, you would have to milk her twice a day, to improve your amount. doesn't sound like you have time for that. May be easier to just buy cows milk.


It is not so much a matter of my time as it is a two person job and hubby doesn't have time in the mornings.  One person to hold her head, feed her grain and keep her somewhat calm (she likes to be stroked). The other to hold one hind leg up in the air so she can't kick you.  I then milk one handed, really fast.

I get to sleep in tomorrow!!!!!  Hubby is going to take his boy to the merit badge challenge, which starts at 8:00 and is an hour drive away.


----------



## Queen Mum

Hobble her.  Soft rope with a slip knot  for each leg and a short (very short) length of rope between (maybe 6 - 8 inches).  That will keep her from kicking.  Don't you have a milk stand?  You need one.  Even if you don't usually milk, they are really handy for doing procedures like giving shots and checking bottoms and trimming hooves and such.  Then you can get a girl up there and milk when you have to.


----------



## jodief100

No milk stand.  We have a sorting chute, ramp and elevated head gate system.  It works great except it is outside which means no lights for morning and evening milking.  It is currently a bit muddy out there and it is awkward to run just one goat through it.  


So we do it the hard way.  She is getting better, last night she didn't kick, just yanked.  I tried the hobbles thing but it was quicker to just hang on and milk like a maniac.


----------



## autumnprairie

the picture you painted is hilarious of you milking.


----------



## jodief100

Uneventful weekend.  I took some pictures of the kids but I just haven't had time to unload them.  It was difficult, they all wated to turn and run away or towrds me so I got faces and behinds and not much else.  

Nefer and Molly are getting close.  I have a possible due date of March 3rd for Nefer and she is looking close.  Molly not so much.  I really need does from these girls.  Butthead was in the pen with them at the same time but she doesn't look as far along.  They could go as late as early April.  

Stupid and Whiney (don't you love what my hubby names the goats?)  can go anytime after March 14th and they both look further along than Butthead.  

Then 'Nilla, Yoda, Star and Goat (our very first girl, she is getting up there in age at 9 years old) are up starting April 18th.   This is the first kiddings for 'Nilla, Yoda and Star.    I can't wait to see what Star has.  She is out of a very nice herd and is Ob colored, even though she is 7/8 kiko.  

I got some work done on the hoophouse.  The garage has got siding on the back and most of the roof.  Hubby says he will get his tractor and impliments in there so I can get my brooders set up in the barn soon.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Uneventful weekend.  I took some pictures of the kids but I just haven't had time to unload them.  It was difficult, they all wated to turn and run away or towrds me so I got faces and behinds and not much else.
> 
> Nefer and Molly are getting close.  I have a possible due date of March 3rd for Nefer and she is looking close.  Molly not so much.  I really need does from these girls.  Butthead was in the pen with them at the same time but she doesn't look as far along.  They could go as late as early April.
> 
> Stupid and Whiney (don't you love what my hubby names the goats?)  can go anytime after March 14th and they both look further along than Butthead.
> 
> Then 'Nilla, Yoda, Star and Goat (our very first girl, she is getting up there in age at 9 years old) are up starting April 18th.   This is the first kiddings for 'Nilla, Yoda and Star.    I can't wait to see what Star has.  She is out of a very nice herd and is Ob colored, even though she is 7/8 kiko.
> 
> I got some work done on the hoophouse.  The garage has got siding on the back and most of the roof.  Hubby says he will get his tractor and impliments in there so I can get my brooders set up in the barn soon.


 for pics and  you get your barn back


----------



## TTs Chicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Stupid and Whiney (don't you love what my hubby names the goats?)


and butthead  .  .  love those names!


----------



## jodief100

We lost Preemie Baby last night.  She had been going downhill for a few days.  I am still not certain what happened but I have a few guesses.  No need to go into details, it was a tough learning experience and I don't really want to talk about it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks




----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Mamaboid

So sorry.


----------



## daisychick




----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Thank you all.  

On a happier note...

Hubby called- Butthead kidded.  Boy and a girl.   I am at work, hopefully pics tonight.  He said they were dry and fluffy when he found them.  Jack had cleaned them up and momma was taking over.  

I though Nefer was going to go before her.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Roll farms

about the preemie and  about the new babies.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sorry, about the baby,  and congrats on the new kids.


----------



## TTs Chicks

sorry about the premie    and  for new babies


----------



## jodief100

Here are Butthead's babies!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Oh my gosh cute and beautiful. Love the white face with the light brown. Thank you for posting!


----------



## RPC

Congrats on the cute kids.


----------



## jodief100

We got the sheetign finished on the roof of the garage yesterday.  Now just the ridge cap and the roof is done.  Then the three remaining sides and garage doors and we switch to interior work.  

Hubby says he will have his tractor and impliments in there sometime next week so I can get chicks after that. 

Butthead's babies are doing well.  The boy was up and nursing really quick, the girl was a little weak and got a shot of Bo-Se.  Both are nursing eagerly now.  Momma is, well being a butthead.  She is wolfing down her hay and making lots of noise because she wants to get out of the stall.  She charges me every time I go in there with the camera so no new pics for a little while.  She is a little doe and has little kids.  They tend to stay small even grown but she weans a big percentage of her weight, so she stays.  Little does eat less.  

Molly was laying around a lot yesterday and Nefer's ligs are soft.  Nefer had quad does last year (all 1x1 teated!!!!).  I really need girls.  I have reservations for 10 does I doubt I will able to fill and have had three emails looking for does in the last week.  

Thunderstorms today.  I was just commenting yesterday how the barnyard had solid ground for the first time in months and it rains again.  My barrels and cistern were almost empty so at last, rain is a good thing.  We are going through almost 50 gallons of water a day right now.  We have plans for a really big cistern at the garage but that is on the long term plan.  Fortunatly I can get the Commonwealth to pay for half as long as I don't hook it to the house.  It has to be a farm/livestock only cistern to qualify.  Since our one at the house is sufficient for us if we aren't using it for the goats, it will work out.  

Mailed off my applications to the IKGA and the NKR today.  

Now to get quotes for the roof on the house in the city so we can get started fixing it up to rent out.  Anyone want to rent a house in the Cincinnati suburbs?  It has a 10 hen chicken house in the backyard.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats on the kidsand the progress on the garage


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, cute babies.  Sounds like you are working hard!


----------



## jodief100

More calls looking for 4-H kids.  One was over 100 miles away.  They are all telling me the same thing, they can't find kids.  

I have a dilemma.  A friend called, he has a group of families that buy 4-H kids from him every year. They are from a very poor rural Kentucky county and they ask for his smallest and or cull kids (i.e.: cheapest) just so they can have something for their children to show.  He wanted to know if we have a few smaller kids we would sell them since he is a few short.  I would love to help these families out but I only have 4 that I would consider to be smaller kids and I know of someone who will pay $100 for them after June 1st for a University experiment she is running (she needs twin boys).   My friend charges these families $75.  

So I can either say I cant help and feel bad or sell them kids when I know I can get more money for them.  

Is it worth the $100 to tell these children no?  I dont even know these people.   I just hate for kids are really trying to make something of themselves to lose that opportunity.  At the same time, I have a business to run.  

What to do..


----------



## Roll farms

Me, I always go w/ helping the kids (providing the parents aren't rude/obnoxious something-for-nothing-wanters, and really NEED the help...)

Believe me, I have the crappy bottom line to show for it....but I feel better about me.  

Do w/ that what you will.


----------



## Goatherd

I can't speak for anyone other than myself.  When an opportunity presents itself where I can perform a mitzvah or random act of kindness, I rarely have to think about it.  I look at these situations as a "test," if you will.  If it is within my realm of being able to help, I do.

Never have I regretted doing so, and somewhere down the line, I am rewarded ten fold even though I don't ever expect it.  

Money is not a concern for me as I do not make my livelihood from any of my animals.  Do what you feel you can.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Goatherd, ditto to all you said..... Mitzvah all the way....I have NEVER regretted doing a kindness for someone in need.\

It's the only way to live your life I think...................

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I will split it with you, come by and pick up a couple of mine for 75 bucks and you sell a couple of yours for 75 bucks and we will both have that worm fuzzy feeling you get for helping out children.    Seriously, If I lived closer I would help out, but like you said, 75 is way under any market value, especially at the current market prices. You can get $90 for a 30 lb kid right now,   Drop off Buttheads doeling when you come by.    Indie is a smaller doe and doesn't eat as much as some of the others, and she weans a little lighter kids, but I bet if you put the pencil to the paper and calculated feed costs per lb of kids, she would be ahead of some of the others, or even most of the others. Both her does that I have kept are  a little bigger framed than she is, but they also seem to require less feed, not to mention crazy worm resistance. Can't remember the last time I wormed pepper or Indie. I did have to worm Annie over the summer, she was milking twins and kidded in June at 15 months, that was a little hard on her. 


Okay sorry for babbling. 

Good luck on your decision, maybe you could help out with 2 goats and your friend could help out with the other 2.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is a pickle.  If the kids are great kids and would really benefit from the goats, than I would do that.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

So you're talking selling to the kids for $75 vs. selling to the other buyer for $100?  I would worry that if they're so "poor" (hate that word) can they feed and provide proper care?  Although if you're selling at auction you really have no idea either.  Hmm.   I know how much I loved showing in 4-H, so I'm leaning towards sell to the kids, but they're your goats and your money!


----------



## jodief100

Thanks, I really do want to sell to these kids.  I just wasn't sure how much of a sap that made me.  

My friend is taking to the 4-H agent in this county tomorrow to figure out what exactly they need.  Apparently it is several families.  These are rural farm kids.  They live in one of the poorest counties in the country.  I am not worried about them being able to take care of them.  They live on multi-generational farms and just don't have a lot of cash.  I may have to take some of what I sell them for in trade.  This is really why I want to help them.  These are hardworking folks whose kids want the opportunity to learn skills that can help them improve their lot in life, not someone looking for handouts. 

A different family coming by tonight......  and hubby left for a funeral.  An old friend of his was in a terrible accident this last weekend.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

If it is a poor county they probably don't have much for lower weight limits on the fair animals. that might make it easier to sell something a little smaller or not perfect.  

Our county has a weight limit of 60 to 120, but one of the counties over from us, doesn't have any lower limit. Although, they recommend that the goat be near 70 to 90lbs, but that does help the families that don't have a lot of money to spend, they can buy a kid that may not be perfect or a little behind and still bring it to the show. 

  to your husband,  We had a rough year in 2011, with 3 funerals of friends and family in our age range, all of them still raising children.


----------



## jodief100

I got deposits for two 4-H goats last night.  He picked Mamas traditional boy and the red boy in my avatar.  They just got into goats recently and their does didnt kid in time.  So we talked goats for awhile.  

We are under a severe weather alert.  Thunderstorms, hail and possibly tornados are expected.  Nefer and Molly have very soft ligaments so it sounds like kidding time to me.  

I hope to get the hoop house finished and the creep area set up this weekend.  I have 4 families that said they want to come out and look at 4-H kids and I need to talk to my friend about his conversation with the 4-H agent with the kids who need inexpensive goats.

20kids- this county has no weight limits at all.  In fact, their weigh in is so early they are going to have to come and get the goats before they are weaned, take them to the weigh in and then bring them back.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

4 families, that will be a lot of cheap goats, how will you manage that?   You mentioned your base price being $100.00, but with prices going up, our base price is $150.00, and feed sure isn't getting any cheaper. Good luck with all of those decisions. 

And good luck with the girls in the maternity ward and the bad weather, we had thunderstorms yesterday, and looks like more on the way tomorrow.


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> 4 families, that will be a lot of cheap goats, how will you manage that?   You mentioned your base price being $100.00, but with prices going up, our base price is $150.00, and feed sure isn't getting any cheaper. Good luck with all of those decisions.
> 
> And good luck with the girls in the maternity ward and the bad weather, we had thunderstorms yesterday, and looks like more on the way tomorrow.


The 4 families comming by this weekend are different families than the ones who need the inexpensive ones.  I told my friend if I have any left after this weekend I can work something out with the low income kids.  I have to admit when they mentioned barter I decided that this will work out just fine.  Usually when I barter with these farm families we both get better deals than cash.  

I sell 4-H goats for $100 even though it is a little low because I really want for any kid who wants one to be able to afford one.  If feed keeps going up the way it is I am going to have to raise it next year.   There seems to be a kid shortage in the area this year from all the calls I am getting and conversations I am having.  I know a few people who have jacked thier prices up already and I am just not willing to do that to a kid who just wants to participate.  4-H kids are only a small percentage of our business so it doesn't hurt the bottom line.


----------



## elevan

Jodie - I'm hoping that all is well with you after the tornadoes that tore through your state.


----------



## Remuda1

elevan said:
			
		

> Jodie - I'm hoping that all is well with you after the tornadoes that tore through your state.


X2.


----------



## autumnprairie

update?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodie - I'm hoping that all is well with you after the tornadoes that tore through your state.
> 
> 
> 
> X2.
Click to expand...

X3


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Remuda1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodie - I'm hoping that all is well with you after the tornadoes that tore through your state.
> 
> 
> 
> X2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X3
Click to expand...

x5


----------



## RPC

I also hope all is well.


----------



## jodief100

Thank y'all for your thoughts, we just got power restored.  

The town in Ohio, Moscow that was destroyed is about 40 miles from us.  That tornado was spotted at the racetrack and then took a hopping path towards Moscow.  It passed right over the road I drove down to get home, from my best guess about 20 minutes before I drove through.  There were trees down and a lot of debris when I drove through.  Hubby got stuck at work in a tornado shelter and got home late.  

We lost some siding, the heavy rain cause some damage to one of my elctronets with the rapid flow down the wash in the field and my car has some minor hail damage but we are fine.  Nothing that cannot be fixed.  

We are grateful that once again we were spared. A tornado went directly over our house last year, wiped out the neighbors barn and overturned their new truck on top of a horse trailer.  

No one kidded.  They must not have heard the storm warnings.  

Everything is muddy once again and we have some serious cleaning up to do.  We are very fortunate.  My heart goes out to those who lost homes and loved ones.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Thank y'all for your thoughts, we just got power restored.
> 
> The town in Ohio, Moscow that was destroyed is about 40 miles from us.  That tornado was spotted at the racetrack and then took a hopping path towards Moscow.  It passed right over the road I drove down to get home, from my best guess about 20 minutes before I drove through.  There were trees down and a lot of debris when I drove through.  Hubby got stuck at work in a tornado shelter and got home late.
> 
> We lost some siding, the heavy rain cause some damage to one of my elctronets with the rapid flow down the wash in the field and my car has some minor hail damage but we are fine.  Nothing that cannot be fixed.
> 
> We are grateful that once again we were spared. A tornado went directly over our house last year, wiped out the neighbors barn and overturned their new truck on top of a horse trailer.
> 
> No one kidded.  They must not have heard the storm warnings.
> 
> Everything is muddy once again and we have some serious cleaning up to do.  We are very fortunate.  My heart goes out to those who lost homes and loved ones.


So happy to hear that you are ok. Sorry to hear about the clean up that is to come.  Thank you for updating us. Times like these that I wish I could help with the clean up!


----------



## daisychick

Glad you made it through the storm.


----------



## Remuda1




----------



## jodief100

Nefer kidded.  Two boys and a girl.

They were out in the field enjoying the sunshine.  We let them be for awhile but brought them in when the wind kicked up.  Nefer is enjoying her own personal alfalfa hay and the babies are trying out their legs.  

They are about an hour old here, maybe less.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Wow what a cute family. What a way to end a day. Happy for you. Congrats


----------



## Roll farms

Awww, congrats!


----------



## elevan

Glad you weathered the storm with minimal damage.  Congrats on the kids!  They are adorable (but what goat kid isn't?).


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Glad you weathered the storm with minimal damage.  Congrats on the kids!  They are adorable (but what goat kid isn't?).


X2


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow - Three babies out in the field.  So they can really do it on their own.


----------



## RPC

Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## jodief100

Molly kidded!  Twin boys.  She was out in the field this morning when I found them, still wet but up and walking around.  They are in the barn now since it started snowing.  Pictures later.  I am an hour late and the only reason I have time to type this is hubby is out giving my truck a jump.


----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Here are Molly's boys.  This makes 8 girls and 18 boys for those of you keeping count.  I am glad I am a meat goat farm.  That would kill the bottom line for a dairy goat farmer.  I have doe orders I can't fill but oh well, life happens.  No new ones for at least a week.


----------



## marlowmanor

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Here are Molly's boys.  This makes 8 girls and 18 boys for those of you keeping count.  I am glad I am a meat goat farm.  That would kill the bottom line for a dairy goat farmer.  I have doe orders I can't fill but oh well, life happens.  No new ones for at least a week.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_molly_with_baby.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_molly_with_babies.jpg


Nice looking kids. That kiko buck of yours is definately throwing his color to all the babies. I would have though some of the boer coloring would be shown here.


----------



## jodief100

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Nice looking kids. That kiko buck of yours is definately throwing his color to all the babies. I would have though some of the boer coloring would be shown here.


Funny thing is he doesn't have much color himself.  He is a solid light beige color.  I would have thought I would see more traditional boer color as well but I haven't gotten any from the kiko/boer crosses.  

Now I have to pick which 5 bucks to send to the buck test.  I have 9 possibles out of 6 does.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

>


I love this pic!  I feel so much motherly emotion from that doe.


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on all the babies!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Too cute, thanks for sharing. My goodness, what is with all the boys? You are right about you being in the meat business. Congrats on all the babes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

congrats.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## TTs Chicks




----------



## jodief100

2 inches of snow this morning.  First major snow all year and it happens the day after the tornados.  They keep raising the death toll and what the national news isn't saying is there are 100's injured, many of them very seriously.  Hubby had to change his route work because the road through Piner is still closed.  It is a mess with several homes and a church destroyed.  I knwo a boer goat farmer who lives not far from the church.  I want to know if he is OK but I don't want to bother him by calling when he has more important things to deal with than satisfying my curiosity.  

Molly and Nefer's babies are doing great.  Molly had a little trouble but is doing well now.  The triplets are adorable, they weighed in at 6 and 7 punds each.  I didn't weigh Molly's boys yet but they are bigger.  Butthead's babies are just crazy active.  They were running all over the field yesterday.  She is the only goat I have who can count.  She knows when she is missing one, even when she can't see or hear it.  They are driving her nuts chasing after them on her short little legs.  The babies were 7 lbs at brith and she is only 80 lbs herself.  

Everyone was tucked into the barn this morning while Jack and Snowey wrestled out in the snow.  The dogs love the snow.  

I found something had challenged my electronet when I did my walk around the other day.  A six fot long section of vertical stays is torn from the top horizontal.  We had a whole pack of coyotes with young pups a few weeks ago I wonder if it was them.  Jack and Snows chased them off before I could see excatly what was going on but I coudld tell from the calls there was at least 3 adults and several young ones.  My neighbor says he is tracking them on his game cams and plans on taking some of them out.  They are getting too numerous and starting to threaten pets and livestock. He and 2 of his boys were out this weekend till late so I hope they got some.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We got around 4 inches of snow and a snow day for the kids, but it is already mostly melted. I don't have TV, so reading your comments about the tornadoes helps me keep up, as well as a few comments on facebook. It really does put things in perspective and the little things about farming don't seem like such a big deal when you think about something like a tornado taking out your entire farm or even worse causing injury or taking lives.   

Did the families that were going to come out ever make it or did the weather delay their visit?


----------



## jodief100

Most of the families made it but 2 were no shows.  I don't know if it was weather or not.  I have 4 left and I am selling them to the low income kids for a side of pork and some sorguhm syrup.  Sometime things work out.  

Lots of work to do in the comming weeks.  Spring shelters need to be put up, pastures bushhogged and I want to get a path cut in the woods so I can string my electronet in there.  And fences......neverending fences.  

Got an email from someone wanting does... :/

I made a deal with the local farm store.  They get chicks in once a week and if they still have some of the previous weeks chicks left they are difficultt to sell.  So I said I will come and get all of the previous weeks chicks for $0.50 each.  They agreed but I have to take them all.  I can make this work, I just hope I don't get too many ducks.  I hadn't planned on ducks.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Wow! That is a good deal! And even if you get more duck than you want you could always sell them yourself! Like on craigslist or at a poultry swap (do they have those around where you live?)..... I would snatch that in a heartbeat!! You could sell them easy around here!


----------



## Roll farms

AAAAACK!

You said baby ducks.....

*hides*

(Baby ducks are cute.  But I abhor, despise, hate, etc.etc. raising the messy little buggers.)


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> AAAAACK!
> 
> You said baby ducks.....
> 
> *hides*
> 
> (Baby ducks are cute.  But I abhor, despise, hate, etc.etc. raising the messy little buggers.)


Me too but they sell for $8/lb at the local market.


----------



## jodief100

I ordered my first set of chicks today.  I will be picking them up next week.  I got 25 EE's and 50 of the "assorted heavies", all pullets.  I get 25 "bonus birds"  fro free when I buy 50 so I get the bonus birds.  They are usually all males, hatchery choice though last year I got 4 hens in the bonus box.  Roosters cook up just fine and I have several customers who love it when I throw in a few roos when they buy goats.  I ask resonable prices to begin with so I refuse to dicker. Giving them a few roos makes them feel like they got a "deal"  and since they free range my cost is minimal.  I love a Win-Win.  

We are going on a road trip.  My boy has to visit a state capitol for his merit badge so we are heading to Columbus.  I would have prefered Franfort but they don't do tours at reasonable times.  

New babies got to go out in the field for the first time today.  I am going to call hubby and see how they are doing.  Molly's babies are eager little bugger, big and into everything.  Nefer's are a little more subdued.  

I have a guy coming to quote the roof and gutters on my city house today...... this is going to suck.


----------



## jodief100

All the babies got put to enjoy the wonderful warm and sunny weather this weekend.  I had to round up the goats in the early afternoon so hubby could move my brooders into the barn.  All the mommas came running for the feed bucket but most of the babies stayed out in the field.  They were just enjoying napping and playing too much.  So I had to supervise to make sure none of them ran near the tractor or out the gate.  

When I went out to round them up, Nissan had thee babies on top of her and was snuggling with 4 more.  She is such a good momma.  I am not even sure if hers was even in among them.  I guess she is the desginated kid sitter.  I tried to take a photo but of course they all moved by the time I got the camera out.  

I got the kidding stall converted to a creep feeder for the duration.   The weather is getting nice enough I am not worried about kidding outside.  One of last years kids was in it this morning.  I need to make the hole a little less wide.  

A customer who came by and picked out two goats for his child's 4-H project forgot to mail the deposit so he came by and dropped it off.  I told him he didn't have to, that mailing was fine (they live about 45 minutes away).  They really wanted to see all the baby goats again.  Thier son just sat down with one in his lap for about an hour.  They are expecting thier own soon and have never had goats, just cows.  I told them to call me if they need any help or advise at all.  He is terrified he is going to have to pull one because as he said "there isn't as much room as a cow has".

Chicks get picked up on Wednesday.

Next project - small field shelter for the back field.  I have used that field in the summer and just used the trees as shelter but I want to move does with no babies on them in it next month since it has a southern exposure and already has a lot of growth.  Hubby found a predated deer in that field last week so Jack is going to be joining them while Snows stays up at the barn with the little ones.  

Neighbor J and his son big J have taken out 7 coyotes in the last month so I hope the population has thinned out enough that the goats are not as tempting.

I have a broody hen and no eggs for her to sit on.  I am going to see if i can find some locally.


----------



## Roll farms

I'm expecting 150 chicks tomorrow, 100 I ordered plus the 'bonus' 50 - I'm going to sell them at .25 ea (if I can) for people to raise for meat if they want.

Wishing I hadn't ordered quite so many now that it's time to set up brooders, lol....


----------



## jodief100

Stupid is in the kidding stall.  She has soft ligs and significant discharge.  I am keeping her there even though the weather is wonderful (lows in the 50's highs in the 70's)  because she recieved her unfortunate name due to her record of choosing inappropriate places to kid.  If it drys out before she kids I might let her out but I am not going to risk her finding the only puddle in the field to kid in.  

She may go today, she may go next week.  I doubt it will be longer than 3 days.  I coudl be worng.  I gave up trying to predict kidding a long time ago.


----------



## elevan




----------



## fortheloveofgoats

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Stupid is in the kidding stall.  She has soft ligs and significant discharge.  I am keeping her there even though the weather is wonderful (lows in the 50's highs in the 70's)  because she recieved her unfortunate name due to her record of choosing inappropriate places to kid.  If it drys out before she kids I might let her out but I am not going to risk her finding the only puddle in the field to kid in.
> 
> She may go today, she may go next week.  I doubt it will be longer than 3 days.  I coudl be worng.  I gave up trying to predict kidding a long time ago.


Hope she goes today, and everything goes great!  Stupid love that name. Can't wait for pictures of the kid(s)


----------



## KinderKorner

I once had a Nubian named DumDum. 

Her brother's name was Dumber.

So I had DumDum and Dumber.


----------



## autumnprairie

Whitney's nickname is witless


----------



## jodief100

I let Stupid out of the stall.  It is supposed to be warm and dry for several days.  We will see how it goes.


I put all 26 of the babies in the creep stall.  They were sp adorable.  I tried to get them all in one picture bur I am not tall enough.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Pretty stinkin cute.    And crossing my fingers that Stupid does not live up to her name.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am jealous I only have 3 and you have so many.  they are adorable


----------



## Roll farms

Lookin' good.  Funny how they are mostly all white / silver or lt. red.
I took some kid pics today, too....but haven't gotten around to posting them yet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

you sure got a lot of light honey red kids this year.  they are looking good. Congrats on all the kids.  good luck with Stupid. I heard flies buzzing in the barn today for the first time, it is too early for flies.


----------



## jodief100

I picked up the chicks today at lunch.  Why is a box of chicks just so stinkin cute?  

I ordered 25 EE's and 50 "assorted heavies" which is hatchery choice of  brown egg layers, all pullets.  I then get 25 free "bonus birds"  which are hatchery choice and almost always males.

I got:
26 EE's
15 Golden Comets
11 Tetra Tints
15 Black sex links
11 Speckled Sussex
26 I don't know what they are bonus birds.  I will have to get a good pic and post it.






Here they are in the brooder.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I picked up the chicks today at lunch.  Why is a box of chicks just so stinkin cute?
> 
> I ordered 25 EE's and 50 "assorted heavies" which is hatchery choice of  brown egg layers, all pullets.  I then get 25 free "bonus birds"  which are hatchery choice and almost always males.
> 
> I got:
> 26 EE's
> 15 Golden Comets
> 11 Tetra Tints
> 15 Black sex links
> 11 Speckled Sussex
> 26 I don't know what they are bonus birds.  I will have to get a good pic and post it.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_chicks_in_box.jpg
> 
> Here they are in the brooder.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_chicks.jpg


What cuties  
I love baby chicks
but I have lost 4 of them so far out of 27


----------



## elevan

Cute!


----------



## Roll farms

Ahhh....I see why my chick order isn't coming....you bought them all!

Cute, have fun w/ them.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute! That sure is a lot of chicks!


----------



## TTs Chicks

That is a lot of cute . . goaties and chicks  . .


----------



## jodief100

Moving the electronet today.  It is warm and I do not feel good.........I have two sections done........8 to go.  I have had to jump the truck twice today.  Me thinks I need a new battery.

My Dad called to tell me my Mom is home from the rehab center.  She spent 10 days in the hospital, 6 of them unconscious and on a ventilator.  Then three days in the rehab center.  My family didn't think to call and tell me.  I only found out when I called to wish her happy birthday sometime around the fifth day.  Mom and I have never really gotten along but I would have liked to know.......  She had cerebral spinal fluid leaking due to a head injury.  She should make a full recovery.  The Dr's said there was no sign of permanent brain damage but she called me 3 days ago, didn't want anything and was nice to me which is uncharacteristic.  That makes me think they were wrong, but it seems to be an improvement so I am not complaining.  

Call me rotten for saying such things but I have made my peace with it so there


----------



## jodief100

Whiney kidded.  Twin boys, one red, one traditional, both very dark.  Very busy, you might get pics later.  Stupid is still holding out, soft ligaments but still there.  The March 29 date I have for her may be correct after all.


----------



## autumnprairie

I understand about making your piece with it and all. 
Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## elevan

Being faced with your own mortality can bring certain changes to some people.  I'm glad that your mom is gonna be ok.  

Were boys what you needed from Whiney?  Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100

I needed girls, but boys don't break the bank in meat goats.  That is 20 boys and 8 girls this year......

The pics are not the best but since my day yesterday was crazy and today will be worse, this is all y'all are getting for now.
Yesterday:
5 loads of laundry
4 nets moved
3 meals cooked
2 babies born
1 kitchen cleaned

I have to do 6-12 today........

The traditional is a little weak and wobbly.  I gave him Bo-Se and he improved but is still struggling.  I will put him on the teat a few times today, I think he just needs to get some groceries in him.  He is smaller.  






This guy has a cute little white spot on the top of his head.  he has a milk mustache in this picture.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Thank you for posting, what stunning babes. Congrats.


----------



## autumnprairie

what cuties congrats Jodie


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice looking boys! Congrats!


----------



## Roll farms

Nice looking boys!


----------



## jodief100

Thank you all.  The traditional boy is doing much better.  He can get up by himself now and is chasing after his momma constantly.  This is much improved from Saturday where if I picked him up he could walk over and  find the teat but he couldn't get up without help.  

Chicks are starting to feather out.  

It was a nice weekend to get work done, I have a sunburn.  

6 nets moved to the front pasture and 9 goats are in it with Jack.  I will move 8 more this weekend.  I have more nets on order.  Those things are great for sectioning off patures.  

I am sore today but it is a good sore.

Spring is here, I found ticks in my hair!!!!!  Jo Jo had one in his ear.  Need more gunieas.  I was in the pasture on the other side of the creek.  Dang birds won't cross the creek.


----------



## autumnprairie

I to had great weather and and am sore, still not done. Is it me or does our to do list NEVER ends?
I glad you got a lot done.


----------



## jodief100

Rough start to the week.  Hubby was out of town for work Monday night.  Jack escpaed from the front field pen.  He is used to getting dinner in the barn so he shows up at the barn at dinnertime.  He is not leased trained and HATES car rides.  I put a leash on him and he did OK until I got within a few feet of the truck.  Then he fought me.  I knocked him down, went through the cycle again....... After a few wrestling matches he slipped his collar and runs off into the woods.  Did I mention he is 150 lbs?  So I fed and watered all the stock at the barn and then drove food and water out to the front field.  It is only .4 miles but I don't want to carry 5 gallons of water that far.  "A pint's a pound"  so 5 gallons is 40 pounds.  

Jack shows up at the barn when I get back, so I put the leash on again and we walk out to the field.  No problem this time.  I then have to walk the fence line, in the dark to find where he got out.  I hooked the electronet into a very old existing field fence.  There was a Jack sized hole in the rusty field fence.  It didn't look like he created it, just found it.  So I did a "Bubba"  repair, in the dark.  I walked in the house for the evening at 22:08.  Skipped dinner and went straight to the shower.  Dog wrestling a big harry Pyr got me all sweaty and dirty.  

All fine last night.  I transfered my two broody hens into thier own coop, I have some hatching eggs on order I got from BYC so lets see how this works out.  I am so excited!  I haven't hatched out eggs in years. Even then I never saw it.  We lived in Phoenix and the chickens had free range.  A hen would disapear for a few weeks and then reappear with chicks.  In warm, dry climates you can do such things.  

Ordered 20 "hatchery choice"  heratage breed turkeys yesterday.......  They will arrive the week of April 20th.   

No the list never ends, I just keep adding to it.

Finish Hoop House
Build little hen house for Silkies
2nd hoop house for turkeys
Build Goat shelter in back field
Stabilize and weatherize the barn water barrels
Install gutters and barrels at field shelters
Build brooder house


----------



## TTs Chicks

Dog rastlin is no fun - I hate when my pyr finds (or sometimes digs) a hole.  Glad you got him back where he belongs


----------



## autumnprairie

glad things are coming along. I hate you had to fix the fence in the dark


----------



## Roll farms

The only time one of our LGD's has tried to escape has been Edge when she had pups....I think she wanted away from 11 hungry mouths, lol.

I feel your "neverending list" pain....but if we gotta be working, at least it's been grand weather for it.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The only time one of our LGD's has tried to escape has been Edge when she had pups....I think she wanted away from 11 hungry mouths, lol.
> 
> I feel your "neverending list" pain....but if we gotta be working, at least it's been grand weather for it.


Jack is not containable.  If he wants out, he will find a way.  It is rarely a problem since he prefers to stay with "his"  goats.  I think the issue is I only brought down some of the goast and he is tryign to take care of all of them.  Either that or he misses Snowey, my other LGD.  I am not sure which.  I have put him out in the field without Snowey before and he was fine so I suspect it is the former.  I will keep putting him back and only feeding him a the field and hopefully he will catch on.  I will be adding more goats this weekend so maybe that will help.

The neverending list isn't really a pain, I like staying busy.  I just have too many things that "have" to be done before I can get to the things I want to do.


----------



## jodief100

Stupid kidded last night!  A boy and a girl.  No problems, dry and nursing on their own in a few hours.   You will have to wait until hubby gets home for pictures.  I am laid up right now.

I found where the free range hens are laying last night.  I found a catch of about 4 dozen eggs up behind the barn, under an old stock tank tipped next to the scrap wood pile. So I get down on my knees to crawl down there and get the eggs and....... put my knee right on a board with some nails sticking through.  About one inch of rusty nail right in my leg.   Well I pull my knee off, round up the eggs and start towards the house and I have a very irrational psychosomatic reaction.  I get really dizzy and feel faint.  I sit down.  Now I get nauseous.  So I lay down, my head below my body in the cool wet grass and rest for awhile.  Hubby keeps asking "are you OK"  while he is frantically trying to finish up something on the garage that has to be done before the rain comes in.  I raise my arm when he asks.  

We finish up the chores, slowly.  I round up Jack AGAIN!  I decided to put Snowy in the front field.  Hubby thinks Jack feels he needs to be with the babies.  

When I go out for final barn check at 9:30, Stupid has babies on the ground. I round them up, put them in the pen and call it a night.

 I am tired.  I went to the Dr for a tetanus booster and antibiotics.  

I need a nap, couldn't sleep, my leg hurt.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

for the leg

 for new babies


----------



## daisychick

Wow!  that sounds painful.   Hope it doesn't give you problems for long so you aren't laid up all weekend.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Ooo. That made me cringe. I stepped on a rusty nail as a kid. I know that "irrational psychosomatic" response you speak of.


----------



## Queen Mum

OUCH!  Ow, ow, ow!  It hurts to think about it.  I would have laid down too.   Hope you feel better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## autumnprairie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## elevan

I hope you're feeling better this evening Jodie.


----------



## Mamaboid

Reading your post made my knee hurt.  I can only imagine how bad yours did and still does.  Sure hope it feels better soon and doesn't give you any problems long term.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Reading your post made my knee hurt.  I can only imagine how bad yours did and still does.  Sure hope it feels better soon and doesn't give you any problems long term.


x2.   I am rubbing my knee as I read that and remembering when I fractured it as a teenager. Owie.   There is definitely a deep visceral reaction to stabbing wounds.


----------



## RPC

Congrats on Stupid's kids but sorry about your knee hope you feel better fast.


----------



## jodief100

Getting better, still gimping around and not sleeping well.  I took lots of pictures today, the weather was wonderful and I couldn't get any building of anything done.

Stupid's baby girl day 1






Stupid's baby boy day 1





Molly being a jungle jim.





Whiney's babies, 1 week old.





This little girl has the most beautiful face!





Babies in field.





They love to play on the roofing in the field.





Stupid's girl today





Stupid's boy today, he has a cute little black spot on his neck.





I ran the net out into my front yard because it has some really nice growth right now.





Anyone want some kisses?


----------



## TTs Chicks

Beautiful pics!  Stupids girl is pretty   Who could resist kisses from such a cute face


----------



## Roll farms

I'd take those kisses!  Too cute!


----------



## autumnprairie

the pics


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I need an electric net for my yard.


----------



## jodief100

Rolls- do you recognize the beautiful face on the little while girl?  

20kids- the net is very handy, we have been able to utilize 3 x as much pasture as we would without it.  It really helps with rotations.  

I was out in the "open yearlings"  pen last night. These are girls that are a year old this spring and weren't big enough to be bred last fall.  I noticed Trouble has an udder, a very nice one.  I had to lute that little tart twice this fall when she kept getting out.  I guess I missed the last time.  She is too far along for lute now so I just cross my fingers and hope for the best.  She is about 70 lbs now. 70 lbs and 8 months is considered "big enough"  for kikos but that is at breeding!  At least I am pretty sure it is Bullet she is bred to, he throws smaller kids.  I left her out with the yearlings since they get less feed.   As long as the warm weather holds up she can stay out there.


----------



## elevan

Sounds like Trouble has lived up to her name.     that she kids easily and without issue.


----------



## jodief100

After a month of warm, 50-70 degree days, I decided to take down all the heated buckets and put away the warming barrel this last weekend.  Last night it freezes.  Not bad, around 30 degrees, the water only had a very thin layer which I broke through by pushing on it slightly. Spring in the midwest at its finest!  It will probably snow on opening day again.  

Chickens have found all new places to lay since I found thier stash.  Now that I know they are laying again I am looking harder.   It is like Easter morning every night.... 2 blue ones under the backhow, a pink one in the scale, 3 brown ones under the tarp with the deck mower and a green one under the trailer.........  never the same twice.  

Chicks and kids are all growing well.  I don't think 'Nilla got bred and I don't want to have a solo goat kid in September.  I am not sure if I should give her another season or not.  She is small and has limped on her hind end every since last summer.  I never did find out what happened, I treated for EVERYTHING but ever since she swings her back side wierd and her feet go to the inside of her step.  Were she a person I would say she took a blow to the head but I don't think that would have any effect on a goat.  

I am really ticked off at the local TS.   I found out they were selling "leftover"  chicks every week to someone for $0.50 each.  I wasn't selling any birds because he could undercut my prices by $2 and that is more than my margin. So I talked to the manager at TS and he agreed to cut me in on the deal.  He told me I had to wait until Saturdays to pick them up.  So every Saturday for three weeks I go to TS and am told "we sold them all, no leftovers this week"  I find out it was because they were selling all of them to the other guy on Friday morning, at $0.50 each.  So last Friday I go in at 10:30 count 128 birds remaining and am told, "no everyone has to wait until Saturday".  I sit in the parking lot and wait.  Less than two hours later Mr. "you can't beat my prices" walks out with two boxes of chicks. 

So they get shipments in on Mondays and Wednesdays and sell all thier chicks at a steep discount on Friday.  That means TS has no chicks  to sell at full price all weekend and I loose business because I can't compete with someone getting an exclusive deal like that.   I doesn't make any sense, if I loose business, TS looses business.  Do they not understand that?   So the local TS got a nasty gram from me.  If they don't contact me with an acceptable arrangement I am writing corporate.  If that doesn't fix it, I get out of the started hen business and start shopping at Southern States.  I told them as much in the letter. We have a tax exempt account with TS so they can look up our expenditures and see we have spent over $10,000 in that store since it opened less than three years ago.  If that doesn't make me a customer worth not screwing over I have no idea what would.  I don't even care if "fixing it" means no one gets discounts, at least then it is a level playing field.  Hubby thinks they are going to send me a 10% off coupon and a .

Knee hurts worse now than it has all weekend.  It is a "good"  hurt becasue it is a healign hurt but it still sucks.  I keep reminding myself that 80 years ago or in some other parts of the world today, this could have been fatal.  Need to remind myself how lucky I am sometimes.


----------



## Roll farms

I gave up being mad at feed stores for selling chicks / birds cheaper than I can.  We have 3 of them close by....I can't compete....They don't want to be stuck w/ a bunch of extra chicks any more than I do, and trust me, I've seen the invoices, they DO take a big loss on those chicks they mark down, but they can't keep them forever.

I can't even count on my so-called customers to show up and take chicks they say they will.   My incubators are off.


----------



## jodief100

Trouble kidded!  A boy and a girl.  They are tiny.  I had no idea she was this close.  We had to bring her into the barn from the front field.  Me riding in the back of the pickup- no topper.  I was holding onto Trouble for dear life and sliding all over.  I wound up on my back with her horns in my face, but I held on!  Trouble is enjoying her luxury accommodations and 3 course meal (Fresh water, alfalfa hay and grain).  

Babies are doing great!  They were dry with full bellies when I found them.  I went out to feed the girls, Trouble was away from the group and making noise.  She was hesitant to come into the feeding area.  So I checked her hiney, it was wet and dirty but I couldn't tell anything for sure, it was dark.  So I sent hubby back to the house for the big flashlight.  When Trouble finished eating she ran like a rocket back to her spot down the hill.  I knew she babies down there at that point.


----------



## Roll farms

No wonder you call her trouble....

Congrats.


----------



## autumnprairie

congrats


----------



## RPC

Congrats she sounds like a good momma.


----------



## jodief100

Trouble's babies are 4 and 4 1/2 pounds.  I knew they were tiny.  Hope to get y'all pics tonight but I is going to be a late one.


----------



## elevan

Wow.  Congratulations!  She definitely earned her name, but at least she's a good mama.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Sorry so late, but very CUTE pictures!


----------



## jodief100

Last night I was walking the hounds for their final p-stop before bed.  I came around the corner of the house and looked up at the barn.  I see orange lights in the barn, right where my brooder boxes are.  What the heck- THOSE LIGHTS ARE MOVING!   I run back in the house, yell BARN! FIRE!  and run to the back of the house.  I slip on my boots and dash out the door.  I am running up the hill, Hubby is halfway there.  I didnt know he could run that fast.  I am thinking, fire extinguisher by the door, goat water buckets in the stall, see if you can get Trouble and her kids out of the stall  Keep in mind, we are on a cistern, have no outdoor water tap and no running water at the barn.  

When I get about 10 feet from the barn, the lights diminish.  I think Thank goodness for the fire extinguisher!  I open the door and hubby is walking towards me.  He says Hazard lights on the tractor were turned on Dang cats must have hit the switch.  

So all is well, everyone is safe.  I was dead tired but after that I couldnt get to sleep for an hour. If I am going to get my heart rate up like that just before going to bed  I can think of much more pleasant ways to do it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Last night I was walking the hounds for their final p-stop before bed.  I came around the corner of the house and looked up at the barn.  I see orange lights in the barn, right where my brooder boxes are.  What the heck- THOSE LIGHTS ARE MOVING!   I run back in the house, yell BARN! FIRE!  and run to the back of the house.  I slip on my boots and dash out the door.  I am running up the hill, Hubby is halfway there.  I didnt know he could run that fast.  I am thinking, fire extinguisher by the door, goat water buckets in the stall, see if you can get Trouble and her kids out of the stall  Keep in mind, we are on a cistern, have no outdoor water tap and no running water at the barn.
> 
> When I get about 10 feet from the barn, the lights diminish.  I think Thank goodness for the fire extinguisher!  I open the door and hubby is walking towards me.  He says Hazard lights on the tractor were turned on Dang cats must have hit the switch.
> 
> So all is well, everyone is safe.  I was dead tired but after that I couldnt get to sleep for an hour. If I am going to get my heart rate up like that just before going to bed  I can think of much more pleasant ways to do it.


Don't mean to laugh,  But


----------



## daisychick

I have done the same exact thing!!               My DH has this stupid construction sign that has a flashing light on top stored in his shed and it is solar powered.   I have my baby chicks in his shed and I always peak out the window of the house to make sure I can see their heat lamp glowing throw the shed window.  One night I saw flashing orange flickers and I ran out there with a bucket just knowing it was a fire.   Somehow the light on the sign got powered up enough from the heat lamp glow to start flashing!!!   I just about had a heart attack and like you, there was no way I could go back to sleep after that adrenaline rush.    

Glad to hear your "barn fire" was not a real one.


----------



## Roll farms

Well thanks for the near- heart attack, Jodie.....now I gotta get my heart rate down....


----------



## autumnprairie

you scared me too, I am glad there was no fire


----------



## redtailgal

I was in tears before I got started reading............

Ya got me!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Thank goodness!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Now that I know there was not fire


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Oh that is mean.  I read your subject and thought "how many animals did she lose, was the barn destroyed, etc".  Glad everything is OK.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

You are too early for an April fool's joke - that was not nice.


----------



## Queen Mum

OH MY GOODNESS.  I was so worried.  I thought, "What a nightmare!   THIS IS TERRIBLE."    YOU PILL!    You scared the daylights out of all of us.    Now,  that we are all calmed down.      How is your heart?


----------



## elevan

Like everyone else, I was terrified of what I would read opening this up...then the tears started rolling...tears of laughter  
I'm glad it turned out to be a false alarm!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Last night I was walking the hounds for their final p-stop before bed.  I came around the corner of the house and looked up at the barn.  I see orange lights in the barn, right where my brooder boxes are.  What the heck- THOSE LIGHTS ARE MOVING!   I run back in the house, yell BARN! FIRE!  and run to the back of the house.  I slip on my boots and dash out the door.  I am running up the hill, Hubby is halfway there.  I didnt know he could run that fast.  I am thinking, fire extinguisher by the door, goat water buckets in the stall, see if you can get Trouble and her kids out of the stall  Keep in mind, we are on a cistern, have no outdoor water tap and no running water at the barn.
> 
> When I get about 10 feet from the barn, the lights diminish.  I think Thank goodness for the fire extinguisher!  I open the door and hubby is walking towards me.  He says Hazard lights on the tractor were turned on Dang cats must have hit the switch.
> 
> So all is well, everyone is safe.  I was dead tired but after that I couldnt get to sleep for an hour. If I am going to get my heart rate up like that just before going to bed  I can think of much more pleasant ways to do it.


Oh my gosh what a scare. I am so sorry for thinking it was funny when you said, I didn't know he could run so fast. I could just picture your face. So happy to hear the it was lights on the tractor. At least it was practice for you guys, right?


----------



## jodief100

Last night was uneventful.  I had to move the electronet because we are expecting severe storms and it was too close to the creek.  

We are all calmed down from the "emergency"  and can laugh about it now.  Hubby said yesterday he ran right between two fence posts without the fact they had barbed wire strung between them.  Good thing I had taken the barbed wire down the day before.  

Trouble's kids are adorable!  I will get pics this weekend, I promise.  

TS called so I think we can come to an agreement.  I am still ticked about it.  

"real"  job sucks right now.  I want to go home.


----------



## jodief100

I got about 150 chicks last night for $0.50 each.  I had to hurry and put together a bunch of brooders since I didn't expect so many.    And it was cold last night so I had to get a bunch of lamps.  

Then a neighbor called and asked if I could come over and look at his goat.  He thought she should have kidded by ow and she hasn't.  The poor thing is a tiny boer, about 50 lbs and she was bred accidentally.  She is this guy's pet and he is worried about his little girl.  Her ligs were gone and she had a little discharge but her udder wasn't completely in yet.  Her condition was pretty bad, her said he has been giving her about 3 lbs of grain a day and she just isn't gaining.  I told him she was putting everything into the kids and she should kid within a few days.  I told him to call me if she had trouble.  I am really concerned those kids are huge.  He called today and said she still hasn't kidded but her udder has gotten much bigger. 

I got the electronet moved again, now it is on the side yard.  

And here are Trouble's kids!   They are adorable.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

Cute and beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Roll farms

CUTE babies.....Sure hope that neighbor's doe kids easy.


----------



## jodief100

Neighbor called, she has a long string of goo.  Not long now.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Cute babies.   hoping neighbors girl doesn't have trouble


----------



## jodief100

Neighbor's doe had a beautiful, 7 lb 6 oz black headed girl with no assistance required.  He was freaking out because he thought she still had one in there.  I went over and she was fine.  Afterbirth passed about a half hour after I got there.  Mom and baby are doing great.


----------



## marlowmanor

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Neighbor's doe had a beautiful, 7 lb 6 oz black headed girl with no assistance required.  He was freaking out because he thought she still had one in there.  I went over and she was fine.  Afterbirth passed about a half hour after I got there.  Mom and baby are doing great.


 Glad to hear it all went well. I bet that little blackheaded doeling is gorgeous too!


----------



## jodief100

YEA BIG BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Stayed up to midnight to watch the game......... very tired.

Maybe tomorrow I will get pictures of my 5 brooders and 200+ chicks.  

I going to go take a nap under the table in the confrence room.


----------



## RPC

Wow good for your neighbors doe I am glad all went well.


----------



## Roll farms

Hey, I'm behind on my Goat Rancher reading....but did I see your pic in the Dec. issue, in the article about the Kiko sale in Corydon???


----------



## jodief100

Yes Rolls, that is us in the picture.  The conference and lectures were great but the sale was out of control!!!!!!   It was cold and the barn wasn't heated and the prices were way too high.  They are doing it earlier next year to avoid the cold but the picked the week of the Greyhound Gathering!   I have sold coats at the Gathering for 8 years, I need to clone myself.

Two poultry swaps this Staurday.  One at SS 10 miles south of me and one at the TSC 12 miles north of me.  I have tons of chicks I need to sell and have no idea which one to go to.  

The TSC is closer to the city and can draw a bigger crowd but they are city people.  I sell a lot of heritige birds to city people but I have about 1/3 heritige birds and 2/3 production birds right now.   But the manager of TC personally asked me to come.  They don't promote the sale very well, just have a sign in the store.  They don't really do anything for the vendors just allow them to set up in the parking lot.  

The SS is in Falmouth.  It is the county seat with a population of about 10,000 surrounded by farms like us.  They just started doing thier swaps so I haven't sold there yet.  The person I talked to on the phone was very excited and helpful.  They are advertising better and really informing everyone who comes in the store about it.  They want vendors to register (no charge) so they know what is being sold and help out.  They also want the vendors to fill out a feedback form with suggestions for improvment and are giving a 10% off coupon in the store to anyone who buys at the swap.  

So where do I go?!?!?!?!  Once again, I need a clone.  Hubby and dearest boy are going to be taking care of two customers who are coming out to the farm for goats and then they need to run into the city because dearest boy's Boy Scout troop is hiding the eggs for the school Easter festival.    I love the Easter festival, they save all the egg cartons for me so I every year I get about 200 new cartons for free.

Do I go to where I know I can sell some birds but don't get a warm and fuzzy feeling about it or do I try someplace new? :/


----------



## marlowmanor

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Yes Rolls, that is us in the picture.  The conference and lectures were great but the sale was out of control!!!!!!   It was cold and the barn wasn't heated and the prices were way too high.  They are doing it earlier next year to avoid the cold but the picked the week of the Greyhound Gathering!   I have sold coats at the Gathering for 8 years, I need to clone myself.
> 
> Two poultry swaps this Staurday.  One at SS 10 miles south of me and one at the TSC 12 miles north of me.  I have tons of chicks I need to sell and have no idea which one to go to.
> 
> The TSC is closer to the city and can draw a bigger crowd but they are city people.  I sell a lot of heritige birds to city people but I have about 1/3 heritige birds and 2/3 production birds right now.   But the manager of TC personally asked me to come.  They don't promote the sale very well, just have a sign in the store.  They don't really do anything for the vendors just allow them to set up in the parking lot.
> 
> The SS is in Falmouth.  It is the county seat with a population of about 10,000 surrounded by farms like us.  They just started doing thier swaps so I haven't sold there yet.  The person I talked to on the phone was very excited and helpful.  They are advertising better and really informing everyone who comes in the store about it.  They want vendors to register (no charge) so they know what is being sold and help out.  They also want the vendors to fill out a feedback form with suggestions for improvment and are giving a 10% off coupon in the store to anyone who buys at the swap.
> 
> So where do I go?!?!?!?!  Once again, I need a clone.  Hubby and dearest boy are going to be taking care of two customers who are coming out to the farm for goats and then they need to run into the city because dearest boy's Boy Scout troop is hiding the eggs for the school Easter festival.    I love the Easter festival, they save all the egg cartons for me so I every year I get about 200 new cartons for free.
> 
> Do I go to where I know I can sell some birds but don't get a warm and fuzzy feeling about it or do I try someplace new? :/


I think I'd be trying something new and going to SS. It's closer to you and it sounds like they have been advertising more and are doing more for the buyers and sellers.


----------



## Roll farms

x2


----------



## elevan

x3


----------



## autumnprairie

X4
stopping by to say hi


----------



## jodief100

I am putting my lunch hour to good use and making signs for the poultry swap.  I love using the color printer here!  Despite the fact I really WANT to go to SS, I am going to TSC. Why?   Because they cut me a good deal on chicks and when he did he personaly asked me to come to this weekend's poultry swap.  So I kinda feel obligated.  I thought about seeing if Dearest Son wanted to man the booth there while I took care of SS but hubby didn't think he is quite ready for that responsibility at 13.  

I am looking at all the hatcherys cool birds and trying to figure out what I might be able to sell this summer.  Turkeys did really well last year and I have a bunch on order.  I sold a few giuneas and am considering pheseants.  Pheassants can't reproduce in KY soil but some peopel may want them to hunt.  The dove's and pidgons are already covered by  the "Dove guy".  He has a business releasing doves for events and is always at the swap.  I have never seen him sell a single bird.


----------



## RPC

Have a Happy Easter


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Easter Jodie have a great day


----------



## jodief100

Super busy weekend.  I got so much done it feels great.  I went into town Friday to talk to the feed mill.  I am at the point where I can order a half ton at a time so the feed mill is now an option.  I will be saving $5 per hundred weight on chicken feed and $14 per hundred weight on goat feed.  At the rate I am going through it that is going to mean several hundred dollars a year.  When I came home my dear boy was mowing the lawn.  He was very excited to be allowed to mow with the big tractor now.  I then cleaned out my truck and got my booth ready for the chicken swap.  The weather report was for 40's in the morning so I had to get the generator loaded and the light hangers rigged.  

Saturday morning I got up and it was 26 degrees!   So I decided I was getting to the chicken swap and hour late and leaving the young birds at home.  It was 32 when I left.  The day was nice; it got to the 60's.  I sold about 30 birds and gave away a lot of cards.  A guy is coming tonight to get some bantams.  Then my dear boy and I moved the electronet.  I made dinner and we had family movie night.  

Sunday we got boys banded, kids weighed and tagged and moved three mommas down to the front field to wean their kids.  This is a new technique I am trying, move the moms and keep the kids with the group.  I have read it has some success in reducing weaning stress.  I have heard any screaming and just a little bit of a soft meh meh when Rusty was looking for Nissan last night.  If no screaming means reduced stress I like the way this is working out.  

We spent the afternoon at my in-laws and I didnt get too annoyed at anyone so it was a good day.  

I need to clean out the Silkie pen and put hanging feeders in the meatbird brooder tonight.   I swear those birds do not even move from their spot in front of the chick feeder.  They just sit in their spot and eat all day long.  Then they waddle 4 inches behind them to the water and waddle 4 inches back to the food.


----------



## jodief100

I ordered 25 more turkeys.    I need to scout around the junk pile here at work to find a crate to brood them in.  

I just got cought up reading everyone's journals.  I haven't been on all weekend, boy does everyone have exciting stuff going on.


----------



## jodief100

I had two customers come by last night.  I traded one a trio of adult silkies for 16, 3 week old Golden Comets.  The other has never had chickens before and bought 20, 2-4 week old layers.  I told him to call me if he has any questions.  I hope he enjoys them.  

I found three boxes in the trash pile at work,   plywood crates that are 48 W x 48 L x 30  high.  I drove the truck in today and am going to make them my turkey brooders.  

I got a call from L, another bird dealer.  He said SS in Alexandria called him.  They are starting a swap on the 3rd Saturdays of the month.  That is another townie feed store where I can probably sell heritage hens 2 and 3 at a time all day long.  I think I may stop by the hatchery next week.  I am down to just production crosses right now.  

My meat goat customer who came out Saturday wants ducks.  L says he has some Muscovys brooding about 200 eggs right now.  Does anyone know if the Muscovys are a good meat bird?  L says they are but he is trying to sell me some.  

We had a 4-H group out last Friday learning how to give immunizations and band the boys.  It was nice to be able to help.  I sold two more goats.  Two of the kids had goats reserved that died and they needed replacements. I only had two females and they are really too small so I cut them a deal.  Their county is a very poor county and there is no weight requirement.  At least they will be able to participate.  

MIL is coming by tonight.  Maybe sometime I can get the hoop house finished, I want to move some birds out the brooders this weekend and need the hoop house!

So glad I didnt start the garden.  We have had frost every morning this week and is is supposed to be colder still tonight.  I guess since April and February swapped weather this year.


----------



## Goatherd

> Does anyone know if the Muscovys are a good meat bird?  L says they are but he is trying to sell me some.


Muscovy's are one of the best meat birds in the duck family and have delicious flavor to their meat.  Their meat is not greasy compared to other duck breeds.  I wouldn't hesitate at all.


----------



## elevan

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the Muscovys are a good meat bird?  L says they are but he is trying to sell me some.
> 
> 
> 
> Muscovy's are one of the best meat birds in the duck family and have delicious flavor to their meat.  Their meat is not greasy compared to other duck breeds.  I wouldn't hesitate at all.
Click to expand...

Yep.  Delicious.  They are on my list to add next year.  I would go for it if you've got the room for them.


----------



## jodief100

OK, I need to look up what kind of housing ducks need.  I have a pond but it is waaaaaaaaay up on the hill.  The creek goes right in front of the house but I can't fence it.  Will they stay?  

MIL is not just comming over to let the grandkids torture my animals and tell me I am not taking proper care of my goats like she usually does- NO I find out two hours ago she is bringing dinner!!!!!!!!

So my clean freak, neat nick never a spot of dust or thing out of place in her house is comming for dinner.  I haven't cleaned in weeks!  There is a pile of dirty dishes in the sink and the washing machine broke down Sunday so dirty clothes are sorted and piled everywhere.  There is MUD on my kitchen floor!!!!!  There is weeks worth of mail on the table!!!!!  There are chicken feeders torn apart and drying in the bathroom!!!!!!!  I haven't dusted in weeks!!!!!!!  Cat hair on the couch!!!!!

And I hate her cooking, too heavy, bland and "processed"  for my taste.  

Hyperventalating here........... Calm down......deep breaths........

Why is it I can stand up to Union machinists at work, stare down my boss's boss and tell him he is wrong and not bat an eye, but my MIL terrifies me?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I advised my MIL a long time ago that I was NOT Martha Stewart, nor was I June Cleaver. And, as long as she isn't making my mortgage payment she does not get a say so in my house keeping. NOR does she get to comment on my care or lack of care of her son. If she doesn't like how I take care of him she can have him back!

But I can be a bit blunt sometimes. :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I advised my MIL a long time ago that I was NOT Martha Stewart, nor was I June Cleaver. And, as long as she isn't making my mortgage payment she does not get a say so in my house keeping. NOR does she get to comment on my care or lack of care of her son. If she doesn't like how I take care of him she can have him back!
> 
> But I can be a bit blunt sometimes. :/


That is funny. I told my husband in front of his mother, That any time he has a problem with my house keeping or how I do things he is welcome to move back in with his mommy.  Of course his mother said, he was always welcome to move back home. But I am not so sure DH is quite so excited about that idea. LOL  

I don't act like I even notice the mess when she walks into the house. I welcome her with a big smile and we start chatting while she is looking around at the mess.  

Jodie it sounds like you and I could compare the size of our mail piles and laundry piles.


----------



## daisychick

Focus on the main areas like the kitchen and living room.   Stuff all the other stuff in your bedroom.  Only clean the floors of the main rooms.   You can do this, clean like a tornado.   That is what I have to do all the time.    I am not a regular clean the house type and when I have last minute guests coming I turn into a crazy cleaning woman and do the best I can.   GOOD LUCK!


----------



## daisychick

Oh forgot to address the ducks.   Ducks don't have to have a pond at all.  They are fine in a regular pen with a pan of water.   You just have to clean their water everyday.  If you are getting them for re-sale and just raising them up for meat, they certainly don't need an elaborate spot.   A nice lean to type little shelter and a fence would work great.   Actually one of your hoop houses would work perfectly.


----------



## TTs Chicks

I can relate about the MIL - mine rarely shows up   If I want to do a quick pick up I do the kitchen, living room and bathroom and everything else I throw on my bed 

And my ducks/geese have a kiddie pool and a turtle sandbox filled with water


----------



## elevan

BIG DEEP BREATH!

I completely understand where you're coming from.  My MIL was a nightmare.  She told me that I wasn't good enough for her son.  She tried to ruin my wedding.  She called me trash.  DH told her what he thought about her actions and that was that.

I never went out of my way to make things look fantastic for her.  I never made any specials meals for her (she hated mushrooms...wasn't allergic...so I didn't remove them from a dish that I was making).

She made her peace with me about a month before she died.

You married the son...that is who you have to live with and please....MIL can like it or lump it...especially since she invited herself.


----------



## redtailgal

I'm a neat freak myself,  my house is normally very tidy and clean, but sometimes even my OCD self is just too tired to care.

It was one of those too tired to care days that my MIL came over and commented that my counters were dirty (and they were, but OH WELL).

I handed her  a wet rag.  She said "Well! *I'm* not gonna clean your house"

I told her the rag was not for cleaning. It was to stuff in her oversized overbearing mouth.

She shut up.

  Short, sweet and to the point.  that's how I like it.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88




----------



## 20kidsonhill

LOL


----------



## autumnprairie

clean or not to clean? It is your house you have been crazy busy I would straighten if you feel like it if not dont worry, My MIL told me today that the 2 men in my life need to help me clean that I shouldn't do it all  My DH may get a phone call about it this week


----------



## Mamaboid

I have been married uumm lets just say more than once.  I have had the MIL from you know where, she actually was the biggest cause of the divorce.  I can so relate to your posts.  But now I am gonna rub salt a little just because I feel so lucky.  I now have the absolute best MIL in the world.  She is a little spitfire, 92 years old, lives alone, takes no prisoners, 4'8" and ALWAYS takes my side.  We are very close.  My DH is her 'baby', but she will tell him very quickly if she sees something she doesn't like.  I just lover her.  Her health has been failing a little recently and I am so very much dreading the day when we lose her.  I hope it is years away yet.  As for the house cleaning thing, I don't worry because her house is the only one I have ever seen that is more scattered than mine.


----------



## TTs Chicks

So did you survive the MIL visit ?


----------



## jodief100

Dinner went OK.  It is not so much my MILs disapproval that bugs me, it is that I hate the fact I cant keep my house clean.  I hate living in a dirty house.  Messy I can handle, dirty bugs me.  Having MIL come over unexpectedly just brings it to the forefront of my attention.  

Dont get me wrong, I can feel MIL eyes boring at me with the silence SCREAMING what a horrible DIL I am.  I dont think she has ever approved of me.  My inlaws didnt get us a wedding gift or ever said anything other than, oh, I guess you two are married now?  We went down to the courthouse one Saturday afternoon and sent out announcements afterwards.  I hate big parties, loud music and spending time and money doing something I really dont enjoy. I also didnt want to deal with either her or my mother so there was no wedding.  

I had to work late so instead of having about 30 minutes to attempt a clean up, I had time to run in the door, frantically empty the dishwasher, load half of the dirty dishes in the sink into the dishwasher and pick up the laundry pile in the living room and shove it in bathroom.  Less than five minutes from the time I walked in the door to the time she arrived with the monsters (grandkids).   Hubby cleaned off the kitchen table. 

So I do the best I can and run in the bathroom to change/hide the fact I am crying about the horrendous state of my house.  I then spend the next hour doing the evening feeding and clean up while the grandkids chase my goats all over the field even after I asked them to stop following when the goats start running.  

Then a bland, tasteless and heavy dinner with MIL commenting about my dishes being old and my glasses mismatched.  She did admire the fact all my flatware matched but that is because she got us the flatware for Christmas.  Maybe she will get me glasses this year?  Then I sit silently while hubby discusses our busy schedules with her (I love my man!). The discussion has a heavy emphasis on all of the record keeping, advertising, swaps and sales, classes and seminars, selecting breeding stock and working with other producers that I do without him.  Plus pointing out my 10 hour work day, 2  hour commute and the fact I do all of the shopping and cooking. Did I mention I LOVE  this man? Her comment why do you work 10 hour days if you dont get overtime?  Oh I dont know!  Maybe because I like my job and I want to keep it?!?!!?!?  

She is a nice enough person in her own way.  She just lives in her own little world, doesnt comprehend anything outside of it and no desire to understand anything else.  She also thinks her way of living is right and anything different is wrong.    In a way I feel sorry for her.

OK, off my rant.  Tonight I immunize babies, weigh and tag and get my turkey brooders set up.  Turkeys should be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Turkeys should be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!!




Mine come next week!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Your husband sounds wonderful.  We both have wonderful husbands and pretty messy houses. And like you I am not a fan of a messy house, but it is a result of our busy lives. 

OH, I don't even have matching flatware.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

jodief100 said:
			
		

> She is a nice enough person in her own way.  She just lives in her own little world, doesnt comprehend anything outside of it and no desire to understand anything else.  She also thinks her way of living is right and anything different is wrong.  :


I can relate to this. I am a single parent and a long time ago made the choice to live with my parents for the kids. I wanted them to have a father, and just anyone won't do so I figured my dad did ok with me.  Anyway I made the choice to homeschool the kids. Then about 18 months ago stopped getting child support so I had to go to work. SO my dear mother stays at home with my kids and homeschools them, takes care of all the animals that we have, and does her best to keep the house cleaned and to have dinner ready when Dad and I get home frome work. And just this weekend my father accused her of sitting home on her a** all week doing nothing  because she does not work outside the house.

I have found the best thing to do is to let him live in his little make belive world and to not do anything to make him see reality.


----------



## TTs Chicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Dinner went OK.  It is not so much my MILs disapproval that bugs me, it is that I hate the fact I cant keep my house clean.  I hate living in a dirty house.  Messy I can handle, dirty bugs me.


 Me too




			
				jodief100 said:
			
		

> She just lives in her own little world, doesnt comprehend anything outside of it and no desire to understand anything else.  She also thinks her way of living is right and anything different is wrong.    In a way I feel sorry for her.


Sounds like mine


----------



## redtailgal

My hubby used to be one of those 9 to 5 kind of guys.  He came home to dinner on the table, a clean house and well behaved kids.  He also thought it all magically appeared, lol.


THen, when I was sick and bedridden for a year, HE did it all.  He was overwhelmed trying to do it and work, so he took a leave of absence thinking that would enable him to keep dinner on the table, the house and barn clean, get the homeschooling done, and the children well behaved.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  

He finally sat down and said "I'm exhausted".  He couldnt do it, and still cannot.  

MIL, loves to throw it in my face that I am a stay at home mother.  She (and my own mother) like to remind me that they didnt have the luxury of "sitting at home all day" while hubby worked.

MIL thinks that I should do EVERYTHING, mow the yard, hoe the garden, run the errands, ALL of it, because her son puts food on the table.  Even now that he is working out of the home.  

True story:  I was mucking stalls in the barn one day.  She had called my house and spoke with my hubby and had hung up when hubby said he needed to go to the kitchen to make himself a drink.  Now, keep in mind he is sitting in the living room, which opens up to the kitchen.......the fridge is less than 30 steps from him.  MIL gets in her car, RIDES PAST MY HOUSE, and comes to the barn to chide me for not going in to "check on him" and see if he needs a drink from time to time while the poor man sits in his recliner managing his stock trades.  Those of you that know me can imagine my reaction.  

And so that no one gets the wrong impression, hubby is online trading stocks from 9-4, he works hard on the farm after the market closes, and can and does take breaks during the day to help me with a hard or heavy task.


----------



## TTs Chicks

redtailgal said:
			
		

> True story:  I was mucking stalls in the barn one day.  She had called my house and spoke with my hubby and had hung up when hubby said he needed to go to the kitchen to make himself a drink.  Now, keep in mind he is sitting in the living room, which opens up to the kitchen.......the fridge is less than 30 steps from him.  MIL gets in her car, RIDES PAST MY HOUSE, and comes to the barn to chide me for not going in to "check on him" and see if he needs a drink from time to time while the poor man sits in his recliner managing his stock trades.  Those of you that know me can imagine my reaction.


   I wish I could have been a fly on the barn wall


----------



## 20kidsonhill

My MIL gave my young daughters a book about their job as a homemaker and dishes and laundry and such.  I threw it in the trash. Not that I am against house cleaning, But really, that is what your grandmother is going to give you as a gift.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> My MIL gave my young daughters a book about their job as a homemaker and dishes and laundry and such.  I through it in the trash. Not that I am against house cleaning, But really, that is what your grandmother is going to give you as a gift.


Was the book something she read as a child? In this day and age women who actually stay at home and take care of the house and kids are looked down on lots of times. People think that SAHMs sit around all day doing nothing while the spouse/SO worked all day to provide money to pay bills, etc. I was raised to be independent, I started working at age 15 (because I had car insurance to pay) and had been working ever since until I lost my job last April (for stupid reasons). I looked for another job but with my degree area it is good when you have a job in the area but once you get out of it, getting another job in the field is difficult. I have even tried to go back into working retail because I have some experience in that but have not been successful there either. Fortunately DH makes enough at his job that we can keep the bills paid and have a little money left over too. So I have been staying home with the kids for a year now. It's a challenge. I'm not perfect at it. My house doesn't stay clean. I try to have it somewhat clean but with 3 boys constantly dragging things out it is difficult. 
My MIL is wonderful. She takes the 2 oldest boys every weekend for the weekend when she is home. My MIL and FIL have done lots of things for us. They've lent us money if we needed it. I can talk to her about just about anything. She has been a wonderful replacement mother for me. When there are things I would talk to my own mother about if she was still alive I go to my MIL.


----------



## jodief100

Turkeys came yesterday.  I took a half day off to go get them.  Now I have 25 Narragesset poults in the brooder.  I have 20 midget whites and 20 "hatchery choice" heritage poults due next week.  Birds are growing great.  The meaties are so funny!  Have you ever seen a chicken waddle?  

The first of the 4-H kids is comming to pick up his goats tonight.  

I took lots of pictures last night of all the brids but didn't have time to load.  I hope to get some posted this weekend.  

Kids are all doing well.  I haven't put out hay in weeks and all the goats are fat with grass bellies come evening chore time. 

I put in my nomination packet for the buck test this week.  

Need to move the net out in the front field this weekend.  There is still plenty of brouse out there but I prefer not leaving them in one place more than 3 weeks and they are on four.  

I want to get the hoop house finished and then started on the next project, the egg mobile!  Then design a turkey tractor.......  Do you think I could use a plastic 55 gallon drum on it's side as a turkey nest?


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Do you think I could use a plastic 55 gallon drum on it's side as a turkey nest?


I think it would work. I would certainly try it out and see.


----------



## jodief100

Here is the bird adventure.  I bring home all kinds of wooden crates from work to use as brooders.  Right now we are pretty full and I am using everything I can find.  

Here is a box I hauled home from work, it is about 4' x 5' and 40"  tall.







it houses the 30 meaties.





Next to it is the big box.  It is about 6' x 4' and 40"  tall.  Again, I got it free from work.





In it are the biggest birds, Golden Comets, Black Sex links and 25 free roos I got with my order.  They are all about 5 weeks old and will be going outside as soon as I finish the hoop house.  Not sure how many hens I have left in here but it looks like about 10-15. 





Then we have the big dog crate.  In it are about 20 3 week old Rhode Island Reds.





Next we have the big dog cage.  I have 16 3 weeks old Golden Comets in there.





On top of the big dog cage is a 2-hen house with attached next box.  There are about 20 assorted Bantams, about 3 weeks old in there.





Then is the watering trough.  It came with the house and the goats have been using it as a play toy but I had to steal it.
There are about 60 Production Red and Production White hens in there.





Then I brought home some new boxes.  These are about 5' square but only 20"  high so I had to get creative.





I cut holes in the lid to string the lights and feeders.





Here are the 25 turkey poults.






So I brought home 3 of the shorter boxes last week.  I figured one for the Narragansett turkeys this week, one for the 20 Midget White and 20 "hatchery choice"  turkeys next week and the third will house the Golden Laced Wyndottees I will pick up Wednesday.  I get a call last night from L, who says he got 500 bantams for $100, do I want some?  So I got 200 Bantams for $40.  They went in the third box I had for the Wyndottes and now I am out of space again.  I was up till 11:00 getting them settled.  Pictures later.

I guess I am going to be scrounging in the junk pile at work again on Monday......


----------



## autumnprairie

I love to repurpose stuff too. I love the new cages


----------



## elevan

That's a whole lot of birds!  What's your turn over time been on them?


----------



## TTs Chicks

That's alot of birds.  Wish I could find some of those crates - I could do all kinds of things with them.


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> That's a whole lot of birds!  What's your turn over time been on them?


I sell about 10-20% the first week.  I then don't sell a whole lot until they are off the lights, then another lull until they are just about to lay.  I started with 50 of the birds that are now 5 weeks old, now I have about 10 of them left.  Sales on those are picking up again.  The 3 week old ones I started with about 150 and am down to about 110.  I don't expect to sell a lot more for another 3-4 weeks.  The 200 new ones, I sold 25 this morning, I will probably sell a bunch at the swap next week and then not much until they are off the lights.  I almost never have any past 5 months.  The nice thing about chickens is any left over I\we can eat, so there is very little risk.  

Turkeys, I started with those last year and had sold out by 3 weeks.  I ordered a lot more this year.


----------



## jodief100

Been super busy.  I got the hoophouse done and the oldest birds are in it.  i only have 2 hens left, the rest are roos.

I candled the eggs in the incubator last night.  Most of the big ones have growth but there deon't seem to be anything in the small ones.  Oh well.  This is my first time using the incubator.  I am really excited to see how it works out!  Hatch day is the 25th.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Been super busy.  I got the hoophouse done and the oldest birds are in it.  i only have 2 hens left, the rest are roos.
> 
> I candled the eggs in the incubator last night.  Most of the big ones have growth but there deon't seem to be anything in the small ones.  Oh well.  This is my first time using the incubator.  I am really excited to see how it works out!  Hatch day is the 25th.


----------



## jodief100

Soooooo busy.  I need to get to bed early so I am am calling it quits for the night.  

I picked up 50 Golden Laced Wyndottees today.  Turkeys should be here tomorrow or Friday.

I had to get the big bird brooder cleaned out and new bedding put down.  Then I had to get the brooder lid modified on the shorter box for the turkeys.  

I only have 3 hens left from my first batch 5 weeks ago, sales are doing well.  I am almost in the black for the year and still have 200+ birds.  

Poultry swap on Saturday.

Work is crazy.

I am very tired.


----------



## Roll farms

I probably missed it, but what incubator did you end up getting?

If we can work it out, when Delbert comes for his goats, maybe I can send you some silkie eggs to try out.  I'm not getting many but you're welcome to some.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I probably missed it, but what incubator did you end up getting?
> 
> If we can work it out, when Delbert comes for his goats, maybe I can send you some silkie eggs to try out.  I'm not getting many but you're welcome to some.


I got a tabletop version to play with.  If I get good with it and an make some money I will get the big one.  I can't remember the brand but it was a cheep one, $140 including the fan and turner.  


The turkeys came in!!!!  I picked them up at lunch and they are in my car.   

The Midget Whites and the "hatchery choice" which appear to be more midget whites, a lone Narragenssett and some I can't quite place.







These I am not sure about.  I think the one on the left is a Spanish Black but is the other one just a lighter Balck or is it a Chocolate?   Or am I completly wrong?


----------



## daisychick

The browns with the white patched heads are chocolates.   I love them!  

edited to add:  I think you are right on the black one being a black spanish.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Whatever they are, they're cool looking!  Now I want turkeys.    Thanks a lot, Jodie!


----------



## 77Herford

They are pretty cute.  Baby animals for the most part are.


----------



## Roll farms

When they call, that "Peep-peep-peep-peep"...?

Reminds me of the song, "Oh when the saints...."  They just never get to the "go marching in" part....lol.


----------



## elevan

Haha Roll!  That's so funny cause I sing to mine...they follow me around when I do.  My family thinks I'm crazy


----------



## jodief100

Star had a boy and a girl.  It is dark and I didn't want to disturb her, she is not the friendliest doe.  They both look dark brown- no Ob colored ones.  

Maybe pics tomorrow.....


----------



## autumnprairie

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on the babies.


----------



## jodief100

I got pictures this morning but I forgot to bring the card reader to download them.  Y'all will have to wait.

I heard peeping noises in the incubator whenI filled the water.  I didn't really want to open it but the humidity was waaaaaaay too low.  The freeze overnight probably had something to do with it.  

Turkeys are growing well but I have lost a lot of White Midgets.  none of the others, just the midgets


----------



## autumnprairie

sorry to hear about the turkeys


----------



## elevan

Where did you get the turkeys from again?


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> Where did you get the turkeys from again?


The white midgets, blacks and choclates came from Meyer.  The Narrangesset came from Privet.  I lost 2 of the Narrangesset out of 25, none of the black or chocolate and 6 out of 27 of the white midgets.  3 were in 48 hours so I should get reimbursed but I have not gotten any response to my email.  


There are 7 chicks in the incubator.    These are barnyard mixes, I am still figuring out the best way to do this.  All of the ones from blue eggs are yellow with spots on thier heads and orange legs.  There is one from a brown egg but I can't quite see what it looks like.  I have EE, RIR and Buff Brahma hens and EE, RIR and Light Brahma roos.


----------



## elevan

jodief100 said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the turkeys from again?
> 
> 
> 
> The white midgets, blacks and choclates came from Meyer.  The Narrangesset came from Privet.  I lost 2 of the Narrangesset out of 25, none of the black or chocolate and 6 out of 27 of the white midgets.  3 were in 48 hours so I should get reimbursed but I have not gotten any response to my email.
Click to expand...

Their FB page said that their phone systems are down and they are asking for people to contact them via email so I bet that they are inundated with emails.  I would follow up with them though because they really are very good about taking care of customers.


----------



## jodief100

Star's babies.  the pictures are lousy.  It was dark and all the light is from the flash.  I couldnt' see what I was taking a picture of untill the flash went off.  

Proud Momma






Little Boy





Little Girl


----------



## marlowmanor

Cute babies. Your Kiko buck must have some strong color genetics. Every one of your kids that are part kiko are the same color. Seems no matter what color mom is that Kiko buck throws kids with his color. How do you keep up with who belongs to who when all the kids in the field are the same color?


----------



## ksalvagno

What cuties! Congrats!


----------



## jodief100

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Cute babies. Your Kiko buck must have some strong color genetics. Every one of your kids that are part kiko are the same color. Seems no matter what color mom is that Kiko buck throws kids with his color. How do you keep up with who belongs to who when all the kids in the field are the same color?


It is odd.  I thought that buck was solid white when I bought him.  He then matured into a very light tan.  When he shed his winter coat this year he had a white belt with his light tan color.  I have had a few solid white this year but most of them are the brown, silver brown that these two are or brown with white belts.  There is some variation in the patterns.  For the most part, I keep it straight by just "getting to know them".  You eventually learn subtile differences in color patterns, one slightly darker or lighter, the shape of the head or ears, etc.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute babies. Your Kiko buck must have some strong color genetics. Every one of your kids that are part kiko are the same color. Seems no matter what color mom is that Kiko buck throws kids with his color. How do you keep up with who belongs to who when all the kids in the field are the same color?
> 
> 
> 
> It is odd.  I thought that buck was solid white when I bought him.  He then matured into a very light tan.  When he shed his winter coat this year he had a white belt with his light tan color.  I have had a few solid white this year but most of them are the brown, silver brown that these two are or brown with white belts.  There is some variation in the patterns.  For the most part, I keep it straight by just "getting to know them".  You eventually learn subtile differences in color patterns, one slightly darker or lighter, the shape of the head or ears, etc.
Click to expand...

why don't you tag?


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute babies. Your Kiko buck must have some strong color genetics. Every one of your kids that are part kiko are the same color. Seems no matter what color mom is that Kiko buck throws kids with his color. How do you keep up with who belongs to who when all the kids in the field are the same color?
> 
> 
> 
> It is odd.  I thought that buck was solid white when I bought him.  He then matured into a very light tan.  When he shed his winter coat this year he had a white belt with his light tan color.  I have had a few solid white this year but most of them are the brown, silver brown that these two are or brown with white belts.  There is some variation in the patterns.  For the most part, I keep it straight by just "getting to know them".  You eventually learn subtile differences in color patterns, one slightly darker or lighter, the shape of the head or ears, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why don't you tag?
Click to expand...

I tag at 30 days when I give the first CD&T.  The white tags we get from the Commonwealth are hard to read from a distance.  I just learn who is who eventually.


----------



## Hillsvale

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably missed it, but what incubator did you end up getting?
> 
> If we can work it out, when Delbert comes for his goats, maybe I can send you some silkie eggs to try out.  I'm not getting many but you're welcome to some.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a tabletop version to play with.  If I get good with it and an make some money I will get the big one.  I can't remember the brand but it was a cheep one, $140 including the fan and turner.
> 
> 
> The turkeys came in!!!!  I picked them up at lunch and they are in my car.
> 
> The Midget Whites and the "hatchery choice" which appear to be more midget whites, a lone Narragenssett and some I can't quite place.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_box_o_poults.jpg
> 
> 
> These I am not sure about.  I think the one on the left is a Spanish Black but is the other one just a lighter Balck or is it a Chocolate?   Or am I completly wrong?
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_poults.jpg
Click to expand...

black spanish have greying through out the legs... can you post its legs?


----------



## jodief100

I took 10 chicks out of the bator last night, including 2 silkies.  There are still a few more zipped and cheeping sounds emitting from one but some of those chicks had been in there 3 days and I really wanted to get them fed.  I was quick and kept it running, maybe it wont hurt them.  I put in 41 eggs, including 14 that the stupid hens sat on for three days and then quit.  I didn't expect any of those to hatch and they didn't.  So 27 "good eggs and I got 10- perhaps one or two more.  Not bad considering I was a dummy, didn't look up anything and did everything WRONG.  I scrubbed the eggs, didn't soak them, stored them in the fridge, etc etc.  Now I know better for next time and I have some more collected already.  I have a few guinea eggs I am going to put in there, lets see what happens!!!!!

Sold one more 4-H goat. He was on the long list for the buck test but has a nub teat.  Why send one that isn't perfect when I have others that are better?  The kid is going to use him for his "breeding stock entry.  He has a good eye, I showed him three and he asked a lot of questions and picked the best of the bunch.  I know he wasnt the best I have but the kid was real happy to get some AFK genetics.  

Guy came by for chickens last night.  He is going to make it a "project" he does with his grandson.  Adorable little 4 year old boy who was so excited!   Knew exactly what he wanted, came in, picked it out, cash in hand, no fuss, no trying to figure out which of 50 red hens that all look alike is the "best", no asking 43 questions that you would already know the answers to if you had read the ad. In- out real quick and asked for a card so he can come back for more later.  I like those kinds of customers.

Busy weekend planned.  Lets hope for more babies!!! Old Lady Goat (she is nine) looks like she could go soon, or not.


----------



## jodief100

Yoda kidded!  She had a boy and girl.  She is a first timer and did well.  I had to pull them, the first got most of the way out but one hind leg was forward.  I pulled the second just because it was almost there and she was tired.  I came home from getting feed and Jack came running over to me barking and I could here her hollering.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!  

It sounds like you have a great LGD there.


----------



## Roll farms

And two more who look like papa!

Congrats!


----------



## TTs Chicks




----------



## autumnprairie

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## jodief100

It has been a very busy few weeks and it doesnt look like it will change anytime soon.  

This last weekend, our goat producers group toured of some creameries and a micro dairy in Northern Ohio.  It was great! 
The first stop was Lake Erie Creamery.  This couple buys raw milk from a local goat dairy (a herd of Sannans).  They pasteurize it and make several varieties of artesian cheeses.  We sampled some wonderful Chevre, feta and their version of Parmesan.  We also tried what they sell to restaurants as crepe filling.  It was melt in your mouth fabulous!!!!  They sell to restaurants, the Farmers market and some local stores carry it.  

Next we went to Ornery Goat Farm.  The owner has a herd of Sannans and LaManchas.  She has a Grade A micro dairy and creamery right on her farm.  She is currently milking 22 goats.  She machine milks directly into a 100 gallon bulk tank.  After 3 days (when it gets close to full) she moves it to the pasteurizer.  She makes about 100 gallons into cheese a week and the rest is bottled and sold as milk.  She only makes soft cheeses so she doesnt have an aging cave like Lake Erie did.  She just did feta and Chevre but she adds seasonings and flavorings to hers so she sells a variety of cheeses.  We tried some feta mixed with herbs and green onions stored in olive oil.  It was so delicious!  She sells at the Farmers market and does some business with local wineries.  Her milk and cheese is carried in some local stores.  
It was so neat seeing these people who have made a profitable business from their goats.  The woman at Ornery Goat Farm says she does it to support her goat habit. 

We then went shopping in Amish Country.

Last stop was Buckeye Illini Genetics.  This was a Boer Goat farm that sells multi thousand dollar boer goats.  They were amazing, huge Boers.  I dont  think I can afford to feed them but they sure were pretty to look at.

Yes I have pictures of all of this but hubby has the camera so you will have to wait.


----------



## daisychick

That sounds like a fun weekend of tours     I would love to have a micro dairy and milk goats for a living.


----------



## jodief100

Old Lady Goat had her babies, black headed boy and girl.  Pics later...


----------



## elevan

A lot going on and it's sounds like you had fun!  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> A lot going on and it's sounds like you had fun!  Can't wait to see the pics.


X2


----------



## jodief100

I am sorry I havent gotten around to pictures.  I promise I will some time but right now things are so very crazy.  We are having some serious issues with my darling Stepsons mom.  I know compared to what some people have to go through this is pretty minor but it is still a pain. 

Long story short- The woman has no ability to plan, anticipate, schedule, budget or consider the consequences of her actions.  She just wades through life and crosses that burning bridge when it gets there.  She is not a good influence but there has been nothing we can do about it.  J has attended private school because she lives in a bad neighborhood and the public school is awful.  Several years ago we agreed to pay half the tuition ( on top of $125 a week in child support, medical insurance, our court required half of uncovered medical bills, her court required half of uncovered medical bills, most of his clothes, shoes, scout activities, summer camp.. you get the idea).  Every year we wound up having to pay some portion of her half of tuition because she didnt and he couldnt register for the next year if we didnt.  Every year the amount she was behind on got larger.  Next year he starts R. Bacon High School and his tuition goes from $2300 a year to $8650 a year.  We cant afford it, she cant afford it (she sabotaged his chance at a scholarship and never turned in the financial aid application). She pays NO RENT, NO UTILITIES AND NO GROCERY BILL. They eat out almost every single night!  Her live in boyfriend who has kicked her out three times pays it.  We suspect he keeps taking her back because they have a daughter and he knows he cant get custody either.  Did I mention she bought him a PS3, Kings Island Season passes, an NFL licensed jersey and lots of small stuff for Christmas?  That cost more than what she was behind in tuition.  An equaly lavish amount was spent on her daughter.  

So she agreed to let him come and live with us for high school!!!!!   

When they told him about it, he got very upset, looked her right in the eye and said Why did you LIE to me!  So she starts backpedaling Its OK, you can go to Roger Bacon, I will make it happen and Ill figure something out!!!!   I dont think it was his crying that got to her, it was the accusation.  (Truth hurts dont it?) 

So now he still thinks he is going to the school he wants to, she still has no way of paying for it.  

Ran got upset and spelled all the facts out to her in front of J. About how she hasnt been able to pay even $500 of his grade school tuition, how she had to have his Grandma (Rans mom-not hers) pay her bills and buy his clothes for school; how she isnt paying his hospital bills like she is supposed to,  how she came to us crying that she couldnt pay for Roger Bacon. Literally, she sat there at my MILs kitchen table and  bawled her head off.  

She isnt speaking to us. 

J has his middle school graduation on Friday.  We are going to work on this situation after that.  

I hate the There is nothing I can do but wait time.  I hate the uncertainty.  I hate the hoping that she comes to her senses before school starts and not after he cant go back for the next semester because the bill isnt paid.  I hate knowing what kind of life lessons he is learning from her.  

I am a doer and a planner, how do people go through life just reacting to everything as it happens?  

Please keep us in your thoughts.  I hate to dump on y'all but I have to share or I am going to go nuts!!!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal

Awww, hon.  

Raising kids is hard enough without someone acting a'fool.  I understand.  My nephews mother is the same way, contribute nothing to his care and demands to see him........along with a bag packed full of stuff that I bought him (that doesnt get returned), not to mention the medical bills.......you know. The list goes on and on and on.

Stick with it, if YOU do right by this child, he will see that in his own time and you will reap the rewards.


----------



## elevan

I'm really sorry to hear that your family is going through this.  I would think that given what care you / DH give both physically / emotionally / monetarily that DH could get custody, but some states are weird about fathers and custody.  I wish you the best possible outcome.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Sorry you're going through this.    I'm a stepmom too, so I can understand how challenging it can be!  Sounds to me like he should definitely live with you guys!


----------



## jodief100

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry to hear that your family is going through this.  I would think that given what care you / DH give both physically / emotionally / monetarily that DH could get custody, but some states are weird about fathers and custody.  I wish you the best possible outcome.


He and his mom live in Cincinnati so it is Ohio laws and Hamilton county courts we have to deal with.  You have some fimiliarity with Ohio child custody issues so you know how screwed up they are.  We had 3 different laywers tell us there is NO WAY Hamilton County courts will award custody to the father unless the child is in immediate, physical danger and even then it will only be temporary until she takes "parenting classes"   One female lawyer even said "Hamilton County courts are run by a bunch of man haters"  

Hamilton County CPS is currently under investigation by the state due to the fact they have had 8 child deaths in the last two years.  All of them kids that CPS either placed in the home or refused to remove from the home.

Unfortunatly what is best for the child isn't a factor.  Ohio state law will not even allow a child to choose or use income as a consideration.  Though her problem isn't an income problem, it is a spending/lack of budgeting or planning problem.


----------



## elevan

I think County plays a role within the state.  My uncle just got custody of his kids in Morrow County. The kids had a huge say in where they wanted to live (age 11 and 14) and they both chose their dad.  I actually know quite a few cases in my county and surrounding counties where the father got custody and it generally came down to finances and lack of responsibility (on the mother's part) in those cases.

I know it's hard but sometimes you have to stop providing anything beyond what you're ordered to do in order for the truth of the matter to fully come to light and make any difference.  That's what my uncle did.


----------



## Queen Mum

Set aside the money issues for a minute and ask yourself one question.  Other than that one issue, is she a good mom? If the answer is yes, then let it go.  If the answer is no, then there are bigger problems than money.  My heart goes out to the child.


----------



## elevan

Define a good mom...Providing for your child is part of that.  It sounds like she'd rather someone else provide for the child while she just spoils them.


----------



## jodief100

I feel I need to clarify- this isnt about money.  It is about giving my SS every opportunity we can to succeed in life.  It about not lying to him and not making promises you cant keep. 

Is she a good mom?  Well, she loves her kids, she would do anything for them but she doesnt know how.  My SS is not learning things that I consider crucial- responsibility, personal accountability, planning, good decision making.  She spends every penny as it comes in the door, usually on her and then when she needs something and doesnt have the money she exploits her children to get someone else to pay for it.  I don think she is a bad mom but sometimes love isnt enough.  

The critical issue here is she is making promises she cant keep and the consequences are dire.  She is lying to herself and to him.  

Here are the choices:
He can go to public school which we all agree is not an option.  I have nothing against public school in general but the one that is available to her is the stuff of nightmares.  Violence, 69% graduation rate, and 22% of the students meet standards.  I know it is not the school's fault, it is the parents.  We do not want him going where he will be influenced by peers who drive a 31% drop out rate.  Neither does she.  He is a small kid who loves to please his parents and teachers.  He will get bullied and beaten up on a regular basis. 

He can come and live with us and go to a school that is not as good as R Bacon but is a good school nevertheless.  

She is telling him he can go to R Bacon.  There is no way to pay for it.  It broke his heart when she told him he couldnt go the first time.  What is it going to do to him when she has to tell him again?  We are afraid she is planning on enrolling him and then when she fails to keep up with the payments they will not let him continue.  We feel it is better for him to change school systems now when he is going into high school as opposed to having to change part way through. 

One way or another, J is going to get hurt and his mom is making things worse than they need to be. 

As for not paying for anything but what we are required to. When we say no she goes to Rans Mom and get Grandma to pay.


----------



## elevan

Sounds like you're really boxed into a corner.


----------



## jodief100

J's 8th grade graduation was Friday.  He was voted the Top Scholar Athlete of his class and won an $800 scholarship.  Nice but still no where close to enough.  We are very proud of him!  He has done so well under some very trying conditions at home His mom and her boyfriend fight a lot, he has kicked her out a few times. 2 years ago his mom had the kids in a studio apartment with the kids sleeping on the floor for three months.  She wouldn't tell us where they were, we picked him up at a neutral place.  It was difficult for us and more so for him.  

He is such a great kid!  I wish only the best for him.  

At the farm, we are bringing 5 bucks to the MD buck test.  We agreed to transport two other farm's goats as well and my loaner trailer fell through.  So I am scrambling to find a trailer for 20 goats next weekend.  

We got all of the goats run through the headgate, FAMACHA checked an hooves trimmed and tonight all fo the open does are moving out to the pasture along with the biggest kids whose moms are dry.  So we are down to two due does and 6 nursing does in  the barn along with 18 kids.  8 little bucks in the buck pen, 5 for the test, one alternative and 2 going to the pen/field feed study.  

It is very hot and humid.........  I hope to get started n the turkey tractor tonight.


----------



## jodief100

Jaz kidded, 144 days from when she went in with the buck.  One was stillborn, the other was too weak to even cry.  I tubed him and made him comfy but he only lived a few hours.  Both were tiny.  I doubt they could have reached a teat if they had been able to suck.   I accidentally wormed her with Valbazen last week ( I grabbed the wrong bottle an didn't realize until it was too late).  Do y'all think that may have caused her to deliver early?  She is not producing much and not as active as I would like to see so I am going to dry her off quickly.  She is eating but not ravenously like she normally does.  There goes my summer cheese making plans but Jaz is more important.  

I got the turkey tractor started.  Ran bushhogged the back field and around the chicken pens.  We have lost a few free rangers the last few weeks so we hope cutting down the long grass helps.  Ran wants them to stop roosting on his truck.  

I need to sell more birds.  I am going through a 50 lb bag of feed every day!  I sold 15 last week, need to sell more.  I am getting a lot e-mails and a few calls but all my sales are twosie threesies so I need more traffic.  

The meaties will be processed this week.  I am sick of the big, ugly, fat things.  The heat is really getting to them.


----------



## elevan




----------



## 20kidsonhill

We wormed our does with Valbazene one time a few years ago and had 3 of the 15 does abort. So I think the valbazene could be the cause, but I remember them aborting around 2 or 3 days later. Sounds like yours have been a few days. 

I would maybe put her on a round of LA 200 since she isn't eating well. Some of the abortion diseases can cause them to go off feed.  And all of them are treated with tetracyclenes.  

Of course there are other possible causes, heavy worm load, anemia, poisonous plant, injury from getting hit by another goat. ect.....

Sorry you lost the kids.


----------



## Roll farms

Sorry about the lost kids.  

"They" say Valbazen's safe after 45 days but....I won't use it on a pg doe at all.

Just a suggestion for future sales....Minimum Purchase!
I got tired of the 'onesie-twosie' customers a long time ago and instituted a $10.00 min. purchase.  If I'm selling chicks for 1.00 ea (day old straight run or some such), and you only want 2...great...but you're paying me $10.00 for the 2.  It's not worth it for me to inturrupt my day 3x to sell 2 chicks ea. time for 6$ total.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We wormed our does with Valbazene one time a few years ago and had 3 of the 15 does abort. So I think the valbazene could be the cause, but I remember them aborting around 2 or 3 days later. Sounds like yours have been a few days.
> 
> I would maybe put her on a round of LA 200 since she isn't eating well. Some of the abortion diseases can cause them to go off feed.  And all of them are treated with tetracyclenes.
> 
> Of course there are other possible causes, heavy worm load, anemia, poisonous plant, injury from getting hit by another goat. ect.....
> 
> Sorry you lost the kids.


Thank you.  I gave her LA 200 last nigh and she is perkier this morning.  I will keep a close eye on her.  My herd is a "market"  herd but Jaz is more a pet than a "commercial goat".


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

Jaz is feeling better.  She is smaller and has no horns so I think she just can't get in and get her share of the grain very well.  I have been considering keeping her sperate but a lone goat wouldn't do. I could put her and her daughters together but it is very difficult getting the ones I have rotated around without throwing another group into the mix.  

I am going to have to think long and hard and consider my options.  Jaz just isn't thriving in my herd but I just love her to pieces.  For now I am going to dry her off and keep her with the mommy goats who have a higher grain ration.  Then I will wait and long time to breed her again.

It is going to be a busy few days.  Saturday we head out to MD with 19 goats for the buck test, mine and two other farm's.  My farm sitter is lined up but I couldn't find anyone to watch the greyhounds!  So Gracie and Jo will have to come with us.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Jaz is feeling better.  She is smaller and has no horns so I think she just can't get in and get her share of the grain very well.  I have been considering keeping her sperate but a lone goat wouldn't do. I could put her and her daughters together but it is very difficult getting the ones I have rotated around without throwing another group into the mix.
> 
> I am going to have to think long and hard and consider my options.  Jaz just isn't thriving in my herd but I just love her to pieces.  For now I am going to dry her off and keep her with the mommy goats who have a higher grain ration.  Then I will wait and long time to breed her again.
> 
> It is going to be a busy few days.  Saturday we head out to MD with 19 goats for the buck test, mine and two other farm's.  My farm sitter is lined up but I couldn't find anyone to watch the greyhounds!  So Gracie and Jo will have to come with us.


Where in Maryland are you going?


----------



## jodief100

We are dropign them off at the Western Maryland Research and Education Center in Keedysville, MD.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We are dropign them off at the Western Maryland Research and Education Center in Keedysville, MD.


Wow, you will be about 40 minutes from my house.  Even closer to PeaChick.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are dropign them off at the Western Maryland Research and Education Center in Keedysville, MD.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you will be about 40 minutes from my house.  Even closer to PeaChick.
Click to expand...

She wont be far from me either.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Jaz is feeling better.  She is smaller and has no horns so I think she just can't get in and get her share of the grain very well.  I have been considering keeping her sperate but a lone goat wouldn't do. I could put her and her daughters together but it is very difficult getting the ones I have rotated around without throwing another group into the mix.
> 
> I am going to have to think long and hard and consider my options.  Jaz just isn't thriving in my herd but I just love her to pieces.  For now I am going to dry her off and keep her with the mommy goats who have a higher grain ration.  Then I will wait and long time to breed her again.
> 
> It is going to be a busy few days.  Saturday we head out to MD with 19 goats for the buck test, mine and two other farm's.  My farm sitter is lined up but I couldn't find anyone to watch the greyhounds!  So Gracie and Jo will have to come with us.


Our Aunt B doesn't thrive in our adult herd and I have to keep her with the younger does, and to make it even more complicated she know has a yearling daughter in the herd who is very timid. Aunt B has an excuse, since she is the only one with no horns, but her daughter's timid behavior is clearly a learned trait. It is a pain. Aunt B was with the herd last fall and ended up aborting, because she wouldn't go in the shelter with the other goats during a 2 day snowstorm and then got sick.


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are dropign them off at the Western Maryland Research and Education Center in Keedysville, MD.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you will be about 40 minutes from my house.  Even closer to PeaChick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wont be far from me either.
Click to expand...

I wish we could stop and visit all of you but with 18 hours of driving, that isn't really an option.  We may have to stay overnight in the Boonsboro area as it is.  

Jaz is still on the mend.  

Major thunderstorms last night.  I got soaked to the skin rounding up the stupid poults and puting them in the hoophouse.  The goats all seemed to fare well.  We needed the rain but not all at once!   My neighbor just barely got his hay baled before the rain started but the round bales sat out in the pouring rain all night.


----------



## autumnprairie

Good luck on your buck test


----------



## jodief100

Back from dropping off the goats.  We hauled 8 of ours and 12 for two other people.  The bucks will stay at the test farm in MD for 3 months.  They are weighed, FAMACHA checked and have a fecal run every two weeks.  At the end ones that meet a certain standard of weight gain, FEC ad FAMACHA scores will be offered for sale.  This is a forage only test- no grain or supplement other than loose mineral.  

Hubby getting ready to unload.






Trailer full of goats.





Weigh in





Some of the test bucks:






























Wait a second- those are some funny looking goats!!!!!


----------



## Royd Wood

Great pics and you have lots of goats - where did you get the mineral feeder from as I have been trying to find them. Does it spin round or rectify itself if rubbed or knocked over.

edited - are they greyhounds, or irish wolfhounds ?????


----------



## jodief100

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Great pics and you have lots of goats - where did you get the mineral feeder from as I have been trying to find them. Does it spin round or rectify itself if rubbed or knocked over.
> 
> edited - are they greyhounds, or irish wolfhounds ?????


Only 8 of those goats are mine.  There are 80 of them on test.  The mineral feeders are what they had at the MD test farm but I think Premier One and Sydell carry them.

They dogs are my greyhounds, Grace and Jo.  We couldn't find a sitter so we took them with us.  I put them in the goat pen while I helped weigh and check the goats.   They took a nap in the calf hutch while we worked.


----------



## jodief100

For those of you who are interested... This is the link to the buck test info.  

http://mdgoattest.blogspot.com/2012/06/49-goats-start-test-on-june-2.html

The blog is updated regularly, reports with semi weekly weights, FEC and FAMACHA are available.

There are 49 goats in test and another 30 participation in a feeding study.   They are conducting a study comparing forage only to confined feeding practices.  The confined goats get free hay, mineral and all the grain they can eat in 20 daily.  After the study the goats are slaughtered and the carcass quality is compared.


----------



## RPC

That is really interesting stuff. I also like all the pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hope your bucks do well. What kind of ages and weights are you expecting on grass only?  What do they do if one appears to need worming?


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Hope your bucks do well. What kind of ages and weights are you expecting on grass only?  What do they do if one appears to need worming?


The bucks had to be born between December 2011 and March 2012 to qualify.  If they need worming they worm them.  They also get any medical care they need.  In order to qualify for the sale they have to meet certain standards of ADG, average FAMCHA and high fecal egg count.  There are three classes for the sale, Gold, Silver and Bronze.  The standards they have to meet are below:

	    ADG, lbs. per day    Avg. FEC, epg 	High FEC, epg 	         High FAM, 1-5 	      Deworming treatments

GOLD       0.200                         500                       1000                           2                                0

SILVER     0.19                           750                       1,500                          2                                0

BRONZE   0.170	                   1,000                      2,000                         3                                 1


----------



## jodief100

I went over to pick up feed for a friend form somone about 10 miles away.  I never met this woman but we cahtted abotu goast and sheep and cows for awhile.  She had the most AMAZING cows!  They are Randall cows and they were white with little black speckles, like an appalosa horse.  She said they are tri-purpose- meat, milk and oxen.  They were pretty big framed cows and the one with a calf on her had a huge bag so I can see how they can be meat and milk.  

Now I want some........


----------



## RPC

Those cows sound pretty cool too bad you didn't get any pictures. I posted some more pictures of Caliber for ya.


----------



## elevan

I had to go look up the Randall cattle.  Those are some nice looking animals.

Here's a gallery of pic s that I found on the breed registry.


----------



## BrownSheep

...if only if only


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow - They are neat.  If only is right....


----------



## Royd Wood

Oh nice cattle - would like to see some


----------



## jodief100

Uneventful couple of days.  Some turkeys decided to roost in the trees tonight so I had to chase them down.  Jack (great pyr) got out and went for a swim in the creek.  I really need to sell more birds, I am going through a bag of feed a day.  I have sold a lot and I am still in the black but it is just getting too time consuming.  

I turned in my phase one project receipts last week and I had to go in today because some one lost them! Phase one is a program where the Commonwealth of Kentucky will reimburse farmers for certain capital expense, up to 50%.  I get money back on breeding stock, shelters, fences, equipment like brooders, feeders and waterers, etc.  I turned in receipts in two programs (poultry and goats) and I get a call for the Ag office that they can't get my receipts to match up with my expenses.  So I take a day off, go down and sort it out.  The secretary tells me "it would be easier of you would separate them out by program instead of making us search through them all"  I tell her I did, I turned in two envelopes.  She says there was only one.  After some searching, we find it. She felt really bad.   Oh well, mistakes happen.  At least I got the opportunity to explain some of my purchases. Like the calf hutches that were submitted for the goat program.  If they approve all of my purchases I will be getting back about $4000.  That was worth taking the time off to get it straightened out.  

Keeper is getting big but she still has her ligaments.  She is the last one to kid for the season.  Does will be going into the buck pen at the end of the month to start all over again.


----------



## jodief100

I have a couple from Indiana who reserved a BoKi buckling from me.  I received an email from them this week saying that wanted to pick him up today.  I couldn't remember what time so I was looking it up. I can't find that email anywhere!  I looked in the trash, inbox, folders, nothing.

So here I am wondering what time they are coming or if I imagined the whole thing......


----------



## Symphony

Some of those farm programs are great.  I'm so happy you might get some cash back especially if its that much.  I understand about Chickens eating you out of house and home, I had to cut back big time a few years ago.  

I've seen Randal's before at the fair and a farm.  They seem to be impressive Heritage cattle.  They have lots of milk but not too much and good mothers with decent carcass quality.  Plus you've got to love the color and patterns.


----------



## jodief100

The couple came and got their buckling yesterday morning.  They seemed very happy with him.  I had three other people come out and buy birds so it was a good day.  I wish people would buy these annoying Golden Seabrights.  I got a great deal on them but it has turned out to be a pig in a poke.  I got them as day olds 200 for $40, about 30% of them died the first two days.  Now they are noisy, messy little birds and no one seems to want them.  

We are hosting a picnic today for the Northern Kentucky Goat Producers.  It should be fun.


We really need rain.  There is a 50% chance tomorrow.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> The couple came and got their buckling yesterday morning.  They seemed very happy with him.  I had three other people come out and buy birds so it was a good day.  I wish people would buy these annoying Golden Seabrights.  I got a great deal on them but it has turned out to be a pig in a poke.  I got them as day olds 200 for $40, about 30% of them died the first two days.  Now they are noisy, messy little birds and no one seems to want them.
> 
> We are hosting a picnic today for the Northern Kentucky Goat Producers.  It should be fun.
> 
> 
> We really need rain.  There is a 50% chance tomorrow.


you should get rain it rained here today.
Good luck on getting rid of your seabrights


----------



## BrownSheep

I actually love my little sebrights but I don't think I'ld enjoy so many of them.  Good luck on peddling them.


----------



## jodief100

We got some rain overnight and it is still sprinkling.  It isn't bothering the goats or the chickens but Gracie, my greyhound hates rain.  So she was a butthead on our morning walk.  

We wound up going to the ER at 20:00 last night.  Hubby was in severe pain in his lower back and left abdomen.  Turned out to be kidney stones.  We were there for 5 hours.  We left in the middle of barn chores so I had to go out and finished feeding and filling water buckets at 02:00 this morning.  The greyhounds were very confused.  We left without giving them treats or dinner.  Jo Jo was visibly upset.  I called in to work so I am getting to spend some mommy-doggy time with him and he is much happier.  

The temperature has cooled off.  Hopefully I can get the edges bushhogged so I can move the electronet in the front field. 

Right now I am going to snuggle on the couch with my Sweetie for a bit.  He still hurts.  Says it feels like he went a few rounds in the ring.


----------



## redtailgal

OH geesh.  I've had stones, they are some RUFF STUFF.  and I've heard it even harder on a man.  

I've got a tip on something that worked for me, but it's a little too much info for the board, so I"ll PM you.

Poor guy.  I know he is miserable.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope  your hubby feels better soon


----------



## Roll farms

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## TTs Chicks

Ouch - hope hubby feels better soon.


----------



## jodief100

Keeper kidded!  Last one of the year.  She is a first timer, 75% kiko bred to my kiko buck.  I came home and they were dry with full bellies, up and walking around.  Twin boys so I will only be keeping one doe kid this year. 

More pics later, I have to do chores...


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Keeper kidded!  Last one of the year.  She is a first timer, 75% kiko bred to my kiko buck.  I came home and they were dry with full bellies, up and walking around.  Twin boys so I will only be keeping one doe kid this year.
> 
> More pics later, I have to do chores...
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_keeper_babies.jpg


CONGRATS what cuties


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## TTs Chicks

They sure are cute


----------



## elevan




----------



## Symphony

Good looking Bucklings.  Seems like alot of people are having many more bucks than Does this year.


----------



## jodief100

Symphony said:
			
		

> Good looking Bucklings.  Seems like alot of people are having many more bucks than Does this year.


We had 26 bucklings and 14 doelings this year.


----------



## jodief100

More pictures of Keeper and her babies. They are adorable!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> More pictures of Keeper and her babies. They are adorable!!!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_keeper_w_baby_1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_keeper_baby_solid.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_keeper_baby_stripe.jpg


----------



## Symphony

They are pretty darn cute.  Those little floppy ears will catch many hearts.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nice looking kids!! They have nice big legs, too.


----------



## jodief100

I just put down a deposit on 4 more does.  Yearling Spanish and Spanish/kiko bred to a Savanna buck.  

No pictures, I didn't bring a camera.  I will be picking them up in September.


----------



## autumnprairie

CONGRATS


----------



## jodief100

I have lost over 30 birds to a racoon over the last 3 weeks.  At first it was just the free range birds, then it was the ones that bedded down too close to the edge of the electro net.  Two nights ago, it got into the hoop house, inside the electronet!  

I have tried to trap it, snare it, scare it.... nothing.

I think I am going to stake out tonight with a shotgun.   

I hate racoons.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I hate raccoons too!! 30 birds is alot. Sorry about that. If you put some eggs or a dead chicken in a trap, it works pretty good, most of the time at least. I hope you get it, and when you do, remember: Kill it. Don't let it go!! GL!!


----------



## elevan

I hope you get it tonight!  That is a lot of birds to lose.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I hope you get it tonight!  That is a lot of birds to lose.


X2


----------



## jodief100

Caught a raccoon in the trap.  I baited it with a cob of corn.  Hubby took it out to the field and shot it.  

I hope that is it but I am going to stake out again tonight.


----------



## jodief100

Took the day off to take hubby in to get his stent removed.  He had to have surgery last Friday for his stones.  

So he is relaxing on the couch and I am doing all the barn chores in 95 degrees.  It is OK.  he needs to rest.


What a way to spend my birthday.......


----------



## marlowmanor

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

I know what you mean about chores in the heat. I was weeding the garden today when it was almost 90degrees. I was dripping sweat within 10 minutes.


----------



## Roll farms

Happy Birthday!!!

Hopefully you'll get to do something this weekend to make up for it.


----------



## Symphony

Your very nice to let him rest.  I know those surgeries in the mid section are very uncomfortable for weeks.  Oh and those air bubble that have to get worked out, oooo.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Happy Birthday!


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope you had a good birthday


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So what did the Racoon do to the birds?

I recently have lost some ducks, hens and yesterday one of my Guinea's that was sitting on eggs.

I thought fox, but whatever it is is leaving the carcass behind, just eatting some of the meat.  A fox almost always takes it away.  Plus our fence is tight to the ground and when we have had fox problems, I have always been able to find where they have dug under the fence.  No sign of them.

However, a racoon could be climbing over the fence and killing them.


----------



## elevan

Happy belated birthday Jodie!


----------



## jodief100

I have caught and eliminated another racoon.  They have been hauling away the smaller birds, eating a good protion of those too big to carry.  They get then right up to the edge of the electirfied net and then find they can't get them out.  So I find a bird carcass tangeled in my net every morning.  

I scored some free hay!!!!!! A gentlemen hubby works with got more yield than he could sell.  There were storms commign through last night so he had to get it out of the field and had no where to store it.  So he said he could have it if we came and got it out of the field.  Well hubby was laid up due to his surgery Wednesday and there was no way I could load 230 bales myself.....  So I called a friend and said I would split it with him if he could help load.  He showed up with a truck, trailer and 12 people.  So we got it loaded in under an hour, 100 bales on my truck and trailer, the rest on his.    It is first cutting, mixed grass but I can suppliment with grain and still come out ahead.  I will be sending it off to get it tested here soon.  Rigth now it is covered in a tarp, still on the trailer until I can move the brooders out of the barn.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have caught and eliminated another racoon.  They have been hauling away the smaller birds, eating a good protion of those too big to carry.  They get then right up to the edge of the electirfied net and then find they can't get them out.  So I find a bird carcass tangeled in my net every morning.
> 
> I scored some free hay!!!!!! A gentlemen hubby works with got more yield than he could sell.  There were storms commign through last night so he had to get it out of the field and had no where to store it.  So he said he could have it if we came and got it out of the field.  Well hubby was laid up due to his surgery Wednesday and there was no way I could load 230 bales myself.....  So I called a friend and said I would split it with him if he could help load.  He showed up with a truck, trailer and 12 people.  So we got it loaded in under an hour, 100 bales on my truck and trailer, the rest on his.    It is first cutting, mixed grass but I can suppliment with grain and still come out ahead.  I will be sending it off to get it tested here soon.  Rigth now it is covered in a tarp, still on the trailer until I can move the brooders out of the barn.


that is great free always helps, I am glad you found the help fast


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thats fantastic!!  Our neighbor just cut 5 acres in front of our house, 1st cutting and now have 10 big bales in the barn for this coming winter!!  

We have let a neighbor use our pasture on the south end of the ranch this year for his cows.  He also does hay baling and he and his brother came over with their tractors and rake and bailer and did it for us for free!!  One good turn deserves another he said, and I agree.  I've never lost anything being nice to others.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan

That's a great score!  I love when things line up like that.


----------



## jodief100

I caught another raccoon.  I am still loosing birds and I haven't seen any or had anything spring the trap for 3 days.......  This sucks.   

We need rain, badly.  It hasn't rained for over 2 weeks.  We have hauled 3 loads of water and the cistern is still low.  None in the forecast until Saturday and then it is just a 30% chance with scattered thunderstorms.  

I got the electronet moved in the front field.  Is is so dry the stakes were cemented in the ground.  I tore up my hands getting them out.  

Hubby can drive the tractor again!!!!!!! 

We got the perimeter bushogged so I could move the goats.  Poor things were grazing grass that is a little too short.  Now I need to check everyone for worms.....


----------



## TTs Chicks

I'll send you some of the rain from Debby   My 5" rain guage was overflowing earlier, I dumped it and within an hour it was back up to 1" it's now at 4"    We needed rain, but this is a bit much and she is not moving hardly at all.


----------



## elevan

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> I'll send you some of the rain from Debby   My 5" rain guage was overflowing earlier, I dumped it and within an hour it was back up to 1" it's now at 4"    We needed rain, but this is a bit much and she is not moving hardly at all.


We could use some of that rain too.  It was supposed to rain yesterday but didn't happen.  Now we only have a 20% chance of it on Friday.


----------



## jodief100

Caught another racoon, lost another 50 birds.  The coons are winning.  

It is supposed to get to 100 degrees today so I shaved Snowey down yesterday.  She hated it.  She is very skittish, I am the only person she lets near her and then only a little bit.  She is terrified of men.  I am certain her previous owner wasn't very nice.  Shavign her down wasn't too bad but it was challenging.  I didn't do a great job but I got the bulk of her matted coatoff.  She still ahs long hair on er tail, legs and belly.  She looks silly but I am sure she is more comfortable. 

We need rain and there is none in the forecast.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Gosh that is awful!  I hope you catch some more soon.


----------



## jodief100

Big storm came through last night.  Lots of wind, dumped a lot of rain- all to the north of us.  We got maybe 1/8"  

The animals are going through water like mad and I am having to haul from the house.  I park the truck behind my kitchen, run a hose through the kitchen window and fill a barrel in the truck.   The barrel is 55 gallons and I do this about 3 days out of 4.  We have had to haul water from town to fill the house cistern 3 times in the past 2 weeks.  550 gallons a haul.  

We desperately need rain!

I got some pictures this morning.  The light wasn't good but they are cute!

Here is Peaches Girl.  Her spotted brother is at the Buck Test.







Yoda and her baby.  They are cute but they are not growing as I would like to see. Keeper's babies are bigger and 3 weeks younger.






Bred too small Trouble and her babies.  They are not yet 8 weeks old and are as big as she is.






Some of the turkeys.  The coons haven't got any yet but I am now out of chickens so I am worried they will go for them next.  I am considering poison, which I really hate to do.  Too indiscriminate and permanent.  Right now if I catch a cat in my trap I just let it loose.


----------



## jodief100

It rained!!!!!!!  For a glorious two hours the thunderstorms came through with loud rumbles, lit up the sky with flashes of lightning and dropped wonderful rain!!!!!!  I don't know how much yet.  The grass is wet, the ground is wet though still hard.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It rained!!!!!!!  For a glorious two hours the thunderstorms came through with loud rumbles, lit up the sky with flashes of lightning and dropped wonderful rain!!!!!!  I don't know how much yet.  The grass is wet, the ground is wet though still hard.


it has been 105-110 here with no rain in sight


----------



## elevan

Glad you got rain.  And only rain.  Unfortunately that storm that hit North of you hit Ohio and WV HARD.  800,000 people in Ohio lost power and 85% of WV lost power.  Some in Central Ohio will be out through the 14th!  Thankfully ours was back on within 12 hours but internet and phone took a bit longer.

Turkeys are looking good.


----------



## jodief100

I came home last night and there were cows in my front yard.  

3 big Limmosine cows and 5 calves.  

I chased them off 3 times.  

This morning they are still there.

My LGD, Jack has barked himself hoarse trying to scare off the cows.  

I spoke to the neighbor, cows are still there.

30 days and they are mine.

I normally don't worry about it when they come over in my pastures, what is a little grass between neighbors.  In the yard is diffenret.  The poor dog is going nuts and it is too hot for him to stress himself like this. I really don't want big cow pattys in my yard either and one of the cows has scours.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I came home last night and there were cows in my front yard.
> 
> 3 big Limmosine cows and 5 calves.
> 
> I chased them off 3 times.
> 
> This morning they are still there.
> 
> My LGD, Jack has barked himself hoarse trying to scare off the cows.
> 
> I spoke to the neighbor, cows are still there.
> 
> 30 days and they are mine.
> 
> I normally don't worry about it when they come over in my pastures, what is a little grass between neighbors.  In the yard is diffenret.  The poor dog is going nuts and it is too hot for him to stress himself like this. I really don't want big cow pattys in my yard either and one of the cows has scours.


----------



## elevan

Tell the neighbor you'll be having some fresh burgers if he doesn't come get them soon.


----------



## TTs Chicks

elevan said:
			
		

> Tell the neighbor you'll be having some fresh burgers if he doesn't come get them soon.


x2


----------



## jodief100

It has been a very busy week.  I moved the electronets in 100+ degree weather.  I moved 6 strings to the woods and had to crawl under trees, trim bushes and very carefully go over a shallow rock face covered with vines.  The goats are very happy in thier new digs.  

I have 8 girls in with the bucks for December kids.  Lets see how it goes!

I lost two turkeys to the !@#$ coons.

The cows come to visit for about a half an hour every evening.  Jack is getting used to them.

The girls I have reserved will be picked up soon.  They are all weaned.  I listened to them scream all weekend.  

'Nilla tore her ear tag last night.  It ripped the entire length of her ear, about 4 inches.  Split it in half.  There was blood everywhere, it was an artial bleed.  It was spurting like a high pressure hose with a pinhole leak. I had to cautarize it, pressure and blood-stop wasn't doing a thing.  She is in a kidding stall with her own hay, grain mixed with Red Cell and a bad attitude.  I had to bring her down in a wheel barrel, she refused to stand up and walk.  I gave her Pen-G and will continue to do so for a few days.  I have pictures. They are a bloody mess but they are at home and thing week is going to be very crazy.  Maybe this weekend. Hubby was burned by the cautarizing rod.  I didn't do it, he dropped it on his way back to the garage, right on his arm.

The best thing though.......... IT RAINED.  Over an inch and for two hours.  I was soaked to the skin in my blue jeans and doing the happy dance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Rain!! I did alot with electric fencing in the woods too. Sorry about your doe.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Congratulations on the rain.  I hope it was wide spread and lots of people in your area got it.  Is there any hope for the corn in your area?


----------



## autumnprairie

It rained here and I was out rescuing chickens who wouldn't go in the coop the jerks :/ I was soaked to the skin too


----------



## BrownSheep

Any way you could tether a dog out by the turks overnight


----------



## jodief100

It is cloudy and overcast, I am doing the rain dance    The inch we got last week was WONDERFUL but the creek only ran for three days before stopping again.  The corn has perked up but isn't growing.  

I haven't had a chance to get pics of poor 'Nilla's ear, hubby has been out of town all week but he is back now!!!!!  I need him to help me sort all the goats back into the proper pens again.   Three of the mommies who are suposed to weaning thier kids have gotten back into the barn field.  Two of the girls that are supposed to be with Bullet got in with Diez, thatisi going to suck.  I patched the hole in the fence, lets hope it stays.  Two of the girls that are supposed to be with Bullet got into the barn pen with the babies.  So poor Bullet is lonley.  

I got some freebie EE roos from someone in the city and I bought a Turken trio from her as well.  Hubby thinks they are ugly.  

Jack has a big, raw spot on his side where he has chewed at something.  I am not sure what to do as it is not in  place I can cover and getting a 150 lb pry to hold still for me to fix it is impossible.  Snows has a big red spot on her nose where the flies are biting, I need to figure out how to keep the flys off her.  They both get thier Frontline tonight, lets hope this helps both situations.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It is cloudy and overcast, I am doing the rain dance    The inch we got last week was WONDERFUL but the creek only ran for three days before stopping again.  The corn has perked up but isn't growing.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to get pics of poor 'Nilla's ear, hubby has been out of town all week but he is back now!!!!!  I need him to help me sort all the goats back into the proper pens again.   Three of the mommies who are suposed to weaning thier kids have gotten back into the barn field.  Two of the girls that are supposed to be with Bullet got in with Diez, thatisi going to suck.  I patched the hole in the fence, lets hope it stays.  Two of the girls that are supposed to be with Bullet got into the barn pen with the babies.  So poor Bullet is lonley.
> 
> I got some freebie EE roos from someone in the city and I bought a Turken trio from her as well.  Hubby thinks they are ugly.
> 
> Jack has a big, raw spot on his side where he has chewed at something.  I am not sure what to do as it is not in  place I can cover and getting a 150 lb pry to hold still for me to fix it is impossible.  Snows has a big red spot on her nose where the flies are biting, I need to figure out how to keep the flys off her.  They both get thier Frontline tonight, lets hope this helps both situations.


I use blue cote for hot spot and scratch spots it stings but it helps. I started using cattle fly tags on my dogs I use the buckle pin to hold it to their collars


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Turkens, you either love them or hate them.  I like them.  They are different and very good egg layers.  I crossed mine with a leghorn roo, so now I have white turkens with big red combs and hopefully, it will increase their egg production more.


----------



## jodief100

Hubby didn't get home Friday night like he was supposed.  His flight into Chicago was canceled because of bad weather and he wound up sleeping in the airport terminal Friday night.  He got home around noon on Saturday so the weekend was a bust.  Having him gone all week sucked.  I got the basic stuff done but nothing "extra". No projects, no getting goats back where they belonged, nothing but feeding, watering and keeping everyone alive.  It couldnt be helped, he walked into work Tuesday morning and was handed a ticket for a flight that left in three hours.  At least he got time and a half for the time spent sleeping in the airport.  He logged a lot of hours last week so it wasnt a total loss.  
Goats are mostly back where they belong.  Yoda keeps escaping the open doe pen and joining back up with her babies.  She is such a good mommy, it sucks that her babies are so small!  I will give her another year since this was her first, maybe she will make more milk next year.  If not I will have to get rid of her, I cant afford a doe that weaned less than 50% of her body weight with two kids.  
I am going over the weaning records for the year and there are going to be some difficult decisions.  My Old Lady Goat was just above Yoda as the second lowest producer.  She should be culled but she is the first goat we bought for this farm.  She is 9 years old and a really sweet, easy to handle doe.  I go through this every year but Old Lady is a special girl.  I am going to go over the books and see if I can retire her here.  If I must we will butcher her here, I wont send her to auction.  
The chickens are all finding interesting roosts in the barn. I brought the remaining ones in to keep the raccoons from getting them and they are making a mess all over the barn.  The turkeys wont stay in their pen and stalk me every night.  I need to come up with a mobile pen that has a roof to keep the turkeys contained, the dang things can fly!  

The boys at the buck test are doing well.  We currently have the highest average ADG and the lowest average FAMCHA score of all the producers.  
Farm ID	start weight	6/28 weight	6/28 gain	  15-d ADG	6/28 FAMACHA	7/12 weight            7/12 gain	   28-d ADG      7/28 FAMACHA
    64	     32.5	                      36	            3.5	     0.250	                    1	               39	                  3	            0.23	                  1
    52	     47	                         50	             3	        0.214	                   1	               52	                  2	            0.179                    1
    47	     58	                         65	             7	        0.500	                   1	               66	                  1	            0.286                    1
    57	     48	                         52	             4	        0.286	                   1	               54	                  2	            0.214                    1
    59	     51	                         56	             5	        0.357	                   2	               58	                  2	            0.250                    2
    67	    40.5	                       46	             5.5	     0.393	                   2	               49	                  3	            0.304                    1

For complete reports and information:  http://mdgoattest.blogspot.com/


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on the bucks!


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats on the bucks!


Thank you, we still have 10 weeks to go and August is going to be the "make or break" time for parasites.


----------



## elevan

on the turkeys.  I learned they could fly well when they went easily over the neighbors 6 foot fence.

  on the bucks!


----------



## BrownSheep

From what I've read for heritage Turks you need 8-10 foot fences...or clip their wings....or if your me give up and grant them the run of the place.....they have walked into the house before....my mother was not impressed


----------



## jodief100

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> From what I've read for heritage Turks you need 8-10 foot fences...or clip their wings....or if your me give up and grant them the run of the place.....they have walked into the house before....my mother was not impressed


It is gettign dark and there is one turkey on the satellite dish, one on the power line and a third on the roof cap.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

We have heritage turkeys and good luck containing them. They go where they want to go.

Congrats on those bucks!! That is awesome the are doing so good. I hope they keep it up!!


----------



## jodief100

Here are the pictures of Nilla and her torn ear.  From the time she tore it until we cauterized it was less than five minutes.  That was a LOT of blood.  Nilla is a solid white goat.












Here I am covered in blood.


----------



## elevan

Ouch!  Did she rip out an ear tag?


----------



## jodief100

Updates from the buck test!  We are still doing well with all of our bucks still in the running.  We had the second highest average ADG and the lowest average FAMACHA scores of any producer.  

ADG= Average daily gain (this is post weaning gains from June 14, bucks were born between December and March)
FAM= FAMACHA score
FEC= Fecal egg count (2000 is considered clinical)

start weight	7/26 weight	42-d ADG	     7/26 FAM	6/28 FEC	         7/12 FEC
       32.5	            44	      0.274	                 1	             33	               175
       47	               59	      0.286	                 1	             114	              325
      58	                70	      0.286	                 1	              0	                 475
      48	                59	      0.262	                 1	             300	               825
      51	                63	      0.286	                 1	             100	               550
     40.5	              54	      0.321	                 1	              50	               533


----------



## autumnprairie

CONGRATS


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wow! They are all doing well. I hope one of your bucks win. Congrats on all of them.


----------



## jodief100

My 2012 girls went to their new home this morning.  We loaded them in the trailer and they were happily munching hay when he pulled out.  He seems like a nice guy and I hope they do well for him.  It is a good to see my girls moving on, but a little sad.


----------



## elevan

Glad to hear it sounds like they went to a good home.  I always get attached to every critter so I'm always a little sad when they go to a new home.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it sounds like they went to a good home.  I always get attached to every critter so I'm always a little sad when they go to a new home.


X2


----------



## jodief100

***RANT****  Annoying customer!

This couple came by the farm yesterday.  They didn't call ahead, just showed up.  They said they lost my card but remembered where we were and wanted some chickens.  
I said I didn't have any chickens left for sale.  
They asked about turkeys, which are wandering around right in front of them.  
I said "$25".  
The husband says "I saw turkeys on Craigslist for $15"  
I say "prices will vary depending on breed and age, mine are $25".  
They go back to chickens, which they can see the few I kept for myself up in the barn.  After much discussion about how she can't find any but old ones or tiny babies, I finally agree so sell them a few.  We go up to the barn.  
Wife: "How much do you want?"  
Me: "I only have a trio of turkens, you can have the 2 hens and roo for $20 but you have to take all three, same for the seabrights, all 3 hens and the roo for $20, EE's are $6 each"  
Wife: "I wanted some younger birds, these are adults"
Me: "these are 16 weeks old, they haven't started laying yet but will any day now"
Wife:  "Do you have any EE roos?  I would like 3 hens and a roo"
Me:  "yes I have 3 roos"  I point them out.
Husband: "  Will you take $20 for 4?"
Me:  "If one is a roo, yes"  
My husband and I spend the next 20 minutes trying to catch chickens while the wife gives some halfhearted help and the husband does nothing.
Wife " I like the turkens but I can't spend that much"
Me:  "I really wasn't planning on selling them so $20 is the lowest I will go."
Husband:  "$35 for the the turkens and one turkey"
Me:  " I can take $40"
Husband "  You don't understand, $35 is the highest I will go"
Me:  "I can't do $35"
Another 10 minutes catching the last EE hen, birds are loaded and I am getting fed up with these people.
Husband: "How about those turkens and turkey for $35, this is your last chance"
Me:  "No thank you"
Wife, as she is digging through her purse "I don't have $20, Honey do you?"
He keeps talking about $35 for the turkens/turkey.  
I am getting ready to take the birds out of their truck because they are already getting a very good deal and have used an hour of my time.  
Wife:  Oh, here is a $20"  she hands it to me.
Husband "Hey, what do you want for that old bushhog?"
My Husband "NOT FOR SALE"

They finally left, with the husband saying out the window saying he will be back for those turkeys when we can't sell them at that price. 

I gave them a great deal on those hens when they didn't even call ahead and I wasn't even planning on selling them.  What the heck did they want from me?  Hubby made sure he locked up that night.  That man gave both of us the creeps.


----------



## elevan

Yeah, I would make sure to lock up tight for a while.  When people give you the creeps there's usually a good reason for it.

Previous customers or not I would have told them to leave when they kept up about chickens when I had already told them none were for sale.


----------



## jodief100

It rained.  

A good long, soaking, two hour drenching rain.  

We have been getting regular rain, just not much at once.  Enough to keep things growing a little so we are better off than a lot of people but still, this soaker was needed. 

The creek has been running well, the first time all summer.   I saw a turtle in there yesterday.  

Breeding season has started........


----------



## that's*satyrical

OMG, what a couple of jerks. That is the one thing I hate most about having this little mini-farm is dealing with creeps. Luckily most of our customers, although we haven't had very many yet, have been alright.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow that is just nasty.  That kind of thing just leaves a bad feeling in your craw about selling things, doesn't it.  If they called again, I'd tell them I no longer had ANY animals for sale and then get off the phone.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

So sorry that you had to go through that, hopefully they will never come back. It's amazing what people "think" they know about prices and animals. Hope that the guy was just creepy, and doesn't try anything.


----------



## jodief100

Buck test updates!  5 of our goats are in the top 8 rankings.  Our 6th one is ranked 16.  







http://mdgoattest.blogspot.com/


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sweet!! That's awesome. I hope you're bucks can get spots one thru five. GL


----------



## jodief100

I have had 4 calls from people inquiring about our bucks on test.  2 of them were people who are very recognizable names in the kiko  industry.  I called the breeder of my buck to get him registered in AKGA.  He was eligible but I didn't want to spend the money unless it was worth it.  From what his offspring is doing I have to say it will be worth the investment.    It is one thing to have a herdsire who is proven to gain well on pasture alone and be parasite resistant. Proving he can pass those traits to his kids is a whole different level of performance.  

I am very excited about my boys.  The FEC counts knocked out one of my high percentage boys but the rest are still in the running.  We have 5 of the top 8 in ADG and 3 of the best 10 in Average FEC. If I can get to the end with 3 boys qualifying for the sale I will be ecstatic!  I will be happy with two.  Of all of the producers, we have the highest average ADG among our bucks and lowest average FEC.  

August  is the make or break month.....Hot and humid...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

How exciting!


----------



## Roll farms

Cool!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm rooting for you!! I really hope your bucks continue to do so well!!


----------



## jodief100

FEC counts are posted for August 9th and a lot of bucks were knocked out of the running with counts above 2000 EPG.  No more of ours were.  Here is an exact quote from the blog:

"As of August 9, twelve bucks (24%) are meeting the Gold standard of performance for parasite resistance (average fecal egg count). Their five fecal egg counts are averaging less than 500 epg. *Randy and Jodie Majancsik (KY) have four bucks that are meeting the Gold standard.* Jarred Dennison (KY) and Sam Burke (DE) each have two bucks that are meeting the Gold standard."




http://mdgoattest.blogspot.com/2012/08/egg-counts-still-climbing.html


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Keep it up!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats!!!


----------



## jodief100

Thank y'all so much for your support.  This is the first year we entered any bucks and we never expected to do this well.  There are still two more weigh ins and FEC reports to do so this ain't over till it's over.  I have a deposit in hand for one of our bucks, based on the contingency of final reports of course.  

Yesterday I let the goats out.  I do this when I change pastures.  I let them out, let them graze loose for a few hours and then lead them into the new field.  I did the head count three times, coming up 2 short each time.  I finally realized that Keeper's 3 months old buck kids were missing.  It was about dusk.  Hubby and I went up in the woods where they were fenced before and found them.  They had settled down for the night under a tree.  It took about an hour of chasing them in the dark to catch them.  In the woods, on a steep hill, around the pond.  I wasn't expecting a chase and was wearing shorts.  My legs are covered in scratches.  But everyone was safe behind closed gates with the dogs at the end of it.  

Dang goats!


----------



## daisychick

on the buck test!


----------



## jodief100

I just received this email.  It lists the top consignors at the buck test thus far:  







And this one with the top 10 performing goats:


----------



## autumnprairie

CONGRATS Jodie great work


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## jodief100

I moved the girls out of the buck pen Saturday after being with the boys for six weeks and wouldn't you know it, yesterday three of them were in a screamign heat.  The boys were making all kinds of racket, hollering, slobbreing, panting, sticking out thier tounges.  Why didn't they do any of this during the six weeks the girls were with them I don't know.  

So I got the boys spereated and then the three grirls back with the repective boyfirends and watched Diez have a fit over the girl in Bullet's pen.  He had two pretty ladies begging for his attention and he screamed bloody murder he couldn't have the Bullet's girl.  

Of course I had to do this by myself, hubby worked late and I wasn't feeling well.  Still feeling the anesthetic from my surgery last week.


----------



## jodief100

The boys are in full rut.  I walked out of the house yesterday mornign to go to work and caught a whiff of them.  They are screaming, wagging their tongues, screaming.  Their beards are soaked, their chests yellow and they are doing their best to attract the ladies.  

Nissan is in heat and so in LOVE with Diaz.  She is scheduled to move in with Bullet next week so in three weeks she can have her "needs"  fulfilled.  Right she is lovey dovey, doe eyed following Diaz up and down the fence and wagging her beautiful tail at him.  She is such a sweetie. Like so many pretty young ladies  she has fallen for the wrong man.

I seem to have finally kicked the anestesia.  I moved the fences today and am wiped.  I haven't done much all week because of my dizzy head and upset stomach.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

My Nigerian is rutting hard but Moses not so much yet. Caleb has been in rut for about 2 weeks. He won't stop his peeing and moaning and baaaing and sticking his tongue out and sniffing, ect. :/

Glad your doing a bit better. 

Oh and I wish my Kiko does would go into a "loud heat" (that's what I call them).They don't make a sound and it is so hard to know when they are in heat. The Nigerian are loud though.


----------



## Roll farms

Glad you're feeling better.

I can't believe Nissan's being obvious.  I never saw her cycle much here.  Do you still have her doeling?  I'd like to see a pic sometime if you happen to snap one of her.


----------



## elevan

Glad you're feeling up to par!


Our barn sounds like a ghost is moaning in there when Ranger is inside.  I'm beginning to think that there is truly no hope for Snickers though...we decided to allow him to keep his "buckhood" through this year's rut in the hopes that he'll come around but he still isn't much interested in the girls.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> I can't believe Nissan's being obvious.  I never saw her cycle much here.  Do you still have her doeling?  I'd like to see a pic sometime if you happen to snap one of her.


She isn't being overly obvious, no noise.  She just follows Diaz along the fence line and lies down right on the other side of the fence from him.  She wags her tail a little but not a lot.  If you didn't know her well you wouldn't realize she was in heat.  Nissian and I are good friends now.  I just adore her!   Raising her kid has been good for her, she has lost some weight running after a very active girl.  Hubby says she looks like a goat and not a hefer now.  She is still big, but a few pounds has made a difference. I am going off memory here but I think she weighed 126 on Rusty's 90 day weighing.   I weigh Mom's and babies on weaning day but I left Rusty with Nissian so I just weighed them at 90 days and called it good.  

We still have Rusty, she is very pretty and looks just like her momma in the face.  You can tell she is Nissan's girl just looking at her.  I am so excited she has her daddy's length.

We picked up four new girls yesterday.  They are kiko/spanish.  Very nice looking.  The farm we got them from hasn't wormed a goat in over three years!  They are a bit bulkier than most of my kiko girls.  I am working on adding some size so these girls will be a nice addition.  They have been running with this georgeous savanna buck so lets hope he got the job done!  

I hope to get pictures of them tonight and I will try to get one of Rusty as well.  They weren't coperating yesterday.


----------



## jodief100

Here is the picture of Nissan's girl Nissan's Rusty.  It was gettign dark and she wasn't coperating but yuo can see she is a very pretty girl.  I think Roll will see the resemblence to her momma.







Here are the new girls I got this last weekend.  They are supposed to be bred to this wonderful looking Savanna buck.  He was 9 months old and already solid.  Not huge, big but compact.  I like bucks built like that.

My husband is calling this one "P".  I am not sure why but I suspect it is short for PIA.  She got loose when we were unloading.  She got wet in the sddon downpour we had yesterday.  She has a few dark spots on her, not quite solid white.






My stepson named this one Antelope.  She leaped over his head off the tailgate when unloading. 






This is Mocha.  I LOVE this girl!  Solid, compact, wide chest (for a kiko).  She is still young I am excited to see how she will fill out.






Big Red.  Everything you could want.  Big, solid, long, nice chest, never been wormed.  I asked why they were selling her.  They said she had a bad attitude.  She is difficult to handle but I have 40 does and can work with them.  The herd they come from is over 300 does.  We will see if this works out.  






I can't wait to see the kids!    Hoping they are bred.  They were with him from June 18th till we picked them up Sunday.


----------



## daisychick

I like Mocha and Antelope the best.   They look "solid" for lack of a better term.      Nissan's girl is sure growing up fast!


----------



## Roll farms

Big Red is a nice lookin' doe.  Like her depth.

You sure that long legged thing came out of Bullitt and Nissan?  LOL  She must be in her gangly teenager phase.  She's verrrry feminine and pretty!  She does have Nissan's face.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Big Red is a nice lookin' doe.  Like her depth.
> 
> You sure that long legged thing came out of Bullitt and Nissan?  LOL  She must be in her gangly teenager phase.  She's verrrry feminine and pretty!  She does have Nissan's face.


Rusty is in a gangly phase but she is longer than she looks in that photo.  She just wouldn't coperate.  She is very feminine, very pretty.  Her legs are a little on the thinner side but I think her chest and rump will fill in nicely.  I have to admit I am absolutly smitten with her.


----------



## jodief100

Day 70 Buck test updates.  We have 5 of the top 10 bucks!    The last weigh in, FAMACHA and FEC check is Thursday, September 6th, next week.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wow! That is so awesome!! Keep it up.


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Wow! That is so awesome!! Keep it up.


X2


----------



## jodief100

We got a big storm in Sunday.  The creek came up about 5 feet in under an hour.  I checked the electronets, one was down in the corner so I put it back up.  Hubby did the evening feeding and forgot to do the head count.  I didn't worry about it.  We have never been short on evening head count unless there are little babies in the herd, which there are none right now.  

Monday, we ran the goats throguh the head gate, FAMACHA checked, trimmed hooves and sorted into breeding pens.  Molly was missing.  I looked for her everywhere.  I couldn't find her.  I checked all the pens, shelters, went out into the fields around the pen she was in, no Molly. Down the road, up the hill, back field, front field, no Molly.  At thsi point I am stiff, sore and it is getting dark.  I know she was there Saturday night.  

We walked down the creek to the river yesterday.  No Molly but there was a lot of debris washed down the creek, including a cow carcass.  She must have gotten out when the fence was down.  Where it was down had she run along the outside of the fence she would have only had a very narrow strip before a drop off into the creek bed.  She must have gotten out and then swept away by the fast rising creek.  

I am heartbroken!  Molly was a good doe.  One of the few boers who rarely needed worming.  She raised big kids, was friendly and easy to handle.  Her boy is my top buck out at the buck test right now.  I know when you have a big herd, you loose them occasionaly.  I never expected to loose one like this.  I am so upset with myself and with my hubby.  I keep wondering what we did wrong, what should I have done but there isn't much we could have done.  Even if hubby had counted Sunday night it was probably too late.  

She always had boys so I don't even have a daughter of hers to love on right now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So sorry Jodie.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am very sorry about Molly.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about Molly.


----------



## Symphony




----------



## daisychick

Sorry to hear about Molly.     I will hold out for a miracle and hope that she shows up.


----------



## elevan

Ah, Jody.  I'm sorry about Molly.


----------



## that's*satyrical

So sorry about your Molly


----------



## Roll farms

sorry


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas




----------



## Bridgemoof

I'm so sorry!


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so sorry to hear about Molly


----------



## jodief100

Thank you all.  I am still broken up about it.  The not knowing what happened is the worst part.  Molly was a great doe.  I traded a Pyr Puppy for her three years ago and she was nothing but a joy the whole time we had her.  She had never lived with goats before us and she was more of a "people"  goat than a "goat"  goat.  I miss her.  Big and strong, a great mother and easy to handle.  

The last FAMACHA checks and weigh in for the buck test is today.  The last FEC results will be posted on Monday.  I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Thank you all.  I am still broken up about it.  The not knowing what happened is the worst part.  Molly was a great doe.  I traded a Pyr Puppy for her three years ago and she was nothing but a joy the whole time we had her.  She had never lived with goats before us and she was more of a "people"  goat than a "goat"  goat.  I miss her.  Big and strong, a great mother and easy to handle.
> 
> The last FAMACHA checks and weigh in for the buck test is today.  The last FEC results will be posted on Monday.  I am a nervous wreck.


So sorry about your doe. I have one that is a real love too and is not like a goat. She prefers people over goats. lol

Can't wait to see the results!!! GL


----------



## daisychick

Good luck on Buck Test results!!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh, my goodness.  I am so sorry to hear about Molly.  I know the hardest part is losing her but not knowing is hard too.  Hugs and prayers don't seem enough.  But Sending some your way anyway.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so sorry.  I will pray she either comes home or is found safe and sound.


----------



## jodief100

Buck Test Final results are in.  This Buck Test measures three components.  

Average Daily Gain (ADG).  This is pounds per day gained, post weaning on a forage only diet. 
Gold Standard is greater than .20 lbs per day.
Silver is greater than 0.16 lbs per day.
Bronze is greater than 0.13 lbs per day.

Parasite Resistance.  This is maintaining a low fecal egg count (FEC).  
Gold standard is no individual count higher than 1000 and an average below 500.
Silver is no individual count higher than 1500 and an average below 750.
Bronze is no individual count higher than 2000 and an average below 1000.

Parasite Resliance is maintaining a low FAMACHA score.
Gold standard is never having a FAMACHA score above 2.
No Silver Standard
Bronze Standard is never having a FAMACHA score above 3.

There were 49 bucks on test, 6 were ours.

We had #1  (.250) and #2 (.220)  in Average Daily Gain. Two met the Gold Standard in ADG (out of 4 total). One met the Silver Standard in ADG (out of 15 total),  and one met the Bronze standard (out of 10 total).
We had the most parasite resistant buck on the test (average FEC 289) .  1 met the Gold Standard (out of 3 total). 1 met the Silver Standard (out of 4 total).  3 met the Bronze standard (out of 7 total).
We had the top 3 parasite resiliant bucks on test.  #1 (average FAMACHA score 1.3) #2 (1.4) and #3 (1.4).  4 met the Gold standard (out of 14 total).  1 met the Bronze standard (out of 15 total).  

This was a very hot and humid summer in Maryland.  The bucks are deliberatly challenged with parasites, by seeding the pastures with them and keeping the brouse short. This is to ensure that those with a genetic propensity to parasite resistance are identified.  

We are pleased with the results.   

http://mdgoattest.blogspot.com/2012/09/final-famacha-data.html


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That is so awesome!! A huge congrats to all your bucks.  My favorite thing to look for in a goat is parasite resistance and your bucks did great. Again, congrats!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

congratulations


----------



## Southern by choice

I want one or two or three of your goats!!! I don't even know what all of that means but it sounds darn good!! If only you had nigerians. My girls don't have any worm issues so I shouldn't complain. I wonder if straw hat would ever want to do something like that.

Ok , I know I'm ignorant here, but you have to take your goats to another state and just leave em there? For how long?
I'm guessing this is a meat goat thing mostly? Reading the results, it all sounds so amazing.


----------



## jodief100

There are several different buck tests at locations all over the country. Different farms take their young, recently weaned bucks to be raised at the test site for 3-4 months, depending on the test.   Some are forage based with very little or no supplement other than mineral.  At others the bucks are given a ration of grain as a group and still others the bucks are individually confined and given their own hay and grain ration.  The purpose is to raise bucks from different farms under the same conditions so you can see the genetic differences between them.   They all test for weight gain.  Some also test for parasites.   The forage based ones attract primarily Kiko, Spanish and Savanna breeders while the grain and confinement tests primarily attract Boer breeders but any breed or mix of goat can enter any test.  

The test we went to is a Forage Only test The bucks received nothing other than the natural forage and a loose mineral the entire time.  They are checked every other week for weight gain, FAMACHA scores and a fecal egg count is done.  At this particular test they are deliberately raised in an environment where they are exposed to parasites.  The bucks were inoculated with a low dose of worm larvae to seed the pastures.  They were then kept on them longer and in shorter grass than is recommended.  The point is to determine which bucks have a natural resistance to parasites and as see how well they grow under forage only conditions.  
At the end of the test, bucks that meet certain standards are offered for sale.  

I guess this would be similar to the 300 day milk test in dairy goats. 

We bought our buck from the test 2 years ago and it is great to see he has passed those traits that made him successful at the test to his kids.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks so much for the info! 
Really amazing. You obviously have some great goats! My dairy girls are just for us,milk and pets. 
I would really like to get a Savanna Doe and use Straws Kiko Buck, but I want him to take care of her. 
I just really want a savanna...don't know why really. There is a breeder in my state that I think has good stock, he has invited me to his farm several times. Is it dumb to do a kiko savanna cross? Straw says there is no point, I respect what he says but I like to glean from others as well. I'm canines and chickens, still learning about the goats.


----------



## jodief100

There is a lot of Savanna in some of the early kikos.  Lots of breeders still breed them back in to increase size.  I am a firm beliver in breeding to improve the herd, no matter where the genes come from.  I have several Savanna/Kiko girls myself.


----------



## marlowmanor

So I just had to look up the Savanna goat just to see what they looked like. I had it in my head they'd look more like a Spanish goat. Instead they look more like a boer just without the colored head. I could see how they would add bulk to a kiko.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> So I just had to look up the Savanna goat just to see what they looked like. I had it in my head they'd look more like a Spanish goat. Instead they look more like a boer just without the colored head. I could see how they would add bulk to a kiko.


They are from South Africa just as the Boer is so they are very much alike. Thing is they are much better against internal parasites and a much healthier breed overall than the Boer is. They remind me of a Kiko but in a Boer body.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks... that just went a long way here!! 
What would be a fair stud fee...for a kiko buck(unproven/proven) would it be  the same for a savanna?
I would rather start out with a doeling and not a mature doe. What would be a reasonable price range?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I just caught up. @Southern I love Savannas. I like how they are very much like the Boer but with almost no issues. They are large and meaty as the Boer but have the parasite resistance of the Kiko, most of the time. They can survive without being pumped full of feed, which the Boer can't. They have good genetics and could very well add many good things to your lines, including size. The reason I would rather breed to a Boer is that if you breed a Kiko to a Savanna all you get out of it is a 50% Kiko which will not sell even close to a Kiko/Boer cross. You can register a Kiko/Boer cross as a Boki for the IKGA or a GeneMaster for the NKR and AKGA. They have other classes such as 3/4, 5/6, and 7/8. I do not remember what they call them but you can market that and register them under their respected names. People are also more familiar with the Boer name so telling them it is half Boer and half Kiko will draw more buyers than just a 50% Kiko that is half Kiko and Savanna, a goat most people have never heard of. The Boki and GeneMaster is almost recognized as a breed now. You hear of people all the time saying that they are breeding Bokis now. People are treating them as a breed instead of a cross, which it really is. So if you are looking to improve your herd then the Savanna is a smarter choose but if you want to sell them, and at higher prices then Boers are the smart move. Also, when people breed their Kikos to Boers or vice versa the goats do seem to take on that Kikos good traits and the Boers size. It does not always work but most of the time you get good, solid goats that grow quickly. btw A Boki/Genemaster can reach slaughter weight 2 months faster than just a Kiko or Boer do to the Hybrid Vigor. They are one of the best "breeds" just for meat.

In the end it is a marketing thing. More people like the Boer name and color and because the "Boki" and "GeneMaster" name has been marketed so well it sells better. JMHO


----------



## Southern by choice

I like jodief100's answer thank you Jodief100!

@straw


----------



## jodief100

We got back from the Buck Test Sale late last night.  Things went well.  We received 4 awards:  Top Producer of the Year, Highest Gaining Buck, Most Parasite Resistant Buck and Most Parasite Resilient Buck.  We sold 3 of our bucks for good prices and bought one.  If anyone wants a proven parasite resistant commercial buck, give us a call, w have three very nice ones.  2 can be registered 50% kiko, the 3rd can be registered 88% kiko.  

This is our new boy: Quantum Singularity.  
He is a 100% New Zealand Kiko and did well on the test.  Not as well as most of ours but I want new genetics and these are proven.


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats, and your new boy's very pretty.  He should make some pretty pretty babies!

SHK, give Americans time....*if* Savanna goats (or kikos, for that matter) become a popular 'show' animal, we will ruin (some of) them too.
Boers are still quite hardy in Africa, Austrailia, and Texas.  It's the swampy South and show herds where they become parasite prone. 

And *ahem* some breeders are raising healthy, parasite resistant boers, too.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats, and your new boy's very pretty.  He should make some pretty pretty babies!


Thank you, I wonder what I woudl get if I bred him to my Oberhalsi colored doe?   Or the black one with the white stripe across her belly?

There were 2 fullblood boers on the test.  Neither did well with weight gain but one had good parasite resistance.  They are out there, you just have to look.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Roll farms said:
			
		

> SHK, give Americans time....*if* Savanna goats (or kikos, for that matter) become a popular 'show' animal, we will ruin (some of) them too.
> Boers are still quite hardy in Africa, Austrailia, and Texas.  It's the swampy South and show herds where they become parasite prone.
> 
> And *ahem* some breeders are raising healthy, parasite resistant boers, too.


I hope they don't. Soon as they start to bring money in the showing then then pretty much go down hill from there. They money is no longer in the health of the animals, but in the looks, standard, ect. I hope Savannas don't go that way, and I don't see it happening to Kikos anytime soon. They have no standard and the are a composite breed which the show people aren't too fond of.


haha Yes I know!! There are a few on here, including yourself, that breed some nice Boers that are parasite resistant. I know a few outside of BYH that have some very nice Boers too. That's the kind of Boer I want. I actually love Boers believe it or not.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats Jodie and your new buck is a looker


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Really  handsome looking buck.


----------



## jodief100

I have barn full of hay!  Stacked to the lofts on the ends and almost to the rafters in the middle.    I might be able to fit about 40 more bales if I really try hard.  I just love the smell of a barn full of hay. 

We have been very fortunate.  People in our immediate vicinity have been begging me to buy hay because they have too much, you go 50 miles in any direction and people can't find hay for under $5 a bale.  There are about 150 bales of alfalfa, 50 bales of grass/alfalfa and 150 bales of mixed grass.  I paid under $800 for the whole bunch.  I am so very grateful that we are in this position and feel guilty I can't send some of it to those who desperatly need it.  I am bringing in a trailer load to work for a coworker for his horses.  He has been paying between $5 and $6 a bale for mixed grass. 

I just ordered new checks and I found goat checks!!!!  I am so excited.  Who would have thunk it?


----------



## that's*satyrical

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We got back from the Buck Test Sale late last night.  Things went well.  We received 4 awards:  Top Producer of the Year, Highest Gaining Buck, Most Parasite Resistant Buck and Most Parasite Resilient Buck.  We sold 3 of our bucks for good prices and bought one.  If anyone wants a proven parasite resistant commercial buck, give us a call, w have three very nice ones.  2 can be registered 50% kiko, the 3rd can be registered 88% kiko.
> 
> This is our new boy: Quantum Singularity.
> He is a 100% New Zealand Kiko and did well on the test.  Not as well as most of ours but I want new genetics and these are proven.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_quantum.jpg


Congrats!!! And that is a fine looking boy you've got there...


----------



## Southern by choice

a bit late, but I am so sorry about your girl you lost in the creek. So sad, I can only imagine the heartache.
belated


----------



## Symphony

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have barn full of hay!  Stacked to the lofts on the ends and almost to the rafters in the middle.    I might be able to fit about 40 more bales if I really try hard.  I just love the smell of a barn full of hay.
> 
> We have been very fortunate.  People in our immediate vicinity have been begging me to buy hay because they have too much, you go 50 miles in any direction and people can't find hay for under $5 a bale.  There are about 150 bales of alfalfa, 50 bales of grass/alfalfa and 150 bales of mixed grass.  I paid under $800 for the whole bunch.  I am so very grateful that we are in this position and feel guilty I can't send some of it to those who desperatly need it.  I am bringing in a trailer load to work for a coworker for his horses.  He has been paying between $5 and $6 a bale for mixed grass.
> 
> I just ordered new checks and I found goat checks!!!!  I am so excited.  Who would have thunk it?


 and 
Paying about 8 bucks a square bale or 120 on Round bales but it depends on the type of quality and type.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Jodie: I don't normally do this, but you have to check out this t-shirt. My husband said he is buying me an entire wardrobe of these in all different styles and colors and you can even get coffee mugs and othe stuff to go with it. 

http://www.zazzle.com/driving+my+husband+crazy+one+goat+at+a+time+gifts

It would go really well with your goat checks. That is assuming your husband feels like you are driving him crazy. There are other ones with different sayings. 

I also liked this one: Reminds me of my husband and I, and don't we look happy on it?

http://www.zazzle.com/eat_sleep_feed_goats_t_shirts-235797537900359399


----------



## jodief100

20kids- I bought myself one of those shirts, thanks!  

We went down to Tennessee and back in one day.  I bought 9 new girls at the Appalachian Kiko sale in Eastern TN.  They are settling in well.  Been too busy this weekend to get pictures, 9 hours of driving in one day will do that to you.   

They are some pretty girls, some purebreds and some percentages.  I cant wait for babies!!!!!! 

We will start kidding in late November/early December if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Symphony

Wow, awesome day.  I bet they are wonderful.  Hope you make lots of mullah.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cool!! Congrats on your new does. I wanted to go this year but there was no way. I'm not so much into auctions right now. lol Maybe one day.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Congrats on 1000 replies on your journal!!


----------



## jodief100

I got home last night and my Boer buck, Diaz had decided he wanted to get in on some of the kiko action.  Diaz has four girls in his pen with him, Bullet, my kiko buck has 21.  Diaz broke the latch on the gate between them and was schmoozing the kiko girls when I got home.  I think he bred at least one of them.  

Boy this is going to be a headache to sort out.  I will make a note of the date and any born between 140 and 160 days from now are "suspect".  This is the first time I am glad kiko registration includes DNA.  

On another note, my vet is coming tomorrow to vasectamize one of my little bucks.  he is going to be a teaser buck.  What a life, he gets all the girls but doesn't have to produce to keep his job.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha That's a bad goat, but  really can't blame him. lol

How long has Bullet been in there? He may have bred them all already. hopefully. 

I think that for someone who only has one buck or maybe several but are rather far away from each other, such as other sides of the farm, and needs to have their buck cover a large amount of does, getting a buck that has had a vasectomy is a great idea. It forces the other buck(s) to rut harder but without danger of having a bunch of unwanted kids. lol The harder they rut, the higher the fertility, most of the time. 

Is the unlucky buck going to be a Kiko or Boer? lol


----------



## jodief100

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha That's a bad goat, but  really can't blame him. lol
> 
> How long has Bullet been in there? He may have bred them all already. hopefully.
> 
> I think that for someone who only has one buck or maybe several but are rather far away from each other, such as other sides of the farm, and needs to have their buck cover a large amount of does, getting a buck that has had a vasectomy is a great idea. It forces the other buck(s) to rut harder but without danger of having a bunch of unwanted kids. lol The harder they rut, the higher the fertility, most of the time.
> 
> Is the unlucky buck going to be a Kiko or Boer? lol


The buck with the vasectomy is to increase fertility in my does.  Does tend to not be as fertile on thier first heat after a break then they are on subsequent ones.  The "teaser"  buck is turned out with the does the month before I want them bred.  He brings them into heat and then my buck gets them on the second or third heat, thus increasing multiple births.  

He is not happy with me right now.  He keeps running away and hiding behind his momma.  So much for the "stud"  buck who gets the girls all hot and bothered.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Very interesting. I have never heard of that before. I have only heard of one using a buck like that to force the intact bucks to rut harder, which will increase their fertility.

lol How old is he?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yup.  We were just talking about that in class today actually.  Look up 'Vomeronasal Organ' if you want more info but the idea is that the presence of a male can induce ovulation/heat in many animals.


----------



## jodief100

Been busy here.   We are having some issues with my dearest stepson regarding his grades.  It is very difficult since his mother will not talk to us.  He is a wonderful boy and I want him to have every opportunity in life.  His mother is a loving, caring mother who will do anything to make her child happy.  Unfortunatly, being happy isn't always what a young man needs.  

Youth Deer Hunting Weekend is this weekend.  He will be doing some serious studying between hunting times.  Since we can't be there for him every day, we are trying to teach him how to "independently study"  and hopefully instill in him the importance of his education.  He started high school this year so there are no more second chances.  

We had our first killing frost of the year.  Winter is closing in fast.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Been busy here.   We are having some issues with my dearest stepson regarding his grades.  It is very difficult since his mother will not talk to us.  He is a wonderful boy and I want him to have every opportunity in life.  His mother is a loving, caring mother who will do anything to make her child happy.  Unfortunatly, being happy isn't always what a young man needs.
> 
> Youth Deer Hunting Weekend is this weekend.  He will be doing some serious studying between hunting times.  Since we can't be there for him every day, we are trying to teach him how to "independently study"  and hopefully instill in him the importance of his education.  He started high school this year so there are no more second chances.
> 
> We had our first killing frost of the year.  Winter is closing in fast.


One of my children has poor grades, but she wants to go to higher education anyway. Luckily there is a really good community college near us and she is planning on starting there and says she is going to work on her grades. I wouldn't consider low grades the end of the world at this point. We have a close friend that did very poor in school, but is now a lawyer.  

If he chooses to and has the ambition he will beable to do anything he wants even with poor grades in highschool.  Sorry for that sounding preachy. I do know it is frustrating.  I am sure with more regular help in the evening he would be doing better. I have to help my son a lot with his school work. He is in 6th grade.


----------



## jodief100

Thank you for the advise.  The problem isn't lack of ability, it is lack of ambition.  He wants to get good grades but doesn't want to put the work in to get them.  It is so difficult becasue if I work with him and spell out everythign fro him, he does well but that isn't teaching him how to learn on his own.  Which is what he really needs because his mother either can't or wont work with him.


----------



## jodief100

The days are getting short, the winter blahs are setting in.......   I love this time of the year but the lack of sunlight really takes it's toll on my mood.  I grew up in Arizona and am used to lots of sunshine.  It is so much nicer here, the green grass, the leaves changing color, the crisp cool air on your face and it is almost time for goat babies!   

Unfortunatly, I am one of those people that lack of light cause minor depression.  I am having difficulty getting motivated.......


----------



## Roll farms

Jodie, I have a friend w/ SAD (Seasonal affective disorder) who uses light therapy and it's made a world of difference for her.  You could also try melatonin supplements.



I've been forcing myself to go outside (even though there's nothing to do) and get as much sun as possible.


----------



## neener92

I know exactly how you feel, I hate the days getting shorter. I also hate cold weather!


----------



## Alice Acres

I just dislike it because I have less daylight hours to get stuff done.
Working 7a - 7p means I go to work and come home in darkness. 
If I lived in town (ugh!) I would at least have street lights if I wanted to walk, train dogs outside. 
Oh well, just makes the longer days come spring more exciting!


----------



## neener92

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Oh well, just makes the longer days come spring more exciting!


Good point!


----------



## jodief100

I think some of you know 'Roi, my Malamute/Shepard/Wolf mix baby.  He is the sweetest dog and I love him dearly.  He lives with my ex, Mike but he comes over and visits occasionaly.  At 13 years old he has a little trouble getting around.  Mike's wife had thier first child last month and he sent me some wonderful pictures.  'Roi has been taking good care of his new brother.

Liam and 'Roi


----------



## Roll farms

:melts

How precious!


----------



## Symphony

How precious!  That is very cute.    Makes me want to  them both.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Beautiful picture, thanks for sharing. 

And I am like you, The added hours of darkness really bother me. I leave all my lights on in every room in the house all day. Drives my husband crazy. I do use the energy efficient bulbs. But I like everything really bright.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That baby looks like he has the softest, coziest seat in the house!


----------



## jodief100

I just bought a 50 quart turkey fryer.  Not to fry the turkeys but to process them.  I think this will make processing much easier for all the birds.  It has a metal stand with propane burner.  We process outside and I think this will make things MUCH easier.  I will let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## Southern by choice

We did the same thing! Works great. We had a smaller one and the turkeys were too big for it. The high end industrial plucker we rented was not able to handle the weight of the turkeys.  
Do you de-brain yours?


----------



## jodief100

We don't debrain the birds.  I never have trouble plucking if I scald them properly.

Hubby got his inspection for the electric on the garage done.  Now all we have to do it wait for the electric company to hook it up and we will have POWER!   Hubby will be able to run his power tools!  

We had someone come out yesterday to fix a leak on the oil tank.  He was driving away when all of a sudden he stops, gets out, runs around to the back and opens the back door on his truck.  My little black cat, Buster jumps out of the back like a rocket!  Buster loves to climb in boxes, cases, anything enclosed.  I guess he found a cozy place to snuggle in the back of the truck.  The guy said he started to pull out and he heard this horrible ruckus in the back.  Hubby was rolling on the ground laughing at my poor baby.


----------



## Southern by choice

> We had someone come out yesterday to fix a leak on the oil tank.  He was driving away when all of a suddon he stops, gets out, runs around to the back and opens the back door on his truck.  My little black ca, Bustert shoots jumps out of the back like a rocket!  Buster loves to climb in boxes, cases, anything enclosed.  I guess he found a cozy place to snuggle in the back of the truck.  The guy said he started to pull out and he heard this horrible ruckus in the back.  Hubby was rolling on the ground laughing at my poor baby.


 

Our chickens do the same thing! If someone stops by they better roll their windows up because our modern game bantams especially love to be nosy! Some of our birds are such busybodies! They don't do it in our visitor/customer parking area just the personal driveway!

I  am thinking about the de-braining because I don't like the scalding, mostly because of bacteria issues and its not a kosher slaughter practice. We still do it, and honestly I don't really like going in through the mouth.   The funniest thing about it is I'm not the one who does that part and I still don't like it.

 for POWER!


----------



## BrownSheep

We did lose a couple cats that way! Mom had cleaned out the freezer and the dummies crawled into the dumpster to eat the meat...long story short mom had to got to the dump to pick them up although one of the guys had taken the little one home.


----------



## bonbean01

Also for people in cold weather...check under your hood before starting your car or truck...they like to lie on the warm engine and ... well...you know the rest   Had that happen to a cat when I was a kid and it was a very sad day.

Glad you got your cat back Jodie


----------



## jodief100

The turkeys didn't come in for dinner last night and I haven't seen them all morning.  I hope they haven't run off.  I doubt something would have killed 17 adult turkeys in one day.


----------



## Southern by choice

Saw this this morning, just wondering if they've come back yet. I sure hope they do!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Any signs of them yet?


----------



## jodief100

The piggie turkeys came home for dinner.  Hubby had found them around noon helping themselves to my neighbors deer feeder.


----------



## Southern by choice

So glad you found them!! Bad, bad turkeys. I was thinkin' maybe they knew their time was short and decided to "fly the coop"! Maybe they saw the new turkey fryer and  snuck in on BYH saw your post from last week, put two and two together and figured "hey it is the weekend......."


----------



## jodief100

It dropped 40 degrees in two days.  The wind is really bad and we are expecting snow flurries tomorrow.  I know we are just getting the bare edges of this storm system and are worried about all of those east of us.  

We did get 160 bales from a 4th cutting last week. We don't hayour property but a friend does his and he has no place to store it. We take what he can't sell the first day.   I didn't have room in the barn so I sold most of them.  I really hope I don't regret that.  I have almost 400 bales in the barn and 57 goats to feed.  I never can predict these things.  Last year I thought I would need to buy more than what I had and wound up not using that.  The year before come March we were hoarding hay for new mommies and put the rest in the woods.


----------



## jodief100

Please check out Page 25 of the November Goat Rancher.  There is an article about the buck test!

http://www.goatrancher.com/

corrected to page 25.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Please check out Page 25 of the November Goat Rancher.  There is an article about the buck test!
> 
> http://www.goatrancher.com/
> 
> corrected to page 25.


Ya'll rock!! That is so cool.


----------



## Queen Mum

Great job!


----------



## Southern by choice

X2


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Cool!  

"Randy & Jodie Majancsik, new consigners from Kentucky, received
the top-consigner award. This award goes to the consigner with
the three top-performing bucks in the test. Their top-selling buck was
a Kiko (the most resilient buck in the test). It sold for $600.
The Majansciks also received awards for having the most resistant
and best gaining buck in the test. This Kiko x Boer buck was
the best buy in the sale, selling for a bargain $250."


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## TTs Chicks




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## jodief100

I am very sore and tired.  We sorted goats and eye checked for the last time this season.  I ran all of the goats through the headgate, checked eyes, trimmed hooves and sorted them out.  

Last girls to be bred, up in the buck pen.

Girls to kid in November and December, stay in the barn area.

Everyone else, out to the front field.  

50 goats, trimmed, checked and then drug to their assigned locations.  

I got my face bashed in by Ginger, I have a fat lip and small black eye.  I clipped myself with the clippers four times.  I did something quite embarrassing.  I was leaning over trimming hooves and the handles closed on a very sensitive piece of anatomy that was, well, hanging down from my chest.  It really hurts.


----------



## Southern by choice

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh!  

don't even know what to say, I even typed that real slow, Still in shock.  Hope you heal real soon!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Eeeeeep!  I wanna grab a bag of frozen peas just thinking about it.


----------



## bonbean01

Ouch!!!!  Yeah, a bag of frozen peas is a good idea...one for the uhhh...chest area, another on your lip and another on your eye!!!  You had a very busy day!!!  You could spend your evening as the Princess and the Pea Bags


----------



## Queen Mum

OWWWWWY!  Ouch, Ouch, OUCH!

Hurts to just think about it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sorry, that was my fist reaction.  I know have this image in my mind that I can't get out.  

We did 12 does yesterday .You are faster than us. We need to come get lessons from you. But my husband has perfect feet when he is done, drives me crazy.  I just snip and snip and snip and wham I am done. Lance snips, and then levels and snips some more and levels some more, well, you get the idea, but I must say they stand perfectly flat with a perfect hoof by the time he is done, Takes for ever. Plus he set up the trimming stand out of the barn area, so we have to halter each one, walk them out of the pen area, through the barn door, to the other half of the barn, were we have to get them up a ramp and onto the stand, and then hood them into the stand, Take forever. I know you all use a shoot type set up. 

Glad you got so much done.  

We are going to do the other half of ours next weekend, so everyone will have been checked for overall health and hooves done, then we will just wait for kidding season. 

sorry about your injuries. That stinks, but certainly is part of farming.  

Take care.


----------



## jodief100

We have an elevated head gate with cage that opens on the sides, ramp and scale.  We get them all into the chute area, close them in and run them through.  Not perfect but it takes about 3-5 minutes per goat.  I don't fiddle with the hoof trimming.  I get them somewhat level and the edges cleaned up but that is it.  Our vet has switched to an hourly fee for ultrasound as opposed to per goat.  This is going to save us some money since we can run them through quickly.  

Looking a little bruised today. The fat lip and black eye are down considerably. The cuts from the clippers sting and are swollen red.  A little infected but I will just keep an eye on them.  

I am mostly sore form setting up the electronet, up the hill, down the hill, then repeat.  In te rain, in 35 degree weather, for three hours.  

I love farming but some days are certainly better than others.  

Countdown to kidding season!


----------



## jodief100

Been a busy week.  I hate going back after Daylight Savings time.  I wish they would just leave it there.  I would much rather have the light later in the winter than summer.  

No kids yet but the udders are getting bigger.  Nilla went into heat today.  She was supposed to be due in December.    She went open last year, it looks like she is going to be culled.   

I found my turkey that has been missing for 2 weeks.  She is setting a nest across the house in the creek bed.  I have no idea if we will get any poults out of it but I find it very exciting.  I never had a broody turkey before.  

Modern Gun season opened today.  None of us saw a thing.


----------



## autumnprairie

on the poults and you getting a deer or two


----------



## Southern by choice

sorry about your Nilla


----------



## Bridgemoof

How cool to have a broody turkey! Wow!


----------



## jodief100

Broody Turkey is sitting on 17 eggs.  I saw her at the feeder so I checked while she was off the nest.  The nest is down a steep slope, covered in brush so it wasn't easy.  


Thank you for the condolences on Nilla. I cull about 10% every year.  It is always sad but is best for the rest of the herd.  Nilla recovered from a menegial worm infection last year but her hind end has never worked properly since.  I wonder if that has something to do with her reproductive issues.  I have seen the buck mount her so that is not the problem.  


Off to brush all the stickers out of my hair.


----------



## jodief100

Someone gave me two gunieas.  I have them in the  barn in a cage until they get adjusted.  They were screaming "LET ME OUT OF HERE"  all day yesterday.  Probably still are today, I am not there to hear it.  

Too warm yesterday for good hunting so I moved the electronet and cleaned the barn instead.  We cleared out 3 years of dropped hay build up.  

I got a bunch of pumpkins cheap.  I was going to feed the dogs and birds with them.  I wish I could get the goats to eat them but they have alwasy truned thier noses up at them in the past.


----------



## marlowmanor

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Someone gave me two gunieas.  I have them in the  barn in a cage until they get adjusted.  They were screaming "LET ME OUT OF HERE"  all day yesterday.  Probably still are today, I am not there to hear it.
> 
> Too warm yesterday for good hunting so I moved the electronet and cleaned the barn instead.  We cleared out 3 years of dropped hay build up.
> 
> I got a bunch of pumpkins cheap.  I was going to feed the dogs and birds with them.  I wish I could get the goats to eat them but they have alwasy truned thier noses up at them in the past.


My goats loved the pumpkin we gave them. I cut it in to 4 pieces and layed it out in 4 different spots in their lot so they all had a chance at some. They had is cleaned up in a day! I wish we could get some cheap here.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I gave mine some today and they chowed on it.


----------



## jodief100

We processed the remaining turkeys and roosters this weekend.  Except for the pair I have sitting in my car right now here at work.  They will be picked up by the buyer this afternoon.  I have a fridge full of poultry!   I will crock pot the roosters this week and store the meat in the freezer.  I dont have room for them otherwise.  

Tonight I will put my Thanksgiving turkey in the brine and it will be ready for roasting on thanksgiving morning.  Nothing better than a holiday meal with your own, free range bird!  I will be using Ems recipe again this year, it turned out WONDERFUL last year.  

Yesterday was a $200 trip to Costco.  I stocked up because I do not want to go near a store for the next two weeks.  I do not consider shopping to be a contact sport.  

Tonight I have to run the deer quarter I got through the grinder.  Venison meatloaf for dinner on Friday!  

Tomorrow I pick up my stepson for the long weekend and finish off the shopping at Kroger, the Tractor Supply.

The weather is supposed to be nice.  It would be a perfect weekend if I didnt have to spend Thanksgiving with my in-laws.  Oh well, it could be worse, like having to spend the holiday with my husbands in-laws.

My broody turkey rejoined the flock.  I checked her nest- no eggs.  There was no sign of them.  I suspect raccoon.  Another hen has disappeared.  These free range turkeys go a lot further away than the chickens do.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You sound busy, busy, busy.

I love when you can eat food that you raised. It's the best. 
I want some deer so bad right now. 

Poor turkey. Our turkeys stay pretty close so far. I wonder about when they start laying...


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You sound busy, busy, busy.
> 
> I love when you can eat food that you raised. It's the best.
> I want some deer so bad right now.
> 
> Poor turkey. Our turkeys stay pretty close so far. I wonder about when they start laying...


X2


----------



## Bridgemoof

Don't you know that going to Costco IS a contact sport? 

That's a bummer about the broody turkey's eggs. Next time snatch them up and put them in an incubator. You'll get a jump on next year's Thanksgiving dinner! Speaking of that, what's Em's recipe for brining and cooking her turkey? We just slaughtered 2 of ours for Thanksgiving yesterday and I was going to brine them today, but wasn't sure how much salt and what kind of salt to use.  They were each about 10 pounds. I'm really hoping they turn out okay, because after having our lame ducks  I'm worried.


----------



## jodief100

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Don't you know that going to Costco IS a contact sport?
> 
> That's a bummer about the broody turkey's eggs. Next time snatch them up and put them in an incubator. You'll get a jump on next year's Thanksgiving dinner! Speaking of that, what's Em's recipe for brining and cooking her turkey? We just slaughtered 2 of ours for Thanksgiving yesterday and I was going to brine them today, but wasn't sure how much salt and what kind of salt to use.  They were each about 10 pounds. I'm really hoping they turn out okay, because after having our lame ducks  I'm worried.


Em's turkey recipe:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15051


----------



## Bridgemoof

Ohhhh that's great! I'm going to try it. I'll try one with the brine and one without so I can see the difference, and because I only have one big pot . Thanks so much!


----------



## jodief100

Antelope and Big Red kidded.  It was a crazy night.

I came home from work and discovered I had forgotten my house keys at work.  So I go to the barn in my work clothes and shoes to fill buckets and feed hay.  I get to the door and I hear baby "meh meh".  So I go around the corner and I see two white babies and a momma I can't quite make out.  It was dark.  I figure out it was Big Red.  So I watch for a minute, they are both up, walking and nursing.  I call hubby and tell him to hurry home, but he is still an hour away.  

I go into the barn and go through to the stalls, planning on walking into the alleyway where Big Red is.  I get partially there and see a white baby under the head gate.  I say "how did you get here and where is your momma?"  I look down the alleyway and see Big Red still by the gate with a baby.  So I walk over to her- and she she still has two.  At this point I realize another goat has kidded, I don't know who and I have no flashlight and am in a skirt and dress shoes.  

I call my neighbor and ask for help.  He comes over with two flashlights.  We figure out the third baby is Antelope's, search the field to make sure we have them all, check the plumbing, make sure they are all nursing, dry and doing well.  2 boys and one girl 

My neighbor's cousin showed up 10 minutes after he did.  She had to see the baby goats.  

They are good, so I round up Big Red into the barn.  When she gets in her babies get mixed in with Antelope's and now Antelope can't find her baby.  Big Red keeps chasing her away but lets Antelope's baby sniff and poke around her.  I didn't see him nurse but I think she would have let him.  I was worried we had a baby stealer, poor Antelope was running around trying to find her baby so we decided to put her in the stall.  Well, it turned out to be chase her around three times with my neighbor, his cousin and I all trying to herd her in the right direction.  We got her in and decided to leave Big Red out.  The weather is nice and she was taking good care of them.  

Everyone is doing great, there are pics on the Little Green Pastures kidding thread.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Wow what a Thanksgiving shocker! That sounds so sweet. Glad everybody is doing well.


----------



## jodief100

P kidded this morning, doe and buck.  She is my wildest doe so I have left her out even though it is cold.  I may have to do the goat rodeo tonight though.  

All baby pictures are on the kidding thread.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22635


----------



## jodief100

I had to round up P.  Her colostrum was so thick the babies couldn't get enough.  SO I fed them a bottle on day one and now they are great!  Bouncing all over the place like baby goats should. Big Red leaves hers int he barn all day and comes back regularly to nurse.  Antelope takes hers with her, she won't let him out of her sight.   They are growing like little weeds.

Mocha kidded this morning, in the dirt.  So the babies are all muddy.  I rounded them up to get them out of the wind.  They were working on standing last I checked.  Boy and a girl.

That makes 4 boys and 3 girls out of 4 mommas, two of them first timers.  

I am going to take the hounds to pictures with Santa at the feed store.  I want to take baby goats but hubby says I am nuts.


----------



## Harbisgirl

I think you'd be nuts NOT to! Oh please take the baby goats for Santa pics - that would be soooo cute. You'd win the POW for sure and I bet a the December calendar pic  Please please please


----------



## jodief100

I took Big Red's babies to get their pictures taken with Santa.  Everyone at the feed store was enamored with them.  People were taking pictures with their camera phones and the store asked if they could use the picture on their website.







How can you resist?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's awesome!! And very adorable.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Oh my, that should be photo of the week!!

Love it!!  Thanks for posting the photo.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Southern by choice

I'm all grins and giggles! How absolutely adorable!


----------



## elevan

Too freakin cute!  I love it!


----------



## Harbisgirl

SOOO CUTE! :


----------



## Bridgemoof

oh. my. gosh. Too cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I want a copy!!!!!!!


----------



## Alice Acres

Bet you made Santa's day!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Bet you made Santa's day!!


HAHA


----------



## Roll farms

Bet those were the only kids who'd try to eat his beard...
Wayyy cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pic of the month!!


----------



## terrilhb

I want a copy of this picture too. It is to precious for words. I so love it.


----------



## autumnprairie

I love the picture it's adorable


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Bet those were the only kids who'd try to eat his beard...
> Wayyy cute!


Santa said they were better behaved than most of the human kids he has visit him.  

The feed store put them on their Facebook page.  https://www.facebook.com/pages/KM-Feed-Pet-Tack/177078245669615

The one with the baby and the goats was a woman who just had to have the baby goats in the picture with her grand-baby.  Who could resist?  

Anyone who wants a copy- PM me your email address and I will send it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is awesome.  So did you work a deal (like a 10% discount)?


----------



## jodief100

We lost Mochas little boy.  Mocha is a young, first timer doe.  She is skittish and hard to handle.  She had them out in the dirt, which then became mud.  It was sunny and in the 40s but since she is a new mommy I felt better putting them in the stall, which I did.  Mocha was hard to round up and then was stressed from the chasing.  She head butted the girl a little so I watched her closely, checking every hour or so. 

 The babies were up and trying to nurse but they would switch back and forth between the teats.  She had very thick colostrum, like sap.  It was very difficult to milk her.  So I fed them from some frozen colostrum I had in the freezer and waited.  It thinned out enough to nurse by Saturday night.  Babies were nursing fine. A little less energetic than I like but temps and everything was normal.  

Baby boys temp dropped Sunday afternoon.  I took him in, put him in a box with a pet heating pad and a space heater running.  I drenched him with electrolytes and baking soda. I did this three times.   He warmed up and was walking around, wobbly, but walking.  He had liquid poops.  I offered a bottle, he refused.  I turned off the space heater, waited a few hours, temp was fine.   I offered another bottle, he refused it. He was strong enough to take it, just wouldnt.   I saddle-bagged him with some warmed lactated ringers.  I was worried about dehydration because of the poops.    

I went to bed.  When I checked on him a few hours later he was gone.  I always debate with myself over forcing them to eat by drenching and waiting until they take it.  I have done both, have lost babies and saved babies both ways.  

Baby girl is still small.  She is doing fine, has a full tummy every time I check and is up and nursing a lot.  She isnt as active as some babies but doing fine.  I think Mocha didnt have enough milk for two.  

I let them out of the stall this morning.  It is supposed to be 50 degrees; the sunshine and exercise will do them good.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sorry Jodie.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Very frustrating, and have for sure been there.


----------



## terrilhb

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## autumnprairie

Sorry for your loss


----------



## bonbean01

So sad about the little guy 

That Santa photo with the goats is just way too stinking CUTE!!!!  My cuteness barometer just exploded!!!


----------



## jodief100

Babies are all doing great!   They are gaining weight and bouncing all over the place.  The weather has been unusually warm, I haven't even needed to plug in the warming barrels more than one or two nights.  

My step son's Scout troop was out this weekend to shoot.  They ran through 400 birds and shot gun shells and almost 1200 .22 rounds. It is a good thing scouts bring thier own food, 6 teenage boys can eat a ton.  

They unloaded all my feed for me.  Took them about 5 minutes to unload abotu 500 lbs of feed.  They are really good boys.  We enjoy having them.


----------



## autumnprairie

Sounds like they had a blast


----------



## jodief100

I was doing the nightly head count Monday night and I came up short one baby.  I looked everywhere for her.  She wasnt in any of the usual hidey holes and all the other goats were in the barn.  

Her momma was fussy but not frantic.  I headed out to the field with a flashlight, Mocha, her momma was behind me and getting fussier.  I started down the fence line, looking around.  Mocha started getting louder and then I heard the lost baby cry.  I headed towards the sound, closer, closer, very close and I still couldnt see her.  Those little white babies practically glow in the dark!  

In that part of the field, we have a sink hole problem.  The runoff comes down the hill and then goes underground.  The ground above these underground washes has been caving in.  Most are not a problem but a few are small openings that go deep, enough that an adult goat will have trouble getting out, let alone a little one.  I keep those covered up with sheets of plywood.  

The baby was under the plywood in the sink hole.  There was a little at the edges that wasnt covered up and she squeezed though a 3 opening and fell in.  She was fine, it wasnt raining.  I got her out and tried to rearrange the plywood the cover the entire hole.  I thought I had it, then accidently stepped on the corner and the entire thing lifted up and I fell in the hole.  I was in the hole up to my thigh, holding on to a squirming baby.  My other knee landed on a sticker bush. 

I set the baby down.  She ran to momma and nursed for a long time while Mocha was chastising her for getting lost.  

I got another sheet of plywood and overlapped them, covering up the hole completely.  

Any suggestions on how to handle the sinkholes?  I filled them up but the water just washed it away.  Hubby was going to dig them out with the back hoe so we could make a trench wide enough for goats to get out easily but the ground isnt stable enough to drive the tractor over.  

My back still hurts from falling in.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

It always amazes me what farmers have to deal with.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wow. That's pretty bad. I have no idea what you could do but I'm glad the kid is ok and glad you didn't get stick or too hurt.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Do you have some rocks you can fill them in with?  Where I live, we call it stoney fields because we are never at a loss for stones.  Maybe some good size stones in the bottem, them small ones on top and then dirt will help them stay filled.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bonbean01

I have no idea...the rocks sound good though.  Just really glad you didn't get badly hurt, and hope your back is feeling better 

Good job of getting the kid out!


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad you didn't get seriously hurt and the baby found.


----------



## BrownSheep

Put in a culvert till it is out of the field than coverit all up.


----------



## jodief100

We came home last Tuesday night and were in a big hurry to get the chores done and go to bed.  I headed out to the front field and hubby went to the barn.  It had been raining all day and I was nervous about that sinkhole.  The water was running swiftly through the underground tunnel and a baby that got in was likely to be swept downstream and get stuck underwater.

I came back and hubby was still up in the barn.  I went up and he asked how many babies are there again?  I got pretty worried about then.  He said I have counted them over and over and I still come up with seven.  
"There are supposed to be six. "
I checked all the does and none have given birth today, and all the babies are all past newborn size  

So I go into the stalls, two there with P, Mocha has her one and 1, 2, 3, 4 under the hay rack.  That makes seven.  I get down on my hands and knees, reach under the hay rack- and a white barn cat runs out.  I look again.  1, 2 and 3 under the hay rack.  Darn cat!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hah That's funny.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Barn cats, you love them and you hate them...   Mine always wait for me to lay an egg down and as soon as I do, they roll it on to the floor and then clean up the mess.


----------



## Southern by choice

I'm still mortified about the sinkhole! :/


----------



## jodief100

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I'm still mortified about the sinkhole! :/


Hubby and I are going to knock down whatever we can that is loose to try and shore up the ground for the tractor. Then dig a trench with the back hoe.  

The whole thing gives me the hebbie jebbies.

Another turkey hen has disapeared.  She may be gone- or sitting a nest. Or she has joined the wild ones.  I saw all my turkeys hanging out with some wild ones last weekend.  

I found a chicken nest in the barn!     I have not found a single egg from these hens until now.


----------



## Southern by choice

for baby chicks (hopefully) Mine love to brood out in the fall/winter! Lil' boogers

Sorry about your turkey. I'm starting to not like mine too much... sometimes wish the Tom would fly off!

The sinkhole is scary for the goats for sure, but that could be you.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Got to love those chickens that nest in weird placed.  I had one hatch out chicks in the hay loft in the barn.  I thought she was dead becasue she disappeared.  Then one day, I went in the barn and there was a chick on the floor.  Sure enough, 9 chicks hatched.  Two had already fallen 10 feet to the floor of the barn.  

Hope you get some chicks...


----------



## jodief100

I found two more nests in the hay.  None were being set so no baby chicks.  

My missing turkey was roosting in the very top rafters in the barn.  I have never seen them inside the barn so I didn't look.  I saw her when I climbed up the haystack to look for eggs.   

I remember climbing over the haystack looking for eggs to be much more fun when I was a kid.  Last night I was worried about falling the entire time.  

I have two customers scheduled to come today.  One to butcher some wethers.  The other to look at does and hopefully reserve some kids for next year.  Of course after all the dry weather, they come the first weekend it is a muddy mess in several months.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is a bummer.  Chicks are always nice.  You have an incubator?  If not, you should ask for one for Christmas.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Of course after all the dry weather, they come the first weekend it is a muddy mess in several months


Ah man. I hate that. It doesn't do the place justice when it's all muddy and wet. At least here it doesn't.


----------



## jodief100

Sold four market kids and got a deposit on 5 2013 doelings.  

It is still a muddy mess but warm.  I moved the electronet, the field group isn't going to need any hay for awhile.  I was planning on moving them in at the end of the month but unless things change drastically there is enough forage out there for several more weeks.  Most of it is still green!  

Tired, hungry and sore.  

Gonna go do nightly chores, make some chicken and dumplin's and call it a night.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hey that's cool you already sold some.


----------



## jodief100

With all the rain we have been having, my solar power fence chargers went dead.  

Our farm is on both sides of a road that turns off the main state road.  After about a half mile, it dead ends at our house.  I have goats in a field along that road, about a 1/4 mile from the house.  Saturday afternoon, my LGD, Jack came strolling down the road.  I had my market goat customer pull in just then so I put Jack in the barn and checked on the goats.  They were all in the fence so I left them there.  

They were still there when the customer who reserved does come out.  Saturday night I put Jack back in and hoped they would all stay put for the night.  Hubby put the charger in the garage under lights to charge it.  

Sunday morning hubby asked if I had checked on the goats.  I said I was on my way and opened the door.  There walking down the road with Jack in the lead was all 20 goats from the field.  I told hubby they were all out and closed the door.  He looked at my funny, since you cant see the field from there.

So they spent the day in the creek bed, in the woods, on the hillside that we havent grazed all year.  Happy goats.  I moved the elctronet in that field to the one closer to the house.  When I walk out with the last roll, they all followed me back and I just had to finish the last side.  

Chargers are hot, for now.  Jack is in with his goats.  .  I got a call from someone in Virginia who wants to buy a buck. 

This morning Ginger was nesting up in the barn.  I found a banty nest full of eggs in the hayrack.  One of the baby goats was curled up in the nest, looking very cozy. I asked her if she was trying to hatch the eggs?  

Days like that are exhausting but this is what I love about farming.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Good thing they are all there. Losing goats from escaping is not fun at all. 

How many LGD's and what kind(s) are they? I didn't know you had any.


----------



## TTs Chicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> There walking down the road with Jack in the lead was all 20 goats from the field.  I told hubby they were all out and closed the door.


I know it's not funny cause escaped goats on the road is a very bad thing - really glad everybody is safe 

The mental image of this makes me


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad they are all ok. I would like to see a picture of the goat nesting


----------



## jodief100

The road is a one lane road that cuts across our property and dead ends at the house.  The only traffic on it is us or my neighbor with an easement to his hunting property.  So goats on the road isn't as bad as it sounds.  The likelihood of an accident is slim.  

Jack is a Great Pyrenees.  He is a great livestock dog.  He can get out of just about any fence but he loves to be with "his"  goats.  The only trouble I have with him is it is difficult to move him around.  He wants to stay with whatever herd he was with so if you put him with a different group, he will go back to the others.  

Nesting goat was cute, I wish I had a camera.


----------



## jodief100

So tired.  Hubby has not gotten home before 8:00 since before Thanksgiving.  Most nights it has been closer to 9:00.  Then up at 4:30 and back to work by 5:30.  The overtime is nice but I am exhausted.  I have been taking care of all the house and barn chores and I am just beat.  

Hubby says two more machines that have to ship by end of the year, then he has to leave town for a few days to get them installed.  then thinsg will calm down for a bit.  He normally doesn't do installation but in order to ship these by year end, they are going out incomplete, he has to finish them on site.  It is a tax thing.

So, Ginger is still looking close to exploding!   Yogurt is goopy but no significant udder.  Mama and Doeling are startign to get in on the action and still no babies!!!!!!  

The Thanksgiving babies are huge and adorable!


----------



## elevan

Hoping time flies for you so that you get to put your feet up soon


----------



## jodief100

Tree branch fell on the electronet yesterday.  Jack took the goats out for another walk.  They were in the woods uphill from the barn when I got home.  I fixed the fence, put a leash on Jack and we all walked back to the field.  All the goats following Jack.

Down the steep hill in the muddy, slippery muck.  Around the barn, down to the bridge, across the brigde and 1/4 down the road.  All 20 goats following along, nice as can be in the dark!  

Jack is the Pied Piper of goats.

Hubby got home around 8:00. So tired I couldn't sleep.

4 days off this weekend.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's not good but at least they follow him and nobody got lost.


----------



## Bridgemoof

You poor thing! Hope you get some rest soon. Jack is a good boy to be lead, and the rest follow. Yay!


----------



## jodief100

I made it!  I have the next five days off.  Hubby is at work today but will be home until the second.  I spent the morning steam cleaning the carpets.  We have two old dogs, the dog pee smell was getting to me.  

First snow of the winter yesterday.  The 20-30 degrees on the thermometer is deceiving.  Wind chill is bitterly cold!

Jack hasn't taken the goats for a walk since Tuesday.  I had to take some hay out there.  Snow is covering the fields.  

I have gone through more hay in the last two days then the last month!  

I am thinking of starting a farm Facebook page.  My aunt and my cousin have ones for their farms.  Rolls had a nice one.  It seems easier to update that constantly than the webpage.


----------



## jodief100

Goats are out again. 

Our neighbor's boy came by yesterday with a friend.  When he pulled up I thought the goats were in their fields again.  That is the only time the neighbors have ever come over.  They don't think too highly of goat farmers.  This is cattle country.  We kind of got off on the wrong foot with this neighbor when we moved in several years ago.  The previous owner of our farm let them keep cows over here for no charge-she wanted something to keep the grass down.  We weren't willing to let them keep cows here and....  lets just say we don't speak much.  

So several years of the only visits being, Neighbor:  "your goats are in our field"   Me: "I will go and get them.  Since you are here, please take your cows with you"

Well, the boy's friend wanted some goats, so they came over to talk goat.  The friend knew quiet a bit about Boers, never heard of kikos.  We chatted for a bit, did some negotiating and looked over the goats.  Neighbor's boy kept saying he could get better goats from his cousin, Fair winners and all.  Friend said he liked the idea of low input, good parasite resistance.  We went over my records, I showed him what I feed them.  He took our card and said he would talk to Grandpa.  Neighbor's boy tried to sell us some hay.  I have seen the hay they feed their cows, round bales with a solid sheet of mold on the bottom, no thank you.  

Then the turkeys came over to chat.  Neighbor's boy wants a turkey.  He said he will be back in the spring for some poults.

I really hope this is beginning of a better relationship with the neighbors.  

Back to the cleaning.

It is raining again.

No new babies.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hey that's really cool. I hope things do get worked out. 

And good job for showing him the worlds best meat goat. Fair winning Boers. ppffttt Hope he's one of the smart ones and goes the Kiko route.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Merry Christmas Jodie!!


----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Goats are out again.  They are staying on the other side of the creek because the bridge is flooded.  

I have my nephew here along with my stepson so the food is disappearing fast.  Two 14 year old boys eat a LOT!  We went to the feedmill and picked up 350 lbs of feed.  I figured I had two strong men to unload it so why not.  

No new babies yet.

It is going from rain to snow back to rain.  The snow isn't sticking, it is too warm.

I am going to move the goats in the field into the barn area this weekend.  Hopefully they will stay put.  This means we will be feeding hay to all of them for the rest of winter.  

I am getting quotes for the materials to build a brooder barn.  I think a pole barn will work nicely.  I think 12' x 20' will be a good size.


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have my nephew here along with my stepson so the food is disappearing fast.  Two 14 year old boys eat a LOT!  We went to the feedmill and picked up 350 lbs of feed.


Reading this part alone is hilarious...come on I know someone else thought it too! 

JK Jodie!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

my buck barn is a 16x20 and i think Im gonna use a corner of it for my turkey


----------



## jodief100

We got just a light dusting of snow.  I drove 50 miles to work this morning and found there was over 6 inches on the ground.  One of my guys who lives 10 miles north of that says he got almost a foot. Just a few miles made a big difference.

No more new babies.  Goats are driving me nuts.  I called hubby 3 times today to ask "have you checked on the goats?"

Jack took the field goats out for a walk again.   

Hubby may have to leave town next week.  I am sure the goats are waiting for that.  

I got a call today from a kid who bought a buck from us last year.  He reserved a 4-H wether and a the remaining Kiko/Savanna doeling I have left.  He said he is very happy with his buck.  He didn't win anything at the fair with him but never had to worm him.  :bun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No worming is good. 

And walking them again? Jeez.


----------



## jodief100

I moved all of the goats out of the front field and into the barn area last week.  Then it snowed.  We got about 6 inches on the ground.  The goats weren't going anywhere.  Today the sun is out and it is nice.  So Jack found where the snow knocked the electronet down and took the goats out into the woods.  Right now they are at my neighbor's place, happily eating brush and trees.  He has cows and is overstocked so there is tons of great goat food over there.  I hope he doesn't see them.  He gets upset when they are over there and his cows are not at my place right now so I can't do a "well your cows are over here"  like I usually do.  I tried to lead them back with the grain bucket but they are loving the nice browse over there and aren't going anywhere.  

Lets hope they come back at dusk.

Ginger, Mama and Doeling declined to go on the adventure in the woods.  They are hanging out in the barn.  I hope that means they are getting close to kidding.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope your goats come back soon.  I am about ready for the snow to be gone.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Your goats are a trip! lol


----------



## jodief100

I moved some fence and expanded the goat area today.  Then I walked the fence and pulled off all the branches, shored up the posts and pulled the bottom wire down to fill in a few gaps.  

This afternoon I let them all out to graze.  They went straight to the newly open area.  I did some work, they seemed happy.  Jack was walking the fence line.  I went in the house, did some laundry and took a shower.  When I got out of the shower, the phone was ringing.  It was the neighbor.

"You have a goat over here"
"In the woods?"
"No, in my barn"
"All the way across the road?!?!?"
"Yes, please come and get it."





So how am I going to keep the goats fenced?  They have never gone that far before, they have never even gotten out to the road.  His barn is 1/2 mile down our road, across the main road and then another 1/2 mile down his road.  I am really starting to worry about keeping them contained at all.     

So I go and get hubby, he goes and gets the truck.  I get a bucket of grain and meet him at the truck- he isn't there.  He is up in the field.  He says there are still a bunch of goats in the field and he can't imagine just a few going that far away from the herd. 

We go over to the neighbor's.  We pull up and this cute little Nigerian wether comes out to greet me.  

"That's not my goat."

We chat for awhile as his boy makes some more phone calls.  This is obviously someone's pet.  He is friendly, follows us around, is fat, healthy with a nice coat and has been dehorned.  

We had to leave but they think they figured our who he belonged to.  He was a cute little goat, I hope he got home.  

Came back, fed and counted the goats.  All present and accounted for.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I bet you were glad that it was not your goat.


----------



## Bridgemoof

oh man, Jodie, you must have been having a fit! Glad yours stayed where they belong. I really hope your fencing works this time!


----------



## jodief100

I took some random pictures this weekend.  

This is taken from the upper field.  The red building is the barn.  You can see the garage behind it and just a little bit of the house.  If you look close you can see the road where it cuts across the property, right at the edge of the woods.  Below that is where the creek runs.  







This is the other direction.  You can see where the creek forms a pool in the trees.  






Here are the naughty goats after they escaped.  They hung out at the house and ate the grass along the walls where the dripping off the roof melted the snow.  






This is Nissan's Rusty.  She is growing up beautiful.  She has some nice red roaning I think she gets from her Daddy, Roll Farm's Bullit.






Jack, watching over his herd.


----------



## bonbean01

Love the photos...and you have very cute naughty goats


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Nice


----------



## DonnaBelle

Love, love, love the photos.

Your goats are like mine, big fluffy balls of goat.

Goats are not naughty, just resourseful.   

After having my teenage grandson and his 2 best friends for 4 days I went to the barn last night and just enjoyed my goats!!

Goats are terrific therapy animals.

Anyway, your farm is terrifically beautiful.  I hope you will post some photos in the spring of the same views.

I lived in Eastern Kentucky near Paducah when I was younger, and Kentucky and Tennessee are lovely states.

Thanks for the photos.

DonnaBelle

P.S.  We got an inche of rain two nights ago.  People were dancing naked in the streets of Checotah.  Well, perhaps I am stretching it a bit.


----------



## jodief100

Thank you Donna.  We love our little farm.  It still amazes me that when I go to the top of the hill and look around, all that you see is ours.  AS long as I don't turn around. 

No new babies yet.  The does are certainly up on their Doe Code rules.   

It has been a long week.  Back to work after the holidays off is tough.  Hubby hasn't gotten home before 9 all week and it doesn't look like that will change any time soon.  

The semester ends next week for my stepson.  He is really struggling with his grades.  I wish I could help but with him only here every other weekend, there isn't much I can do.  I have tried to talk to his mom and see what we can do together, but she won't speak to me.  She won't speak to hubby either.  How are we supposed to help if we don't know what is going on?    I think she is one of those people that cannot accept any help.  Doing so would be admitting she isn't perfect.  She has so many troubles, financial, social, kids.... and most of it is self inflicted.  So ignores problems until she can no longer do so and then all of a sudden it is someone else's fault.  When we offer help- all she wants is money.  

Sorry, rant over.  It is so frustrating.  I cry a lot.  I worry about him so much.


----------



## jodief100

We had the vet out to ultrasound all the does.  36 does ultrasounded, 32 confirmed pregnant.  The other 4 had been up with the buck until early December and he sadi they may just not be far enough along.  I am going to toss them back in with the buck just in case.  It is nice to know where we are at.

Here is Doc and his assistant.






Nissan getting her ultrasound.  She is pregnant.






Ginger didn't really need one but it is confirmed, she is VERY pregnant.


----------



## Roll farms

NISSAN!  Tell her hello and smooch her if you get a chance.  Hope she has nice DOES for you!

Rusty looks great....and HUGE.  Did you track her ADG?  Or does the pic just make her look big?


----------



## jodief100

Nissan  is a joy to have around.  Nice and big framed doe, good mommy and she is easier to handle than most.  We love her.  

Rusty is huge.  I don't keep track of ADG past weaning but was one of the top 5 in the herd this year.  She is about 80 lbs now.  I could breed her but I would rather wait until July and get December babies as opposed to May or June ones.   She is very pretty, she has her Daddy's head and length but her Mommy's lovely face and depth.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I have never really looked into bringing the vet out to ultrasound as I always assumed it would be too pricey! It would be sooo handy and solve soooo many things!!! I am going to have to investigte a bit!!!


----------



## jodief100

My vet has a standard $40 farm call.  Ultrasound is $45 and hour.  It took 2 1/2 hours to do all 36 goats.  Total cost $40+ $45x2.5= $152.50.   He found 4 possible open does, whom I will put back with the buck.  Had those four does gone open, I am out anywhere between $600 and $1000.  Well worth the money.  

Our vet used to charge per goat but switched to hourly last year.  It made much more economical sense to him.  With our set up he can do them a lot faster than someone without the chutes and head-gate.   

Talk yo your vet, he may be willing to work with you.


----------



## Roll farms

Our vet also charges an hourly rate to do ultrasound.  We had the hard to catch does ready in a stall and the other ladies come in when I call their names.  We got something like 12 does done in around an hour, and we also found some open does.


----------



## marlowmanor

How far along do they have to be to confirm pregnancies through ultrasound? I'd love to have my does ultrasounded to confirm pregnancy. Don't know what vet would charge though or if DH would go for it. It would be nice to do though to know how many kids we can expect from each doe. If one of them is open I could work something out to get her re-bred too.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on your 32 pregnant does can't wait for kidding season


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is great!  Our vet did ours once and it was the neatest thing to see.


----------



## jodief100

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> How far along do they have to be to confirm pregnancies through ultrasound? I'd love to have my does ultrasounded to confirm pregnancy. Don't know what vet would charge though or if DH would go for it. It would be nice to do though to know how many kids we can expect from each doe. If one of them is open I could work something out to get her re-bred too.


Doc says under 60 days is difficult, under 30 is inconclusive.  The 4 that were unknown it is possible they could be under 30 days.  I just wanted to have the chance to rebreed before it got too late.  i don't like kidding past May and won't go past June. 

He had trouble getting the number of kids.  He says they have to be cooperating or he has to spend a lot of time at it.  At $45 an hour, I didn't want to spend too much time.  A few he was able to say twins, but just a few.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is just too cool. Great catch with the open does... that is a lot of money! Hope they take this time around!


----------



## jodief100

Doc sent this over.  It's twins!


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yay! Congrats!!
Lol, I have to say I don't know a lot about ultrasounds, so I have no idea what I am looking for! I will take your word for it!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

I picked up 100 day old chicks at the hatchery yesterday.  They are all settling in, eating and drinking just fine.  They were a little bit huddled under the lamps this morning but they will spread out as the day gets warmer.  

I love little baby chicks.  Too bad they only stay cute like that for a few days. 

Still no new goat babies.  I checked my records and I must have written some dates down wrong. I f they are right than Doeling and Yogurt are on AT LEAST day 152.  They were with the buck for 6 weeks.  Is it possible he got them the very last day?!?!?!  

I have a suspected breeding date for Ginger and Mama which puts January 21st as 150 days, but I am not trusting the dates I wrote down for anything at this point.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Too bad they only stay cute like that for a few days


Aint that the truth. I can not stand chicks myself. lol


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

What kind of Chicks did you get???!!!
I am wanting to get some chicks this year to, but I will have to wait till May or June when the weather is a little warmer!


----------



## CocoNUT

Congrats on the twins! (Never could make out ultrasounds though!)

Aaaah...chicks...they're so fuzzy and cute! Then they go through that weird half feathered, half fluff stage! I just LOVE it when the cockerels start trying to crow...they sound SO funny!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Have fun with your fuzzies.  They do those their cute-factor too fast, especially the meat birds.  The first time I ordered them, I could not even begin to imagine eating them once I opened the box---by the end of the week, I was over it.


----------



## jodief100

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> What kind of Chicks did you get???!!!
> I am wanting to get some chicks this year to, but I will have to wait till May or June when the weather is a little warmer!


I bought the "hatchery choice assorted heavies".  They gave me:  Barred Rocks, Rhode Island Reds, Buff Orpingtons, Easter Eggers and Golden Laced Wyandottes.  I was very happy with the assortment.  All heritage breeds!  I order the hatchery choice a few times a year.  Usually there are 1-2 heritage breeds and 1-2 production crosses.  I got lucky this time.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

That is and awesome idea!!!!
I am going to look into what my hachery has for different assortments!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## greenbean

Congrats on the chicks!  I love them and agree they lose their cuteness too soon.  But I have to agree with CocoNUT it's so funny when the cockerels start trying to crow!  Pictures?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I picked up 100 day old chicks at the hatchery yesterday.  They are all settling in, eating and drinking just fine.  They were a little bit huddled under the lamps this morning but they will spread out as the day gets warmer.
> 
> I love little baby chicks.  Too bad they only stay cute like that for a few days.
> 
> Still no new goat babies.  I checked my records and I must have written some dates down wrong. I f they are right than Doeling and Yogurt are on AT LEAST day 152.  They were with the buck for 6 weeks.  Is it possible he got them the very last day?!?!?!
> 
> I have a suspected breeding date for Ginger and Mama which puts January 21st as 150 days, but I am not trusting the dates I wrote down for anything at this point.


We bred two does for a friend and the does were here 45 days, I never saw any breeding but figured I had missed it.  The night before they are scheduled to come out I witness breeding. Talk about a close call.  They did end up being pregnant and kidding.


----------



## jodief100

I lost a doe yesterday,  Listeria.  She was improving but last night I found her dead.  

Goats have still not kidded.  Which means I have serious problems or all my records are wrong. 

I need to get my Spit together about my logs.  I am waiting too long between deeds and writing them down.  Bad side abotu haveing a good memory, I tend to depend on it too much.  

I think I need a break for awhile.  I am wiped out right now.


----------



## marlowmanor

So sorry about your doe. 
  
Hope you get things figured out with your records. Take a break, take a trip somewhere you can relax.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry Jodie, that really stinks.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sorry Jodie.


----------



## greenbean

I'm sorry to hear about your doe.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry Jodie


----------



## Bridgemoof

So sorry Jodie, take a break and relax for a while if you can.


----------



## autumnprairie

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> So sorry Jodie, take a break and relax for a while if you can.


X2


----------



## jodief100

A big reminder this week about how farming is a 24-7 job.  No sick days, no vacation, too many lives depend on you.  

I was going to unwind, do just the minimum and try to relax for awhile.  The goats had other plans. 

Wednesday night I was doing the evening "hiney check", looking for signs of impending kidding.  The girls have been dragging this out for weeks but something about Yogurt's udder made me think this is the real deal.  So I shut the gate to keep them in.  I don't like to do this and don't do it often.  For the most part my girls kid on thier own with no issues.  

Thursday morning I am doing morning barn chores before work.  I head the "meh meh"  that means new babies as I appoach.  I go in, Doeling has a baby by the feeder, still wet and struggling.  I look around and there is another outside the gate in the semi frozen, wet mud muck!  She is moving but not well.  I scoop them both up and chase the other does out of the pen area so I can get them under the lamp.  I see Yogurt has blood on her udder.  Quick check and I see another baby in the pen area, where Yogurt just was.  This one is big and dry.  So I put the babies under the lamp, turn it on and go to get Doeling, she wouldn't follow me.  I had to chase her a bit but I got her and put her in the pen with her babies.  She and Yogurt started head butting so I felt I had no choice but to put Yogurt in the second pen.  This one has been a sick pen and has no light but what do you do?

I put Yogurt in with her baby, went to check on Doeling- and there was ANOTHER BABY!  So either Doeling had three or the cold, muddy one was Yogurt's.  I had assumed Doleing since she was closer and it was about the same size as hers.  

I worked on the weak baby for awhile and decided I had to bring her in the house.  I blow dried her, put her in a box with a pet heating pad and a space heater, fed her some warm magic and waited.  Two hours later I am VERY late for work, she is dry and sitting up but her temp is still low.  

Doeling's second baby is struggling.  She can't get standing.  I give her Bo-Se, dry her off and put her on the teat.  I put her under the light, she is still trying really hard so I let her be.

I decide I can't do anything else so I left for work.

I have no idea what to expect when I get home.  

My neighbor got home before I did and came over to check on them. 

T: "there is a baby in the main area of the barn"
me: "who's is it? Yogurt should have one and Doeling two"
T:  "Yogurt has one and Doelign has two"
me:  "another one kidded?!?!"
T:  "there is a tan doe nursing it now"
me:  "OK, that one seems fine, what about Doeling's two?"
T: "They are both dry and warm with full bellies, they seem fine"

He goes in the house to check on cold baby..........
T:  " she is screaming her head off and running all over the bathroom"  
me: "There is colostrum in the fride or do you think she can go back to her momma?"
T:  "I'll take her to Yogurt and see"......... what seems like a really long wait.........

T:  "Yogurt is nuzzling her and she is nursing" 

Life is a roller coaster some weeks.......

5 active babies with full bellies this morning........


----------



## bonbean01

Whew...so much so quickly, and you having to go to work amidst it all 

Seems they will be fine ... careful now when you leave work and go home that you don't speed like a crazy and get in an accident!  You'll be needing a rest after all babies and mamas are doing well...


----------



## Southern by choice

I'm exhausted from reading it... glad mommas and babies are well. Thank G-d for good neighbors too!
Hang in there


----------



## RemudaOne

Me too Southern . So glad for the happy ending!


----------



## Shelly May

Glad all worked out


----------



## CocoNUT

I can just imagine feeling like everytime you turned around there was another baby! 

Glad everything worked out and everyone is fat and happy! And thankful you have such an awesome neighbor!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Wow!!!! Congrats on all the babies!!!!  
So glad they are all healthy!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Woah when it rains it pours! So much for taking a break, whew. But glad it all turned out okay and that the mommy's are taking care of business. Maybe now you can relax?


----------



## Symphony




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Whew, that sounds exhausting.  Glad babies are all doing well.


----------



## jodief100

Mama kidded on Saturday.  I had left to go to a funeral and I got a text along the way.  The funeral was a former coworker of mine.  I went because one of my dearest friends, P was very close to her.  P asked me to come and I wanted to support my friend.  Afterwards P came out to the farm and loved on the baby goats.  I think it really helped her cope with her loss.  She had goats as a kid, she likes to remind me she was the champion 4-H goat milker.  She has not had goats for decades but enjoys them.  She was so excited to see Mama's new babies.  

Mama kidded out in the field, no problems.  Hubby said it was nice and sunny so he watched for awhile and decided they were fine.  We did wind up carrying them back to the barn at dusk.  There is some nasty mud to go through to get there.

Then my neighbor, his cousin and her boyfriend came over and we discussed our plans for a Farmer's Market booth this summer.  Elf went into labor while they wree there so we all watched little 80 lb Elf push otu this massive 8.5 lb buck kid.  He was making noise and trying to stand up when he was halfway out.  Neighbor siad Elf didn't push him out so much as he crawled out.   

On the down side, Yogurt squished her girl baby.   I am so mad at her right now. 

We went to a Woodworkers convention in Indianapolis yesterday.  Hubby spent all day making his 'wish list".

We have 17 babies on 10 mommies right now.  30 does left to kid.


----------



## Southern by choice

30 to go...    ... amazing!


----------



## bonbean01

30 to go????  wow... and here I was all sleep deprived over 3 sheep lambing...and still sweating if the last one is preggo or not... 30 more to kid????  whew...get sleep when you can...this is going to be a long haul


----------



## Bridgemoof

Whoa 30? Good luck with that!


----------



## jodief100

Yes, 10 does down and 30 to go.  We have 15 healthy babies bouncing around.  4 first timers so we expected a few singles.  

Mama's Babies, she was hiding them behind the door and wouldn't get out of the way.  






5 babies snuggled under the heat lamp.  It has been single digit temperatures. 





Different angle...





Ginger's babies are a little older but they wanted some light too.  Don't they have the cutest faces?


----------



## bonbean01

Awwww...cute as can be!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Jodie... what kind of warmer is that. I meant to ask you that for some time now. I would like to get one.


----------



## jodief100

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Jodie... what kind of warmer is that. I meant to ask you that for some time now. I would like to get one.


Plain old shop light like they sell at Home Depot.  Hubby fixed it to the wall with condiut clamps.


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh those little guys are ADORABLE!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Beautiful pictures! Looks a lot like the little guys I have running around.


----------



## Roll farms

Really diggin' that dark red!


----------



## jodief100

It has been cold.  Single digit temperatures.  Hubby says we are maxed on electric usage right now.  I have 5 electric buckets going, a tank heater and 4 brooder lamps.  I have run out of extension cords.  

Chicks are doing well.  They are huddled a little more than I would like but I don't have room for any more lamps.  I had to put one over thier waterer in the brooder.  I have never had to do that before. 

We are looking at hydroponic fodder systems.  Does anyone know anything about them?  I have read we can grow barley, oats, alfalfa, grasses, clover, all kinds of things.  You then just pick it up, root mat and all and feed it.  It would be nice to give them fresh grass in the winter.  

http://www.foddersystems.com/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> I have 5 electric buckets going, a tank heater and 4 brooder lamps.


 That electric bill!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We are working hard trying to keep drinkable water out for the goats and rabbits. We don't have any heated water buckets.  I did break down and put a tub in the barn last night, thinking it wouldn't freeze as fast.  Rabbits are getting watered 3 times a day and they better get to it and drink it befor it freezes. 

Stay warm.  We have a little warmer temps coming on Monday. 

At least some of the parasites should be suffering from this cold weather.


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It has been cold.  Single digit temperatures.  Hubby says we are maxed on electric usage right now.  I have 5 electric buckets going, a tank heater and 4 brooder lamps.  I have run out of extension cords.
> 
> Chicks are doing well.  They are huddled a little more than I would like but I don't have room for any more lamps.  I had to put one over thier waterer in the brooder.  I have never had to do that before.
> 
> We are looking at hydroponic fodder systems.  Does anyone know anything about them?  I have read we can grow barley, oats, alfalfa, grasses, clover, all kinds of things.  You then just pick it up, root mat and all and feed it.  It would be nice to give them fresh grass in the winter.
> 
> http://www.foddersystems.com/


We have thought of the same thing and we have a huge warehouse that would be perfect...except.... keeping it to temp would make it completely unreasonable...$$$$ because it is under "commercial business" with the electric. Very costly! We will stick to hay and alfalfa.


----------



## jodief100

It is snowing now.  This is an improvement over the clear and cold we have had all week.  It has been single digits with highs in the teens.  BRRRRRRRR.  Today it is supposed to get to 30.   

The heated barrels are empty, the others are frozen.  The routine for a few days has been:

Load an empty water barrel in the back of the truck.  
Park it outside the kitchen window.  
Run a hose from the kitchen faucet to the barrel.  
Fill.  
Drive 50 yards up the steep hill to the barn
Fill the buckets

Last night hubby had to work late so I was on my own.  The water routine went like this:
Load an empty water barrel in the back of the truck.  
Park it outside the kitchen window.  
Run a hose from the kitchen faucet to the barrel.  
Go back up to the barn and clean out the feeders.
Go back to check on the barrel, find that the spigot had been left open and all the water is running out.  
Close the spigot
Go back to the barn and feed the chicks
Go back to check on the barrel and find the hose has come out and water is running all over the yard 
Put hose back
Go to barn and fill the hay feeders
Shut off water
Drive truck 10 yards and hear a thunk 
Stop and get out, find barrel has fallen out of the back of the truck and is spilling all over the yard. 
Get all the unfrozen hoses I can find, connect them all to the one at the kitchen faucet
Run really long hose 50 yards up the hill to the barn.
Come up about 3 feet short of the barrels, fill buckets from there.  
Lift buckets over the fence to fill the goat buckets
Go back to house and put a frozen pizza in the oven 

It is supposed to rain on Monday.  I am not looking forward to the mud but I will enjoy having unfrozen water at the barn again.


----------



## BrownSheep

I hear you! If we didn't have tank heaters our 25 gallon water troughs would freeze solid within a couple hours. The chickens hearted couldn't keep the waterers thawed so their on electric dog bowls. The yaks just have to drink when we fill it because there is no electricity by their pen. Total were runnin 4 electric dog bowls, one tank heater, one 20 gallan heated bucket, and one dog bucket all strung togeather with 300 feet of extension cords.

Winter Sucks


----------



## bonbean01

oh Jodie...you've had a hard time with water this morning


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I hate when everything is against you. :/ And yes winter does suck. Thankfully not much longer


----------



## Southern by choice

Just thinking about you singing to your goats!


----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Things have warmed up; we are back to the mucky mud.  At least my water barrels are almost full and unfrozen.  We are running out of hay, I need to call and get some more.  Hopefully my hay guy still has some.  

We banded all the November boys this weekend, gave shots and tagged them.  I say one of the little boys running around trying to play humpie-hoo with a guinea.  My stepson he doesnt want to know what the offspring will look like.  I said I was far more concerned with what they would SOUND like.  

No new babies, yet.  Things should start up again here soon.  I need boys out of my purebreds for the buck test.  

We are looking into a Farmers Market booth for our pastured chickens.  This will expand our business considerably.


----------



## CocoNUT

hmmm....goat x guinea? I'll bet that thing would be NOISEY! Don't envy the guinea on that deal either!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I hear you.  The mud is way too much.  I need firewood.  I called to have it delivered when the ground is fozen, becasue they dump it in our pasture.  Last week, when it was in the teens the entire week, would have been great, but they did not make it.  I told them that we do not heat with wood as our primary heat source, so we did not need to be the high priority.

Poor goats will not leave the barn, they do not want their toes to get wet.


----------



## jodief100

This weather is weird.  70 degrees this morning with severe thunderstorms, pouring rain.  
Tonight is supposed to be 30s with a chance of snow tomorrow.  The poor dogs were panting and the goats were spread out like they do in the summer.  

Things are pretty routine around here. I am just waiting for the rest of my girls to start kidding.  Fat Girl looked like she had dropped and when I checked her ligaments I felt nothing.  Nefer had some discharge and her bag is getting tight.  Everyone else is at various stages of goopy, drippy and who knows what.  

The kids are growing like little goat weeds.  Bouncing all over things.  They are just adorable. 

The water situation has eased now that my barrels defrosted but that could change any time.  

We are running low on hay and I am not sure when I am going to find the time to get more.  Hopefully next weekend, this one is booked.  

Work sucked yesterday.  The disaster hit on someone elses project but I got sucked in and had to clean up their mess.  We have been in a huge rush to launch a new product.  The sales guys had orders for over 100 and we didnt have parts to build them!  So we finally get the parts in and the design is so bad, the parts cant be put together.  So the engineer was desperately trying to find someone who could manage to squeeze their hand into a tiny space to tighten down the fittings.  Since there are only 8 women who work here there werent a whole lot of options.  I was the only one who could do it.  So I spent all day tightening down these ill-fitting plastic parts.  My finger tips are numb and I have a rash from where my arm was rubbing something all day.  Of course no one does my REAL job of engineer while I am stuck doing this so today I have to play catch up.  Part of MY job is to make sure the designs can be manufactured.  Apparently my counterpart on this project dropped the ball.  So what kind of reward do I get?  Not only am I behind on my work, I get to help him come up with a way to fix his problem.  Good thing I spent all day thinking of ways to fix it while I was rubbing he skin off my fingertips.


----------



## CocoNUT

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Work sucked yesterday.  The disaster hit on someone elses project but I got sucked in and had to clean up their mess.  We have been in a huge rush to launch a new product.  The sales guys had orders for over 100 and we didnt have parts to build them!  So we finally get the parts in and the design is so bad, the parts cant be put together.  So the engineer was desperately trying to find someone who could manage to squeeze their hand into a tiny space to tighten down the fittings.  Since there are only 8 women who work here there werent a whole lot of options.  I was the only one who could do it.  So I spent all day tightening down these ill-fitting plastic parts.  My finger tips are numb and I have a rash from where my arm was rubbing something all day.  Of course no one does my REAL job of engineer while I am stuck doing this so today I have to play catch up.  Part of MY job is to make sure the designs can be manufactured.  Apparently my counterpart on this project dropped the ball.  So what kind of reward do I get?  Not only am I behind on my work, I get to help him come up with a way to fix his problem.  Good thing I spent all day thinking of ways to fix it while I was rubbing he skin off my fingertips.


 to yesterday! Hopefully today will be better and your catching up won't be a pain!


----------



## jodief100

It is back to cold.  20s today and tomorrow.  It was snowing on the drive this morning.  

We had lots of wind last night.  The porch furniture is all over the lawn.  I am just too tired to pick it up.  Hubby has been very busy and isnt getting home until late.  I love doing the barn chores but lately I have been so pressed to just get them done I havent had time to enjoy them.  

No more new babies.  Dang goats love to keep me in suspense.  

I have a kid coming out next week to get some 4-H wethers.  He bought a buck from me last year, the twin to my top performing buck at the buck test.  He got a deal and he told me he is very pleased with his buck.  

I am putting together my to do list for our Farmers Market booth to sell chickens.  

I am kind of ticked off at work right now.  My thank you for all the work I did on my co-workers screwed up project has been to MAKE ME IN CHARGE OF IT!  They gave one my projects to him.  The one he gets is one I have been working on for years.  I have it fine-tuned and running smoothly, just needs a little maintenance here and there.   In exchange I get a brand new project that is completely screwed up from the start.  Not much of an even exchange.  

I think he makes more money than I do too.  Because he has more experience.  

Normally I really like my job and under other circumstances I would love to have this project.  I enjoy a challenge.  I just hate that I get more work for helping out and he gets less work for screwing up.


----------



## CocoNUT

ooooh that's frustrating! honestly, they gave you his new project because they know you're CAPABLE! that doesn't change the fact that it's not fair. I would remember this come 'raise' time....document it! (just in case.) I had a manager that did that to me...tried to screw me on my raise...i 'contested' his evaluation...and WON cause I had it all written down. Now the real test will be if he (let's hope he DOESN'T  ) screws up your well-oiled machine project! maybe you'll get lucky and he'll get promoted OUT of the office?!


----------



## jodief100

After 70s on Wednesday, we got an inch of snow.  The weather station said 8 degrees this morning.  That is 8 as in single digits.  

The chickens have bulb heaters on their water.  They are no longer keeping the water liquid.  My boys in the upper pen are too far away for a plug in bucket so they have an insulated one I change out right before I leave and right when I get home.  Normally this is enough but today I am concerned it will freeze over too fast.  I hope they dont mind eating some snow.  

The barn chores took an hour longer than they usually do this morning due to cold and ice.  Good thing my Boss doesn't mind too much when i come in late.

I have sold almost half my chicks and am picking up more on Wednesday.  These are the layers.  I make a lot more money selling layers than I do eggs.  I bought some early because every year I get a ton of calls in April from people wanting ones just about to lay.  So I started some in January thinking I could sell a bunch come April.  I am surprised I have sold so many this young. 

Fat Girl has had no ligaments for 3 days.  I have my neighbor check and he agreed, no ligaments.  She just likes to drive me batty.  Well, they all do.  

I am going to the Small Ruminant Grazing Conference in Moorhead tomorrow.  This should be interesting.  I am driving down with the Ag Agent, he always has some great stories to tell.  

Still making plans for the Farmers Market.  

On the work front, the bosses changed their mind.  Apparently I am keeping my well-oiled machine project and Looser Boy with all the experience (and high pay to go with it) will get my project that is almost no work.  The product is very low volume and has been around for years.  It pretty much runs itself and the volume doesnt justify investing a lot of time into improving it. The QE who works on that project was complaining to me.  He HATES working with Looser Boy.  So he was going on and on about it and I was thinking the whole time funny, that is how I feel about YOU!  I would like to believe I will get a big raise out of this but I doubt it. Every year when I try to negotiate more I hear "we would love to give it to you but it isn't in the budget"   I am going to negotiate for more time off this year.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Let us know about that conference when you get back. Sounds interesting. I love going to things like that.


----------



## Royd Wood

Thats colder than us in Canada Jodief, saying that the wind chill is a mean one today

Time off could work well for you ???????


----------



## Southern by choice

Jodief do you think you could help me and pressure straw to but any bucks born to go to the MD forage test?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Jodief do you think you could help me and pressure straw to but any bucks born to go to the MD forage test?


Jodie is actually the one that sent me some info on it and who to contact.  I saw what her bucks did last year and I think this would be a good thing for me too. Would be cool if we both had bucks in it! I just hope mine would do good.


----------



## Southern by choice

Stop following me Straw!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## jodief100

I think he should put bucks on test.  If he does well it is great and even if he doesn't he will learn something from it.  The point isn't to "win"  but to improve your herd.


----------



## Southern by choice

I think so too!

I am always thinking of pm you and figuring what we could bring in from your goats!


----------



## bonbean01

Well Southern...I follow you all...and really I should be in bed...such a hopeless addict


----------



## jodief100

After 2 more days of single digits, the weather is warming up.  Water over the snow is making things very slick.  It took two hours to get home last night.  

I am ready for winter to be over.  We needed the cold and needed the freeze but I am done.  

No new babies yet. They are holding out on me.  I want boy-girl twins as much as possible, boys for the buck test and their sisters for the doe sale if the boys do well.  

The bucks keep dumping the hay feeder over.  They have done it two nights in a row now.  Sunshine keeps getting stuck in the hay rack.  She has tall horns that turn out at the ends.  It is a pain getting her out.  Hubby and I are going to replace the vertical boards with goat panels this week.  It will be expensive but we will need to do it eventually, either before she smashes my hand getting her loose or after.  I prefer before.

We are running low on hay and feed.  I am hoping for a warm up so they can go out and browse for a few days.  I have the net almost strung to expand the pasture.  That should extend the hay for a week or so.

I am picking up 100 more chicks tomorrow, Brahmas, Buff Orps and GLWs.  If my orders follow through I have about 30 of them sold already.  

Work still has some issues.  This sucks because I normally really enjoy my job.  Looser Boy is taking all the pleasure out of it for me.

I love my farm. We are having normal, boring farm days right now.  It is nice to just enjoy being here.   We are so fortunate to have all of this, so lucky to live the way we do.  City folks will never get it.


----------



## Southern by choice

So glad you are having normal boring days! Sounds like you need a few of those!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

So funny Jodie. I spend most of the morning feeding, getting water, hay, etc for my goats and the dogs. Then I had to move the hay feeder out of the back stall where the does are to make more room for kidding. I moved it out into the field because they eat wet or dry hay. Then I took the large area where we keep all our hay and I flipped the round bale up and into the corner, picked up the excess hay and put it elsewhere, and laid hay (no straw) in both new kidding stalls for the does. Took me a little bit and it became hard work doing it alone but after I was done I jumped into the pile of hay that my bad goats keep eating (not the hay in their feeder. Oh no!) and just laid there. Arianna and Sis are on either side of my, about a foot away for both of them, and I thought that there is nothing in the world I'd rather be doing than this. I love what I do and I love my goats. No matter how frustrating it become or how hard it becomes or how cold it becomes or how dang MUDDY it is out there this is what I want to do. Nothing else.

btw does could kid as soon as today!


----------



## Remuda1

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> So funny Jodie. I spend most of the morning feeding, getting water, hay, etc for my goats and the dogs. Then I had to move the hay feeder out of the back stall where the does are to make more room for kidding. I moved it out into the field because they eat wet or dry hay. Then I took the large area where we keep all our hay and I flipped the round bale up and into the corner, picked up the excess hay and put it elsewhere, and laid hay (no straw) in both new kidding stalls for the does. Took me a little bit and it became hard work doing it alone but after I was done I jumped into the pile of hay that my bad goats keep eating (not the hay in their feeder. Oh no!) and just laid there. Arianna and Sis are on either side of my, about a foot away for both of them, and I thought that there is nothing in the world I'd rather be doing than this. I love what I do and I love my goats. No matter how frustrating it become or how hard it becomes or how cold it becomes or how dang MUDDY it is out there this is what I want to do. Nothing else.
> 
> btw does could kid as soon as today!


That all sounds awesome straw . Good luck on your kiddings! Hope thy do start today for you


----------



## jodief100

I know I have been neglecting my journal and all of you.  I am almost caught up reading everyones journals but not quite.  I read all of them, even if I dont comment very often.  

Things are crazy.  We have 29 kids born in a span of 7 days.  Most of them were over the weekend thankfully but it was the weekend my mother was here for my uncles funeral.  Needless to say I missed the graveside service and the visitation.  I did make the funeral services at the church and lightning did not strike me down for my hypocrisy.  There were hundreds of people there, literally over 400 names in the registrar.  David was one of those people who always asked what can I do for YOU and was completely sincere.  

Most everything went well with a few exceptions.  Stupid kidded quads and they were all dead when I found them.  It was a warm sunny day and it had been less than an hour since I last saw her.  I think they were either born dead or too weak to get up.  It was very disappointing.  It was 3 does and a buck kid, high percentage boer kids, one solid red and three traditional- all with long capes and all a different color.  It was heartbreaking.  Petunia lost her twins, her milk came in in that very think colostrum I seem to having difficulty with this year and I didnt notice they were in trouble until it was too late.   All my fault.  I was very busy with my mom and all the other kids and the funeral but it is no excuse.  I took them in the house and tried for 14 hours to get them warm but I lost them.  

The visit from my mom was much better than expected.  She is not an animal person but loves babies of any kind.  All of the new kids really cheered her up.  Every time I went out to the barn she followed me and I would find her standing in the stalls with the smallest baby she could find in her arms.  

This weekend I got them all weighed and tagged.  That was a chore.  I would walk out to the field, find one either nursing or close to its mom so I knew who it belonged to.  Catch it, carry it uphill 50-100 yards back to the barn.  Put it in the bucket, lift the bucket onto the scale, tag it, write everything down and repeat. 23 times.   I am sore and tired.  

We had to get more hay on Saturday.  My regular hay guy was out but I fund someone in town with mixed grass.  Mixed grass is an understatement.  There was orchard grass, timothy, alfalfa, clover and fescue and that was just what I could identify.  No two bales are the same.  No point in getting this lot tested.  

The chicks are growing fast.  They are too crowded in their pen right now but I had no time left to get them transferred to the bigger one.  If the guy who said he was coming tonight to get 30 doesnt show I will have to move some of them into the dog crate temporarily.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Stupid kidded quads and they were all dead when I found them.  It was a warm sunny day and it had been less than an hour since I last saw her.  I think they were either born dead or too weak to get up.  It was very disappointing.  It was 3 does and a buck kid, high percentage boer kids, one solid red and three traditional- all with long capes and all a different color.  It was heartbreaking.  Petunia lost her twins, her milk came in in that very think colostrum I seem to having difficulty with this year and I didnt notice they were in trouble until it was too late.


I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm really sorry they dies and esp quads. I wonder what happened. That's weird about you having the thick colostrum issues this year. :/



> This weekend I got them all weighed and tagged.  That was a chore.  I would walk out to the field, find one either nursing or close to its mom so I knew who it belonged to.  Catch it, carry it uphill 50-100 yards back to the barn.  Put it in the bucket, lift the bucket onto the scale, tag it, write everything down and repeat. 23 times.   I am sore and tired.


Boy that sounds fun...NOT. I'll more than likely be tagging mine later this week or on the weekend. I'd rather do it young and where their ears aren't so thick.


----------



## Shelly May

Sorry to hear about your loss , it is hard to lose them and not being sure as to why, don't be too hard on your self.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Jodie, 

  Was reading up on the colostrum issue and I have seen a suggestion 3 times now so I'll pass it along.  Oxytocin to help bring on the actual milk and thin out the colostrum. And that people are seeing their does produce it every other year. 


The only other suggestion people had was to strip the does out, thin the colostrum and tube or bottle feed the kids their first couple doses until they are strong enough to suck it out of the teats.  


Don't beat yourself up too much. We've all had other life get in the way of farm life.


----------



## bonbean01

Sorry about your losses Jodie...but Suburban is right...sometimes life gets in the way of our livestock lives.  A funeral and company during all of this...you must be sooooo tired!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So sorry Jodie.


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## Bridgemoof

Wow Jodie, that is a lot of stress. Sorry about your uncle and the quads. Hope you can get some rest now.


----------



## Southern by choice

Jodie...please, you need to give yourself some grace. You are quite amazing to be able to do all you do. I can't quite express myself.. after reading all of what you have just walked through you certainly have great strength, you are no lightweight that's for sure.


----------



## jodief100

Thank yall for the kind words and support.  I keep beating myself up, I lost 8 kids in 4 days, 7 of them does!   Two preemies, the quads and Petunias kids.  I know there wasnt anything I could do for the quads or the preemies but it still hurts.  It doesnt help the balance sheet any either.  Most of them were bonus babies but the extra income would have been nice.  

Right now we have 37 kids in the barn- Ragin River 147 kidded Monday night.  I didnt even realize she had kidded until hubby asked me about the little baby climbing into the hay rack.  The kids were already running all over causing trouble the day they were born.  I let them out of the stall this morning and they ran for the door, their poor momma desperately trying to corral them.  

I sold 30 birds Monday night to a guy that it turned out graduated High School with hubby.  He sells beef and pork at the Farmers Market, we discussed possibly having him sell birds for us.  I hope we can work something out.  

Work is slow right now; it has me a little worried.  Not for me but for some other people.  We already had to lay off a lot of the design/build guys.  Hubby is working all the OT he can while he is still allowed to.  The money is nice but it sure makes for a long day.  You have to make hay while the sun shines!  

We have discussing where we want to go with the farm.  We think value added products are the best opportunity for good margins but what?  I can do jams, jellies and salsas but mine are pretty simple.  I am not a great recipe maker like Elevan is.  I would love to do cheese but the investment is considerable.  Not to mention we would have to hire someone for the morning milking.   

13 more does to go, I think.  I am loosing count  3 could go any time, the rest it will be a few weeks.  I have enough does for my reservations and 3 PB boys for the buck test.  I really want the last two registered does to have at least one boy.


----------



## CocoNUT

oooh..for jams and jellies...you could find all kinds of free and unusual/neat recipes online! Or go to the library (if you ever have any free time) and borrow OLD recipe books.  Goat milk soap? Soap is generally a good seller for people. But again with the milking. 

Sounds like you're filling up with kids! craziness! poor mommas....


----------



## jodief100

Calm day yesterday.  I stopped by to price some used commercial refrigerators.  Still out of my price range for the Farmers Market.  I am still having difficulty figuring out what licenses I need.  Everyone I talk to, including those at the Health Department whose job it is to know tell me something different.  No wonder people are discouraged from opening a business; they make it too difficult just to find out what you have to do.  My current theory is they make up the rules as they go along and dont document anything properly so that anytime they wish, they can fine you.

It has been cold again, down in single digits at night.  When I go up for my bedtime barn check all the goats are snuggled up close.  The momma goats look like chickens with all the babies piled around them.  It doesnt seem to matter whose baby it is, they all snuggle close.  I sometimes go any move them because they look like they will be suffocated but then they get mad at me. 

As soon as it warms up I am going to move the bigger ones out to the front field.  I dont want to deal with frozen water so I have to wait until we are past the staying below freezing all day stage.  Every time I think we have hit our last cold snap, another one comes through.


----------



## jodief100

Freezing rain last night.  No damage at our place, at least nothing I have found so far.  I will check the fence line tonight.   I hope everyone else fared as well in this storm.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Calm day yesterday.  I stopped by to price some used commercial refrigerators.  Still out of my price range for the Farmers Market.  I am still having difficulty figuring out what licenses I need.  Everyone I talk to, including those at the Health Department whose job it is to know tell me something different.  No wonder people are discouraged from opening a business; they make it too difficult just to find out what you have to do.  My current theory is they make up the rules as they go along and dont document anything properly so that anytime they wish, they can fine you.
> 
> It has been cold again, down in single digits at night.  When I go up for my bedtime barn check all the goats are snuggled up close.  The momma goats look like chickens with all the babies piled around them.  It doesnt seem to matter whose baby it is, they all snuggle close.  I sometimes go any move them because they look like they will be suffocated but then they get mad at me.
> 
> As soon as it warms up I am going to move the bigger ones out to the front field.  I dont want to deal with frozen water so I have to wait until we are past the staying below freezing all day stage.  Every time I think we have hit our last cold snap, another one comes through.


Check craigslist and restaurant auctions for second hand coolers.  I was second in line for a free 10x10 walk in on Craigslist.    First person took it. Boo on them.


----------



## jodief100

I sold a bunch of birds this weekend so I can go and get more!  Now hubby is talking about a microdairy.  I would love to do it but how?!?!?!?   I would need a hired hand or three to make that work.  

Does anyone here sell thier cheese?  How and where do you sell it?


----------



## goodolboy

I buy and cut cheese. But you probably already know how to do that.


----------



## jodief100

Hello!  Things have been a bit crazy and I havent had a lot of time.  I thought yall would love to hear about this crazy adventure we have going on today.  

On Monday I received an email that someone whose goats I have long admired has come into some personal difficulties and needs to dramatically reduce his herd.  I sent him a low ball offer not thinking he would take it and he DID!  

So between Tuesday and Thursday I had to:  
Get a shelter and field ready for 10 new does
Fix the goat transport
Figure out how to get to Illinois and back
And
Tell my husband without him killing me

So my wonderful husband is making the 14 hour round trip drive today to pick up my 10 does and 2 more for Farendorf. !  3 of them have brand new babies on them.   The rest are all bred and can kid at any time   They were exposed starting on October 1st.

So I have kiko, kiko-boer, kiko-spanish and kiko-oberhalsi  does coming.  Some bred to the top kiko buck at the WSU buck test in 2009, some are bred to a fulblood Spanish.  

Wish us luck on this adventure and hope none kid in route!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Jodie - You mind telling me who the seller is thru PM?

Oh and a huge congrats on that! Really cool


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Wow - That is exciting.   Here is wishing safe travels for your husband and no births along the way.


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on the new does, how exciting : fl that none kid on the home


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So we can expect pictures end-of-day Saturday?


----------



## autumnprairie

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So we can expect pictures end-of-day Saturday?


X2


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

Goats spent the night in the transport, well jodie woke up to 2 more kids. what a suprise. Been a long day, for all us here one the road. Im sure jodie will upload pics soon.


----------



## jodief100

I took some pictures but I am too tired right now.  I will get them on tomorrow.  The babies are all adorable.  There is a black one and a black with badger markings and a brown and white and a white doe with a black patch on one eye.

All of the does are big bodies, nice looking does.  I am so excited to see their babies.


----------



## bonbean01

Rest up...and will be looking for photos tomorrow


----------



## jodief100

It has been a crazy week.  The weather was looking nice, the grass was starting to grown and right now it is snowing like crazy.  

They figured out what the electronet was pretty quickly.  They are still not sure about the dogs.  

Here are the pictures of the some of the new does.  Two were picked up with babies on them, 1  more kidded in the trailer and 4 more kidded this past week.  Pictures of the babies are on my kidding thread here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22635&p=21

She is a PB kiko with a cute little doe kid on her.






Boer-kiko cross of some type.  Smaller and younger than the others.  We are not sure if she took or not. 





I think this is the kiko-boer-nubian but I am not sure.





I am not sure, the kiko spanish or maybe the kiko- ober?





Chilling out at the hoop house.





Exploring the fence line. 





Settling in





The PB kiko mommies


----------



## Bridgemoof

Great looking healthy goats Jodi! Congratulations. I really like the Kiko does, wish we had some Kiko does here to go with Kiko Joe!


----------



## jodief100

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Great looking healthy goats Jodi! Congratulations. I really like the Kiko does, wish we had some Kiko does here to go with Kiko Joe!


Bridge- 

You should go to the "Mid-Atlantic Small Ruminant Extravaganza" Sept 19-21 in Chatham, VA  They are having an "Elite Buck and Ram Sale".  Bucks will have to qualify at the MD buck test so we may have some there.  Not sure where the Rams are coming from.  They will also have a Doe and Ewe sale and a meat goat and hair sheep training symposium.


----------



## jodief100

We had a major disaster here yesterday.  The two inches of snow that came out of NOWHERE was followed by and inch of rain and thunderstorms.  The creek rose, the water came gushing down the hill and my lower field shelters flooded.  I found all my new babies huddled in the mud, wet and shivering.  One was real bad off so I rushed her into the house.  I tried for abour 30 minutes to get her warmed up but no avail- I lost her.     The pretty black one with the white spot on her head.  

I went to check and the water was about an inch deep.  So I hauled 3 hay bales, 60 yards, downhill in the wet, slippery muddy grass, in the dark, in a freaking thunderstorm.  I put them in the shelter and put the babies on top.  I watched with the flashlight for about 10 minutes and realized, this isn't going to work.  The water was 4"  deep in some places.  The babies were falling between bales and between the bales and the walls.  So I carried all the babies up the hill to the hay barn.  It was the only dry place I had.  They snuggled down into the hay and warmed up.  

By then the sun had come up and the does were wandering around in the mud looking for thier babies.  I managed to coax them to the hay barn with a grain bucket and they all had a happy reunion.  

So now I have goats in my hay barn making a mess.  It isn't the best place for them and my meager hay supply is now pretty much ruined.  But they are dry and safe.  

I am going to have to integrate them into the main herd which I don't want to do until the last 2 kid.  

Everything is a mess.  I couldn't get to work becasue water was over the bridge.  The culverts were jammed with someone upstream's yard trimmings and a dead deer.

I didn't want to mention any of this yesterday when I was on.  I came here to cheer up and it was all too raw.  I am still very upset over the whole thing.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh Jodi that is just horrific! I am so sorry you lost one of the babies.  And what a nightmare for you all night long. So so sorry. 

WE have the same thing with our creek rising, it's so scary how quickly it can become devastating. I just found this waterway monitor online that now I can monitor how high my creek is real time, so if it's night time I can just go online and see if it's rising or falling.
This is my closest creek on the link, but you can just find your closest creek and bookmark it. 
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/rive...ata[]=hydrograph&data[]=impacts&data[]=crests

I hope that helps in the future.



Oh and the buck show, wow, I will check it out! Not sure how far that is from me, but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## RainySunday

Oh Jodie, how awful!  I am so sorry about the doeling, but good job with the quick thinking and getting the rest moved when you did.  What a long night!  Thoughts/prayers for energy and refreshment as you face the next few days of cleanup and figuring out what next.


----------



## Symphony




----------



## terrilhb

I am so sorry. I can not even begin to imagine. My prayers are with you.


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Oh My Gosh - This is a major mess.  I am so sorry you lost one of your babies.  Hope you can get everything back to normal.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## ragdollcatlady

sorry about all the mud and mess, and the rough night. I hope you are able to find something that works soon.

It seems like every year, at some point, we have a storm or 2 that just dumps so much water, that I start to really worry about all my critters. I will go out and put EVERYONE in the laundry room and garage for a few days. They really make a terrible mess, but I would rather clean up a mess and sleep soundly knowing that all are in safe, than stress all night about someone being cold or wet.


----------



## jodief100

Thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes.  It has been a very rough week.  We had other losses I haven't mentioned becasue I have been so depressed over the entire thing.  Hubby and I are working on finding the finances to expand the barn.  We really need more space.  I had been told by many very reputable commercial goat operators that 100 sq ft is good for 30 does.  Well either thier does aren't as big or as mean as mine.  We are over capacity and aren't even close to 30 does/100 sq ft.  

I may not be around much the next few days.  Things have been very difficult.  I will stop in and see everyone's new babies because that always cheers me up.


----------



## TTs Chicks

sorry things are rough right now, it will get better


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Queen Mum

Oh dear, what a nightmare!   We have the same worry here. It will rain ALL night and then I will wake up and find the field completely under water.  Nothing but the barns are dry.   My heart aches for you.   

SO sorry for your loss.

Sara


----------



## 20kidsonhill

very very sorry Jo,  so upsetting and frustrating for you all.   

 i have a thing for cows, they always make me smile so here it goes. 

  Thinking of you from VA.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Hang in there!!!!  There will be light at the end of the tunnel, the sun will come out from behind the clouds!!!!!   
  Soooo sorry about your losses, the hardships and mass distruction a flood brings and leaves! I know how you are feeling!!!  It happend to me a few years ago and I lost my horse, and we thought my Stepdad. Luckly, we found him about 12 hours later, very cold, huging the neck of my passed horse.    The river washed everything away, and my Stepdad got caught in it and grabbed my horses neck (Shilo) as the horse tried to swim. We found them stuck in a log jam on a neighbors place about 3 miles away!


----------



## alsea1

Wow to the both of you.
What a story for you family history four winds.

I'm sorry to hear you lost valuable hay and a baby goat Jodie. These things are hard to take sometimes.
I guess thats what the old timers meant when they would say " Welllll. Thats farming."  

Summer is on the way.  I'm sure of it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I am so sorry Jodi.    How frustrating and sad.  I hope warmer, dryer weather starts your way soon and things get better for you.  

Do you mind my asking what brand of electronet and charger you bought?  I am shopping for my mother.  She wants to have a way to move an electric fence around her property for goats so they can browse and area for a week or two, and then she can move them.  I am working on a movable shelter but know nada about the fence issue.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I am so sorry Jodi.    How frustrating and sad.  I hope warmer, dryer weather starts your way soon and things get better for you.
> 
> Do you mind my asking what brand of electronet and charger you bought?  I am shopping for my mother.  She wants to have a way to move an electric fence around her property for goats so they can browse and area for a week or two, and then she can move them.  I am working on a movable shelter but know nada about the fence issue.


Check out Premier (www.premier1supplies.com). We got all our fences from them 12+ years ago. We are moving to a different fencing system now, but that is only because our electronets have finally given out after years of abuse and it will be very expensive to replace the 15-20 sections that we have.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Thanks for the tip.  What are you moving to?  I am not sure yet if the nets are the way to go or if there is something better.  The nets seem nice because they are, well, nets and then a kid couldn't squeeze under a wire and get out.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We are going to use 3 strands of polywire with fiberglass posts (t-posts in the corners and as support in the middle). It takes longer to set up at first, but we can set up multiple rotations at once so it should make the day to day care less work. We started using it last fall and it was soooo much better. No more escaping sheep AND it kept our 2 Hodini goats in as well.


----------



## jodief100

We use the nets from Premier One with the "suitcase"  style solar chargers.  They are OK but you do have to be diligent about making sure they are charged.  The goats seem to know when it isn't.  

I have been in a bit of a funk, reeling over a very tough week.  We lost twins who were born in a freak snowstorm, the baby girl to the flood and one that I found trampled.  I then had 8 babies crowd into a warming barrel because of the cold snap and four suffocated.  I almost put the entire herd up for sale.  My husband talked me out of it; he may regret that.  We have more snow today.  I opened up the door to the hay barn and let the goats hang out in there all week.  They have trampled everything, tipped over the garbage cans, knocked the lids of the chick brooders and trashed all the hay but they are WARM and DRY.  I had planned on them being out in the upper fields by now but there is no growth and no way to keep the water from freezing.  The barn isn't exactly safe but at this point I am picking the least bad of a lot of bad options.  

This weather SUCKS.    It was warming up, the grass was growing, it was getting into the 60s during the day.  The goats had started to shed their winter coats and BAM!  It hasn't been above 40 for 2 weeks with a lot of rain and snow.  I wasn't prepared for this and neither were the goats.  

Thank you all for your well wishes and kind thoughts.  I keep reminding myself that so many others have it worse.  Those who have lost parents or children, those who wake up every morning on the street or a cold wet room and those who do not know where their next meal is coming from.  

I am truly fortunate and blessed, it is difficult to remember that some days.


----------



## autumnprairie

it will get better but I know at times like this it is hard to see sometimes. I am glad you didn't sell your herd


----------



## Bridgemoof

I am so sorry Jodi about all of your losses.  It's so hard to keep trudging forward with all of that heartache. But you can do it. The sun will be shining soon and your goats will be frolicking around in the warm weather and you'll be glad you have kept the ones that survived.


----------



## jodief100

It has to get better, I know it will.  But Monday night was the worst.....

RIP my sweet darling Roi'  3/15/2000- 3/25/2013. Thirteen too short years filled with your love.  Your loss leaves an ache in my heart.  






We had to put him down Monday night.  I spent over an hour lying on the floor crying into his fur holding him while my ex discussed if there were any other options with the vet. There were none.  He had severe nerve damage in his spine and could no longer walk unassisted.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I can't even hardly find the words....I am so sorry Jodie.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh Jodi, I feel just awful for you.   He is such a handsome boy.  Wish there was a way to make you feel better but I know that kind of ache.    You have had such a rough time lately and it just has to get better soon.  If I were closer, we'd go get you some cheesecake.


----------



## alsea1

There just is not much anyone can say that will take the sting out this.


----------



## Mamaboid

SO sorry!!!  That's not enough, but........what else is there to say.


----------



## EllieMay

I'm so sorry. 
I know that awful feeling in your heart.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I'm so, so sorry.  Losing a beloved dog is the worst!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

OMG - You poor thing.  You need some prayers.


----------



## promiseacres

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh, oh,  I just wish I could hug you and take away the pain.  It is so hard to lose a special friend.   Bless his heart.  And yours for loving him...  So sorry for your loss...  May his memory be a blessing to you.


----------



## jodief100

Thank you all so very much.  You have no idea how much your kind words mean to me.  I am sitting here crying right now.  Roi' was very special.  I love all my pets very much but there was just something about Roi'.  A true "gentle giant".  He was 100 lbs but let small children climb all over him.  My nieces would play "dress up"  with him when they were little.  He loved everyone he ever saw.  Yet the night someone tried to break into our home, he turned into a massive snarling beast.  

He was 1/2 malamute, 1/4 Australian Shepard, 1/8 husky and 1/8 wolf.  We lived in Oregon when he was young and he climbed Mt Hood, Mt Adams, Three Sisters and numerous other smaller peaks.  He loved to play in the snow.  At the beach he would run up and down the shore, never wanting to get more than his feet wet.  Here at the farm he loved to just wander around and explore.  The last few years he spent a lot of time in the creek, cooling off.  We never had to put him on a leash, he always stayed within sight of us.  

We would leash him when we went for walks in the city because he wanted to greet everyone he saw.  100 lbs of malamutt can be intimidating.  Only one time did he greet someone with trepidation.  I was walking him to the ice cream stand about a mile from our house when we lived in the city.  They sold a scoop of vanilla in a cup with dog biscuits and we went every Saturdays when they were open.  On the way back, a man was unloading a moving van into a rental a few blocks from home.  The man stopped and said Hi to us.  Roi' growled at him and backed away.  I was so shocked I just crossed the street and went on my way.  3 days later we got a postcard from the Sheriff's office.  The man was a registered sex offender who had served time for rape and attempted murder!  My Roi' understood people.  He always knew when we needed a hug from Roi'.  

He traveled all over with us.  Gettysburg, the finger lakes wine tour in Ithaca, New York, Gatlinburg, Niagara Falls, California, Michigan, Indianapolis, Montana, Seattle, Spokane, Idaho....  I can't remember all the places he went.  He loved to travel with us.  

It was snowing the day he died.  He wanted to play in it but just couldn't.  

Today the sun is out, the goats are grazing, it is supposed to get warmer into the 50's.  Spring will be here soon enough.  The seasons come and go.  Roi's life has passed to winter and we go on into spring.  The circle is complete.  His pain is gone but he lives on.  All of the love he shared grows on in the hearts of those whose lives he touched.  

Excuse me, I have to go and wipe away my tears now.  Thank you all so much for understanding my pain.


----------



## elevan

I am so sorry for your loss Jodie!  13 years with a beloved pet seems like they've been in your life forever.  Peace be with you.


----------



## bonbean01

So very sorry Jodie...that is so hard


----------



## autumnprairie

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## jodief100

It is starting to warm up some and there is no rain in the forecast.  We moved the does with no and older kids out to the front field this weekend.  No more hay for them, there is enough for growth for the few of them.   I hope to get the roosters moved out of the barn and into the hoophouse this week.  

There has been a wild tom turkey hanging out with my Narragansett hens.  He is flirting with them and my poor little midget white tom has been strutting his stuff like crazy.  I really enjoy seeing him every night but I am afraid he is going to abscond with my hens.  He is a big beautiful bird, dark bronze with a copper and green sheen.  I really hate to do it but I am going to let my nephew take him this weekend during the youth spring turkey hunt.  My Narragansett Tom was killed a few weeks ago and I suspect he had something to do with it.  I don't want to loose my hens too.  One of my Midget White hens has been sitting a nest for a few weeks.  We will have poults in a week if she was successful but I doubt she will be.  The weather has been too cold an sporadic.


----------



## autumnprairie

for poults


----------



## jodief100

We had three kids born last night.  I came home and found a lone, new baby wandering around crying.  He had Little ears so I knew it had to be from one of the 2 LaMancha mommas.  I found Dixieland had a baby on her, brand new, dry and up and nursing.  She didn't want anything to do with the other one.  She tossed him with her horns.  The other LaMancha hadn't kidded so I guess his momma rejected him.  I took him in the house and defrosted some colostrum.  He wandered all over screaming the entire time.  He tried to nurse Jo, my greyhound.  Obviously he is a healthy little boy.  So I gave him a bottle and went back out to do barn chores.  There was another new one up in the field with Trouble.  I watched for awhile, they seemed to be fine.  I had three teenage boys helping me, my nephew and his friends had been out fishing all day.  So I directed them on what to do and went and watched.  No more from Trouble, her little girl was up and nursing.  So I went and got Dixie's boy from the house, rubbed Trouble's birthing fluids all over him and put him near her.  She cleaned him off and tentatively let him nurse.  I put all three of them in a stall.  As of this morning, both babies are nursing great!  Dixieland had to be put in a stall, she left her other baby behind in the field at feeding time!  Bad Momma!  

I got lucky that Trouble kidded right when I needed one.  

It is supposed to be warm this weekend.  I hope to move the roosters outside and get all the hooves trimmed.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on the kids and for Trouble excepting the orphan


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Congrats on the kids and for Trouble excepting the orphan


x2  So glad that Trouble accepted the rejected kid.


----------



## jodief100

Trouble is taking very good care of her daughter and "son".  I penned them up so they can bond but once it warms up I am going to let them out.  

Here she is nursing them.






Here is Trouble's girl and her adopted brother.  Note the ears.  One is a kiko and the other is a kiko-mancha.





And again because they are just too dang cute.  They kept running towards the camera so I had a hard time taking pictures.





Here is Dixieland Delight and the baby she decided to keep.  He is almost twice as big as his brother. 





I was out with the camera so here are some random pictures.....

The wild turkey that is trying to steal my hens.  Tom Tom is doing his best to hold him off.





I never announced this little guy's birth.  It was right after the flood disaster and during the weekend we were dealing with Roi' so this poor little boy got left out.  He is out of one of the bred does I bought in Illinois.  Kiko Mom and I think a kiko sire.





The black spotted girl is gettign big!





This one I ran across the field when I saw him thinking.. "please be a girl, please be a girl..."  and then picked him up and went..."DANG!"  He is getting really big too.





About a month ago a woman called and asked if I would "adopt"  her Easter chicks.  She didn't want to hatch any for her kids unless they had homes.  I picked them up this week.  6 Golden Comet hens, 1 Golden Comet rooster and one unknown EE.  She threw in the rest of the bag of chick feed and wouldn't take any money.  It really warms my heart to know there are some responsible people left in this world.  





The sun is out....It is warming up....Spring may have finally arrived.


----------



## jodief100

We have poults!   Despite the fluctuating weather, my Midget White hen has at least 4 poults.  She sat on them, outside through 2 snowstorms, the pouring rain, temps down to the teens and up to the 60's and all kinds of craziness.  She has been nesting up against the woodshed.  I tried to get pictures but she is hiding them.  Maybe later....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I love your pics!!!!!!   Yay for Trouble taking your orphan, any goat or sheep that will take orphans are awesome to have around!!!!  

Too funny that the wild turkey tom is trying to steal your hens!!!  And congrats on the poults!!!!!  I want to get into trukeys! Do you find that the hens like to set alot, or is it just everyonce in a while you come across a hen that will?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congrats on the poults.  We just got our first ever turkeys and they are so cute!


----------



## jodief100

Nilla had triplets on Monday.  She is my doe who had a bout with meningeal worm two summers ago and has a wag in her hind end because of it.  She went open last year and I wasn't sure she could breed.  She took three tries to get her bred this year.  I guess she figured she had better do something great to get off the cull list so she had 2 boys and a girl.  No trouble, they were dry and nursing when I found them.  

One of my yet unnamed PB kiko does I bought at the Appalcian sale last year kidded yesterday with a baby girl.  Very cute, up and nursing when I got home.  

Pictures on the kidding thread.

And here are the poults with their momma.....  I really hated too but I took them away from her.....  She is a free range hen and I didn't want them disappearing.  She looked for them for a day but now seems to have forgotten them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So cute!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on the new kids and the poults are adorable


----------



## autumnprairie

Miss  hearing from you


----------



## jodief100

I haven't been here for weeks.  Things have been really crazy at home and work.   I just haven't had the time.  I do miss y'all and hopefully will be back regularly, though not as much as in the past.  

We sent 4 boys to the buck test last week.  The competition is going to be more difficult this year.  There are 85 bucks on test and some of the top farms in the country are represented.  I hope at least one of my boys makes the sale.  The sale this year is going to be at the Mid-Atlantic Small Ruminant Extravaganza.  It is going to be the top bucks from the test and does from performance tested farms, no breed or registration requirements.  Just the best meat goats based purely on performance.  They are asking us to consign 5 does to the test but I am not sure I have enough available.  We are consigning at the Appalachian Kiko Invitational sale and I have reservations to fill.  

There is one goat left to kid.  She went open and had to be rebred in January.  She can go any day now.  All the goats have been moved to the woods for now.  They are enjoying munching on trees and weeds.  Last night the dogs were cooling off in the pond.  I shaved Snowey.  She was a big fluffball.  She is much happier now.  Jack needs a shave too.  Not as badly as Snowy did but he has some mats.  He got skunked last week so the shave will have to wait.  I do not want to get up close and personal with skunky dog.  

I bought some poults and they are growing well.  I need to replace my Narragansett Tom.  He was very mean.  He attacked me every time I went in the pen.  I had to carry a stick to fend him off with.  I would hit him hard enough to knock him on the ground and with his head bleeding, he would charge me again.  He got out last week and attacked my Midget White Tommy.  So I shot him.  I hate to do it but a 40 pound turkey that charges you, jumps on you, beats you with his wings and tries to peck your face is too dangerous.  I am certain he would not have stopped beating Tommy until he killed him.  

I have 7 does in with Quantum to see if we can get some early kids.  He is solid black so I hope for some colorful kids.  

The purebreds will be bred to Bullet to get February kids for buck test consignments.  

I am going over this years records to determine which kids get kept, which go to the kiko sales and which go to the sale barn.  I need to cull a few does and I hate making those choices.  

I am finalizing the breeding schedule, making plans for a new field shelter and figuring out where I want to go with the turkeys.  

Now that I have two unrelated, registered kiko bucks I am thinking of offering Starter Herd Packages.  

There are turkey eggs in the incubator.  

90 keets I ordered from Guinea farm will be delivered next week.  I got "hatchery choice, at least 4 colors"  They have over 40 colors available.  This will be fun.  

I want to get Katahdin sheep but hubby will kill me.  I don't really have a place for them anyways.


----------



## autumnprairie

Thanks for the update. Lots of decisions in the making everywhere it seems. It was so good to hear from you


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow, sorry about your mean Tom.  That would be scary to have a bird that big take after you.  

Hope hubby will let you get your lambs.  How could he say no to such a good wife.


----------



## elevan

Good to hear from you!  

I'm sure you can find a way to get those lambs


----------



## jodief100

We lost Patches on Saturday.  I am not sure what happened.  She was fine, being the big pushy pig she always is when I saw her last on Thursday night.  Hubby and dearest son took care of the goats Friday and didn't see anything amiss.  We haven't been able to do head counts since they are out in the field and they don't stand still long enough to count so who knows.  I found her Saturday night lying in the field.  

We have been finding the fence charger "off" a lot lately and the goats are in the upper field near our closest neighbor's house.  She has grandkids who love to see the goats and I suspect they are feeding them.  They may have given Patches something they shouldn't have.  I have gone over every evening to talk to them but they are never home.  I can't lock them out since we are using electronet.  The previous owner of our farm was this neighbor's parents.  I am afraid they haven't gotten used to the idea that the place isn't theirs to use as they please anymore.  They drug a huge shipping pallet out to our pond to use as a dock about 3 weeks ago, then denied it.  There is a path mowed from their house to our pond and the pallet is sitting there.  What else could it be?    I hate to leave notes but if they aren't there when I am what else can I do?


----------



## autumnprairie

Sorry you lost Patches, I hope things get cleared up with your neighbors soon


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Poor Patches!!!!   
Yes, sometimes neighbors can be very annoying!!  :/


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry about Patches


----------



## jodief100

I didn't get a chance to talk to the neighbors last night.  I came home to a downpour, lightning storm with goats and dogs loose.  I had to move the electronet in the woods, on a steep slope so the goats wouldn't get out again, then round them all up.  

Poor Snowey is terrified of loud noises.  The thunder was loud and immediate, with crashing and crackling because the lightning was just overhead.  The poor dog was huddled under my truck.  When I came out the back door she ran towards me, then past me into the house.  The only time she has ever been in the house was after her spay and she almost tore the place apart trying to get outside.  She is NOT a house dog.  She found a spot in the corner and huddled there for awhile, then followed me around the house.  She was a good girl, stayed quiet and didn't tear anything up.  The greyhounds were not pleased.


----------



## jodief100

Happy 40th Birthday to me.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Happy birthday! 

I am glad to see you posting again.

Sorry about your Patches and good luck on the buck test.


----------



## autumnprairie

Happy Birthday


----------



## Bridgemoof

Happy belated 40th birthday Jodie!!!!!   :bun


----------



## jodief100

We ran the goats this weekend.  It took 8 hours for the two of us to weigh, FAMACHA check, trim hooves, immunize the babies and band the boys.  It was 40 kids and 42 adults.  I am exhausted.  

I ordered 90 keets from a farm in Iowa that has 40 different colors.  I order hatchery choice mixed and I got about 10 different colors!  I can't wait to see what they turn out to be. Unfortunately, with the heat wave last week we have lost a lot of them.     

I have turkey eggs in the incubator and I gave a dozen to my neighbor to pacify his turkey hen who was insisting on being broody even with no eggs to sit on.


----------



## elevan

Sorry about your keets.  We've got 4 hens nesting on about 30 eggs each....we've had pretty good hatch rates on keets.  And had guinea hens, chicken hens and ducks hatch them out for us before.


----------



## jodief100

Freddie kidded today.  She was open when I had them ultrasounded in January and I figured better late than never.  Hubby said he thinks two does but he was late for his dentist appointment.  

More to come when I have info........  Fahrendorf is going over to check on them....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yay!  I am hoping for pictures!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## jodief100

Two little girls and they are absolutely gorgeous.  Freddie is being a very good first time mommy.  She was a little confused at first but is being very protective of them now.  I had difficulty getting pictures because she kept getting between me and the babies.  

Babies:






Here she is taking care of them.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

They are sooooo sweet!!!!! Freddie has the look of an awesome mother!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Such cuties


----------



## elevan

Aw cute!


----------



## autumnprairie

They are beautiful is she kiko?


----------



## jodief100

Freddie is a Kiko/Savanna cross.  The babies sire is a PB kiko so they are 75% kiko and 25% Savanna.  They are doing well for summer babies.  A little small but active and healthy.  Freddie leaves them in the barn for an hour or so to browse, then comes in a checks on them and feed them and then heads back out.  Summer babies are always small and fragile.  I hate kidding after May.  I am planning a few changes for next year.


----------



## jodief100

Babies are doing well.  They are exploring the barn now.  They haven't gone out into the field yet but they are doing fine with Freddie coming back in to nurse several times a day.

I sold a doe yesterday.  The people who bought her called a few hours later saying she had escaped.  I went over to help but she was no where to be found and wouldn't come to my call.  They had goats in 3 strand electric and to top it off the charger had quit working and they didn't know it!    They told me they already had goats so I assumed they had adequate fences.  They had two other goats, both bottle babies.  I feel so bad for them, but I am also mad for not taking care of my baby!  I really hope someone finds her but she is wild and they live right on the fiver.  The riverbank is full of lush brush, hard to walk in and even harder to search through.  It is a goat smorgasbord so I just do not see her coming back voluntarily.  They are close to us but the river is right between us so it is doubtful she will find her way back to our place either.  

How much information can you volunteer without patronizing someone?  I always struggle with this when selling goats.  I try to lead the conversation around to figure out what they know and what they don't but I never know if I go to far or not far enough.


----------



## autumnprairie

I hope they find her but I understand what you are saying. I have two goats that would escape my fence to go eat the weeds and shrubs but they started eating my neighbors soybean fields so I had to strengthen my fences. My goats were not happy about it.


----------



## jodief100

We went to the county fair last night to watch the 4-H goat show.  Wethers we sold took 1st and 2nde place.  There were only 2 goats in the show.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## elevan




----------



## jodief100

Our hay guy passed away this last winter.  We weren't sure who, if anyone was going to be haying his fields this year and didn't want to bother the family to find out. We got a visit from the gentleman who is working his fields.  He said we was working the old man's field, found our name on his customer list and saw we had goats.   He had a bunch of mixed grass/clover hay that had a lot of weeds in it and thought we might buy it.  I got almost 200 bales at $1.50 a bale.  The old man always took good acre of the fields, tested and limed regularly, planted alfalfa, timothy and orchard grass.  I hope the new guy does as well.  It was a busy weekend, putting up 200 bales in the barn, then moving the electronet in the woods and moving the does and kids out there. 

The good thing is, the new guy said we can take all the "Cr^P Hay"  (weedy) he gets for $1.50 a bale.  The goats just LOVE the weeds.    Mixed grass/alfalfa for $3.00.  Obviously this guy is used to horses.


----------



## elevan

Good deal!


----------



## jodief100

Got 240 more bales of "weedy"  hay from a guy at hubby's work.  $1.50 a bale.  We got a good price because he doesn't have storage so it is "come and get it NOW".  He doesn't have too many customers anymore so we took the bulk of it.  On Tuesday and Wednesday, we loaded out of the field, 240 bales and then unloaded them into the barn in 95 degree temps with humidity in the 80% range.  It was miserable.  Then this weekend I moved 8 electronets, through low hanging trees, lots of deadfall and blackberry brambles.  I am beat!  

I have 10 girls up in the breeding pens.  5 with Quantum and 5 with Bullet.  The bulk of them will go up in late August.  Bullet has been in a 1/2 acre field non-stop for 3 months. It is getting pretty low, down to mostly white clover.   I haven't been able to shift them around so I was really worried about him.  We caught him and checked him out.  FAMACHA of 1, beautiful coat, good condition, hooves got trimmed and he was madder than a wet hen.   We can only catch him every few months, he is a wild and crazy boy.  His horn spread is too wide to go through the chutes.  He got stuck last year.


----------



## jodief100

The does in the breeding pen with Bullet bashed a hole in the fence and broke out.  All but Nissan,  she is too big to fit through the hole.  So I will have to round them all up again tonight.  

I haven't had time to move the electronet so I have been letting them loose in the evenings.  We have done this for years and around dusk, they all head back to the barn.  The last two nights they decided to bed down in the neighbors woods, I had to chase them in.    I will get the net moved on Saturday, at least the weather is better.  We are finally getting some nice weather.  70's today and tomorrow with low humidity.  

I have to get pictures and dossiers written for the 10 girls going to sales this weekend.  We were invited to the Mid Atlantic Small Ruminant Extravaganza and the Appalachian Kiko Invitational Sale.  The first is a production based sale, all animals have to be from proven production herds, breed and registration is irrelevant.  The sale is for Goats and Sheep.  The second is an NKR sale.  


http://pmg-epd.com/                                Mid Atlantic Small Ruminant Sale
http://www.appalachiankikos.org/              Appalachian Kiko Sale


----------



## autumnprairie

on your invites


----------



## jodief100

Dang goats keep getting out of the breeding pen, all except Bullet (thank goodness) and Nissan.  I can't figure out how.  I found one hole and fixed it but this morning they are out again.


----------



## jodief100

I figured out how the goats are getting out.  They are finding the corner on the slope with a cross brace.  With the steep slope, the cross brace is only about 16" from the top of then fence.  They are using the cross brace to climb out.  

I found this out because last night I came home to Elf tangled in the fence.  She had hopped over and gotten her hoof twisted in the top wire of the field fence.  She was dangling by one back hoof with her front hooves on the ground.  She had her head up, was quiet and looking at me like, "will you please get me down?"  She had the wore wrapped completely around one section of her hoof.  There are deep grooves in the hoof right where it meats the hock.  She was quite, didn't make a sound and wasn't acting like anything was wrong.  She wouldn't get up so I carried her into the barn (well, she is 80 lbs and my husband wasn't home, Farrendorf came over and carried her for me).  She ate the leaves and grass I gave her, drank from the bucket and just laid there.  This morning she was up but not putting any weight on the leg.  I palpated it all over, moved it full range of motion and can't find anything wrong except the groove in the hoof.  I hope it is just stiff and sore and will heal up.  Other than give her lots of food, water and attention, I don't know what to do.  My husband gave her a lecture about how the extra grain is NOT a reward for fence jumping.


----------



## elevan

Don't know what it is about goats right now but they are driving everyone crazy it seems.

I hope that Elf isn't anything more than just sore.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> Don't know what it is about goats right now but they are driving everyone crazy it seems.
> 
> I hope that Elf isn't anything more than just sore.


X2


----------



## jodief100

Elf is up and walking around a little.  She isn't putting any weight on that leg and it is swollen but I still see no sign of anything worse.  She lets me touch it, manipulate it and poke at it without making any noise or jumping. She is eating and drinking fine.  Another doe jumped out of the buck pen into her pen with her so now she has company.  

I found my missing guinea.  She is sitting on a nest of about 30 unfertile eggs.   I need to replace them with ones she can hatch or she will sit there for eternity.  She attacked me when I tried so hubby will have to help tonight.


----------



## elevan

Good luck replacing the guinea eggs.  They're not as easy to reset as chickens.


----------



## jodief100

The guinea is happily sitting on 13 chicken eggs.  

Elf is back in the buck pen, still limping but she was miserable by herself.  

The escaping goat keeps escaping.  Then she gets very upset she is alone and makes a lot of noise.  I out her back, she stays for awhile and then jumps the fence again.  

I have a bunch of registrations going out to day for the Appalachian Kiko Invitational Sale.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Sounds like your animals are intent on keeping you busy and out of trouble!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Elf is much better.  She is putting weight on her leg with a small limp.  

I am really getting frustrated.  We have had several small, runty kids this year that just get weak, need lots if TLC and still sometimes die.  I usually have one or two of these every year, especially the summer born kids but I seem at have a rash of them this year.  I don't know what to do.  I treat for worms, cocci and give lots of support every time but it just keeps happening.  The weird thing is that it seems to be all boys.


----------



## elevan

Are they all from the same sire?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sounds frustrating, We had a few bumps in the road this spring/summer, but other than loosing a bottle baby at 4 weeks of age to enterotoxemia all the kids have grown like crazy.  That really stinks that you are having problems with some of the kids.  We did however loose 4 adults this summer.  One being our expenisive herd sire. Yup, that was a real bummer to say the least. 
I hope you all figure out what is going on so next kidding season will be better. 

OH: Hello, been a while sense we have talked.  

I had a show doe jump throw the top space in a cattle gate last night while I was doing chores and get hung up with a her back legs on some attached welded wire fencing that blocks the lower spaces.  She was none to happy and hung there screaming while I had to hurry over to save her.  Hopefully she wont  have a limp she is being shown next Thursday, but nothing looked broken. I am hoping or expecting for her to place the best out of the 5 does I am taking.  So it would figure she would break a leg 7 days before the show. 

Hope things pick up for you all and your kids.


----------



## jodief100

All the kids are not from the same sire.  I think the issue we are having is either meningeal or listeria.  Our neighbor uses his place as a weekend hunting retreat, so there are deer everywhere due to his food plots and feeders.  I have no business telling him what he can or cannot do with his land so I will just have to find a way to mitigate this.  

Elf is doing much better, only a small limp.  She was in heat yesterday and had no trouble with the boys mounting.  The boys ripped a hole in the fence between their two pens so they are both running with all the does I want bred on this cycle.  Fortunately none of them are my registered does so which sire the kids have is not a concern.  The next group is a different story.  I have fixed the hole, hopefully they will be content with their own group of girls.  I have 22 more going up in the pens this weekend.


----------



## jodief100

Another kid lost from the same thing.  Hubby and I drove 3 1/2 hours today to deliver it to UK for necropsy.  I really hope they can help.


----------



## autumnprairie

hope you find answers


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> hope you find answers


x2


----------



## jodief100

Parasites.

Strongyles, Homachus, Cocci and Meningial.  

I have rotated every 1-3 weeks, kept them in the woods most of the summer, and FAMCHA checked every month.  The vet came out and looked around and we came to two conclusions.  

The summer has been mild.  Hot enough for parasites to grow, not hot enough to kill them off.
The problem has been the little ones.  The bigger ones can graze on the trees and bushes in the woods,  the little ones can't reach.  So they eat the stuff closer to the ground.  In the woods there is not as much of the shorter stuff.  When I checked to make sure there was enough forage, I didn't check at all levels.  

I feel like a failure.  I have let my babies down.


----------



## autumnprairie

what is the next step other than treating for worms?


----------



## Southern by choice

you are not a failure. This has been a hard year for most! There are only a handful of people I know that _didn't _lose animals this year. Last winter with all the rain and the spring... horrible. I know you went through alot with all that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It's easy to blame yourself, but it's more important to learn from it.  I've raised goats for over 20 years and I've killed my share....  I always feel horrible but I tell myself that EVERY experience with these critters is a learning opportunity.   

I'd be willing to bet that you won't lose another one to the same problem.


----------



## jodief100

The frustrating part is this is all due to my own arrogance.  I was convinced that it couldn't be worms.  I was doing everything "right".  I rotated every 1-3 weeks.  I left them off fields for at least 4 weeks before putting them back in that field.  I never let the bulk of what they were eating get below 5 inches. I FAMCHA checked regularly, though admittedly not as often as I should have.   I just never considered the possibility that while all the adults and bigger, stronger kids were fine, the littler ones were being forced to eat the shorter, lower quality forage available.  

So after 9 hours and a lot of bruises, everyone was FAMCHA checked, wormed and copper bloused as needed and sorted into groups.  23 girls went up in the pens with the boys, all the little ones were put in the adjacent field.  There are not as many bigger ones in with them and they have a bigger field with only a few trees and lots of weeds.  

The adults were all fine.  The bigger kids were all fine.  It was the little ones with trouble.  There are a few I am keeping a close eye on for a awhile but I think we got to them in time.  My vet got me some iron injections and that should help get them back up to speed.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Sooo sorry about you kids!!!  
Don't beat your self up about it!!! It happens to the best of us, you did your best!!!!
Glad you got everything under control now (hopefully), and here's to everything turning out good and all the little kids being just fine!!!


----------



## elevan

x2!


----------



## autumnprairie

X3


----------



## jodief100

Everyone seems to be on the mend.  I moved 22 girls into the two boy pens and they are really stinky!   Butthead was supposed to be bred already but she was flirting with Quantum through the fence.  I put her in and he went right to work.  One escaped while I was feeding last night and I had to round her up again.  She was having a drippy, gooey heat so I don't know why she wanted to get out.  

The girls going to the production sales are looking really nice, except one.  She got herself stuck in something and rubbed all the hair off her neck.  If it doesn't grow back soon, she will be staying home.    I decided to sell the 2 year olds exposed so they are in with Bullet right now. 

There are 40 or so guineas running around.  They are about half grown and they are loud.  They had better be eating all the bugs!  

I will be processing some roosters this weekend.  I really don't want to do it in the heat but they are getting big.  

We really need some rain.  The creek isn't flowing at all.


----------



## jodief100

we got some rain.    Not enough to get the creek flowing again but enough the fields are growing now.  

I put two more girls in the buck pen that were supposed to be bred because they were flirting through the fence.  I am not too concerned.  These were bred in May.  It is off season so I didn't expect them all to catch.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

How did your rooster processing go? Glad ya got a bit of rain! It is horribly hot here to, which is awesome for getting the hay and grain in, but I have processing to do too!! And yes the heat isn't the best to do that in! I will be doing 30+ rabbits!


----------



## jodief100

Processing went well.  I found it is much easier when I skip the plucking and just skin the birds.  Most of them I crockpot and pull off the meat to use.  

Quantum has jumped the fence into Bullet's pen of girls 2 days in a row.    I am going to have to submit two DNA tests for every kid to get it straightened out.  Not to mention he is really screwing up my breeding plans since I have all of the PB girls up with Bullet for a reason!


----------



## bonbean01

Sorry about the fence jumping...just had one sheep for the first time figure out she could jump over the gate in the catch pen 

As for the roosters...we found the same thing...much faster and easier to skin than to pluck...the younger ones just aren't worth the plucking part!


----------



## jodief100

Quantum was in Bullet's pen again.  I can't figure out how he is gettign there so I can't fix it.   He is going to drive me crazy.


----------



## elevan

Good luck!  You might have to arrange a stake out and sit and wait and hope he jumps while you're watching.


----------



## jodief100

I couldn't catch him last night, he caught on to the "grab a leg while his head is shoved in the feeder" trick.  SO I fooled him.  I moved him and Bullet along with Bullet's girls into his pen and then moved his girls into Bullet's pen (the one he keeps jumping into).  Thsi morning he was contentedly grazing with his girls in Bullet's pen.  Let's hope he stays.


----------



## elevan

Reverse goat psychology, eh.  Hope it works!


----------



## SheepGirl

I would put a marking harness on him just so you have an idea of which does he bred so you don't have to do a DNA test on every kid. That could get expensive!!


----------



## KinderKorner

Where do you get our dna tests from?

My mother had a jumping buck this year. And she is worried he bred some of her does.

We have sent off a dna test before. It cost us $80 and we never even got the results back. It was so frustrating, and now we are scared to do it again.


----------



## jodief100

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Where do you get our dna tests from?
> 
> My mother had a jumping buck this year. And she is worried he bred some of her does.
> 
> We have sent off a dna test before. It cost us $80 and we never even got the results back. It was so frustrating, and now we are scared to do it again.


We have our DNA tests done through one of the Kiko registries.  They all do it.  It costs $35 and is done by UC Davis.

Since Quantum is black and Bullet throws almost all white or brown kids, I hope some of them I will have a good guess at the Sire.


----------



## autumnprairie

Is Quantum finally behaving


----------



## jodief100

Quantum is staying put with "his"  girls in the upper pen.  Bullet is in the smaller pen so I have been having to give them hay.  He has a lot more girls than Quantum which is why I wanted Quantum in the smaller pen.   

We are doing a final check for the Appalachian Kiko Invitational and Mid Atlantic Small Ruminant sales.  This weekend,  all of the girls consigned are getting a good look over, hooves trimmed, coats brushed and just an overall check for prefect health.  I won't consign a goat to a breeding stock sale unless she is one I would keep for myself.  I am going to miss a few of them but that is the nature of farming.  

Mid Atlantic Small Ruminant, Chantham, VA

http://www.pmg-epd.com/

Appalachian Kiko Invitational, Gray, TN

http://appalachiankikos.org/


----------



## jodief100

We have a lone chicken that likes to hang out with the goats.  Every time I move the goats, 1-2 days later, Chicken is in the field with them.  She always goes where they go.  She eats what they spill from their feeders and contentedly grazes with them.  The goats usually ignore her.  

Every since I moved Nissan's daughter into the barn pen to get ready to go to the sale, Nissan has been hanging out with Chicken.  They sleep together, eat together and last night Chicken was riding around on Nissan's back.  I tried to get a photo but she wouldn't stand still.


----------



## jodief100

We had the most parasite resistant buck at the MD buck test but none gained enough weight to make the sale.  Oh well, we won last year so I guess it is someone else's turn.


----------



## Moonshine

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We have a lone chicken that likes to hang out with the goats.  Every time I move the goats, 1-2 days later, Chicken is in the field with them.  She always goes where they go.  She eats what they spill from their feeders and contentedly grazes with them.  The goats usually ignore her.
> 
> Every since I moved Nissan's daughter into the barn pen to get ready to go to the sale, Nissan has been hanging out with Chicken.  They sleep together, eat together and last night Chicken was riding around on Nissan's back.  I tried to get a photo but she wouldn't stand still.


That is too cute! And so sweet. I hope you do get a pic I'd love to see it!!


----------



## jodief100

Chicken has decided to roost on goats every night.  Not always the same goat mind you.  I think Nissan's feelings are hurt.  

We did well at the sales.  At the production sale we sold 2 proven two year olds for $350 and $375.  Neither could be registered but they were top quality commercial does.  Nissan's baby girl from this year sold for $300, Nefer's for $350 both of them were 50% registerable. 

At the Appalachian Kiko invitational which was a registered seed stock sale we got $350-$400 for PB and 88% weanling does.  

Things are cooling off.  We got some much needed rain but not enough.  It looks like I am going to be feeding hay sooner than I like.  

Last night our Ag agent did a demo on butchering and cooking lamb and goat.  It was amusing watching this tiny (5'2" or so) 24 year old girl cutting up this lamb like the pro she is.  I learned a lot and the goat meat pies and leg of lamb was delicious!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on your success at the sale's. 
I found that I do not care for the jersey giant roo, he is aggressive unlike my giant Cochin roo or my buff Orpington roo of 2 years ago. He may just end up in a pot if he is not careful.  
I hope you get your much needed rain


----------



## jodief100

Dang goats got out.  I wen tout to feed last night.  I set the bucket down outside the fence, turned the charger off and climbed over to go and flip over the feeders.  I turned around and Keeper had her head stuck through the non-charged electronet, face in the bucket.  All the other goats wanted to get in the action so they pushed until the fence came loose.  Keeper was now stuck in the fence, running around, pulling up more steaks as the rest of them were taking off up the hill.  I got Keeper untangled but they were all gone.  

They came back to the barn after dark.  Not where I wanted them to be.  There isn't a fenced pen over there right now.  So I planned on moving them back to the field after work.  Imagine my surprise when I come home and there are goats on the lawn.  I left the back fence open.  

So they are back in the barn, the gate is closed.  Hopefully tomorrow they get moved.  They have hay for now.  

If Keeper didn't have such beautiful babies and wasn't my stepson's favorite, she would be on the truck!   She jumps up on me every night and causes all kinds of trouble.


----------



## elevan




----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## jodief100

Best part, I got an angry message from my neighbor.  When the goats were loose because I left the gate open, the dogs chased off a deer just as he was taking aim. 

I don't blame him for being mad.  He was more polite about it than I felt I deserved.  

Goats are still in the barn pen, eating my very valuable winter hay.  Hubby hasn't been home before 7:00 in 6 weeks and has worked 15 out of the last 16 days.  We is both pooped.


----------



## bonbean01

Sorry Jodie...can feel your stress


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Got all the goats where they belonged but 3 little ones keep getting out.  My chargers aren't' holding a charge anymore.  I think I need new batteries.  When we moved all the goats out to the front field, Ginger slowly waddled along and then decided she didn't want to cross the bridge.  She is due sometime in the next few weeks and she is HUGE!   So hubby let her stay in the barn.  Jack decided he wanted to stay with her for the night but he gets out during the day.  Right now he is spending all day getting out of the front field and going to the barn to check on Ginger than back to the front field.  Then he wanders around with the three escape goats.  At least he isn't chasing the deer as far as I know.  

Plans this weekend: everyone gets sorted, the second to last group sent up for breeding (just 4 this time), everyone get their last FAMACHA check for the winter, the five due Oct/Nov moved to the barn and everyone else back out to the front field.  

Hopefully I will get my checks from the seed stock sales soon so I can buy new batteries.  

The turkeys are getting big, they will be nice sized for Thanksgiving.  
The kidding season will start here any day now!


----------



## jodief100

Everyone is in the barn gettign ready for their "winterization".  This is the last time for group FAMACHA checks for at least three months.  We check monthly in the summer.  

All of the goats have figured out the chargers don't work anymore so I am pretty well screwed until I get more batteries.  Fortunately one of my checks came in yesterday.  

I found my missing turkey hen.  She is sitting a nest in the dormant garden under the truck bed liner.  Bad time of the year for poults but I am going to leave her be.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I am getting excited to see your up and coming baby pics!!!!!!   
Lol, once you get your batteries, your goats are going to be in for a rude awakening!!!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> I am getting excited to see your up and coming baby pics!!!!!!
> Lol, once you get your batteries, your goats are going to be in for a rude awakening!!!!!!


X2 and  tell your DH I hope he gets some much needed time of soon.


----------



## jodief100

Batteries are ordered.

Once again, Quantum will not stay in the breeding pen I put him in.  I really hope he gets too big to jump the fence soon.  

The guineas are getting big and noisy.

From the looks of Ginger, we may have babies this weekend!  Or it could be next month.... Goats.


----------



## jodief100

New batteries installed, fence is hot and....... the goats still got out this weekend.  I cannot for the life of me figure out where. I shored up a few places but I am not sure I got it.  

No babies yet.......


----------



## jodief100

Ginger kidded.  Single girl.   Pictures later.... lunch time I hope.  

And so it begins......


----------



## BrownSheep

I feel like by the time you have all your kidding stuff put away its time for you to start back up again!

Congrats!


----------



## jodief100

Here she is!  She looks exactly like her Momma.


----------



## elevan

How cute!  Congrats!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awe!!  What a cutie!!!!     Congrats!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Here she is.... Cinnamon.  Not quite two weeks old and just a bundle of energy.







With her momma Ginger.






I have wanted to keep a doe out of Ginger for years but she kept giving my boys.  I am so excited.  She is polled like her momma.


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Here she is.... Cinnamon.  Not quite two weeks old and just a bundle of energy.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_cinnamon.jpg
> 
> With her momma Ginger.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1751_ginger_and_cinnamon.jpg
> 
> I have wanted to keep a doe out of Ginger for years but she kept giving my boys.  I am so excited.  She is polled like her momma.


She is beautiful


----------



## jodief100

The Feed & Tack store was havign pet pictures with Santa.  They said you could bring your horses, etc so we took Cinnamon to get her picture with Santa.


----------



## bonbean01

That is darling!!!!  Hope you submit that for POW!!!!!


----------



## elevan

So cute!


----------



## jodief100

Raining today and in the 30's.  I feel guilty complaining because I know so many other people are much worse off.  

Kidding could start again any time now.  I did udder checks last night, no one is close.  They really are sick of me copping a feel.


----------



## jodief100

Doc came out today to ultrasound the girls.  He checked the 37 goats who haven't kidded yet.  We found three maybes and one no.  I put the four back in with the boys and we are ready to go.  

We should have babies any day now.  Nissan and one of the AKI girls both have loose ligaments.  Doc said they had both dropped the kids and are ready to go at any time.  They are going to wait for snow, I just know it.


----------



## Southern by choice

YAY!

Of course... snow, freezing rain, mud, blizzard... tornado, hurricane, volcano, the pit opening up.... anything to make life more difficult! 

Hoping for a great great year for you J.!


----------



## jodief100

This weather stinks.  We are not prepared for single digits for any length of time.  We do occasionally get single digits overnight but it rarely stays that cold for more than a few hours.  We had teens all day Thursday and negatives overnight.  

Nissan kidded when it was -3 degrees. We lost the doe kid but hubby was able save the buck kid.  They were cold with frozen coats when he found them and I had just checked on her an hour before.  

It is raining and 40's tonight.  The forecast tomorrows high of -3 with a low of -7 tomorrow.  Tuesday is a high of 10 and a low of -3.  I am checking as often as I can but I do have to sleep and go to work.  I have the 6 that can kid any time locked in the barn but no guarantees there.  Nissan was in the barn.  

We spent several hours tonight doing everything we could.  Hanging lamps, spreading hay on the floor and checking for any possible drafts.  I still have 10 does out in the field with no power, which means no heated buckets.  I am bringing out water 4 times a day.  

I really hope there isn't another storm coming in behind this one.  This is three in a row with only a few days in between.

I know there are people much worse off than we.  I am worried about everyone in the path of this storm.  My coworkers complain about being cold, heat bills and not being able to go out.  They have no idea how insignificant these complaints are when it is literally a matter of life and death for the farmers who put food on their plates.


----------



## elevan

I hope that your does hold off until after this storm passes


----------



## Southern by choice

Hoping for the best for you. Stay safe in this Jodie!


----------



## jodief100

No new babies, thank goodness.  Even the electric water buckets are freezing.  The goats out in the field without electric have the water freeze in minutes.  I am bringing out warm water every two hours.  Without water, they don't eat as much hay, without hay in their bellies, they don't stay warm.  

My vet sent out an email, cut down the grain and push the hay!   They need the roughage to stay warm.  

My house is 54 degrees with the fireplace going full blast.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thankfully we are only going to have 2 days of this... we have no heated buckets so we are doing the same. I don't know how you all in the colder climates are enduring weeks of this.
Thanks for the vet tip. We have been giving lots of alfalfa along with their regular hay.
On the upside... the LGD's are loving it!

Stay hydrated Jodie!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Good luck!! I hope it warms up for you soon!  Love Cinnamon, she is adorable!!!


----------



## jodief100

It is 20 degrees and still rising.  We made it past the worst of it with no more losses.  No kids born, the goat gods were watching out for them this time.  I am beat.  I have been getting up every two hours to go check on them. 

Brownie was really goopy last night and this morning she was segregating herself from the rest of the does.  He bag is tight but not to the "she's going to pop"  phase. 

Brown and White no name doe has had no ligaments and has been goopy for two weeks now.  Her bag is bigger but not full. 

Daisy and Lilly have a tight bags but nothing else and thier ligaments are still very firm. 

So what we have is a broad spectrum of "any time now"  signs.


----------



## promiseacres

hope they go while it's "warm" glad you didn't have more losses.


----------



## jodief100

Daisy kidded wit twin girls!  One is great, big and active.  The other is half her size, very active, attentive and obviously healthy but- she can't stand.  Her legs are noodle floppy.  I gave her Bo-Se but I don't think selenium is the problem.  She eats vigorously from her sitting position, when her mom gets in the right place.  I have been going up every few hours and placing her under the bag.  She eats well and is trying to stand but her legs just won't hold her.  I am taking a wait and see approach.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Congratulations!  
Two girls - what a blessing!  Best of luck with the little one.   Please keep us posted.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Yes congrats!!!    Can't wait for pics of your new little beauties!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Mercury kidded, buck-doe twins.  They are doing very well.  I have some pictures I will try to post at lunch. 

Daisy's girl is doing better, she can stand though can only go a few steps.  She is nursing well.


----------



## Southern by choice

waiting for pics


----------



## jodief100

It was dark so these aren't the best....

here is Nissan's boy.  We call him Bernie.  He is a week old today.






The girls born Wednesday.....
This is Noodle, she has the wobbly legs.





here is her sister.  Sorry it was dark and the flash wasn't cooperating.




Mercury and her twins born yesterday.  They are about an hour old in this photo.


----------



## Southern by choice

Adorable!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwwwe!!!  How cute!!!!  I want kids!!!!  Maybe next year!


----------



## elevan




----------



## Hens and Roos

Cute pictures!


----------



## jodief100

Brownie and No Name Brown and White does have been driving me nuts! I thought they would go after Nissan but Mercury and  Daisy both beat them to it.  I have been expecting  find kids at any time for 2 weeks from these two!!!!

What do y'all think?


----------



## jodief100

Brown and White doe kidded twins.  Big buck and a stillborn doe.  He is doing GREAT!  
Brownie kidded triplets in the mud.  2 does and a buck. They are up and nursing, still wobbly. 

I am tired.


----------



## jodief100

All of yesterdays kids are doing well.

Mocha kidded, single boy.  January 17th was 145 days from the first day she was with the buck.  He is tiny and early, my best guess is a 135-140 day baby.   It is so sad watching Mocha fawn over him.  He can't get up and can barley hold his head up.  She has no milk.  He is dry and warm and I tubed some colostrum into him.  It is a long shot but I don't give up until they do. At least he is warm, fed and with his mommy who is snuggling with him.


----------



## woodsie

Hope he pulls through for you…at least mom is lovin on him.


----------



## Hens and Roos

x2


----------



## elevan

x3


----------



## Goat Whisperer

x4!


----------



## jodief100

Mocha's baby is still hanging in there.  He is alert, active and eagerly taking a bottle.  He still can't stand but is now sitting up well.  He weighed 2 lbs 13 oz.  In comparison, Brownie's triplets weighed 7.5 lbs, 6.5 lbs and 6.5 lbs. 

My records indicate I witnessed Mocha being bred on September 1st.  That makes him a 135 gestation birth.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear he is hanging in there  hope he continues to make progress!


----------



## elevan

Wow that's a big size difference, no wonder the little one is feeling so weak.  Hoping for the best!


----------



## jodief100

The little guy is doing as well as can be expected.  As long as I can keep him warm and stave off illness the first month or so he may pull through.  Preemie baby goats are tough.  Thankfully the brown and white doe nursing a single has plenty of milk.  She provided colostrum and is now providing milk, via a bottle.

Here is the little guy.  I call him Quark.





Mocha is taking good care of him, even if she has no milk.




Here is Brownie and her triplets.  Two does and a buck.




The no name brown and white doe's buck kid.  He weighed 8.5 lbs!


----------



## woodsie

They are all so cute…but little Quark is adorable! Looks like a fighter and it sounds like he has great care!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Gosh they are cute! I really hope that little guy will be okay! I bet you can save him  I didn't know that they could live being born that early. Mocha is such a good girl! I thought she would reject him for sure!

Congrats on the other babies!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Hello:  looks like you are keeping busy.   Hope your year goes well for you all. Kids are so cute.   The waddles are adorable.  We have our first kids due end of this month.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

For Quark!


----------



## jodief100

Quark can stand and get up and down on his own now.  He isn't real aggressive with the bottle, he seems to prefer just letting it drip into his mouth and swallow.   His momma is keeping him nice and warm as it got down to 15 last night.


----------



## jodief100

Quark was running around his pen this morning, screaming for his bottle.  He downed about 5 ounces without help.  

Doppleganger kidded and big single boy.  I will have pictures up later.


----------



## elevan

Yay Quark!!!


----------



## jodief100

Here is Quark with is Momma, Mocha.  She never got her milk in but she keeps him warm and safe.





Here he is on mission- find the bottle!!!!!




here is Doppleganger's new baby, born early his morning.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Quark is so tiny! Adorable too  I am still amazed he survived being born that early! Looks like you are doing a great job! 

Doppleganger's baby!!!!!!! He is so handsome! 

How much do you think they both weigh?


----------



## woodsie

Yay for a fighting spirit and a good appetite Quark! He looks so tiny but very strong and I just adore his markings!


----------



## jodief100

Quark was 2 lbs 15.5 ounces last night.  He gained 2.5 ounces in two days.  today he ate 6 ounces at both his bottles so far.  

Dopple's baby weighs 9 lbs.  He is enormous.


----------



## jodief100

After I gave Quark his bottle this morning, I noticed he was nursing on his Momma.  I wondered, was this a comfort thing or could it be......  I checked, she has milk!  A very little bit but she has milk.  I got Oxytocin from the vet, hopefully this will bring her in full!


----------



## Southern by choice

Loving all the kids and the journaling!
Great JOB as usual Jodie!


----------



## woodsie

fantastic news! What a bunch of troopers…Congrats to mom, baby and farmer!


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## jodief100

Quark is 3 lbs, 5 ounces.  He is active, bouncing around and nursing from him momma!  I gave him his bottle this morning and he only took about 2 ounces.  He has been taking 4-6.  I am going to let them out  today to enjoy the sun.  Mocha needs the exercise.  They will go back in tonight.  

Lilly kidded with a big single boy.  He was up and nursing great at 8:00.  He wasn't there at the 4 AM barn check.


----------



## norseofcourse

Hurray for Quark and Mocha!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Awesome about Quark and Mocha!

I'm still in love with Doppleganger's boy! What percentage is he? So far he looks like he may be an awesome herd sire one day! I would love to see some more pics of that boy!


----------



## jodief100

4"  of snow overnight.  More still falling.  getting down to 2 degrees tonight.  it is going to be a long week.  

Quark is doing well. I still give him a bottle and he is just so darn cute.  He had a milk mustache on his black face yesterday.  I tried to take a picture but he wouldn't cooperate. 

Fat Girl looks close.  She had hay stuck to her hoo hoo.  Hubby says hay stuck to the hoo hoo is a sign of impending kidding.


----------



## kinder

Hello Jodie f...I'm finally reading Journals, and I just wanted to say that I'm very happy for you and yours. You certainly have your hands full. I will be looking forward to all that with my goats next year.lol.  So glad to have such real information in front of me. Thanks..Kinder


----------



## Southern by choice

> Hay stuck to her hoo hoo is a sign of impending kidding!



  That is book worthy.... I can see it now...

Signs of labor- _Hay stuck to her hoo hoo
_
I always love to see your goats!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Watcha planning for Quark? Inquiring minds wan to know.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope all is well! I'm sure you have your hands full right now!


----------



## jodief100

I wasn't on yesterday but I was angry, angry at myself, angry at the world, angry at fate for being so cruel....  I am not really ready to share this but I feel I must.  My eyes are tearing up now as I think about it.....

Tuesday evening I went up to the ban to do evening barn chores.  It was cold, had been cold for days but it was down below zero.  It was getting dark and my lights weren't quite on yet (the damn twisty bulbs take forever to light up)  I checked the water buckets to see if they needed filling.  I saw one of the chickens had fallen in and drowned.  This seems to happen occasionally, especially in the winter when the heated buckets are the only source of open water.  I walked over to fish it out and saw black. Damn, the black hen was one of my favorites.  I reached in and I fished out.... Quark.   My sweet little baby boy had fallen in the bucket and drowned.

I collapsed on the barn floor, I bawled my head off and rocked his tiny body in my arms.  I am not sure how long but my husband found me there when he got home.  It must have been over an hour. I wailed and cried.  I cursed the fates.  It is not right that such a sweet, innocent little creature should die such a horrible death.  Why had his guardian angels abandoned him now?

This has hurt so much, knowing he died in such a manner.  He didn't deserve this.  It isn't right.  Live was too cruel to him.  I can't fix it, I can't make him better.  I failed this tiny bundle of joy that I was given.  I didn't deserve him.

I am from a farm family, I have a commercial farm.  We have losses, I know that, I accept that.

I can't accept this.    Not Quark, not this way.

I have to go, I am sitting at my desk bawling my head off again.


----------



## jodief100

The weather forecast shows nothing above freezing for the next 10 days, won't get out of the single digits for 4 of them.   I'm terrified we are going to loose more kids with this cold snap.  There are 19 does that can go at any time and there is nothing else I can do to make it any warmer. 

I am so scared......


----------



## Southern by choice

with you Jodie.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bawling my eyes out too. This is so awful. Please don't beat yourself up. Things WILL start getting better


----------



## elevan

Oh Jodie, I am so sorry


----------



## BrownSheep

I am so sorry... We worry about this happening with our lambs. We actually cut pig panels to fit in our deeper ones like a ramp.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Awwwwwe!!!       Soo sorry!!! Hang in there!!! That is horrible, but nothing you could do!!!


----------



## kinder

So very sorry Jodie.


----------



## norseofcourse

I am so sorry this happened   I'm praying everyone gets through this bitter cold alright.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am sorry to hear this...it is so devastating to lose a little one...


----------



## jodief100

No new kids.  -17 degrees this morning.  Supposed to warm up to the 20's by tomorrow morning with more snow.  I have never been in temperatures this cold in my entire 40 years. 

Can goats control when they kid, like horses can?   I wish I knew.


----------



## jodief100

Ragin River 166 kidded this morning.  Boy-Girl twins.  They are drying off under the lamp and trying to stand.  

Right now it is 22 degrees and snowing heavily. Supposed to get cold again on Monday.


----------



## jodief100

Here are the new babies born this morning.  Boy/girl twins.  These are PB Kiko babies.



 

Lilly and her new baby enjoying the sun.


 

Nissan's baby Bernie.


 

Doppleganger's baby boy.  He is so CUTE!



 

Brownie and her babies.  It took 3 days in the pen for her to finally decide to be a good mom but it was worth it.  



 

Quark and Mocha, the day before he died.  he was doing so well.



 


And another one is in the pen in labor!!


----------



## jodief100

Here are the second set of twins born today. Ebony and Ivory.  (together in perfect harmony, side by side in my barn yard....) I digress.


----------



## Southern by choice

Good day for sure! Beautiful fat babies! Love Kiko mommas!
How is Mocha doing?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Very beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## kinder

So wonderful..LOL.


----------



## woodsie

Gorgeous babies! Congrats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looking good!


----------



## jodief100

Mocha is doing as well as can be expected.  She cried for a few days but now she has been hanging out with her best bud Antelope.  Antelope is due this week sometime.  

Ebony and Ivory weighed 7 and 8 lbs, they are doing great and are little piggies.  RR 166 kids were a little smaller at 5 1/2 and 4 1/2 lbs but she is a smaller doe.  They are calmer but doing well and keeping warm under the lights.  

My schedule shows that I had 4 more that I observed the breeding day for that can go this week.  It is not getting into double digits tomorrow and won't be above freezing again until Friday.


----------



## bonbean01

Your babies are adorable!!!!!  Congrats 

So very sorry for your losses!!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Antelope kidded, twin girls.  They are drying under the light right now.

14 degree and dropping, into the negatives again night.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## bloonskiller911

This weather has been so hard on goats and sheep that have multiples. They don't have enough time to get the first finished before they have to start working on the second.  I am getting very worried for myself.  our first aren't due to kid or lamb until 2/14/14 and I am hoping for a warm snap, you know 30's.  at least have a few things going for me.  besides one nanny this is all of their ff, so I hate to say this but I am hoping for singles!  Good luck this week!!


----------



## jodief100

Broken Horn kidded twin does.  They are up and nursing.  I am running out of pens.  I have Antelope and Broken Horn in one and the other is a heating pen for the babies. 

Supposed to get down to -8 tonight.  It is going to be a long 48 hours.

Antelopes babies are a soft brown with some stripes.  Broken Horn has oen white and one whote with tan spots.  Y'all are going to have to wait for pictures.  I am exhausted.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Yeah for all the babies!


----------



## jodief100

7 does have kidded in the last 48 hours.  In temperatures ranging from -8 to 12 degrees F.  I spent most of the day Tuesday in the barn blow drying babies.  It never got above 6 degrees that day.  I am exhausted, worn out and sore.  I heck on them all night, every 2-3 hours.  I haven't slept more than 3 hours at a time in 4 days. 

I have completely lost track of who kidded what and which kids belong to which doe.  I was too concerned with keeping them alive.  We have had some losses, it is so cold they snuggle up close and pile on top of one another.  I have four 500 watt lamps up but they still pile up.  4 have smothered getting caught at the bottom of the pile or getting penned trying to snuggle with their mommies instead of the baby pen.   There are 3 in my bathroom, one doing OK, the other two I don't think will make it.  I am too numb to even cry anymore.

This has been a miserable, heart wrenching experience.  We do not normally have this cold of weather. This is abnormal. The old-timers around here says the last time it was even close this bad was the winter of 77-78.  I usually have more problems kidding in March when it is wet.  There is no ideal time to kid. 



Not absolutely certain but I think we have 31 babies right now.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh Jodie, I am so sorry! I have been thinking of you, knowing you are in this weather. If we were closer I would be there in a heartbeat. I hope this weather breaks soon, and you can get some rest.


----------



## Southern by choice

I feel the same as goat whisperer... I wish you could load them up and drive em down... we'd make the room. 
Just so heartbroken for you.


----------



## woodsie

that's so hard….so sorry for your losses. How terribly heartbreaking.  Praying the weather turns better for you soon.


----------



## elevan




----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am so sorry you lost kids. It is so very hard as each one is precious.


----------



## jodief100

Thank you all so much.  It helps to know you understand. 

The weather is improving. Above freezing for a few hours yesterday and stayed in double digits overnight.  Getting warmer today and over the weekend.   It is hard to predict, on Saturday night the Weather Channel said it was -3 degrees in my zipcode but my weather station at the house said -17.  Tuesday the Weather Channel said it  was a high of 8 and a low of -3 but my weather station at the house said high of 3 and a low of -16.  So the weather patterns down in our little valley differ from what we have around us. Not to say it hasn't been cold everywhere, the ferry across the river to Ohio is shut down because the Ohio River has frozen over in spots.

Nefer had her kids in the barn yesterday and they are fine.  Twin boys.  This is the first time Nefer has only had two, It will be a good break for her.  We lost the two in the bathroom and there is one more in there that is very touch and go.  The other is doing great on a bottle.  I hope to have her back in the barn this weekend when it warms up to the 40's.  Everyone else looks good.  The problem here seem to be cold causing kids to pile under the lights and they didn't want to leave the warming pen so they didn't nurse as much as they should have.  The weaker ones then got stuck at the bottom of the pile and squished.  We also had a few who choose to snuggle with their mommies but the does were huddled very close as well and when the big does got a little one between them and the wall them they didn't have a chance.  The does are having difficulty bonding with their kids with them spending so much time in the warmer pen. 

I still haven't figured out all the numbers, after a certain point I was running on autopilot just trying to keep them alive.  I think we have 33 in the barn doing well, one in the bathroom doing well and another in the bathroom that I am not sure will make it.  One freezing, one drowning, five squished, one I know was stillborn (saw it born) and two more I think were stillborn but may have froze.   

I have never been in weather this cold, never dealt with this kind of cold and hope I never will again.  Our January kidding is usually the most successful and uneventful. We deal with too wet in March and parasites in May. 

I got six consecutive hours of sleep last night, first time in a week.  5 more does to kid (I think, still figuring things out) and there will be 7 more in March and 4 more in May.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear about the losses, hope the weather keeps improving for you!  Hang in there!


----------



## jodief100

I got caught up on sleep and it was 65 degrees yesterday   Whiskey Tango Foxtrot is going on with the weather?

Cleo kidded a single huge boy, Sunshine kidded twin bucks, no problems, no blow dryers and no losses.  

Three more in this group to go.  I am having an issue with the three remaining pregnant does nursing any baby that walks up to her.  Any idea what is with that?  Will they have colostrum when their own babies are born or do i have another issue on my hand?  I was way too busy this week to get any more colostrum, I am down to three cubes in the freezer.

The rain today is taking out all the snow so it is now a muddy, mucky mess everywhere.  Better than freezing at this point.  The creek has lost a lot of ice with the rain so you can't walk across it anymore.  I haven't checked but I think the ice is mostly gone from the Ohio River but the Licking River still has a lot on it.


----------



## elevan

I don't know the answer with 100% certainty but I would be concerned too about the pregnant does having colostrum since they are nursing any kid that walks up to them...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I don't think she will make more colostrum for the new babies. Have you checked to see if she has any left? If you can't separate her, I would tape her teats. Do you know anyone that you could buy some colostrum from? 

So glad things are starting to look up


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm glad your weather has warmed back up and Cleo and Sunshine kidded with no problems.  I'm so sorry for the losses you had, that's got to be heartbreaking


----------



## jodief100

5"  of snow last night.  Rain/freezing rain for tonight.  At least it is staying in the 20's.


----------



## autumnprairie

Please stay safe and warm, the ice took down several limbs at my place and one is across the fence


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope all is well.


----------



## elevan

From the looks for tonight's forecast your area might get a big ice storm....stay safe!

We're supposed to get up to a foot of snow here though I really hope NOT.


----------



## jodief100

We got 8"  of snow on Monday.  they were predicting 1/2 of rain on Tuesday but it was just a light coating.  Still a mess but not bad.  So now we have ice covered snow everywhere but it is manageable. 

Got down to 3 degrees last night, everyone is good.  I hate the cold.... so done with winter.  I am going to find that stupid groundhog and eat him.


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad all is well. Winter needs to be gone!


----------



## Hens and Roos

x2


----------



## autumnprairie

X3 
Winter needs to go


----------



## jodief100

This winter has been horrible and it isn't showing any signs of stopping.  I am selling a bunch of Guineas today at a huge loss because they won't go out and range in the snow and I can't afford to feed them anymore.  I keep twice as many as I need over the winter because I always loose a few.  This winter I haven't lost very many because they won't leave the barn.

We were catching the stupid guineas last night, that was a challenge, climbing all over the rafters to sneak up and grab one.    At one point I knocked one down, my husband tried to grab it, missed and then Snowy (the Pyr) grabbed it.  So after that we just knocked them towards her and had her catch them.  She thought it was the best game ever!  She hasn't had that much fun in weeks.  She is sick of being cooped up in the barn yard with the goats.  

I will say, as horrible as the winter has been, as many losses and tragedies as we have had, I am grateful we never lost power.  At least we have been warm and safe with the tools to do what we could.


----------



## Southern by choice

> So after that we just knocked them towards her and had her catch them. She thought it was the best game ever! She hasn't had that much fun in weeks.



Ok that really did make me LOL!


----------



## jodief100

More snow last night.  Forecast looks good for the next week or snow.    Hope this is the last of it.  This last big storm swung south of us and we only caught the very northern end of it.  

My thoughts go out to everyone down south.  This is going to be a bad one for places that are not equipped to handle it.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hoping it is over for you guys up there! 

We didn't get hit like VA or WV  but for NC it was a lot of snow. People down here are not prepared and cannot drive in it at all. One snowflake and shelves empty people panic and the wrecks everywhere -were horrible. 

All melting and the flooding will start. Next week will will be at 74-77 degrees!


----------



## jodief100

The creek is over the bridge and it isn't raining.  It is just snow melt.  I hope it clears out before the rain comes in tomorrow. 

I have at least three babies missing tips of their ears due to frostbite.  Prince Phillip my rooster has a black comb.   I am not sure if he will loose it or not.


----------



## jodief100

We have to put down our brindle greyhound.  

He has been declining for about 2 months.  We have him on pain killers and anti-inflammatorys but they are no longer working.   He has a tumor blocking blood flow in his front left leg.  The foot is swollen and he can no longer put any weight on it.  He has a second tumor in his hind right leg and 2 days ago that foot started swelling.  He cannot put much weight on that leg and he can’t walk without both of us supporting him on both sides and holding him up.  He will lose the limited mobility he has left in the next few days.  I have a call in with my vet, it is time for him to go peacefully over the Bridge.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear this...it never is easy


----------



## BrownSheep

I am so sorry  We are headed down a similar road with our lab. It is never easy


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So sorry Jodie.


----------



## elevan

Ah, I'm so sorry Jodie


----------



## promiseacres

so sorry!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## bonbean01

So sorry...this is never easy


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry....    they're never with us long enough, are they?


----------



## jodief100

Doc came out last night and sent Jo Jo over the bridge.  I came home early and we sat together, ate special treats and I petted him for a few hours.  Then Doc came and I had to leave because I didn't want Jo to know anything was wrong.  Hubby held him and petted him until he passed.

Jo Jo hadn't been able to leave his bed since Saturday morning.  Even with our help he couldn't' even stand.

the guy from the cremetoriuim came by amd picked him up lats night.


----------



## Southern by choice

Very sad day.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Aww...I'm so sorry.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## 2luv2farm

How adorable.  Ebony and Ivory----LOVE IT!!

What kind of heat lamp do you have?  Our kids love to play with ours.  This one looks very sturdy!


----------



## jodief100

The lamp is one of those shop lamps from Home Depot.  They work well.

Gracie hasn't been eating much since Jo Jo is gone.  She misses him.  She has seizures when her blood sugar gets too low from not eating and has two this week.  I started giving her canned dog food and putting chicken stock on her kibble.  It seems to be helping, she is eating more but still not enough.


----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry about your dog. It is so hard to watch our beloved friends decline and know what is coming. Even harder to deal with what we must do. 2 years ago, our Labrador of almost 14 years passed away just days before Christmas. I posted it on BYC and someone posted the link to Somewhere Over The Rainbow. This is the most hauntingly beautiful rendition of the song I have ever heard. I played it over and over, tears streaming down my face. I hope this is a comfort to you as it was to me.


----------



## jodief100

Thank y'all so much.  Jo Jo was very special.  

We moved the March due mommas out of the front field and into the barn yesterday.  10 mommy's with big, strong kids were moved out to the field to make room.  

Ice storm coming in now.  Snow expected behind it.  So sick of winter.


----------



## jodief100

The weather was nice yesterday, it got into the 50's.  Still gettign below freezing at night but not terribly cold.  Lets hope we have said goodbye to the worst of it.

I took some pictures yesterday and have updated my website to take doe reservations.


----------



## jodief100

Last night I was out feeding the goats in the field. These are all mommas with 4+  week old babies on the side and last year's unbred does.  or so I thought.  One of the yearlings is growing an udder.  

Quantum had jumped the fence sometime back in October but I thought I had luted them all.  I guess I missed one or the dose was wrong.  Either way is looks like Black Beauty is going to be a teen mom.  She turned one last month and is about 60 lbs.  Not enough to cause me concern but it is going to stunt her.  

I am going to a soap making class tonight at Gorman Farm.  Soooo excited!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Cute babies, hope all goes well for your teen doe


----------



## goatboy1973

Congrats!!! Beautiful Kiko babies and mommas. Kiko (colors) are like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get. LOL!!!


----------



## jodief100

Nilla kidded yesterday, boy-girl twins.  She had triplets last year as a first timer so I really expected one.  Mom and babies are doing great.

Pictures later.....


----------



## jodief100

I went out to take pictures of Nilla's babies and Trouble had two wet ones on the ground.  It is a nice, sunny warm day so I let them be.   If she hasn't brought them in by nightfall I will round them up then.


Here are Nilla's babies.  The boy is brown, the girl is white.




Here is Trouble with her two little ones.  I haven't checked the plumbing yet.  If the mommas are getting them up and nursing, I don't like to mess with them.   -EDITED both does!


----------



## kinder

Sorry for your losses, you've bared a lot this winter. I hope for you it is the last, and the new season pushes on, and you are blessed with all the wonderful things spring as to give you. By the looks of these recent pics. your on a great road to recovery.
Wishing you well; Kinder.


----------



## autumnprairie

They are adorable


----------



## elevan

Lovely set of twins!  Congrats!


----------



## jodief100

Thsi morning I went to feed the bottle tramps.  I looked around the barn, no new babies.  When I finished I did a head count and came up one short.  I checked the alleyway behind the barn that leads to the field.  No goats there, so I counted again.  Still one short.    I walked out the alleyway to the field.  There in the middle of the field is Rusty with two wet babies on the ground.  This is her first kidding and we have been very excited for this kidding.  Rusty is "Nissan's Rusty"  and her daddy is Roll Farm's Bullit.  

So I got her and the kids into the barn, about 150 yards away.  The babies are doing well, very active.  Two little does, one white and one dark brown.  The pictures suck because of the flash but I hope to get more this weekend when I have light.  

Here are Clunker and Jalopy!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats Jodie! They are beautiful!  Are they keepers?

All the goats like great BTW!


----------



## elevan

Congratulations!


----------



## kinder

Congrats. Jodief.. They are beautiful.!!


----------



## jodief100

Big Red had triplets yesterday.  2 black and white boys and one white girl. 

I don't know who are keepers and who aren't until they grow some.  I have some does that I want to keep kids from based on past kids but Rusty is a first timer.


----------



## jodief100

Star kidded yesterday.  One brown boy and one white girl. 

 I hurt my back so I haven't been able to keep up with things here.  Hopefully I will be feeling better soon.


----------



## elevan

Sorry you hurt your back Jodie!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## kinder

Sorry to hear that... Get well soon.


----------



## Queen Mum

cute babies...  They almost look like lambs!


----------



## Queen Mum

Beautiful babies!


----------



## jodief100

I haven't been here a in a few weeks, it has been crazy.  All the goats are out in the field so now I can clean out the barn.  I am still figuring out who is going to the buck test, I have a few good choices.  All of the bottle tramps are weaned.  I have 4 does left to kid.  The four that were open when I had them all ultra sounded in December.  They can go anytime in the next two months, none look close. 

I trimmed Quantum's hooves last weekend for the first time since July.  He is a pain to catch.  I expected lots of issues but they looked like they had been trimmed the week before, almost nothing to trim off.  I hope he passes that trait to his kids.


----------



## elevan

Wow, almost nothing to trim off in almost a year since his last trim.  I would definitely hope he passes off that particular trait.


----------



## Queen Mum

elevan said:


> Wow, almost nothing to trim off in almost a year since his last trim.  I would definitely hope he passes off that particular trait.



Ditto that!


----------



## jodief100

I know I have not been on here in awhile, it has been a very busy year.  But I have some exciting news and I want to share it with my farmer friends.  

Our buck was the top buck at the MD Buck test!   Our boys as a group earned the top consignment of the year for the second time!  
http://mdgoattest.blogspot.com/



 
And we brought these little buggers home from the sale.


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats Jodie! 
I must say I am NOT surprised at all about your buck! 
Big accomplishment that you and your animals worked for and earned!

The pups are toooo stinking cute! Love to see how they grow!


----------



## SheepGirl

Was his sire in the buck test too?


----------



## jodief100

SheepGirl said:


> Was his sire in the buck test too?



Yes.  His Sire was top 10 in the buck test in 2012.  The sire of our other 3 bucks which collectively earned top consignment was top 5 in 2010. 

Buying good performance gives you good performance.


----------



## jodief100

First snow of the here today.   Puppies are not sure what to think of it.  They are getting huge.   It is going to be single digits tonight and I have 4 girls who can kid any second now.


----------



## goatgurl

first snow here last night too.  suppose to be around 10 here tonight.  pups are adorable.  new pictures would be nice


----------



## jodief100

goatgurl said:


> first snow here last night too.  suppose to be around 10 here tonight.  pups are adorable.  new pictures would be nice



I have to be home when there is light out so I only have weekends to get pictures.  I will try for some this weekend.  They are cute.  Peron has hit puberty.


----------



## jodief100

Still cold.  I hate cold.  I don't know if I can handle a rerun of last winter.  My barn is full of hay, all the way to the celling.  The space is about 34' x 16' x 20+' high.  Hubby got the hayvators set up so we can stack to the rafters.  I would say about 900 bales are in there.  Electric buckets are hooked up.   Shelters are set up.  I had to stuff everyone who wasn't in a breeding pen into the broodmare barn last weekend when the cold snap hit.   I can finish off the winter pen tomorrow morning and move everyone into their winter quarters. 

There will 16 does in the broodmare barn,  they are due anytime from now to early February.  We will cycle through all winter. As the kids get old enough, move mommies out to the winter field and move ones into the broodmare barn as they get close to kidding.  This year, I staggered  breeding much more than I ever have before.  Starting in June, I put 4 in with the bucks every other week.  The last set went in in mid October.  I had to space it out.  After last year when 8 kidded in a 3 day period that never got above zero degrees I had to do something.  I can't handle them all kidding that close together. 

Lets hope the snow melts soon.


----------



## jodief100

So the first group had a "start" date of November 6th.  We have been watching and waiting.  I go down the row every night when their heads are stuffed in the feeder and grab ligaments, grope udders and look for drippy hoo hoos.  I was pretty sure that Nissan and Bessie would go sometime this week.

I came home on Sunday afternoon and looked up in the upper field.  There was a lone white goat with a small white spot on the ground next to her.  They are about 100 yards away so I couldn't see much else.    So I trudged up there and found Daisy had a single baby.  I looked around in the general vicinity and didn't see anything else so I took him down to the barn with his momma following, screaming the whole way.  It was dark by the time we got there so the pictures suck.  He has a little brown spot on his back and his head is a very light brown.





We did barn chores, I checked on the girls and we went to the house. I told hubby Nissan looked close, I give her no more than 24 hours.   About a half hour later, I went to go see Daisy and her baby.  When I walked in the barn door, there was Nissan, all by herself, white goo hanging from the hoo hoo.  I went into the stall around the corner to check Daisy's baby, weigh him and tag him.  After a few minutes I hear a baby crying.  I finish what I am doing and go check on Nissan.  There is a cute little black and white paint kid where there wasn't one a few minutes ago.




I call hubby and we watch for while.  Nissan is cleaning it off, moving it towards her udder, being a good goat mommy.  I am hopeful, but don't want to check and be disappointed.  But eventually curiosity wins out and I lift the tail.  It's a boy.  Too bad, he is so pretty.  She goes up, she lays down and pushes, back up, back down.....  After 25 minutes I go to the house and get my OB gloves.  I lube up and hubby holds her.  I pull out another baby.  This one is black with some white on the hooves and nose.  It was in the correct position but stuck about 8 inches down.  It was a tough pull but I got it out and it started squirming.  Another boy.  Nissan took over and we moved her in the pen.  No pics of all three but hopefully tonight.

Everybody happy, healthy and bouncy this morning.  Bessie should go any time now.  3 boys so far.


----------



## MsDeb

Beautiful babies!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on healthy babies!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations.


----------



## Southern by choice

and so it begins!  

Congrats Jodie! Can't wait to see all 3!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats, they sure are cute!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats Jodie! Baby goats are so darn adorable.  

I hope you start getting some does soon.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Congratulations!!   Just adorable, love love love baby pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats.


----------



## jodief100

I got more pictures but they are blurry.  It will have to wait for the weekend when I can have some light.  Daisy's milk didn't come in until yesterday.  I got some colostrum from Nissan and gave Daisy's baby bottles the first day.  She is fine now.  The baby was bouncing all over this morning, crawling into the hay rack and bugging his momma.  He hasn't had a bottle since Sunday night so I know he is getting enough from Daisy now.  He weighed 6 lbs. 

Nissan's babies are HUGE! They were 8 lbs each, big and long.  They are doing great.  They were snuggling with Nissan this morning.  She is a good old girl.  She never raised her babies until I got her three years ago.  Turns out she is a wonderful momma.


----------



## jodief100

Bessie kidded sometime in the wee morning hours.  Hubby found them still wet but up and nursing when he checked at 4:30.  Two doe kids.  Both solid white.  I hope we do not have a repeat of last year, when almost all the boys were colored and almost all the girls were white.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations Jodie - I never cease to be amazed at how fast they get up and going.


----------



## jodief100

Mike CHS said:


> Congratulations Jodie - I never cease to be amazed at how fast they get up and going.



These kiko babies are amazing.  I had one that was up on his front legs while his hind legs were still in his momma.  I rarely have one take more than 10 minutes to get up and find the bag.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes Jodie those babies are awesome.
 I love the Kiko's we have left. Since Straw has had to take time "off" from the goat world we only have a few here and they are just simply great goats.
We took that little doe that we bottle fed (mom had bluebag) and she is with us and our dairy girls. LOL She is my baby and WHITE! The softest coat, cashmere like. She is not allowed to ever leave this farm. I told her she is a dairy goat and she doesn't know any different. LOL  I named her .. so she's MINE! 

Have you noticed someone will pass over a white Kiko for color even though the white may be the best of the bunch... always find that odd in the meat goat world. I like color too but so far almost all the best Kiko's have been white.


----------



## jodief100

The colored goat thing is driving me crazy.  I know top quality kiko breeders who won't even retain a white buck anymore, no matter how good he is.  White does consistently sell for less even when they are way better.  

The funny thing is, only white kikos were imported, they wanted to create white as the breed standard.  The first kid born, while still in quarantine was black.


----------



## jodief100

We have pictures!  And new babies.  Friday night Mercury was hanging out by herself.  I told hubby I thought she was close.  Saturday morning she had a little goo.  I told hubby we were probably within 24 hours.  He said "maybe we will have new ones when we get back from the feed mill".  Well, we left and got back about 1 an hour later and they they were.  2 new buck kids.  so far:  5 buck kids, all sired by Quantum.  2 doe kids, both sired by Bullet.  Of course,  Quantum is the buck who throws color. 

Mercury and her babies.



Nissan's black and white buck kid



Nissan's Black buck kid


 
Bessie's doe kids


 
Daisy's buck kid


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats Jodie!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congrats Jodie!
I love Bessie's doelings!


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> The colored goat thing is driving me crazy.  I know top quality kiko breeders who won't even retain a white buck anymore, no matter how good he is.  White does consistently sell for less even when they are way better.
> 
> The funny thing is, only white kikos were imported, they wanted to create white as the breed standard.  The first kid born, while still in quarantine was black.



I didn't know that... that is interesting! 
I get it with pets like Nigies etc, but for meatgoats whose offspring are going to slaughter... I don't get it.


----------



## jodief100

Ok, more pictures.  Saturday was the first dry day in a week so everyone decided to go out to the field.  Babies had their first "day out".  Nissan took hers out and Daisy took hers out but Bessie stayed in the barn.  Mercury is still penned up.  Her brown one was a little lethargic and I wanted to keep a close eye on them.  He is doing fine now.  Hubby thinks he was cold the first day.  It was in the 30's when he was born.  Not cold but not warm either. 

Here is Nisan and her boys.  I am still very upset she gave them unnecessary decoration.  Don't need the danglies. 





Here is Bessie with her girls.  They have thick legs and delicate features.  Just wonderful little does.  Bessie is Bo-Ki so these girls are 75% kiko and 25% Boer. 




Here is Daisy's boy.  After a slow start, he has become the "crazy kid".  He zooms all over.  Bounces off of everything.  Those blue barrels are his "hoof board ramps".  Looks like my nephew at the skateboard park, only a lot more coordinated.  That is not his momma, he has to investigate everything.


----------



## Southern by choice

They look great! 

Love the black and white stinkin' cute as can be!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Cute babies! I like the barrels are they cut in half or whole ones buried in the bedding?


----------



## jodief100

Hens and Roos said:


> Cute babies! I like the barrels are they cut in half or whole ones buried in the bedding?



They are cut in half.  I use them for grain feeders.  I flip them over during feed time and flip them upside down when they are done.  The little ones use them to play on.


----------



## jodief100

Antelope kidded Sunday!  Twin girls, both dark brown like their momma.  She is Spanish so these babies are half Spanish, half kiko.  They are 5 and 5 1/2 lbs.  Antelope is a small doe, around 80 lbs so not surprising the babies are a little smaller. For those keeping track that is 4 girls and 5 boys from 5 does.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Cute! Had to laugh, thought you had an antelope till I read/saw the picture


----------



## Baymule

What a bunch of cuties! Love the black and white spotted!


----------



## jodief100

Doppelganger kidded last night.  She had boy-girls twins, first set of the season.  The girl is brown and the boy is whitish, not quite sure yet.  It was dark and the light was bad.  Dopple is a Spanish/boer/???? cross.   Babies are good.  She wasn't too interested in them at first but she is coming around.


----------



## bonbean01

Always LOVE seeing your beautiful babies!!!!  Awesome!!!!  That black and white boy catches my eye right away and this last whitish boy...beautiful!!!!  Beautiful babies and glad you got some girls!  So far here two lambs, both boys and waiting for a girl!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Cuties!!!.   So glad your babies and does are doing good.


----------



## jodief100

Dopple is being a brat.  She is not interested in her kids.  She isn't mean to them, she lets them nurse but she pretty much ignores them.  She won't call them or nuzzle them to her udder.  She is in the pen so they can bond and worst case so she isn't far away.  The  kids are nursing and doing OK but they could be doing better.  Dopple just hangs out and they come and nurse.  Hopefully she comes around soon. 

Wet wintery mix this morning and the temps are dropping.  Not as cold as this time last year but winter is here.  I so glad the solstice is Sunday.  The short days are awful.   I don't do well mentally when it is dark for so long.


----------



## kinder

I'm with you on that jodief. But I bet those beautiful baby's shore make you feel alive !!, and their elders too. Thank you for sharing, I won't see mine until this spring.


----------



## jodief100

On Thursday, Lilly kidded with a single, 8 lb boy.  And Broken Horn kidded with Boy-Girl twins.  The girl was 8 lbs and the boy was 7 1/2 lbs.  Last night, Brownie kidded with a HUGE single girl.  I haven't weighed her yet but I say at least 8 lbs. 

No pictures yet, we have been busy.

On a sad note, we lost one of Antelope's girls. She was weak from the start and just never took off. I put her on a bottle but I think it was too late by that time.  She had something wrong with her legs, never could walk right. 

Tally so far:  9 does kid, 6 girls (one lost) and 9 boys.  I need some triples to make up for these singles.  All of the Goat Hill Kiko girls are dropping singles for some reason.  It isn't my bucks.  We had semen tests done on them.


----------



## jodief100

The only one left from the second group is Zephyr but I don't think she took until later.  

Group three can go anytime now.  The earliest day for this group was December 11th.    
Bindi:  half kiko, half mytonic
Ragin River 166:  registered PB kiko
CVK-147: registered PB kiko- don't think she took, vet is coming next month to check the last few.
Peaches, registered PB kiko


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Southern by choice

Were the GHK does FF?  That is odd.

While we are with you on needing some trips to make up the difference maybe some trips DOELINGS would be a good thing to wish for!


----------



## goatgurl

what adorable babies, sorry about the doeling tho.  i don't even start my kidding season till march, the lambs will be here in the next month, that will keep me busy and out of trouble


----------



## jodief100

Thank you.  It upsets me to loose even a single one but with 40 does kidding, it is almost inevitable there will be some losses.  I do what I can but mother nature wins most of the time. 

None of the GHK girls are FF's.  Not sure what is up with them.  There are still two more of them to go so we shall see.  If they all drop singles I will be very upset.  Unfortunately, GHK is very high demand line in the kiko world.


----------



## Baymule

What is GHK and FF?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

FF= First Freshening = Freshenis when a doe starts to lactate. 

GHK = Goat Hill Kiko farm, a particular line of kiko's.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks!


----------



## jodief100

Southern by choice said:


> Were the GHK does FF?  That is odd.
> 
> While we are with you on needing some trips to make up the difference maybe some trips DOELINGS would be a good thing to wish for!



Yes, I told all the ladies we needed some triplet girls.  Hubby said they just looked at me like "you needed to place that order 5 months ago."


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> Yes, I told all the ladies we needed some triplet girls.  Hubby said they just looked at me like "you needed to place that order 5 months ago."




Gee Jodie, you are handling this pretty darn good! The prices on the GHK's .... well they should be spittin out GOLDEN kids!

We took over Straw's herd, most of the goats wre sold but when we move I am hoping to build the herd back up. I love the Kiko's. The twins from this year... we are keeping both. The doeling is my "baby" and the buckling is a beast and yet is my snuggler.


----------



## MsDeb

All the baby pictures and talk is making me nuts that we chose to wait until next year.  I know, as crazy as our life is right now, that it was the best decision for goat newbies.  But still....    I want some babies!


----------



## jodief100

I looked up my records.  Brownie had triplets last year and a single after triplets is common so she gets a pass.  Daisy had a single her first year and twins last year but one had to be bottle fed.  Add in the fact her milk took a day to come in, she is on the cull list.  Lilly has dropped singles three years in a row so she will headed to market as well. 

Southern, I agree.  For what the GHK does cost, I am NOT happy.  If it were others as I might think it is my management but so many of mine drop triplets and the occasional quads I have to think it is that line. 

On a happy note, Peaches kidded this morning with twin bucks.  She is a purebred Adams Family Kiko doe.  Always has nice kids.  Always twins, even the first time.  I have pictures in my phone but I am not feeling well today.   So I am being lazy. 

That should be it for this round.  Zypher and CVK-147 both ultra-sounded indeterminate in October so I don't think they took the first cycle.  The next group has an starting date of December 29th so we have a little breather. 

For those keeping score:  12 buck kids, 8 doe kids. 

Sired by Quantum:  7 bucks, 1 doe
Sired by Bullet: 5 bucks, 7 does


----------



## Southern by choice

I thought that was odd because I was thinking Jodie doesn't have singles (LOL Jodie's goats!) And yes if they were all having singles then you would think management but that can't be it.

I have a Zephyr but she is a lamancha 
Our only mature kiko doe was bred to a Lamancha buck this year... freezer meat. 

So QUANTUM....    what is up with him?

Do you know why George sold all his goats? Talked with him last year and we were hoping to get a few does in the future... saw he is no longer in operation.


----------



## jodief100

Southern,  if you are talking about George Hucks, I have no idea.  Haven't seen him around in a few years.  

Here are some baby pics for y'all.
Peaches and her twin bucks, just a few hours old.



 

Brownie and her monster doe kid.  She was 8 1/2 lbs at birth.


 

Mercury and her twin boys, they are getting big.


 

And some random baby pictures from Christmas eve.  Because I have nothing better to do on Christmas eve than play with baby goats.


 


 


 

Bindi and her babies.  These kids are less than 3 hours old and were already climbing into the hay rack.


----------



## bonbean01

So much cuteness!!!!!!!  Congrats on all these adorable babies!!!!


----------



## norseofcourse

Awwwwwww such cuteness!!!  Nearly three months till lambs here, so it's nice to see all the new little ones as I'm waiting.


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> Southern,  if you are talking about George Hucks, I have no idea.  Haven't seen him around in a few years.
> 
> Here are some baby pics for y'all.
> Peaches and her twin bucks, just a few hours old.
> View attachment 6224



Jodie you have to submit that for POW! It really is a great shot!

Love all the pics! Baby goats are so much fun!


----------



## MsDeb

I just happened to mention to David last night that "everyone" seems to be posting pics of baby goats.  He immediately shut me down with some nonsense about how we have two does are on our way to having our own baby goats and not to get all hormonal and wanting baby goats right now.  Me mumbling something about the fact that it would be a year from this coming March before we'd have baby goats if we wait for our does to have babies didn't seem to clue him in on anything.    The poor, poor, clueless man.


----------



## jodief100

MsDeb- you will have them eventually.  They are a lot of work.  Sorry your hubby doesn't understand.


----------



## jodief100

We ran all the does over the last two weeks and not a single one needed worming.  I am not surprised since we have had some hard freezes but with the weather going from 20 to 60 back down to 20 and back up to 60 I wanted to make sure.  Hooves were nasty from all the mud.  Did the best we could but we were standing in ankle deep muck ourselves. 

The 20 babies we have so far are getting huge.  They are bouncing all over the barn and are sick of the rain.  We should have more any day now.  Weather report says nothing over 40 for 10 days and a four day run that will stay below freezing.  Wednesday is the worst, high of 16 and a low of 0.  AS long as we don't have 6 weeks straight of nothing above freezing like last year I can handle it... I think.  I keep reminding myself that 20 degrees is 40 degrees warmer than it was this time last year.

I won the football pool at work so I bought myself a heated water bowl for the chickens.  I have decided I like the bowl and bucket style waterer for the chickens better than the dome style.  Less work to refill it and less water wasted.  Hubby wants to get the buckets with nipple waterers.


----------



## Southern by choice

Jodie I know it stinks but truth be told I am glad I am not the only one. We are ankle deep in mud in some places too. I was literally sliding all over this morning. Goats are sick of it, chickens are sick of it and I think the dogs are even depressed. 
Nothing like going out and getting that horrible sinking feeling.
I am worried about parasites. Hooves... lets not even go there.

Yay for winning the pool! I have given up on chicken waterers. We just use 2 gallon buckets everywhere.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I feel your pain....   In the 27 years I've been at my place it's NEVER been this bad and I'm including a couple tropical storms and a hurricane that were NOT this messy!


----------



## Baymule

Sloppy slop. We all shoulda had pigs.


----------



## BrownSheep

I don't know if it is an option for you guys but we actually made board walks back when we had bad mud. Not so much in the pens in pastures but just in our most traveled in areas. House to the hydrant/gate, dog pen, and haystack. It did get a little slick at times but was better than the mud.


----------



## SA Farm

BrownSheep said:


> I don't know if it is an option for you guys but we actually made board walks back when we had bad mud. Not so much in the pens in pastures but just in our most traveled in areas. House to the hydrant/gate, dog pen, and haystack. It did get a little slick at times but was better than the mud.


I've used pallets for just such purposes  Worked really well until I needed them for hay stacks


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Picked up 6 pallets a couple weeks ago and 6 more this week.  They do make good 'roads'.  Only need about 96 more, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice

I wonder if I could just build a "deck" you know about 150 ft x 100 ft- that should cover the walk area.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love that idea!


----------



## jodief100

I came home last night to Cleo having a wet kid who was wobbling about trying to find the teat.  I looked for a second one and then saw four hooves sticking out her back end.  I was by myself so trying to get them straightened out was a challenge.  She kept trying to run away from me so I had her pinned to the wall with my hip while reaching over and in to get things straightened out.  Eventually she lay down and quit fighting.  I got a head and shoulders out but I couldn't get that second set of legs back in for anything.  SO I gave a mighty pull and out slipped a wet slippery, baby.  wobbling and blinking it eyes.  I then saw there was still a set of legs to work on so I pulled those out, this baby was breech.  I went back and found no more.  All three are doing well under the heat lamp.  Poor Cleo looks worn out.  She is 9 years old.  I am keeping a very close eye on these three.  Her bag wasn't super full and they were still a bit clumsy at finding the teat this morning.  I may pull one.  2 bucks and a doe.

Then this morning when I checked at 4:00 I found Sierra with a little black baby.  Almost dry and snuggled up with her.  I put them in the pen with Cleo as I don't have lights up in the other one yet.  They were fine, Cleo was snuggling with her babies and ignore the squawky baby. 

I drove water out to the front field were the yearlings and ones due to kid later than January are, fed the dogs, filled the buckets, took a shower, packed my lunch, got ready for work and out the door.  I went up to the barn to see how the babies are and Starlight has two wet ones on the ground. 

So another doe and two more babies onto the one pen with a light.  It is 4' x 8' so plenty big enough if they don't all go Ninja Mom on each other. 

In the meantime, I am stuck at work until 5:00.  6 new babies in the pen and the weather channel says it is 10 degrees and dropping.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on all the babies...maybe it's catching- no one wants to be left out!!!  Hopefully they will cuddle together and stay warm until you get home.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness!  But, how nice to get so many of them done in such a short amount of time!


----------



## SA Farm

Aw, congratulations on the batch of babies! Can hardly wait for pictures


----------



## norseofcourse

Oh my goodness, what a day!  So glad you were able to get the triplets sorted out, and I hope all the moms and babies snuggled up together today.  Thinking warm thoughts for you all!


----------



## Southern by choice

How on earth do you do this and work full time?
I wonder about this every year!


I am just so glad you are not flooding this year. That was the worst.
Maybe not for you but I remember just reading and grieving with you.
Good thing you have really hardy goats Jodie!


----------



## goatgurl

i was wondering the same thing Southern.  if i had to work full time I'm not sure i could get it all done.  congrats on all the new babies jodief100


----------



## jodief100

It is challenging.  I do a lot of worrying.  I have Cleo's triplets in the bathroom.  She isn't making enough milk for all three. On top of that she is so tired and worn out she was letting Starlight's twins nurse.    Poor girl is at least 9 years old and has had triplets 4 out of the last 5 years.  I think the tough birth took it out of her.  This morning one had a temp so low my thermometer wouldn't register.  He is currently at 95 degrees and climbing.  He is alert and vocal so I have hope.  The girl was at 97 degrees. She is up to 101 and took a few ounces but doesn't like the bottle.  The third never got cold and is taking a bottle like a champ.  I called in sick today.    Not a complete falsehood, I am sick but I could have gone to work if I really wanted to.  Instead I have been catching up on much needed sleep.

In other news, Denali, Shasta's sister kidded last night with a single boy.  They are both first timers so singles are fine.

In case anyone is interested, the stats are:
16 does kidded
28 kids born, 27 live kids now
13 doe kids born, 1 loss
15 buck kids

SIred by Quantum:
10 bucks, 2 does

Sired by Bullet:
5 bucks, 11 does

Of course it is Quantum who throws the high demand, colored kids. 

I am off to go stick a thermometer up a baby's butt.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats and good luck with the babies!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very nice.  Glad things seem to be going well.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Congratulations!  I'm looking forward to pics, but it sounds like you might have your hands full for awhile.


----------



## jodief100

Updates:  We lost one of Cleo's boys.  He was doing well, got his temp to 97 degrees, was walking around and responsive and he just CRASHED.  Temp dropped like a rock.  Nothing I did would bring it back up again.  I think he just got too cold to start with and it took too long to get him back up to temperature.  They have to be at 100 degrees before they can digest milk and electrolytes only go so far. 

Ragin River 207 kidded Friday, twin bucks.  Goose had a bubble when I went up this morning and kidded two buck kids about 20 minutes later.  Cleo's two remaining kids are back in the barn and doing well.  She has taken them back but still hasn't much milk so I will keep them on bottles. 

And for all of you picture hounds.......
First is Cleo's boy.  He is hard to get a picture of because he follows me.  The second is Cleo's girl.  Next is Starlight and her twin does.  3rd row on the left is Goose's baby boys.  Another disappointment, beautiful colorful kids with unnecessary adornments.  One looks just like Goose, white with black patches and the other is the negative, black with white patches.  AT least they are purebreds so if they grow well they can be registered.  The right hand side is Precious and her white baby girl.  The boy has the same coloring as Starlight's kids.  The bottom row is Ragin River 207 and her 2 buck kids.  More purebreds,more boys....




 

 

 

 

 

 



The score is: 
Sired by Quantum- 10 bucks, 3 does
Sired by Bullet- 9 bucks, 10 does


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry about the lil guy. 
They all look great! I am a color gal myself but ever since George I love the white! 
Was telling Straw the other day, I can't wait to move so we can start working with the Kikos more. I love our Kikos.

I think every time I look at your kidding thread it gets me all anxious to get to the Kikos!

Thanks Jodie!


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear about the one guy 

 awesome pictures of the rest!


----------



## jodief100

Just in case anyone is wondering...  We are exactly half way through kidding.  
Too many single so far.  We have a 170% birthrate and 160% live kid rate.  
The up side is a 5.9% loss rate.  I would prefer a 0% loss rate but this is the best we have ever had at this point.  With good weather looking at us for the next 10 days, I am content.


----------



## kinder

So glade for you, they are wonderful.


----------



## SA Farm

Sorry about your loss 
Glad the rest of them are doing so well! They're looking great


----------



## jodief100

Here are some more.....

Sierra with her new baby


 

Denali and her new baby.  The brown on her back is from the heat lamp.  She would stand under it and nurse the little guy.  


 

This was the scene in my barnyard this morning.   It was 14 degrees and they were all running around.  This is only some of them, we have 32 babies up there right now.


----------



## Southern by choice

your killin' me with those babies. I so want to make a visit to Kentucky!


----------



## jodief100

Southern, you are always welcome here.  You could see Perona and Zorya  and meet Jack.....


----------



## goatgurl

babies, babies, babies, love them.  thanks for the smiles.  and you know that if you just really hate your little ornaments you can take them off, just saying.  wattles are not something i like either.


----------



## Southern by choice

goatgurl said:


> just saying.  _*wattles are not something i like*_ either.



  WHAT!!!!!!!!!!???? Wattles are adorable and beastly I LOVE them on Kikos!


----------



## goatgurl

i hate those little fuzzy caterpillars.  they look weird, they feel weird and other babies like to suck on them.  and besides they do, she says with her head at a haughty tilt,  take away from that clean dairy head and neck, lol.  had a kid years ago that had wattles where his ears attached to his head.  looked like earrings,  so glad it was a buck/wether and no one but me laughed at him


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## jodief100

I LOVE wattles.  
Taking off the "ornaments" won't make them does...... wish it was that easy.


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## jodief100

Cuteness Alert!  

Darling kidded today.  We have a new color scheme we have never had before.....  Buck-Doe twins.


----------



## goatgurl

lots of spots!  were those a gift from dad?


----------



## SA Farm

I definitely needed that warning! They're adorable!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations on all of the new additions


----------



## jodief100

Sunshine kidded on Tuesday.  She dropped them out in the cold, wet, hard ground instead of the nice warm barn.    The boy was too far gone by the time we found him.  The girl was up and nursing but a little chilly so Hubby put her under the heat lamp and she is now doing great. 

Nefer had a single boy.  She has had quads or triplets for the last 5 kiddings so I don't mind this aberration.  I do wish they hadn't all decided to take a break from big litters in the same year.  

I normally get about 10% singles, about 70% twins and about 20% of triplets with at least one set of quads.  So far only one set of triplets and too dang many singles.  

23 does down, 17 to go.  Vet coming out this weekend to ultrasound the last few.  I have 2 PB's who should have been bred by now but aren't showing.  Vet couldn't confirm by ultrasound when he was out in October.


----------



## kinder

Just when you think you've got it all figured . That's Mother Nature for you.


----------



## jodief100

Vet was out today.  Both of the purebreds I was worried about are bred and coming along nicely.  We had two commercial does open.  They will get some lute to bring them into heat and get tossed in with the boys.


----------



## Southern by choice

dang goats!

They just like to see you hop Jodie!


----------



## luvmypets

Omg sooo much going on!!!! Im soo subscribing can't get enough pics !


----------



## jodief100

My son took these and sized them small but they were just too cute not to share.  Bindi's babies went for a ride.


----------



## Southern by choice

I LOVE this! I always think it is so cute when babies climb on mommas! The poor mommas, they are so patient.


----------



## jodief100

Zorya and Peron got altered yesterday.  Vet says they have to stay in the house for a week!  They are so mad at me.  When hubby took them out to potty this morning, Zorya slipped her collar and ran right for the barn! 

Here they are at the vets.  They look so sad, I feel horrible.


----------



## jodief100

It has been a difficult week.  Temperatures dropped to -19 on Wednesday and got down to -29 yesterday.  It is a virtual heat wave out there now at 30 degrees.  We are not set up for this kind of cold.  The barn is a three walled structure and the field shelter is three walls with metal sides and no electricity.  We have been taking water out to the field every 3 hours, it freezes in minutes. The cistern ran dry on Monday and all of the water fill stations are shut down due to the cold.  SO we have not had running water for 6 days.  We have been filling buckets from the creek to water the goats.  The house has buckets of snow melt in the kitchen and bathroom for washing and flushing.  On top of all that, we discovered that around -15 degrees our furnace quits working.  The oil tank valve is so cold it freezes and stops the flow of oil.  It got down to 37 degrees in the house.  The furnace starts up again at around 10 degrees once the sun comes out and warms the tank some but in the meantime, someone has to stay and keep the fire going at all times. I told hubby if we get another winter like this we are MOVING!

AT least no one kidded in all of this.  Mabel kidded Sunday, the day before hell froze over.  She had twin does.  Mabel is the momma of last years buck test winner.  I milked her after she weaned her kids.  At 4 months into her lactation, not having been milked until then and on one milking a day she gave me 3 quarts a day.  She kept that up for two months until I dried her off.  She is a milking momma machine!  She is a boer/kiko/spanish/who knows cross who is a wonderful momma. She has been locked in the pen with then and a heat lamp all week and they are doing just grand.  We turned the light off and let them out once it got to 20 degrees yesterday.  Everyone is doing great.

Here they are at less than an hour old.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love to hear how well these Kiko's milk!
So I need a doe out of her!

Jodie I really just dropped jaw reading your post... no heat no water...


----------



## norseofcourse

Oh wow - I knew this cold wave was dipping down way south, but I can't imagine dealing with no water or furnace!     I hope you get water back soon and make it through the rest of the winter ok.  Congrats on Mabel's twin girls!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow, hope your water and furnace stay up and running- that is no fun!

Congrats on the babies


----------



## jodief100

WE HAVE WATER!!!!!!   Not much, but about a day's worth.  The snow meting off the roof gave us a slight reprieve.  Hubby called the water station, he said he will be open tomorrow and expect a long line.  

I went to the laundromat today for the first time in about 15 years.  It cost $17.5 to do four loads of laundry but I have clean long john's and towels.  There are water puddles all over the mudroom, kitchen and bathroom from all of the buckets sitting around.  Hubby is getting the first shower all week right now.  He has been sponge bathing in cold snowmelt.  I showered in the locker room at work.  

The worst part was I couldn't cook- no clean pots and pans.  We have been eating off of paper plates.  I went to the grocery store and bought some "freezer meals".  Something I could bake in the oven right in the package.  I feel like a horrible snob saying this but- How do people live on those things?    Horrible, salt and fat laden boxes of tasteless ugh!   Most of it some kind of carb laden, heavy sauce buried yuck!   I was horrified.  I think I know why we have an obesity problem in this country.  I feel so bad for people who can't do even the most basic of cooking.  I have said for years I think cooking, household accounting and childcare should be required classes in school- for girls AND boys.  I believe it even stronger now.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Yay for water Hope the weather improves for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre

You have had a tough time
Hope things get better soon


----------



## SheepGirl

We dont have water either. our pipe busted last night.


----------



## Hens and Roos

SheepGirl said:


> We dont have water either. our pipe busted last night.



 that stinks....hope you get it fixed soon!


----------



## jodief100

SheepGirl said:


> We dont have water either. our pipe busted last night.



I am so sorry SheepGirl.   That is going to take awhile to fix.  I hope you have another source of water.  FYI- snow takes a long time and a lot of propane to melt.


----------



## jodief100

Here is hubby getting water from the creek.  The waterfall under the bridge was the only place it was still open.  He had to break the ice to get it open enough.  That is ice he is standing on.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow


----------



## SheepGirl

Nope no other source of water except for snow and gallons of water at the store, lol. Ive spent the last hour melting snow on the stovetop for my chicks. At least you are fortunate enough to have a creek!


----------



## jodief100

SheepGirl said:


> Nope no other source of water except for snow and gallons of water at the store, lol. Ive spent the last hour melting snow on the stovetop for my chicks. At least you are fortunate enough to have a creek!



I have a 36 gallon turkey fryer that has it's own propane burner.  We had that going full blast melting snow.  Our local Kroger has a station that you can bring in your own empty water jugs and get them refilled for a lot cheaper than buying full jugs of water.  Maybe your local store has something?  I wish you the best, I am very sorry.  I know how difficult it is going to be.  We would have been screwed without the creek.  Right now we have 100 goats, eating hay. We also lost water to evaporation in the heated buckets and freezing in the unheated ones.  The goats go through about 100 gallons a day.  I had frozen buckets melting in my bathtub because we didn't want to loose the water.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@jodief100 

How are y'all doing with all the nasty weather KY had been having? I hope all is well and you haven't had any losses!


----------



## goatboy1973

jodief100 said:


> I went out to take pictures of Nilla's babies and Trouble had two wet ones on the ground.  It is a nice, sunny warm day so I let them be.   If she hasn't brought them in by nightfall I will round them up then.
> 
> 
> Here are Nilla's babies.  The boy is brown, the girl is white.
> View attachment 2548
> 
> Here is Trouble with her two little ones.  I haven't checked the plumbing yet.  If the mommas are getting them up and nursing, I don't like to mess with them.   -EDITED both does!
> View attachment 2549


Love the little wattles on the tan kid.


----------



## jodief100

OK, I am Sooooooo behind here.  Been busy busy busy.

P had twins on Feb 25th boy and a girl.
Zypher had a single boy, stillborn, small and underdeveloped on Feb 25th. 
Big Mary had buck-doe twins on February 26th.
Coal had buck-doe twins on February 27th.
Bella had buck doe twins on March 6th.  It was -7 degrees, the boy was frozen solid when I found them.  Girl was fine. she is doing well.

Sold 7 4-H kids on March 7th.

Star had buck-doe twins on March 10th.
Petunia had buck-doe twins on March 12th.
Big red had two girls and a boy on March 12th.
Rusty had twin boys on March 13th.
Trouble had buck-doe twins on March 13th.
Nilla had buck-doe twins on March 14th.


For those keeping track:  37 boys, 26 girls, 7 losses.  Not a great year but not a bad one.

6 does to go, I think.  I have lost track somewhere.......


----------



## jodief100

I have some pictures, not all of them. 

star and her babies




Mary and P babies




This is either Mary's or P's- not sure.




Twin to the previous one




Coal's babies


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the kids and sorry for the losses


----------



## jodief100

It has been a crazy few weeks. Lots of babies born.  We got 8 inches of snow, subzero temps and then 60 degrees, all in a four day span.  The river got high but didn't quite flood.  It was eerie seeing the creek, frozen solid, right up to the edge of the bridge and all through the woods along the road. 

Right now everything is a muck pit, ankle deep in mud. 

My vet had asked me to do an informational seminar on goats at his horse health fair last Saturday.  So I put together a display and some handouts on parasites, disease and pasture management.  He really liked it and asked me to come back for his next one in the fall. 

Oh, and my neighbor sent me this on Saturday.  Picture of his cria, born Friday night.


----------



## Southern by choice

Just WOW!
Amazing how many babies and to make it through those temps and weather.
The losses are always sad regardless of the fact it is part of farming, still sorry you lost the ones you did.

I think it is great your vet had you out for a seminar! That is fantastic!

The cria... so cute!

Now, I have to ask... you did get a good number of twins here with this last round... were these does from the line you mentioned before? I know you were waiting to see what would pan out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on all of the new babies.


----------



## jodief100

Southern, twins all around for the 3 remaining does out of the "problem"  line.  3 with singles from that line, 3 twins.  I brought two of them to the stockyards last week.    One of the does with a single had triplets last year so she gets a pass. 

Babies are all well.  I let them out in the big field this week for the first time in a long time.  It has been too muddy, wet, cold and snowy for the last few weeks.  All of the babies were bouncing around and having so much fun!  

VERY EXCITING NEWS!!!!
There is green growth in my fields!! The winter may finally be over. 

I had to get a load of hay yesterday.  We were down to about 4 days worth.  The new growth and sending 11 goats to the stockyards helped but I think we still have a few weeks before we are ready to turn them loose.  We were unloading it, I was lifting it off the trailer and putting it on the hayvator into the barn, hubby was stacking in the barn.  I kept hearing a goat bleating in the barn at regular cycles.  Hubby sticks his head out the door and says he thinks "P" is claiming all the hay for herself.  He said she was standing at the wall watching the hay go by on the conveyer and bleating "MINE" every time a bale passed by.


----------



## Southern by choice

Glad it is clearing up for you all. Stinks about the culls.
We have some "green" showing up too! I am so happy!
Kiko kids are some of the friendliest, sweetest kids ever. 
They come out so independent!

Have a few questions though.. I will pm you when I can.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

jodief100 said:


> I kept hearing a goat bleating in the barn at regular cycles.  Hubby sticks his head out the door and says he thinks "P" is claiming all the hay for herself.  He said she was standing at the wall watching the hay go by on the conveyer and bleating "MINE" every time a bale passed by.



Too funny!!


----------



## jodief100

LGP 112 had a single boy last night.  She is a first timer.  Not there when we finished barn chores at 8:30.  soaking wet, yet standing and looking for the teat at 9:30.  He is doing well, full belly and latching on great when I checked this morning.  This is our first Bullet Grandbaby born at our farm.  

3 more can go any time.  2 were open when we ultra-sounded in January and have been in the buck pen since.  We are almost done.


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> This is our first Bullet Grandbaby born at our farm.



Congrats! That is pretty cool!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Congratulations - that's wonderful!  Pictures????


----------



## jodief100

Been busy.  We had to get a load of hay on Tuesday, seed the fields on Wednesday and hubby had to take dearest son to trap practice Thursday night.  Hope to get some this weekend.

Last night when I was driving in, I saw from the road a momma by herself in the field with a black baby next to her.  Even thought is was about 150 yards away, I was certain it was a new baby.  I went in the house, quickly changed and headed out. In the 4-6 minutes it took me, she had gone from the field, down the alley and to the barn gate.  Roughly 150 feet with a brand new baby.  He is HUGE, bigger than some of the kids born last week are now.  He was bouncing around and running.  If he wasn't nursing a momma with the afterbirth still hanging out I would have sworn he was a few days old. 

So, one more boy for the list, second Bullet grandbaby born.  Two more does who can go any time and two more that were open in January and put back in the buck pen then. 

We are in the final stretch.


----------



## jodief100

Here are pics of new babies.  They are soooo enjoying green grass and the sun!!!!  So am I.  

112 Buck Kid



 

117 Buck Kid


 

Bella and her buck kid




'Nilla Bean's kids.  They look nothing like their mother.


 

"P" and her kids.


 

Petunia and her kids.  They really want to nurse...


 

Big Red's triplets- the red ones are girls.





Red's buck kid.  That grey front leg is the only color he has.  When he was born I thought the leg was muddy.


 

Rusty and her kids.


 

Stars kids.  They were worn out.


----------



## jodief100

And more....

Coal's twins.  They also look nothing like their mother.



 

Trouble's twins


----------



## jodief100

With 4 does left to kid:

Quantum has sired 21 buck kids and 7 doe kids
Bullet has sired 18 buck kids and 19 doe kids

Quantum had better get things straight next kidding season.  He is giving them unnecessary accessories.


----------



## jodief100

Black Beauty had a single, black buck kid on Friday.  That is 22 buck kids and 7 doe kids sired by Quantum.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow, that's a lot of bucks!!


----------



## jodief100

The final doe for the season kidded this morning.  There are still two stragglers that could go in June sometime. They were open when we ulrtasounded in January so they got tossed into the buck pen for a month. 

I got a text at 4:40ish this morning, I was still half asleep, hubby had gone to the barn to feed Peron.  Hubby texted to say there was a baby stuck in 128.  I was still groggy and didn't quite understand what he meant but then it clicked- 128 was the last doe due..... not good.  So I quickly got dressed, grabbed the gloves and lube and headed out.  The baby's head was completely out, nothing else.  128 was fighting hubby tooth and nail.  There was no way of knowing how long she had been like this, we last checked at 10:00 the night before.    Hubby held her while I tried to push the head back in.  I was pushing and maneuvering and pushing and struggling when the baby let out a weak cry!  I wasn't sure if it was still alive or not until then and I had thought it wasn't.  So now I have to hustle.  I have pulled kids before but never had trouble like this.  That baby wouldn't' budge, in or out.  I was starting to wonder what was more valuable, the doe or the kid.  I finally was able to reach around and get one leg out.  Now the baby was stuck even tighter.  I had my hand in, reaching in, I could feel that other leg but I couldn't budge it.  I considered a barnyard episiotomy.  I then gave one mighty tug and the baby came loose.  A few more gentle tugs and he was out.  He was limp and weak but making noise and moving.  I checked for another one and nothing.  I went back to the house, hubby got 128 some water.  I brought up towels and went back for the tube feeder and colostrum while hubby dried the baby.  When I got back he was mostly dry, 128 was up and cleaning him off and he was working on getting up.  Hubby and I discussed feeding him but decided he was doing well on his own.  We watched for awhile, checked 128's teats and called it good.  Before I left the house for work he was standing, not sure if he nursed or not but I feel comfortable they are doing fine.  It is warm today and they are in the dry stall. 

Another boy, Quantum is at 23 bucks to 7 does.   Anyone want a beautiful, solid black, proven parasite resistant, proven to sire parasite resistant kids, 100% New Zealand Kiko buck?


----------



## SheepGirl

Was the baby's head swollen? When I had a ewe with just a head hanging out, the lamb's head got so swollen we had to tube feed him. Poor thing couldn't even hold his head up because it was so heavy.


----------



## jodief100

SheepGirl said:


> Was the baby's head swollen? When I had a ewe with just a head hanging out, the lamb's head got so swollen we had to tube feed him. Poor thing couldn't even hold his head up because it was so heavy.



He had his head up and was moving it around just like any other baby goat.  I will check when I get home but I don't think so.  Thank you.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! Hope everything is good when you get home!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I hope the kid and mom are OK>


----------



## goatgurl

I'm just catching up on threads since i was off the net for so long.  what a bunch of babies glad for the most part they have done well.  i would think for a meat goat buck kids would be better, easier to sell for meat.  i just castrate 'em and let 'em grow.  since I've cut way down on my herd in the last year I've only freshened 5 this year and kept another two open.  lots less work then the 20+ before especially when you are by yourself.  i had a weird year for singles.  normally i get at least twins if not trips but this year had two singles out of my little group.
glad you've got water again.  this was a strange cold, icy winter here too.  so glad its over!  was sick and tired of slogging thru the mud to the barn.  i couldn't drive to the barn for over a month because of the ice and mud.  let me tell you, it's hard on an old woman to tote 50# bags of feed one at a time thru that mess.
 how are the pups doing since their visit to the vet?  my gracie is going in about 3 weeks.  in my humble opinion she has way more girl parts than she needs..


----------



## jodief100

The baby is great.  He and his momma were both very active this afternoon.  I think I was more traumatized then they were.  

GoatGurl!  It is so nice to see you!   Buck kids are easier to sell but doe kids fetch more money as breeding stock.  With my reservations to fill I may not have any to take to the sales at the end of summer.  The pups are great, Peron is still cautious, Zorya just jumps right in.  Peron is in the broodmare barn and he has learned to give mommies a wide berth.


----------



## JakeM

So many beautiful kids. If I was closer, I'd probably get a couple from you.

Good luck with those last two in June/July.


----------



## jodief100

Here is the baby I had to pull. I took this photo when I got home that night, he was only a few hours old.     He was huge in this picture and is MUCH bigger now.  He and  is momma are doing great. 



 

Here are some random photos I took, I just loved these, had to share.

This is Zorya, she is turning into a beautiful girl.




And Jack, on duty as always.


----------



## jodief100

BIG NEWS!  We have finally decided to take that HUGE step and sell direct market value added products.  We will be selling processed, whole pastured chickens and goat's milk soap, a few eggs and herbs for variety.  We have our Farmer's Market booth paid for.  Our warehousing license in place, inspection scheduled for our retail food sellers license, getting quotes for liability insurance, our LLC paperwork is filed which includes our sales tax ID, new business cards ordered, banner ordered, tables bought, new tent ordered (Farmer's market requires white, ours was beige)  coolers ordered, meat birds in the brooder and processing scheduled.  I have 3 batches of soap curing, herbs in the greenhouse, eggs in the fridge collecting more every day and chickens tractors under construction.  Lots more to do, checking them off the list, one by one.  I need to update my Gantt Chart......

I was so excited last Friday over this- I dug these out of the trash at work.  I got six of them and they hold 60 bars of soap each.  ABSOLUTLY FREE!   aside from a little dumpster diving and pressure washing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations.
My wife manages a farmers market for our town.
Is this market sponsored by your town?


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great- congrats!


----------



## jodief100

We are going to one 30 miles away.  It is run by Boone County.  We live in Pendleton County which is rural, small and lower income.  Boone county is more urban with lots of businesses.  The Cincinnati International airport is there and a lot of auto manufacturing.  Lots of high income people working in those businesses as well.  We figure this is a good place to start.  I love our home and our county but most people there don't have the means to pay premium prices for pastured poultry.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That is going to be the challenge with the market my wife is managing.  Parks and recreation in our town, Zebulon, received a grant from a foundation to start the market.  My wife actually started last fall to launch the market.  Our area is not particularly high income either.
Not like the Midtown Farmers market in Raleigh, or the Western Wake Market in Cary ( Local's call Cary "containment area for relocated yankees")


----------



## jodief100

That is the eternal problem Farmer's face.  Customer's and markets are not near the farms and we don't' want them near us.   Around here, produce at the Farmer's Market sells for about the same it does in stores so farmers at lower income markets do well with vegetables and a lesser extent fruit.  It is the premium products that need a higher income market, meats, cheeses, eggs, jams, jellies, wine, breads, sorghum and maple syrup, honey, etc. 

I wish your wife luck.  It is difficult to start a new market.  You have to have farmers signed up to get customers to come and have to have customers to get farmers signed up.  The last few markets proposed around here didn't get off the ground.  Some people think all you have to do is invite farmers to set up in your parking lot and you have a "Farmer's Market".


----------



## OneFineAcre

jodief100 said:


> That is the eternal problem Farmer's face.  Customer's and markets are not near the farms and we don't' want them near us.   Around here, produce at the Farmer's Market sells for about the same it does in stores so farmers at lower income markets do well with vegetables and a lesser extent fruit.  It is the premium products that need a higher income market, meats, cheeses, eggs, jams, jellies, wine, breads, sorghum and maple syrup, honey, etc.
> 
> I wish your wife luck.  It is difficult to start a new market.  You have to have farmers signed up to get customers to come and have to have customers to get farmers signed up.  The last few markets proposed around here didn't get off the ground.  Some people think all you have to do is invite farmers to set up in your parking lot and you have a "Farmer's Market".


The town got a grant from the John Rex Foundation to fund the market for 3 years
She's got around 15 vendors already
They are set to take EBT cards and the grant funds a 100 percent match to $10 dollars 
Swipe card for $10 get $20 worth
Opening 1 st weekend in May


----------



## OneFineAcre

Forgot to ask
Are you selling goat meat?
A friend of ours is going to give it a try in Zebulon

I think she has around 100 or so total counting her kids this year

Boers and she has been crossing with Kikos


----------



## jodief100

OneFineAcre said:


> Forgot to ask
> Are you selling goat meat?
> A friend of ours is going to give it a try in Zebulon
> 
> I think she has around 100 or so total counting her kids this year
> 
> Boers and she has been crossing with Kikos



Not this year.  If this works out, we hope to add it in a few years but we are taking it slow, seeing what the market wants.  We have spoken with processors and have a tentative plan in place but are not pulling the trigger yet.  I want to see what the demand is.


----------



## OneFineAcre

jodief100 said:


> Not this year.  If this works out, we hope to add it in a few years but we are taking it slow, seeing what the market wants.  We have spoken with processors and have a tentative plan in place but are not pulling the trigger yet.  I want to see what the demand is.



I'll let you know how goat meat sells in Zebulon this year.


----------



## goatgurl

hey, good for you @jodief100 for the marketing and licensing.  will be really interested in seeing how things go.  have thought about doing something similar.  good luck!


----------



## norseofcourse

Wow, so exciting!  Will love to hear how your first Farmers Market goes!


----------



## Latestarter

Hey @jodief100  How are you and all the goats/dogs doing? Whatever became of the farmer's market plan? Hope y'all are well!


----------

